# Things are heating up in the world #5



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really? Funny that a few pages back you balled me "Batty" in 2 consecutive posts. It didn't take me long to figure out who my stalker is. You gave yourself away, solo.
> 
> Ladies, I belong to a small group of people who plays a certain game online. A few months ago,someone new joined the group using my old user name from KP.
> We change our user names for holidays and different occasions as we have for years.
> ...


Thanks for the warning, Patty. Seems like a couple of conservatives around here like to play dirty pool. This is upsetting--to say the least.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Today is Cherf's/KPG's birthday!! Happy Birthday, Cherf/KPG!! This avatar is for you today. :-D :-D


Aren't you sweet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Happy Halloween ladies!!!


Same to you. Only who are you callin' a lady?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> From an old movie (Battleground? Battle Cry? The one where Frank Sinatra kills Ernest Borgnine?):"This is my rifle, and this is my gun; this is for shooting, and this is for fun" with appropriate pointing gestures.


I remember reading the phrase in a book in the late 1950s. The book was about the American troops that were stationed in Australia during WW11. The sergeant made one of the soldiers parade around the camp with his rifle in one hand and his d*** in the other repeating the words "this is my rifle, this is my gun. This is for fighting (or it could have been killing), this is for fun" I cannot remember the name of that book though. Old age creeping in. I have read references that state the first mention of this phrase was in the movie 'Full Metal Jacket', but I am not familiar with that movie and I believe the book I read predates that movie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Your source please.


As I said in the message, it's from Forbes. But if you want the entire link - http://www.forbes.com/sites/rickungar/2013/03/08/james-okeefe-pays-100000-to-acorn-employee-he-smeared-conservative-media-yawns/

This retelling is fun: http://www.alternet.org/okeefe-pay-100000-acorn-employee-he-smeared

The following forum claims to be unbiased, and there are pro and con comments: 
http://www.debatepolitics.com/bias-media/154196-james-okeefe-pays-100-000-acorn-employee-he-smeared-conservative-media-yawns.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Joey got the amount wrong. Go figure.


You mean she doesn't rock? Oh, dear.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for the warning, Patty. Seems like a couple of conservatives around here like to play dirty pool. This is upsetting--to say the least.


Isn't that how they play in the real world? I don't think they know the difference between fair play and cheating.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember reading the phrase in a book in the late 1950s. The book was about the American troops that were stationed in Australia during WW11. The sergeant made one of the soldiers parade around the camp with his rifle in one hand and his d*** in the other repeating the words "this is my rifle, this is my gun. This is for fighting (or it could have been killing), this is for fun" I cannot remember the name of that book though. Old age creeping in. I have read references that state the first mention of this phrase was in the movie 'Full Metal Jacket', but I am not familiar with that movie and I believe the book I read predates that movie.


The movie I meant was taken from a book, probably the same one.

Okay, Google was no help. I think the movie was Battle Cry, which was based on a book by Leon Uris. But what I did find out was that it was a common chant in the US Marines.

The book is from 1953 and the film from 1955, so it probably was your book.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Has Dame been tossed? Anyone following up?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Has Dame been tossed? Anyone following up?


Yes. She's still here.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So you worked 208 hours in that month or 5.2 weeks with 40 hours in a week, at $1.25 per hour. It must have been $1.10 minimum wage in 1965.


Green stated she DID NOT work 40 hours.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes. She's still here.


Glad to hear that. Hopefully she will pop up soon. I am taking off my wig. Her shawl was outstanding.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Glad to hear that. Hopefully she will pop up soon. I am taking off my wig. Her shawl was outstanding.


Yes, the shawl is so beautiful. The knitting looked perfect.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So you worked 208 hours in that month or 5.2 weeks with 40 hours in a week, at $1.25 per hour. It must have been $1.10 minimum wage in 1965.


Joey, why are you obsessed with my hourly rate - some 49 years ago? I happen to remember the monthly wage and circumstances for reasons of my own.

Besides, no one works 5.2 weeks in a month. Your math doesn't even make sense.

Unless, of course, you would go to any length to try to prove I'm lying about something - and for no good reason. How very Christian of you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Speaking of Halloween, I found this very interesting article about pumpkins. Read and be enlightened:

http://www.livescience.com/48555-facts-about-pumpkins.html


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Has Dame been tossed? Anyone following up?


I am a little late today, and just a little confused......I pulled up the Dame's profile and it doesn't show suspended....guess I better backtrack and see what's going on.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So you worked 208 hours in that month or 5.2 weeks with 40 hours in a week, at $1.25 per hour. It must have been $1.10 minimum wage in 1965.


By the way, you are the one who started calculating minimum wage - I sure did not bring it up. Looks like I was earning more than minimum back then since I'm quite sure of the monthly SALARY and the fact that I was not quite full time because the owners were closed on Friday afternoons.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Virgin's space program has lost a pilot and spacecraft due to it's exploding while test flying a new fuel.

Anyway, below is a story about a competition for 'rangas' and all will be explained:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2815388/10K-competition-search-hottest-ginger-pets-running-too.html


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Then you were making a very good wage for that time. You sure leave a lot out when you make a comment, you make others guess at what you are trying to say.


Joey, it was not complicated. If ground beef was $ .39 a pound then, the point was - we earned less then. My rent at the time was also $85 a month. Those were the days, eh?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Then you were making a very good wage for that time. You sure leave a lot out when you make a comment, you make others guess at what you are trying to say.


Totally disagree with you Joey. Your quite literal outlook is the problem.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Then you were making a very good wage for that time. You sure leave a lot out when you make a comment, you make others guess at what you are trying to say.


Or perhaps, as usual, you were looking for a weak spot and jumped on the jugular.....tut, tut, rather lousy behavior for someone we should be trusting to teach our children.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Or perhaps, as usual, you were looking for a weak spot and jumped on the jugular.....tut, tut, rather lousy behavior for someone we should be trusting to teach our children.


I haven't thought of her as being conniving in that way. Now I'm wondering.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Or perhaps, as usual, you were looking for a weak spot and jumped on the jugular.....tut, tut, rather lousy behavior for someone we should be trusting to teach our children.


isn't Somma retired by now? Isn't that what is required to post on this forum - that and being postmenopausal????????


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The movie I meant was taken from a book, probably the same one.
> 
> Okay, Google was no help. I think the movie was Battle Cry, which was based on a book by Leon Uris. But what I did find out was that it was a common chant in the US Marines.
> 
> The book is from 1953 and the film from 1955, so it probably was your book.


Yes, that is the book, I remember the author's name now you mentioned it. You are indeed a gold mine of information. The information I was getting from the net just did not fit in with my memory. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

My computer just froze. Had to turn it right off at the wall. It wouldn't let me restart or shut down. I hate it when that happens.

Everything seems fine. No virus etc.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Aren't you sweet.


I do my best. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> isn't Somma retired by now? Isn't that what is required to post on this forum - that and being postmenopausal????????


I don't know, and don't care, if she is retired. It is highly unlikely she developed this behavior in her older years, so I can only hope she didn't screw up a few vulnerable young minds during her "teaching" career.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My daughter just told me that Melbourne is pronounced Mel-bin. I have been thinking it wrong lo these many months. Sorry Wombat. Mel-bin. Mel-bin.

Has anyone been on Reddit?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> My daughter just told me that Melbourne is pronounced Mel-bin. I have been thinking it wrong lo these many months. Sorry Wombat. Mel-bin. Mel-bin.
> 
> Has anyone been on Reddit?


Watch this video, it has Aussies pronouncing Melbourne.






There was another video with a different way of pronouncing Melbourne, and it is not the way I have heard it pronounced. I believe there is a Melbourne in America, I think Flordia, and the pronounce Melbourne differently from the people in Oz.

another interesting video to watch if you have time, it is not long, only a few minutes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Ms Eve. That was tons of fun. Mel-bin. Mel-bin.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks Ms Eve. That was tons of fun. Mel-bin. Mel-bin.


I pronounce it as 'Melben.' Americans usually say it literally as 'Melburne.'

Whatever the pronunciation, Melbourne is a beautiful, enticing, fun, glorious city. I'm infinitely proud of her. She's one of the best.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I pronounce it as 'Melben.' Americans usually say it literally as 'Melburne.'
> 
> Whatever the pronunciation, Melbourne is a beautiful, enticing, fun, glorious city. I'm infinitely proud of her. She's one of the best.


In my last night's Netflix, they showed the Melbin Convention Center which was also quite nice.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

It


joeysomma said:


> Someone on KP did not believe me, when I asked if they had their savings in gold, so the government could not take it. The did not want to believe the government could just take the money out of their bank account. Here is one example of what they did.
> 
> The IRS Seized $33,000 From This Grandmother And Small Business Owner
> 
> ...


I just don't believe this. Period.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> It
> 
> I just don't believe this. Period.


Why not? It is from the world-renown website Western Journalism. Don't we all subscribe to it?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why not? It is from the world-renown website Western Journalism. Don't we all subscribe to it?


Ja, ja. It's a right-wing blog.

Just turned off our porch light because our 164 pieces of candy were gone!!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> It
> 
> I just don't believe this. Period.


From "Western Journalism" whose editor is a well-known muckraker and bible-quoting Christian zealot. Right-wing conservative "journalist" with fingers in "Right Wing Watch" and other publications that Joey prefers over legitimate journalism.

Wondering what the backstory on this one is and what miniscule kernel of truth was overblown into the printed version.

Trash.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Ja, ja. It's a right-wing blog.
> 
> Just turned off our porch light because our 164 pieces of candy were gone!!


We had total of 5 trick-or-treaters. Retiree neighborhood.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I had none because in my bldg , you have to put up an issued sign on your door that you are giving out goodies. The blue sloth was in no mood to play. Plus the doorbell upsets the cat too much.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Then you were making a very good wage for that time. You sure leave a lot out when you make a comment, you make others guess at what you are trying to say.


joeysomma
you sure are interested in some strange details. Your aim in Life seems to be to find fault with everything that others do and say. What a sorry Life you lead.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> It
> 
> I just don't believe this. Period.


cookiequeen
Neither do I. Just one of those invented stories like the Guillotines in Warehouses to do us all in. The Righties sure have vivid imaginations, don't they!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> We had total of 5 trick-or-treaters. Retiree neighborhood.


DGreen
we usually have 30 - 50 and had only 4 and one Puppy tonight. I am sad.
Love to hear the sound of Kid's voices coming to the door.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> we usually have 30 - 50 and had only 4 and one Puppy tonight. I am sad.
> Love to hear the sound of Kid's voices coming to the door.


Me, too. I miss seeing the little ones, medium sized ones and even the bigger ones. It was always fun. But my daughter sent a photo of the grandson dressed up as a mad scientist for a college bash. Damn. I'm getting old.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm confused. I received a notice but I am able to logon. Maybe I'll ask why. It may be a result of complaints from the usual suspects.



Wombatnomore said:


> This is outrageous, I can't see any reason for the Dame to be suspended. Can anyone else?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm confused.



SQM said:


> Ostrich called you a troll??????? This is a huge mistake. I will don my British court wig and defend you in the Court of Knitters in Paradise. I didn't get kicked off when I swore at B'day girl. We will say nothing important until you return. Nuts!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I save the swearing for under my breath. I don't want to turn KP into blue smoke...



Wombatnomore said:


> The Dame hasn't sworn at anyone as much as I can tell. I've read back through her posts - all respectful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for the warning, Patty. Seems like a couple of conservatives around here like to play dirty pool. This is upsetting--to say the least.


Upsetting but hardly surprising.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm confused. I received a notice but I am able to logon. Maybe I'll ask why. It may be a result of complaints from the usual suspects.


Shhh, Big Brother is listening to everything and we never know who Big Brother is. The walls have ears so methinks that the pages have eyes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You mean she doesn't rock? Oh, dear.


The rocks are in her head.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that how they play in the real world? I don't think they know the difference between fair play and cheating.


Much less truth and lies. And they don't think it's important. I do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I received a PM from Admin, but I am still able to logon.



SQM said:


> Has Dame been tossed? Anyone following up?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes. She's still here.


But some will say I'm not 'all there.'


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What is your point???????



joeysomma said:


> So you worked 208 hours in that month or 5.2 weeks with 40 hours in a week, at $1.25 per hour. It must have been $1.10 minimum wage in 1965.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK you are multiplying with a calculator. Are you saying repeatedly that someone made a mistake in your opinion? True or false, you're beating a dead horse. I know that's your raison d'etre but others find it tedious. Got the picture?



joeysomma said:


> Then she had to work more than 40 hours a week to make $260 in a month.
> 
> $260 divided by $1.25 per hour equals 208 hours


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not perfect but lovely and done with love. Good enough for me.



Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, the shawl is so beautiful. The knitting looked perfect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Halloween every one! Did you get many trick-or-treaters? We only got a few, mostly 12 year olds.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I my insert my opinion. DGreen seems very informed and truthful. I don't understand the vendetta, and I must say that I am disappointed.



DGreen said:


> Joey, why are you obsessed with my hourly rate - some 49 years ago? I happen to remember the monthly wage and circumstances for reasons of my own.
> 
> Besides, no one works 5.2 weeks in a month. Your math doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Unless, of course, you would go to any length to try to prove I'm lying about something - and for no good reason. How very Christian of you.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> OK you are multiplying with a calculator. Are you saying repeatedly that someone made a mistake in your opinion? True or false, you're beating a dead horse. I know that's your raison d'etre but others find it tedious. Got the picture?


She may have a calculator but she doesn't have a calendar.

Which month in the year has 5.2 weeks?

As you may know, I spent a great deal of my working life doing payroll, and none of her calculations have the necessary elements for figuring anything. She was just trying to make a case for me posting lies about how much I earned a month 49 years ago. Which is just dumb.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Happy Halloween every one! Did you get many trick-or-treaters? We only got a few, mostly 12 year olds.


Not a single one came knocking on my door nor did I spy any in my neck of the woods. There were about half a dozen kids sitting out the front of the pool when I came out at 8.30 pm when the pool closed last night, but the pool is in the next suburb about 2 km away. They were the only ones I spied last night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about the men?



SQM said:


> isn't Somma retired by now? Isn't that what is required to post on this forum - that and being postmenopausal????????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Send them all my way. Lots left. hugs



cookiequeen said:


> Ja, ja. It's a right-wing blog.
> 
> Just turned off our porch light because our 164 pieces of candy were gone!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you get to keep the puppy?



Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> we usually have 30 - 50 and had only 4 and one Puppy tonight. I am sad.
> Love to hear the sound of Kid's voices coming to the door.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to my paranoid world.



EveMCooke said:


> Shhh, Big Brother is listening to everything and we never know who Big Brother is. The walls have ears so methinks that the pages have eyes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> She may have a calculator but she doesn't have a calendar.
> 
> Which month in the year has 5.2 weeks?
> 
> As you may know, I spent a great deal of my working life doing payroll, and none of her calculations have the necessary elements for figuring anything. She was just trying to make a case for me posting lies about how much I earned a month 49 years ago. Which is just dumb.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe we should deliver the candy....or not buy anything we don't like to eat.



EveMCooke said:


> Not a single one came knocking on my door nor did I spy any in my neck of the woods. There were about half a dozen kids sitting out the front of the pool when I came out at 8.30 pm when the pool closed last night, but the pool is in the next suburb about 2 km away. They were the only ones I spied last night.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Nite all. Past my bedtime.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I'm going to read for a while. Good night all.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I save the swearing for under my breath. I don't want to turn KP into blue smoke...


It's good to see you. Perhaps a PM was sent to you by mistake?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> We had total of 5 trick-or-treaters. Retiree neighborhood.


Were the 5 trick or treaters all retirees on zimmer frames. Scarey, double scarey. Treat or we will take out our false teeth and make them bite you. :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's good to be here. I'll settle for that.



Wombatnomore said:


> It's good to see you. Perhaps a PM was sent to you by mistake?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Were the 5 trick or treaters all retirees on zimmer frames. Scarey, double scarey. Treat or we will take out our false teeth and make them bite you. :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: A good scary movie indeed. You should write screenplays.

I like our neighborhood families with kids of all ages, singles, retirees, of all ethentricities (it should be a word.)


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> 49 ???


Yes. We were talking about 1965, which was 49 years ago.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> 49 ???


Dumb....

She doesn't know when to quit.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Dumb....
> 
> She doesn't know when to quit.


Well, she's passionate about things, right?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Well, she's passionate about things, right?


Far too intense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Did you get to keep the puppy?


damemary
sorry to say no but played with it for a little bit. Cute thing and him eyeing me was heartwarming.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dumb....
> 
> She doesn't know when to quit.


damemary
she just likes to occupy herself with stuff others care nothing about. She is lonely. Poor thing. Ever wonder if there is any pleasure in her Life? Everything seems so dark around her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm confused. I received a notice but I am able to logon. Maybe I'll ask why. It may be a result of complaints from the usual suspects.


damemary
just remember there are many other threads on the internet which we can join who like to increase their numbers so that they get additional advertisers. After all it is all in the numbers.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Memory ?????


What are you asking?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> She may have a calculator but she doesn't have a calendar.
> 
> Which month in the year has 5.2 weeks?
> 
> As you may know, I spent a great deal of my working life doing payroll, and none of her calculations have the necessary elements for figuring anything. She was just trying to make a case for me posting lies about how much I earned a month 49 years ago. Which is just dumb.


And why is it her business? It was also very dull. But I liked being reminded of cheap rent.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Well, she's passionate about things, right?


Nice way to put it. I wrote a reply to all this stuff about wages, and it disappeared before I could hit the "send" button.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> What about the men?


it does not seem that men post with us.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> And why is it her business? It was also very dull. But I liked being reminded of cheap rent.


Fond memories for me, too. Back in the days when we would spend our last .50 for a couple of cups of coffee and spend the night laughing and talking with our friends. Relatively carefree, young and idealistic. We lived on the boundary of the ASU campus. No phone, no TV. Chased the rain when summer storms blew up, driving out of town to cool off when out of town was only a few miles instead of the 20 it has grown to be. I worked - he went to school. Protesting the war, worrying about our friends who had been drafted. A different world.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Green stated she DID NOT work 40 hours.


But Green was not as quick on the draw with a calculator as Joey is. With all that, J still hasn't figured out the human stuff.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then she had to work more than 40 hours a week to make $260 in a month.
> 
> $260 divided by $1.25 per hour equals 208 hours


And some months can have as many as 24 workdays. The math still doesn't quite work out, but a lot has changed since the sixties. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> But Green was not as quick on the draw with a calculator as Joey is. With all that, J still hasn't figured out the human stuff.


She has too much of an eye on the hereafter, I guess.

Next thing you know she'll be demanding proof - like 1040's or pay stubs, maybe grocery receipts with the price of ground beef. Baffling, but now I'm curious to understand what point she's trying to make.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Joey, why are you obsessed with my hourly rate - some 49 years ago? I happen to remember the monthly wage and circumstances for reasons of my own.
> 
> Besides, no one works 5.2 weeks in a month. Your math doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Unless, of course, you would go to any length to try to prove I'm lying about something - and for no good reason. How very Christian of you.


I think you've got it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Fond memories for me, too. Back in the days when we would spend our last .50 for a couple of cups of coffee and spend the night laughing and talking with our friends. Relatively carefree, young and idealistic. We lived on the boundary of the ASU campus. No phone, no TV. Chased the rain when summer storms blew up, driving out of town to cool off when out of town was only a few miles instead of the 20 it has grown to be. I worked - he went to school. Protesting the war, worrying about our friends who had been drafted. A different world.


It looks like I'm a couple of years younger than you. I graduated from high school in 1967. I have a lot of fond memories of the 60s. Oh, how nice it was that food and housing didn't eat up as much of what we earned as it does now. We made up most of or fun, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, that is the book, I remember the author's name now you mentioned it. You are indeed a gold mine of information. The information I was getting from the net just did not fit in with my memory. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I remembered it because in my teens, when all the other girls were reading girly novels and seeing romance movies, I was into war stories. And Aldo Ray was such a beautiful marine.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I do my best. :mrgreen:


What bird is that in your avatar? It's the most beautiful shade of blue I've ever seen.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> It
> 
> I just don't believe this. Period.


Believe it. New York Times had a little piece on it, too. No time to look it up now, but I'll find it later.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What bird is that in your avatar? It's the most beautiful shade of blue I've ever seen.


If I recall correctly, it's just a good old bluebird. I googled "pictures of birds" and got several great pictures. Googling for pictures of almost anything will get you tons of pictures. Googling for "pictures of hummingbirds" was delightful. I googled for "pictures of knit birthday cakes" to get the "Happy Birthday" avatar to celebrate Cherf's birthday yesterday.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Ja, ja. It's a right-wing blog.
> 
> Just turned off our porch light because our 164 pieces of candy were gone!!


Sorry to disappoint and to confirm right-wing blog: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/us/law-lets-irs-seize-accounts-on-suspicion-no-crime-required.html?_r=0


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Purl, here's what looks like a side view of the blue bird you liked. I take it back. I don't think this is an ordinary blue bird, but the picture doesn't identify what kind of bird it is.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Where is your math? calculator not working?
> 
> You figure it out!


You are insane.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Do you believe snopes?????????????????????
> Internal Robbing-You Service


Do you believe that the IRS has a long history of this sort of thing? Yes, I'd call them the Infernal Robbing Service. Remember that thing about death and taxes?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It looks like I'm a couple of years younger than you. I graduated from high school in 1967. I have a lot of fond memories of the 60s. Oh, how nice it was that food and housing didn't eat up as much of what we earned as it does now. We made up most of or fun, too.


In the grand scheme of things, we are contemporaries regardless of our chronological age!

At that time my hubby was in school and I worked. We didn't have much, but we didn't need much or care.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's got the wrong stuff. IMO



DGreen said:


> Well, she's passionate about things, right?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Puppies are wise. They know who to trust. Enjoy.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> sorry to say no but played with it for a little bit. Cute thing and him eyeing me was heartwarming.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've thought of that many times, but there is such immense knowledge here. Maybe I caused the trouble myself by thinking General Chit Chat Discussions would be interesting.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> just remember there are many other threads on the internet which we can join who like to increase their numbers so that they get additional advertisers. After all it is all in the numbers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's going on? I feel like I missed something.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Nice way to put it. I wrote a reply to all this stuff about wages, and it disappeared before I could hit the "send" button.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What can we do to change that? Maybe a new hot topic and some 'advertising?'



SQM said:


> it does not seem that men post with us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm class of 1966. Those years molded our thinking and our idealism.



MaidInBedlam said:


> It looks like I'm a couple of years younger than you. I graduated from high school in 1967. I have a lot of fond memories of the 60s. Oh, how nice it was that food and housing didn't eat up as much of what we earned as it does now. We made up most of or fun, too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> In the grand scheme of things, we are contemporaries regardless of our chronological age!
> 
> At that time my hubby was in school and I worked. We didn't have much, but we didn't need much or care.


 I grew up at ground zero for Vietnam War protests plus started high school a few days before the Free Speech Movement blew up. It was interesting. Even before my friends and I left home, we weren't very materialistic. It seemed more important to define our beliefs and ideals. Don't teenagers work all that out in friendly debate with their contemporaries? Most of the people I know are relics of the 60s folk music revival. We went to festivals then, now we run them!! Still don't need much and still like to make up our own fun.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Believe it. New York Times had a little piece on it, too. No time to look it up now, but I'll find it later.


John Oliver did a piece on this scandalous practice a couple of weeks ago on his show. It is not just the IRS, but local law enforcement agencies that can tap into this source of "revenue" with impunity.

So, are we going to moan and groan and say, "ain't it awful?" or as responsible citizens demand changes about things that matter? Rather than the endless strident debate about Obamacare, same-sex marriage and who is a "taker" and whether women have the right to decide for themselves about their bodies, about whether rape can be "legitimate" or not, why are we NOT talking more about plugging the loopholes in laws that permit such things? We need to talk about the power we have to effect change and then get off our arses and demand that change.

My problem with the article cited has everything to do with the tone and implied conclusion of the article (and Joey) and the divisiveness it promoted rather than the overall accuracy. That this is the direction in which our government agencies are headed ON PURPOSE. Instead of using this as an example of the doom that awaits us, we need to view it as a wrong that needs to be fixed. In my mind, there is a huge difference.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> What can we do to change that? Maybe a new hot topic and some 'advertising?'


Saturday Night Spaghetti Feeds (Bring your WIPs, knitting needles required for all spaghetti eaters). Wet Knitted T-Shirt Contests? Knit-A-Long Football Nights (only fun when games get boring)? Have I just made some sexist suggestions????

You're still here. What happened? We were all looking forward to missing you. NOT!!!! :-D Remember that song, "How Can I Miss You If You Won't Go Away"? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: *I am completely joking, for sure.* :-D :-D :-D


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> 2014 - 1966 = 48. Always has always will. When I called you on it you changed to 1965. A good lib at work!
> 
> If the answer to the question is wrong. Just change the question so the answer is now correct!


Joey, you have an endless ability to miss the point and to always be keen on trying to find fault. The math and the year doesn't matter. 1965, 1966, 1964. WHATEVER. It was an era of much lower prices, much lower wages, a much different world. Is there any capacity in your mind to grasp this and not equate EVERYTHING you perceive as an error to the liberal mindset?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Like I said always a good lib!


And proud to be one. Not for the reasons you think, but because I have ideals and compassion and a passion for civil liberties. I believe in our country and in the principles of freedom embodied in the constitution.

You are just a mean, small minded person who never had an original idea and who can think of nothing better than trying to prove those you hate are wrong, deceitful liars. You are pathetic, you just don't have the mental capacity to understand that simple truth.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm class of 1966. Those years molded our thinking and our idealism.


The times were, indeed, times of hope and idealism. It was a time of utter and enduring faith that we could change the world.

My high school government teacher was wonderful at being able to communicate the beauty of the fundamental principles and structure of our system of government. His words have stuck with me over these many years and I have recalled them more times than I can count.

Unfortunately, our beautiful system has fallen on hard times and we need to work hard to keep the forces of destruction from taking over. I'm proud to be doing my small part in my community, to speak out and to work for good candidates. We may not prevail on Tuesday, but I will never give up the fight. My idealism has taken a beating but it is still alive.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

DGreen said:


> And proud to be one. Not for the reasons you think, but because I have ideals and compassion and a passion for civil liberties. I believe in our country and in the principles of freedom embodied in the constitution.
> 
> You are just a mean, small minded person who never had an original idea and who can think of nothing better than trying to prove those you hate are wrong, deceitful liars. You are pathetic, you just don't have the mental capacity to understand that simple truth.


Right on the mark DGreen

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> The times were, indeed, times of hope and idealism. It was a time of utter and enduring faith that we could change the world.
> 
> My high school government teacher was wonderful at being able to communicate the beauty of the fundamental principles and structure of our system of government. His words have stuck with me over these many years and I have recalled them more times than I can count.
> 
> Unfortunately, our beautiful system has fallen on hard times and we need to work hard to keep the forces of destruction from taking over. I'm proud to be doing my small part in my community, to speak out and to work for good candidates. We may not prevail on Tuesday, but I will never give up the fight. My idealism has taken a beating but it is still alive.


I studied Australian politics and found it fascinating. I think all students should be taught their country's system of government and contemporary politics, say the last 10 years.

I find the concept of voting without having any knowledge of how the system works spooky. So many here in Oz vote for the party their parents voted for. There's not much thought going into voting IMO.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I studied Australian politics and found it fascinating. I think all students should be taught their country's system of government and contemporary politics, say the last 10 years.
> 
> I find the concept of voting without having any knowledge of how the system works spooky. So many here in Oz vote for the party their parents voted for. There's not much thought going into voting IMO.


It seems people are the same the world over. I was talking to my elderly neighbor recently and mentioned that I was working on the election and she said she was a Republican. When she married, she was mysteriously registered as a republican though she was raised as a democrat. She never questioned this. So she went along and had always voted the straight republican ticket. Still does.

Different generation, yes. But all too common. I've also run into many who don't vote because they have no interest in researching the candidates and avoid listening to news because it's so negative.

I find these things appalling.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I grew up at ground zero for Vietnam War protests plus started high school a few days before the Free Speech Movement blew up. It was interesting. Even before my friends and I left home, we weren't very materialistic. It seemed more important to define our beliefs and ideals. Don't teenagers work all that out in friendly debate with their contemporaries? Most of the people I know are relics of the 60s folk music revival. We went to festivals then, now we run them!! Still don't need much and still like to make up our own fun.


I couldn't afford to be materialistic!

My grandchildren are very politically savvy. Too bad they've been raised in a Teapublican household.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Saturday Night Spaghetti Feeds (Bring your WIPs, knitting needles required for all spaghetti eaters). Wet Knitted T-Shirt Contests? Knit-A-Long Football Nights (only fun when games get boring)? Have I just made some sexist suggestions????
> 
> You're still here. What happened? We were all looking forward to missing you. NOT!!!! :-D Remember that song, "How Can I Miss You If You Won't Go Away"? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: *I am completely joking, for sure.* :-D :-D :-D


The mental image of a wet knitted t-shirt contest is...well, I don't have words.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> The rocks are in her head.


That explains why she is so adamant in her opinions (a mythological/mineralogical pun).


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So you are not disagreeing with the article just the way they said. True liberal. Even is the statement is correct, there just has to be something wrong!


Please stop thinking in terms of my being a liberal. For just one moment.

Whether we agree on anything else, I truly believe we can agree that what the IRS is doing is wrong. So do we sit here and insult each other over our political leanings and whether we trust the source, or agree that we can both get behind demanding that this stop?

But how do we do this? By sitting in front of our respective computers and insulting each other? Probably not effective.

My point is, we are all guilty of moaning and groaning about what we think is wrong and we get stuck on issues that are pretty much intractable. You and I will NEVER agree on any of the hot button topics that we chew over and over and over. Religion, same-sex marriage, Obamacare, Ted Cruz.... we can both add to the list until we are blue and it doesn't amount to a fart in the wind.

Demanding action on the things we can agree on seems like a reasonable thing to do. Who knows, if enough people did that our country would benefit.

But then, I'm a lib. Maybe our values are different, Joey. I doubt that even you think that there is no liberal alive that has no redeeming qualities. Or is your hate that strong?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> She may have a calculator but she doesn't have a calendar.
> 
> Which month in the year has 5.2 weeks?
> 
> As you may know, I spent a great deal of my working life doing payroll, and none of her calculations have the necessary elements for figuring anything. She was just trying to make a case for me posting lies about how much I earned a month 49 years ago. Which is just dumb.


In any case, not all states stayed with the federal minimum. In Alaska in 1965, for example, the minimum wage was set at 50 cents above the federal. It all depends on where you lived at the time, though Joey seems not to be aware of that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 49 ???


2014 - 1965 = 49. If that's not what your calculator gives you, then your confusion is understandable.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Memory ?????


November 2014-January 1966 = 49 years (with a small remainder). You'll grasp at any straw to disprove what she says, but that only shows your grasping nature (and straw-filled head).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Purl, here's what looks like a side view of the blue bird you liked. I take it back. I don't think this is an ordinary blue bird, but the picture doesn't identify what kind of bird it is.


Stunning. Both the blue and the red-orange. I'd love to find yarn with those two colors.

I've never seen a bluebird that vivid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> John Oliver did a piece on this scandalous practice a couple of weeks ago on his show. It is not just the IRS, but local law enforcement agencies that can tap into this source of "revenue" with impunity.
> 
> So, are we going to moan and groan and say, "ain't it awful?" or as responsible citizens demand changes about things that matter? Rather than the endless strident debate about Obamacare, same-sex marriage and who is a "taker" and whether women have the right to decide for themselves about their bodies, about whether rape can be "legitimate" or not, why are we NOT talking more about plugging the loopholes in laws that permit such things? We need to talk about the power we have to effect change and then get off our arses and demand that change.
> 
> My problem with the article cited has everything to do with the tone and implied conclusion of the article (and Joey) and the divisiveness it promoted rather than the overall accuracy. That this is the direction in which our government agencies are headed ON PURPOSE. Instead of using this as an example of the doom that awaits us, we need to view it as a wrong that needs to be fixed. In my mind, there is a huge difference.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Like I said always a good lib!


You really are insane, and your math is very rudimentary.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Her original statement was 1966 not 1965. She conveniently changed it so her answer was 49
> 
> Will she admit she was wrong? I doubt it!


Who gives a flying feather? Do you really care about Bright Green's finances so many years ago? Concern yourself with something more important, please.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Her original statement was 1966 not 1965. She conveniently changed it so her answer was 49
> 
> Will she admit she was wrong? I doubt it!


The end of 1965 and the beginning of 1966 were both 49 years ago, give or take a couple of days. Or don't you know about rounding?

And why is that tiny mistake so important to you when there are people being fired on the say-so of James O'Keefe, who tells far bigger lies and probably gets paid for doing so?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Will someone else give Mrs. Somma another math reading problem - you know the one about the train going so many miles in a certain time and then asking how many oranges are in the apple bushel?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You complain when I cut and paste and now you complain when I don't. When are you going to make a statement about what is right or wrong about an article I post and give a website for your reason, instead of criticizing either me or the author of the article? Then we will have progress.


Joey, I was extending a conciliatory hand, which you have rebuffed.

You and I will never have progress - you're unable to let go of your agenda for even a moment.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Joey, I was extending a conciliatory hand, which you have rebuffed.
> 
> You and I will never have progress - you're unable to let go of your agenda for even a moment.


I think ignore would be a good tactic right about now.

It's good to see there are still people in the world who care about what's happening in their country and who actively work to facilitate change such as you do.

I've always viewed my right to vote as a privilege and I do my home work before each election. It might only be one vote but it still counts.

Our state election is due shortly and we have an announcement from the Electoral Commission on television advising people to check they're registered to vote because at the last state election, one seat was won by only 27 votes!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I think ignore would be a good tactic right about now.
> 
> It's good to see there are still people in the world who care about what's happening in their country and who actively work to facilitate change such as you do.
> 
> ...


Quite a piece of work, eh? You're right - it's hopeless.

Good for you for voting. EVERY vote counts. Especially nice when voters are informed.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I remembered it because in my teens, when all the other girls were reading girly novels and seeing romance movies, I was into war stories. And Aldo Ray was such a beautiful marine.


I also read war stories in my teens. I had my books vetted by the guys I worked with. I worked with veterans from WW1 and WW11, including a VC winner. I could talk to these guys who actually fought in many of the battles I was reading about.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Quite a piece of work, eh? You're right - it's hopeless.
> 
> Good for you for voting. EVERY vote counts. Especially nice when voters are informed.


Voting in Australia is compulsory. It is either vote or have a legitimate excuse for not voting, otherwise you are fined for not voting. We also have a preferential voting system.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am sorry, I read it quickly and it looked like the same old, same old comments. I was looking for maybe a statement from you saying that I was right about something.


I think we can agree on that piece - you WERE right. It tells a story that is deeply disturbing and needs to be heard. Can't fix it if we don't know.

Peace, ok?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Voting in Australia is compulsory. It is either vote or have a legitimate excuse for not voting, otherwise you are fined for not voting. We also have a preferential voting system.


I don't know what a preferential voting system is.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I don't know what a preferential voting system is.


This is a cut and paste job but I think it will be easier than me trying to explain it in my words.

WHAT IS PREFERENTIAL VOTING?
Preferential voting is required in Australia. It's largely unique to our political scene, reflecting the number and diversity of smaller parties that participate in elections.
It is a system of voting that allows a citizen to individually number and rank all candidates for both houses of parliament according to their preferences.
It is employed when no one candidate or party wins outright, based on first preference votes.
It means a citizen's vote can still be counted, even if their first choice of candidate is eliminated due to a lack of votes.
HOW IT WORKS
On a ballot paper, placing a number one against a candidate is considered the first preference or primary vote.
If no candidate secures an absolute majority of primary votes, the candidate with the fewest votes is then eliminated from the count.
The votes for this eliminated candidate are then redistributed among the remaining candidates according to the number two preference indicated on the original ballot.
This process of elimination based on preferences continues until a candidate secures an absolute majority.
Such a process enables a two-party system to ultimately emerge, whereby all votes are effectively divided between two major parties  in this case, the Labor and Liberal parties.

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2013/08/14/explainer-what-preferential-voting

More information at

http://australianpolitics.com/voting/electoral-system/preferential-voting


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> This is a cut and paste job but I think it will be easier than me trying to explain it in my words.
> 
> WHAT IS PREFERENTIAL VOTING?
> Preferential voting is required in Australia. It's largely unique to our political scene, reflecting the number and diversity of smaller parties that participate in elections.
> ...


How interesting. It sounds like it gives minority parties a chance and a voice. Here, republicans and democrats pretty much rule. Few libertarians or independents are ever elected.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> How interesting. It sounds like it gives minority parties a chance and a voice. Here, republicans and democrats pretty much rule. Few libertarians or independents are ever elected.


At the moment we have Senators who won their seat in the last Federal Election and they only had a minority of the votes. It was all to do with 'backroom deals' done with preference sharing.

The system needs changing in many regards. The following is a long article, but interesting.

http://www.news.com.au/national/voters-stung-by-back-room-deals-between-minor-parties/story-fnho52ip-1226718844605

It refers to our last Federal election, and in particular the election of members of the Senate. The voting paper for the Senate was over a meter long, then we had to have a second election in Western Australia because some clown lost 1,400 ballot papers.

There were 110 boxes to number this election. (this refers to the Senate voting paper).

But this is an example of how someone can be elected to sit in Parliament after they have only gained a few votes.



> The Motoring Enthusiasts Party's Ricky Muir was set to win a Senate seat in Victoria with around 13,000 votes - 0.5 per cent of the vote - and Wayne Dropulich from the Australian Sports Party was set to win a WA seat with around 2000 ballots cast for him.
> Is this true democracy?


Wayne Dropulich did not win the seat in the April rerun of the Senate Election in Western Australia, but a member of another micro party did. It was won by Dio Wang (PUP). PUP is the Palmer United Party, the party started by Clive Palmer.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> At the moment we have Senators who won their seat in the last Federal Election and they only had a minority of the votes. It was all to do with 'backroom deals' done with preference sharing.


Hmm. I guess there's always a way to work the system. And backroom deals. And political maneuvering.

Here in the US we have gerrymandering. Among other problems, of course.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

> The Motoring Enthusiasts Party's Ricky Muir was set to win a Senate seat in Victoria with around 13,000 votes - 0.5 per cent of the vote - and Wayne Dropulich from the Australian Sports Party was set to win a WA seat with around 2000 ballots cast for him.
> Is this true democracy?


I'm so sorry, but I can't get over the names! The Motoring Enthusiasts Party and the Sports Party? That's a heck of a backroom deal, considering the total votes.

Americans would go into cardiac arrest over a ballot that long.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> John Oliver did a piece on this scandalous practice a couple of weeks ago on his show. It is not just the IRS, but local law enforcement agencies that can tap into this source of "revenue" with impunity.
> 
> So, are we going to moan and groan and say, "ain't it awful?" or as responsible citizens demand changes about things that matter? Rather than the endless strident debate about Obamacare, same-sex marriage and who is a "taker" and whether women have the right to decide for themselves about their bodies, about whether rape can be "legitimate" or not, why are we NOT talking more about plugging the loopholes in laws that permit such things? We need to talk about the power we have to effect change and then get off our arses and demand that change.
> 
> My problem with the article cited has everything to do with the tone and implied conclusion of the article (and Joey) and the divisiveness it promoted rather than the overall accuracy. That this is the direction in which our government agencies are headed ON PURPOSE. Instead of using this as an example of the doom that awaits us, we need to view it as a wrong that needs to be fixed. In my mind, there is a huge difference.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Perfectly to the point. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Saturday Night Spaghetti Feeds (Bring your WIPs, knitting needles required for all spaghetti eaters). Wet Knitted T-Shirt Contests? Knit-A-Long Football Nights (only fun when games get boring)? Have I just made some sexist suggestions????
> 
> You're still here. What happened? We were all looking forward to missing you. NOT!!!! :-D Remember that song, "How Can I Miss You If You Won't Go Away"? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: *I am completely joking, for sure.* :-D :-D :-D


Smiles don't hurt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Like I said always a good lib!


IMHO there is no bad Lib.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> And proud to be one. Not for the reasons you think, but because I have ideals and compassion and a passion for civil liberties. I believe in our country and in the principles of freedom embodied in the constitution.
> 
> You are just a mean, small minded person who never had an original idea and who can think of nothing better than trying to prove those you hate are wrong, deceitful liars. You are pathetic, you just don't have the mental capacity to understand that simple truth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You inspire me.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Perfectly to the point. Thank you.


Thanks


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> The times were, indeed, times of hope and idealism. It was a time of utter and enduring faith that we could change the world.
> 
> My high school government teacher was wonderful at being able to communicate the beauty of the fundamental principles and structure of our system of government. His words have stuck with me over these many years and I have recalled them more times than I can count.
> 
> Unfortunately, our beautiful system has fallen on hard times and we need to work hard to keep the forces of destruction from taking over. I'm proud to be doing my small part in my community, to speak out and to work for good candidates. We may not prevail on Tuesday, but I will never give up the fight. My idealism has taken a beating but it is still alive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too MIB. I want always to be on the right team, not the winning team.

Besides the times, I think we have to consider geography. I graduated in 1966 from PA suburban high school. In a way we were years behind San Francisco and NYC, but the ideals were the same . Parents worrying about long hair and we were do far beyond that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That explains why she is so adamant in her opinions (a mythological/mineralogical pun).


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It could be a photoshop enhancement. Most of it looks like male bluebird.



Poor Purl said:


> Stunning. Both the blue and the red-orange. I'd love to find yarn with those two colors.
> 
> I've never seen a bluebird that vivid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a petty point. Most people find it tedious.



joeysomma said:


> Her original statement was 1966 not 1965. She conveniently changed it so her answer was 49
> 
> Will she admit she was wrong? I doubt it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Will someone else give Mrs. Somma another math reading problem - you know the one about the train going so many miles in a certain time and then asking how many oranges are in the apple bushel?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds interesting.



EveMCooke said:


> This is a cut and paste job but I think it will be easier than me trying to explain it in my words.
> 
> WHAT IS PREFERENTIAL VOTING?
> Preferential voting is required in Australia. It's largely unique to our political scene, reflecting the number and diversity of smaller parties that participate in elections.
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Today is Cherf's/KPG's birthday!! Happy Birthday, Cherf/KPG!! This avatar is for you today. :-D :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Will someone else give Mrs. Somma another math reading problem - you know the one about the train going so many miles in a certain time and then asking how many oranges are in the apple bushel?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I think ignore would be a good tactic right about now.
> 
> It's good to see there are still people in the world who care about what's happening in their country and who actively work to facilitate change such as you do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Who gives a flying feather? Do you really care about Bright Green's finances so many years ago? Concern yourself with something more important, please.


I thought you were going to be nice!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It looks like I'm a couple of years younger than you. I graduated from high school in 1967. I have a lot of fond memories of the 60s. Oh, how nice it was that food and housing didn't eat up as much of what we earned as it does now. We made up most of or fun, too.


Oh, no, which is it you said you quit high school to run away with a much older man--don't be shy do tell the truth as you have told soooooo many lies!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Janee,

How are you feeling? I understand you were under the weather.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I thought you were going to be nice!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


I try but Mrs. Somma is stuck on some data from the 60s and I would like the thread to drop it and forge ahead.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Is it a full moon tonight sloth?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Is it a full moon tonight sloth?


Can't tell. Totally cloudy and windy tonight. 43 degrees F. You are warming up again, being upside down. What is it like in Melbin?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Can't tell. Totally cloudy and windy tonight. 43 degrees F. You are warming up again, being upside down. What is it like in Melbin?


Really cold. Bitterly cold actually. Raining, overcast. I'm depressed enough as it is without this weather. No, not depressed, a bit bored I think.

I cut out fabric for 3 shift dresses today and I've been at it with my shawl.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Really cold. Bitterly cold actually. Raining, overcast. I'm depressed enough as it is without this weather. No, not depressed, a bit bored I think.
> 
> I cut out fabric for 3 shift dresses today and I've been at it with my shawl.


Good time to stay indoors and knit to your heart's content. We are having glorious weather in Arizona. Wish I could send you some of it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Can't tell. Totally cloudy and windy tonight. 43 degrees F. You are warming up again, being upside down. What is it like in Melbin?


There was a story on our ABC this morning about the woman running for the senate in Kentucky. The story was about democratic candidates trying to distance themselves from President Obama. I thought the story was unfortunate for the President. What's your take?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Really cold. Bitterly cold actually. Raining, overcast. I'm depressed enough as it is without this weather. No, not depressed, a bit bored I think.
> 
> I cut out fabric for 3 shift dresses today and I've been at it with my shawl.


Spring in NYC is always a bust. But the fall (Sept and Oct.) are gorgeous. "Autumn in NY". Hang in there. You are in our May and in a few weeks, you should be seeing green again.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> There was a story on our ABC this morning about the woman running for the senate in Kentucky. The story was about democratic candidates trying to distance themselves from President Obama. I thought the story was unfortunate for the President. What's your take?


Politics as usual.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Good time to stay indoors and knit to your heart's content. We are having glorious weather in Arizona. Wish I could send you some of it.


Lovely. I'm envious. Things should snap back to warmer weather soon.

Our Melbourne Cup day is next Tuesday. The race that stops a nation as they say. Flemington race track, where the race is held, is ablaze with the most beautiful show of roses:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Politics as usual.


You might be interested in this thread:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296380-1.html


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, no, which is it you said you quit high school to run away with a much older man--don't be shy do tell the truth as you have told soooooo many lies!


Janeway
YEAH, folks, see what we have missed happily?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Lovely. I'm envious. Things should snap back to warmer weather soon.
> 
> Our Melbourne Cup day is next Tuesday. The race that stops a nation as they say. Flemington race track, where the race is held, is ablaze with the most beautiful show of roses:


Gorgeous!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> YEAH, folks, see what we have missed happily?


Well, at least she posted clear warnings before she started calling MIB a liar. If we ignore her maybe she'll just wander back to D&P where she's welcome.

F - L - U - S - H

Darn. We have a floater.

F - L - U - S - H


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Good time to stay indoors and knit to your heart's content. We are having glorious weather in Arizona. Wish I could send you some of it.


DGreen
since we too have wonderful weather, I report wonderful news:

January 2009 
Dow Jones Index 7,949 
unemployment 7.8% 
GDP Growth - 5.4% (minus) 
Deficit GDP % 9.8% 
Consumer Confidence 37.7

TODAY
17,390
5.9%
4.6%
2.8%
94.5

and President Obama has done all this against unprecedented Republican obstruction. 
No wonder the GOP is steaming mad. They wanted him to fail and fail miserably and started to work against him even before he stepped into the Oval Office. He just kept fighting for WE THE PEOPLE.

Now these are some numbers one of the Brains here can fiddle with. You know the one trying to figure out wages of years past. Could not handle little numbers, wonder how she will handle these.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Well, at least she posted clear warnings before she started calling MIB a liar. If we ignore her maybe she'll just wander back to D&P where she's welcome.
> 
> F - L - U - S - H
> 
> ...


I laugh so heartily at bathroom humor.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Well, at least she posted clear warnings before she started calling MIB a liar. If we ignore her maybe she'll just wander back to D&P where she's welcome.
> 
> F - L - U - S - H
> 
> ...


DGreen
perhaps we need to give her some space since D&P is crowded with the likes of her? She certainly is suffering from something and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> since we too have wonderful weather, I report wonderful news:
> 
> January 2009
> ...


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> since we too have wonderful weather, I report wonderful news:
> 
> January 2009 today
> ...


I have no doubt those numbers will be disputed and challenged by various people. As you know, the government is good at fabricating such things, especially RIGHT BEFORE the election. It's a conspiracy, don't you know. There are sure to be articles in the Right Wing Watch to quote and refer to. (sarcasm alert!)

But I do appreciate the good news!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> perhaps we need to giver her some space since D&P is crowded with the likes of her? She certainly is suffering from something and it ain't pretty.


She posted this message to KPG last week, so maybe she's on a mission to punish us for having the audacity to see through KPG's nonsense:

"I finally went to your posts & found a lot of slurs towards you again. I don't understand why the Admin of KP puts up with these people who think they are posting the names of people."


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> I laugh so heartily at bathroom humor.


Me, too. Can't help it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> She posted this message to KPG last week, so maybe she's on a mission to punish us for having the audacity to see through KPG's nonsense:
> 
> "I finally went to your posts & found a lot of slurs towards you again. I don't understand why the Admin of KP puts up with these people who think they are posting the names of people."


DGreen
When someone is ill qualified to compete with others, they always go into attack mode. Bullies they are called when in School and Bullies they remain for the rest of their Lives.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> IMHO there is no bad Lib.


Unless they are a member of The Liberal Party of Australia, who are our conservative party.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Reply to Janeway.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Another reply to Janeway.....der!!!!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My take will be labelled lib.

Everyone just wants to win. This President has been thwarted in EVERYTHING he's tried. He's used Executive Orders to skirt around this.

In actuality he has brought this country through the worst financial crisis since the Great Depression in the 1930's. He has kept his promise to leave Afghanistan after ten years. (If the fighting cannot be stopped in 10 years, should we have gone there in the first place? (Insert NO for me.) Osama bin Laden and Saddam Hussein are both dead. He has managed to make Health Care more reasonable and more available. (It has benefited many but is wildly unpopular. I have NO IDEA why people act against their own best interest.)

I think history will treat him kindly. Not so the Congress of the United States and corporate lobbyists.

I sadly and firmly believe the color of his skin has had a great influence on many people's opinion.



Wombatnomore said:


> There was a story on our ABC this morning about the woman running for the senate in Kentucky. The story was about democratic candidates trying to distance themselves from President Obama. I thought the story was unfortunate for the President. What's your take?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks for pointing it out. Thread entitled 6 Years After.



Wombatnomore said:


> You might be interested in this thread:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296380-1.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My heart leaps up.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> YEAH, folks, see what we have missed happily?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Well, at least she posted clear warnings before she started calling MIB a liar. If we ignore her maybe she'll just wander back to D&P where she's welcome.
> 
> F - L - U - S - H
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't worry. Soon she'll be saying how mean we are and maybe the floater flush will work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> since we too have wonderful weather, I report wonderful news:
> 
> January 2009
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's right up there with slap-stick.



SQM said:


> I laugh so heartily at bathroom humor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I sent my mail in ballot already.



Huckleberry said:


> Huckleberry said:
> 
> 
> > DGreen
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I have no doubt those numbers will be disputed and challenged by various people. As you know, the government is good at fabricating such things, especially RIGHT BEFORE the election. It's a conspiracy, don't you know. There are sure to be articles in the Right Wing Watch to quote and refer to. (sarcasm alert!)
> 
> But I do appreciate the good news!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: Good prediction.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> She posted this message to KPG last week, so maybe she's on a mission to punish us for having the audacity to see through KPG's nonsense:
> 
> "I finally went to your posts & found a lot of slurs towards you again. I don't understand why the Admin of KP puts up with these people who think they are posting the names of people."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm beginning to see something. Perhaps a vendetta reporting imagined abuse? No wonder Admin is touchy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Eve. I forgot. I bow to your wisdom.



EveMCooke said:


> Unless they are a member of The Liberal Party of Australia, who are our conservative party.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> YEAH, folks, see what we have missed happily?


Hi, Huck, I know but MIB doesn't know the truth so someone (me) has to keep reminding everyone about her lies!

How have you been lately? Doing crafts for Christmas? I've been under the weather so really far behind with handmade crafts, but soon heading to "warm" weather so that may help with my temperament.

I've missed all of you even though we disagree it is good to see several of you still posting. We do have crafts in common.

It was 28 degrees with a heavy frost this morning so everything has stopped growing. It snowed on Halloween night! Yuk!

How is your weather?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I sent my mail in ballot already.


Oh, I voted yesterday straight Republican--no more split ticket for me after meeting all of you Democrats on several threads!

See several of you do change minds to the better party!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> perhaps we need to give her some space since D&P is crowded with the likes of her? She certainly is suffering from something and it ain't pretty.


Oh, Huck, I thought we were friends am I mistaken? Darn!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Well, at least she posted clear warnings before she started calling MIB a liar. If we ignore her maybe she'll just wander back to D&P where she's welcome.
> 
> F - L - U - S - H
> 
> ...


Well, the shoe fits MIB so she should wear it!

I won't flush but really now being nasty already!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

DGreen said:


> She posted this message to KPG last week, so maybe she's on a mission to punish us for having the audacity to see through KPG's nonsense:
> 
> "I finally went to your posts & found a lot of slurs towards you again. I don't understand why the Admin of KP puts up with these people who think they are posting the names of people."


The rules of KP are you cannot copy/paste anything so you are breaking the rules-- sham, sham, Admin won't like this so consider your self reported!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> When someone is ill qualified to compete with others, they always go into attack mode. Bullies they are called when in School and Bullies they remain for the rest of their Lives.


Oh, Huck, you have bullied me & my friends & now are calling us bullies! Read your hateful posts my dear--now be good!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janeway said:


> The rules of KP are you cannot copy/paste anything so you are breaking the rules-- sham, sham, Admin won't like this so consider your self reported!


then I'll wait for Admin to chastise me and explain the rules.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

DGreen said:


> then I'll wait for Admin to chastise me and explain the rules.


Have we met or you just following the meanest of the Demo's gang? I'm not a bad person, just a Republican so that made me an instant enemy of several people.

I'll bet you are one interesting lady who is great with crafts. What crafts for you work with? I do too many crafts so have a bunch of UFO's going at one time around my chair.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't worry. Soon she'll be saying how mean we are and maybe the floater flush will work.


Nah...I think this latest blockage requires a snake--I'm sure the resident viper KPG will be on the scene shortly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Another reply to Janeway.....der!!!!!!!!


Oh, Eve, I didn't realize you cared for me this much! Good morning my dear how is your weather? Mine is cold 28 degrees with a heavy frost! We had snow blowing through on Halloween! Burr!

I'm heading to warm weather soon! Yea!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nah...I think this latest blockage requires a snake--I'm sure the resident viper KPG will be on the scene shortly.


Susan, I'm shocked at your remarks--calling KPG a snake viper! I thought you were nicer than this--am I wrong?

All of you are jealous of KPG is why you continue to say vile things about her! Shame, shame!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Susan, I'm shocked at your remarks--calling KPG a snake viper! I thought you were nicer than this--am I wrong?
> 
> All of you are jealous of KPG is why you continue to say vile things about her! Shame, shame!


Sorry, Janeway--but if the scales fit....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That explains why she is so adamant in her opinions (a mythological/mineralogical pun).


Maybe you've found a diamond in the rough?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe you've found a diamond in the rough?


Unrefined and the hardest stone there is.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> It's right up there with slap-stick.


I hate slapstick. Too violent. But bathroom humor - I even got hysterical when my SIL was having bathroom issues. Apologized to my bro for a week.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The rules of KP are you cannot copy/paste anything so you are breaking the rules-- sham, sham, Admin won't like this so consider your self reported!


If that's true, then joeysomma should be on Death Row by now. She's the copy/paste champion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have we met or you just following the meanest of the Demo's gang? I'm not a bad person, just a Republican so that made me an instant enemy of several people.
> 
> I'll bet you are one interesting lady who is great with crafts. What crafts for you work with? I do too many crafts so have a bunch of UFO's going at one time around my chair.


Be true to yourself, Janie. Many of us have reached out and tried to be nice to you, but your meanness, not your Republicanness, chased us away. That includes your belief that you have a right to bring up Maid's past EVERY TIME you think of it. What she wants to keep to herself is none of our business or yours.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nah...I think this latest blockage requires a snake--I'm sure the resident viper KPG will be on the scene shortly.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Susan, I'm shocked at your remarks--calling KPG a snake viper! I thought you were nicer than this--am I wrong?
> 
> All of you are jealous of KPG is why you continue to say vile things about her! Shame, shame!


Janeway
say what?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Janeway--but if the scales fit....


Don't forget the fangs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe you've found a diamond in the rough?


Maybe, but this _is_ joeysomma we're talking about.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Unrefined and the hardest stone there is.


This _could_ apply to Joey, I guess.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> say what?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> since we too have wonderful weather, I report wonderful news:
> 
> January 2009
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nah...I think this latest blockage requires a snake--I'm sure the resident viper KPG will be on the scene shortly.


susanmos2000
she NEVER can stay away.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi, Huck, I know but MIB doesn't know the truth so someone (me) has to keep reminding everyone about her lies!
> 
> How have you been lately? Doing crafts for Christmas? I've been under the weather so really far behind with handmade crafts, but soon heading to "warm" weather so that may help with my temperament.
> 
> ...


Janeway
thank you for asking, I am fine. Busy as can be (with joy). Am creating items for a new Enterprise started by two Women. I want them to succeed and am giving them a hand up. It is very comfortable outside. Exactly as we like it unless we are skiing, then we want it crisp and powder Snow. Heading for that soon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hear Admin is very tired of this reporting business.



Janeway said:


> The rules of KP are you cannot copy/paste anything so you are breaking the rules-- sham, sham, Admin won't like this so consider your self reported!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Admin does NOT explain the rules.



DGreen said:


> then I'll wait for Admin to chastise me and explain the rules.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nah...I think this latest blockage requires a snake--I'm sure the resident viper KPG will be on the scene shortly.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Resident viper. Excellent.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Admin does NOT explain the rules.


The ostrich does explain the rules. Go into the page where all the topics are listed and the first one is from the ostrich. The rules are laid out very clearly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm enjoying the weather now.



Janeway said:


> Oh, Eve, I didn't realize you cared for me this much! Good morning my dear how is your weather? Mine is cold 28 degrees with a heavy frost! We had snow blowing through on Halloween! Burr!
> 
> I'm heading to warm weather soon! Yea!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Susan, I'm shocked at your remarks--calling KPG a snake viper! I thought you were nicer than this--am I wrong?
> 
> All of you are jealous of KPG is why you continue to say vile things about her! Shame, shame!


No. We're descriptive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If that's true, then joeysomma should be on Death Row by now. She's the copy/paste champion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Huckleberry said:
> 
> 
> > DGreen
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I hear Admin is very tired of this reporting business.


damemary
every feel like being a child and being forever reported to your Mom by your siblings? Well, some people just never grow up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I beg to differ. It is vague, and Admin does not reply to specific questions. I've asked politely and received no answer.



SQM said:


> The ostrich does explain the rules. Go into the page where all the topics are listed and the first one is from the ostrich. The rules are laid out very clearly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We used to call them cry babies.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> every feel like being a child and being forever reported to your Mom by your siblings? Well, some people just never grow up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo! I have great respect for the man.


damemary
I never fail to read his Articles.
Have a swell day dame. Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I never fail to read his Articles.
> Have a swell day dame. Huck


You too, my dear. I'm sure you're not
wasting a moment. Dame


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> When someone is ill qualified to compete with others, they always go into attack mode. Bullies they are called when in School and Bullies they remain for the rest of their Lives.


Thanks for clearing that up Huckleberry. Is this the reason the first thing you do when you come on after an absence is attack any and all conservatives? Not even a high y'all to your lib buddies. A lifelong bully. What a perfect description of you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Huckleberry. Is this the reason the first thing you do when you come on after an absence is attack any and all conservatives? Not even a high y'all to your lib buddies. A lifelong bully. What a perfect description of you.


soloweygirl
we lib buddies are real friends - took a vacation together remember? We have lots of conversations among us. Ever heard of texting, Emails and conference calls? We Libs know how to live and share. Check it out, we all do very well until you and your buddies come on the scene and you hope we play dead. Fat chance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> we lib buddies are real friends - took a vacation together remember? We have lots of conversations among us. Ever heard of texting, Emails and conference calls? We Libs know how to live and share. Check it out, we all do very well until you and your buddies come on the scene and you then hope we play dead. Fat chance.


Yeah right, your trip. Don't believe it, never have. How nice that you talk to each other. It still doesn't erase the fact that you are the description of the bully in your previous post.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yeah right, your trip. Don't believe it, never have. How nice that you talk to each other. It still doesn't erase the fact that you are the description of the bully in your previous post.


Taking time off from your stalking, solo? What you are doing right now is no different than what Huck posts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> we lib buddies are real friends - took a vacation together remember? We have lots of conversations among us. Ever heard of texting, Emails and conference calls? We Libs know how to live and share. Check it out, we all do very well until you and your buddies come on the scene and you hope we play dead. Fat chance.


bff's

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Taking time off from your stalking, solo? What you are doing right now is no different than what Huck posts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Patty's spot on as always.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> thank you for asking, I am fine. Busy as can be (with joy). Am creating items for a new Enterprise started by two Women. I want them to succeed and am giving them a hand up. It is very comfortable outside. Exactly as we like it unless we are skiing, then we want it crisp and powder Snow. Heading for that soon.


Well, good luck with the new business as I'm all for starting business for people to earn profits--this is what America is all about!

It makes me sad to hear about any business closing as it failed somehow even though the people worked very hard to make it work.

Will they be selling online?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Taking time off from your stalking, solo? What you are doing right now is no different than what Huck posts.


Hi Bratty, long time no write to you so how is life treating you? Has the weather turned cold where you live?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, good luck with the new business as I'm all for starting business for people to earn profits--this is what America is all about!
> 
> It makes me sad to hear about any business closing as it failed somehow even though the people worked very hard to make it work.
> 
> Will they be selling online?


Things don't just "somehow" fail. There is always a reason.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I hate slapstick. Too violent. But bathroom humor - I even got hysterical when my SIL was having bathroom issues. Apologized to my bro for a week.


Didn't realize you "loved" the bathroom so much--when did this happen? I thought you loved he craft room best.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Be true to yourself, Janie. Many of us have reached out and tried to be nice to you, but your meanness, not your Republicanness, chased us away. That includes your belief that you have a right to bring up Maid's past EVERY TIME you think of it. What she wants to keep to herself is none of our business or yours.


Well, I know I forget somethings, but I don't remember you "reaching" out to me to become friends--refresh my memory please!

MIB told her life then changed it so what is the truth?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Don't forget the fangs.


This is you & friends!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I hear Admin is very tired of this reporting business.


I would imagine so, especially if there seem to be some regular hot topics where issues are reported more often than in other sections of the Forum.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I know I forget somethings, but I don't remember you "reaching" out to me to become friends--refresh my memory please!
> 
> MIB told her life then changed it so what is the truth?


Actually, the first message I ever wrote in a political thread was to you, and I was concerned about your health at the time. In fact, I still am. And we PMed each other a few months back and had interesting things to say.

What difference does MIB's life make? Or mine, or anyone else's whose not really connected to you? Tell us about yourself and your kid(s?). Show us some of your crochet work, which is usually fabulous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is you & friends!


That's hilarious. I'm going to send it to my non-KP friends.

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Didn't realize you "loved" the bathroom so much--when did this happen? I thought you loved he craft room best.


Hi Janeeeee,

I love bathroom humor - but since I hate camping, you can say I love bathrooms too. I loved my SIL's ability to craft - just learned that she was able to lay hardwood for floors and tiles plus all her quilting and yarn crafts. Amazing talent.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, I know I forget somethings, but I don't remember you "reaching" out to me to become friends--refresh my memory please!
> 
> MIB told her life then changed it so what is the truth?


Why are you obsessed with the details of her life? Grow up, let it go and move on. Or do you enjoy stabbing her repeatedly?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

The cosmos seems out of kilter tonight.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> bff's
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


_We are best of friends on this thread --It is a matter of trust too, isn't it ladies?_

Just a thought. Jane and I have had our moments. She has told me over l00 times at least, (just about every time she posted to me) that she had reported me over the past couple of years or so. I didn't count but I never did receive any word about it if she did.

But now we have agreed to be pleasant with each other, haven't we Jane?

---
It is chilly out here but Snowing in Calgary! I have to admit I would rather be chilled than really cold. You can dress for it.

We are going out for dinner with Son and GD for my dh's birthday so that will be nice.

I have been working away on the workshops. They start in January and it is good to get back at it. I hope to have two a month - no more, so it won't be as much work. I will let it be known when there is a class coming. We have 2 lace classes and an original baby jacket coming up and also I am going to teach one of my sweaters (Stash Buster) as it is a great way to use up indidual balls of different weight yarns etc.

I am looking for teachers and suggestions so let me know if you have any ideas.
---------
This is the first week we haven't got an appointment for some thing or other (change of Provinces), or doctor's apptments. So it is nice to have time to drive around and see places and relax . I finally have some baking supplies in the pantry so want to start doing some baking again, and might even cook a Roast beef, mashed potatoes and yorkshire puddings for Pat and I and the family. He has asked me to make a banana raisin loaf (I can't eat nuts or seeds) so use raisins instead.

We walked through the farmer's market (open year round) and bought ourselves a treat - a special apple tart that was absolutely delicious. I sure would like to have their recipe. I hope to get to know the vendor and have a chat. Soo good.

I am not the cook that Cookie is -- but we usually manage to have something baked in the freezer. It seems ages since I did any baking what with all the medical tests and then the move which seemed to have taken forever. We are finally getting back to normal and I am soooo glad!

Dame, I just heard from a friend in Mesa who is a snow bird, she says she is loving it again this year. We knew them when we were in the park and traveled all over Arizona and California with them. We have kept in touch ever since. They travel down from Ontario every year. She says it is lovely there.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer, I hope you have a delightful meal with your family. Happy birthday to your DH.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We are going out for dinner with Son and GD for my dh's birthday so that will be nice.


It is 7.49 am Monday morning here, so your evening meal would be my breakfast. Enjoy your meal and have a nice cuppa coffee for me, thanks.   :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Designer, I hope you have a delightful meal with your family. Happy birthday to your DH.


Thanks Green - we will. I will tell him. It is so nice to be here together - another adventure for us. I just watched 
the first Curling finals. Do any of you watch curling. They were noticed a lot in the States during the Olympics.

That will keep us busy most of the 'winter' watching the different bonspiels. My sister was a very very good curler when she was younger and her daughter and another member of their family are very active in the curling world.

If you are not sure what curling is, google the game - just called curling. good game.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Green - we will. I will tell him. It is so nice to be here together - another adventure for us. I just watched
> the first Curling finals. Do any of you watch curling. They were noticed a lot in the States during the Olympics.
> 
> That will keep us busy most of the 'winter' watching the different bonspiels. My sister was a very very good curler when she was younger and her daughter and another member of their family are very active in the curling world.
> ...


Curling looks fascinating. We haven't the ice for it here in Arizona - at least not that I know of (indoor, commercial ice would be necessary.) Not on TV except for the Olympics that I know of, either.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Curling looks fascinating. We haven't the ice for it here in Arizona - at least not that I know of (indoor, commercial ice would be necessary.) Not on TV except for the Olympics that I know of, either.


Curling is fascinating?????? Dusting the ice to move a ball of some type????? Makes baseball look like an extreme sport.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Message to Wombat. I hope you draw a good horse in the sweep tomorrow. Are you going to have a bet? Straight out or each way? What do you fancy? I have not placed a bet on the nags for years, son no doubt will go in the work sweep.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Curling is fascinating?????? Dusting the ice to move a ball of some type????? Makes baseball look like an extreme sport.


Subtlety and finesse. I find them elegant.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Message to Wombat. I hope you draw a good horse in the sweep tomorrow. Are you going to have a bet? Straight out or each way? What do you fancy? I have not placed a bet on the nags for years, son no doubt will go in the work sweep.


Ms Eve - I have not been able to figure out your avatar. What is it?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Green - we will. I will tell him. It is so nice to be here together - another adventure for us. I just watched
> the first Curling finals. Do any of you watch curling. They were noticed a lot in the States during the Olympics.
> 
> That will keep us busy most of the 'winter' watching the different bonspiels. My sister was a very very good curler when she was younger and her daughter and another member of their family are very active in the curling world.
> ...


Good to see things are settling for you and you have time to post on KP.

Have a lovely dinner tonight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, good luck with the new business as I'm all for starting business for people to earn profits--this is what America is all about!
> 
> It makes me sad to hear about any business closing as it failed somehow even though the people worked very hard to make it work.
> 
> Will they be selling online?


Janeway
They are selling through stores, on-line and everywhere and just started. Very Young Women who want some special guidance. They will be doing very well.
I hate to see any store go under but it is amazing how many people THINK that they can run a business. Just met someone who is working VERY hard and sells very well but has no clue what it costs them to produce their items, are totally disorganized in everything they do and do not listen to anyone trying to help them make things easier and most of all cost-effective. Ruin is in their cards if they do not make changes and quick.
Most business failures have nothing to do with the economy but all with inexperience and poor attitude. Many people think that being a boss is easier than being an employee. Not so by a long shot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is you & friends!


Janeway
Thank you, now that is cute.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Message to Wombat. I hope you draw a good horse in the sweep tomorrow. Are you going to have a bet? Straight out or each way? What do you fancy? I have not placed a bet on the nags for years, son no doubt will go in the work sweep.


No betting for me. I love to watch the race on television but I'm always scared that one of the horses will fall, so it's a bitter sweet experience!

Each year there is a Melbourne Cup parade in the CBD including horses and jockeys and racing identities. It's hugely popular and attracts thousands of people.

It's about to kick off now. It's 11:50 am here.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> They are selling through stores, on-line and everywhere and just started. Very Young Women who want some special guidance. They will be doing very well.
> I hate to see any store go under but it is amazing how many people THINK that they can run a business. Just met someone who is working VERY hard and sells very well but has no clue what it costs them to produce their items, are totally disorganized in everything they do and do not listen to anyone trying to help them make things easier and most of all cost-effective. Ruin is in their cards if they do not make changes and quick.
> Most business failures have nothing to do with the economy but all with inexperience and poor attitude. Many people think that being a boss is easier than being an employee. Not so by a long shot.


Huckleberry, I've obviously missed something. What is your business?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Just about to see Nick Wallender walk the tight rope in Chicago.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> They are selling through stores, on-line and everywhere and just started. Very Young Women who want some special guidance. They will be doing very well.
> I hate to see any store go under but it is amazing how many people THINK that they can run a business. Just met someone who is working VERY hard and sells very well but has no clue what it costs them to produce their items, are totally disorganized in everything they do and do not listen to anyone trying to help them make things easier and most of all cost-effective. Ruin is in their cards if they do not make changes and quick.
> Most business failures have nothing to do with the economy but all with inexperience and poor attitude. Many people think that being a boss is easier than being an employee. Not so by a long shot.


As a former business owner, you are dead on target. Undercapitalization is another disaster waiting to happen.

I learned that the owner only has to work half a day - but he can choose whichever 12 hours he likes.

I also learned that when one has everything they have and everything they hope to have invested in a business, one quickly learns just how hard they are able to work. (And it's harder than they ever dreamed).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Huckleberry, I've obviously missed something. What is your business?


Wombatnomore
I have no business any longer, I just get called on now and then to assist others. I much enjoy giving guidance to those who start out. I am returning the help I got when I started.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> As a former business owner, you are dead on target. Undercapitalization is another disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> I learned that the owner only has to work half a day - but he can choose whichever 12 hours he likes.
> 
> I also learned that when one has everything they have and everything they hope to have invested in a business, one quickly learns just how hard they are able to work. (And it's harder than they ever dreamed).


DGreen
12 hours isn't too bad. I had many days with 16 and more.
Never quit when anything was still to be done. Always knew that tomorrow would bring plenty of new stuff to worry about.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, the first message I ever wrote in a political thread was to you, and I was concerned about your health at the time. In fact, I still am. And we PMed each other a few months back and had interesting things to say.
> 
> What difference does MIB's life make? Or mine, or anyone else's whose not really connected to you? Tell us about yourself and your kid(s?). Show us some of your crochet work, which is usually fabulous.


Thanks, but my crafts are slow since I've been under the weather lately. I don't dislike any of you just don't enjoy the bad remarks.

I really don't care one way or the other about MIB, but she never tells about her life the same way twice but makes it up as she goes!

As for you & others, I don't know of any reason why you & friends "pick" when you cannot change our minds concerning any subject. All of you think your views are right--no highway option & we are wrong! Yuk!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Thank you, now that is cute.


I thought it was cute too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

O


Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> They are selling through stores, on-line and everywhere and just started. Very Young Women who want some special guidance. They will be doing very well.
> I hate to see any store go under but it is amazing how many people THINK that they can run a business. Just met someone who is working VERY hard and sells very well but has no clue what it costs them to produce their items, are totally disorganized in everything they do and do not listen to anyone trying to help them make things easier and most of all cost-effective. Ruin is in their cards if they do not make changes and quick.
> Most business failures have nothing to do with the economy but all with inexperience and poor attitude. Many people think that being a boss is easier than being an employee. Not so by a long shot.


True, Cost accounting is very important in any business but most people only say What! They sometimes don't realize "everything" down to the floor space rental must be accounted in the profit making.

It is great you are helping these people become successful in their adventure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Why are you obsessed with the details of her life? Grow up, let it go and move on. Or do you enjoy stabbing her repeatedly?


Beg your pardon, I'm fully grown & don't like you making hateful remarks to me as you don't know me so stop it as you won't win against me--I'm too smart for the "likes"of you!

You leave me alone & don't respond to me "ever"again!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> 12 hours isn't too bad. I had many days with 16 and more.
> Never quit when anything was still to be done. Always knew that tomorrow would bring plenty of new stuff to worry about.


Ha ha ha. The joke doesn't work if it isn't 12 hours.

Oh yes, 16 and then some. With a 2-year-old in tow.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Beg your pardon, I'm fully grown & don't like you making hateful remarks to me as you don't know me so stop it as you won't win against me--I'm too smart for the "likes"of you!
> 
> You leave me alone & don't respond to me "ever"again!


Testy, testy! You're an obnoxious old biddy and probably senile. Go away.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Beg your pardon, I'm fully grown & don't like you making hateful remarks to me as you don't know me so stop it as you won't win against me--I'm too smart for the "likes"of you!
> 
> You leave me alone & don't respond to me "ever"again!


By the way, you need to learn how to construct a proper sentence and work on your ridiculous punctuation.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but my crafts are slow since I've been under the weather lately. I don't dislike any of you just don't enjoy the bad remarks.
> 
> I really don't care one way or the other about MIB, but she never tells about her life the same way twice but makes it up as she goes!
> 
> As for you & others, I don't know of any reason why you & friends "pick" when you cannot change our minds concerning any subject. All of you think your views are right--no highway option & we are wrong! Yuk!


So what are you doing here?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ms Eve - I have not been able to figure out your avatar. What is it?


Just something I half inched from here

http://500px.livejournal.com/1425442.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Curling is fascinating?????? Dusting the ice to move a ball of some type????? Makes baseball look like an extreme sport.


That's not all there is to it. You have this thing that looks like a tea kettle that you have to slide somewhere. (If you spill the tea, you lose a point, I think.)


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Beg your pardon, I'm fully grown & don't like you making hateful remarks to me as you don't know me so stop it as you won't win against me--I'm too smart for the "likes"of you!
> 
> You leave me alone & don't respond to me "ever"again!


Your response would lead one to believe you are anything but fully grown. If you don't want someone to respond to you, hatefully or not, then don't post a remark. It is an open forum and anyone can respond to your posts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The cosmos seems out of kilter tonight.


Seems?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer, I hope you all had a lovely dinner, and Pat's birthday has been a happy one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but my crafts are slow since I've been under the weather lately. I don't dislike any of you just don't enjoy the bad remarks.
> 
> I really don't care one way or the other about MIB, but she never tells about her life the same way twice but makes it up as she goes!
> 
> As for you & others, I don't know of any reason why you & friends "pick" when you cannot change our minds concerning any subject. All of you think your views are right--no highway option & we are wrong! Yuk!


Maybe MIB likes variety in telling her life story. It makes things more interesting. And you have no way of knowing whether any of her stories is true, do you? But you seem to want to see her punished for one version rather than accept another version.

Haven't you noticed that your complaints about us are what we could say about you? You all think your views are right (and Right) and you put us down.

In fact, this was the first thing you posted on Things are heating up:


Janeway said:


> Joey, you are a sweetheart, but you cannot educate these Democrats as they have been brain washed by their party so bad that "none" of them can see the forest for the trees! They only know how to be hateful to people who don't think the same crazy things they believe.
> 
> I haven't been reading their nonsense for some time as they all are beyond help! I'm surprised by some of their remarks as they just don't understand how the world really works so pity them!
> 
> You "rock" Joey!


That stuff in red is what you wrote before any of us knew you were back. But you claim you don't like the bad remarks. If you don't like them, why do you make them?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Just something I half inched from here
> 
> http://500px.livejournal.com/1425442.html


It's very funny blown up. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Just something I half inched from here
> 
> http://500px.livejournal.com/1425442.html


I look forward to when you want to change your avatar to any of those outstanding pics. Half inched???????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Why are you obsessed with the details of her life? Grow up, let it go and move on. Or do you enjoy stabbing her repeatedly?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That stuff in red is what you wrote before any of us knew you were back. But you claim you don't like the bad remarks. If you don't like them, why do you make them?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good question, how about an honest answer?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's not all there is to it. You have this thing that looks like a tea kettle that you have to slide somewhere. (If you spill the tea, you lose a point, I think.)


grin -- actually it is a very good game and takes a lot of talent to make the rock curl to where you want it. Scots, and Canadian, and more and more other countries. Good game!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but my crafts are slow since I've been under the weather lately. I don't dislike any of you just don't enjoy the bad remarks.
> 
> I really don't care one way or the other about MIB, but she never tells about her life the same way twice but makes it up as she goes!
> 
> As for you & others, I don't know of any reason why you & friends "pick" when you cannot change our minds concerning any subject. All of you think your views are right--no highway option & we are wrong! Yuk!


=======
Jane -- doesn't that also represent those on D and P. you all think you are right- and nothing we can say can convince you? Why is it so wrong for us to feel we are right and don't want to be called fools and evil because we don't agree with all of you? We look at life differently on each side. We have the right to do that .We have basic differences in our beliefs, we have the right to believe what we believe. Our group doesn't always all agree about everything but we respect and like each other. We don't attack each other. We don't agree about many basic things with the way Concervatives act and some of their beliefs-- we never will. That is the way it is.

You say you don't care about MIB - if that is the case why do you bring the same thing up over and over and never in a kind way. If you don't care, then leave it alone! Then we would find it easier to believe you mean that you don't care. Actually it is no one elses business anyway. Just a thought.

We don't go to D and P and pick fights -- the same can't be said for 2 or 3 of those from D and P who come over here and ridicule, attack, insult and generally act like they are superior and arrogant. We don't always accept that without answering back. If they don't come here to pick a fight, there wouldn't be a fight. That is a fact. I wonder why you feel it necessary to come here and pretend kindness when we know you well and we know you are here to stir. Just a thought - why do you bother? Just to have fun???


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Half inched???????


Half inched = pinched, me old China. Cockney rhyming slang, so popular in Oz.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Half inched = pinched, me old China. Cockney rhyming slang, so popular in Oz.


Now that was clear as mud. Speak English Cooke.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> grin -- actually it is a very good game and takes a lot of talent to make the rock curl to where you want it. Scots, and Canadian, and more and more other countries. Good game!!


I'm sure it is, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Now that was clear as mud. Speak English Cooke.


Sorry, but I speak Strine. In school I attended the LOTE and ESL classes.

LOTE languages other than English
ESL English as a second language

No I am not a new Australian, just a joke. But we did have LOTE and ESL classes in school, probably still have them in some schools. Do you have them in your neck of the woods?

My ex had one particularly snotty nosed pommy shelia as a friend and she always looked down her nose at Aussies. When she was around my other friend and I would go out of our way to be Okker. It drove her nuts. We nick-named her 'Frigid Brigid' shortened to Brigid and she never cottoned on. She would just give us a withering look, roll her eyes and ask "Why are you so stupid? Why can't you remember my name?"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We don't tell tales about each other. Perhaps MIB will respond to you. I'm sure that we could all discuss interesting topics if we set some rules first.

Hope you are feeling well. I understand you'll be flying South soon for sun and warm weather. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.



Janeway said:


> Well, I know I forget somethings, but I don't remember you "reaching" out to me to become friends--refresh my memory please!
> 
> MIB told her life then changed it so what is the truth?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I like the sound of being Okker. And I have a friend named Sheila. But I am not sure if she is pommy. I would cotton on but I hear that wool is better for most things. I will wait for Wombat to translate for me. 

Yes we have ESL classes in the states but it has been renamed ELL = English Language Learners. It looks like I need to sign you up. Where is your New Yorkese?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> _We are best of friends on this thread --It is a matter of trust too, isn't it ladies?_
> 
> Just a thought. Jane and I have had our moments. She has told me over l00 times at least, (just about every time she posted to me) that she had reported me over the past couple of years or so. I didn't count but I never did receive any word about it if she did.
> 
> ...


Isn't it a treat not to have an appointment? It seems to take the whole day. It's such a pleasure to have a whole day free and take time to explore the area. I'd love to find a good farmer's market.

We're closer to South Mountain than Mesa. I'm happy your friend enjoys visiting.

I hope to join stash-buster workshop next year. Lace would also be lovely. I managed an Old Shale, Feather & Fan shawl, but there's so much to learn....always.

Thinking of you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There are commercial rinks nearby. All I remember about ice skating is being dragged across the ice.



DGreen said:


> Curling looks fascinating. We haven't the ice for it here in Arizona - at least not that I know of (indoor, commercial ice would be necessary.) Not on TV except for the Olympics that I know of, either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Curling is fascinating?????? Dusting the ice to move a ball of some type????? Makes baseball look like an extreme sport.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> They are selling through stores, on-line and everywhere and just started. Very Young Women who want some special guidance. They will be doing very well.
> I hate to see any store go under but it is amazing how many people THINK that they can run a business. Just met someone who is working VERY hard and sells very well but has no clue what it costs them to produce their items, are totally disorganized in everything they do and do not listen to anyone trying to help them make things easier and most of all cost-effective. Ruin is in their cards if they do not make changes and quick.
> Most business failures have nothing to do with the economy but all with inexperience and poor attitude. Many people think that being a boss is easier than being an employee. Not so by a long shot.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some call it paying it forward....passing on good fortune. In this case, it's not luck at all, but a result of hard work and experience. A good role model is a thing of beauty. IMHO



Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> I have no business any longer, I just get called on now and then to assist others. I much enjoy giving guidance to those who start out. I am returning the help I got when I started.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad you are back to Grace -your true alter ego. gorgeous!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Grace feels natural. I also think it's more difficult for some people to be nasty to Grace. I can use any help I can find.



SQM said:


> Glad you are back to Grace -your true alter ego. gorgeous!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Now that was clear as mud. Speak English Cooke.


Pinched = stole


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Pinched = stole


Thanks for the further clarification. It is amusing that words have different meanings in different countries. I did not for a minute think that 'pinched' would be interpreted as anything else but 'stolen', but now in retrospect I can also see that it may mean to 'pinch' something could also mean

grip (something, typically someone's flesh) tightly and sharply between finger and thumb.
(of a shoe) hurt (a foot) by being too tight.
hurt pain squeeze crush cramp be uncomfortable
compress (the lips), especially with worry or tension.
tweak nip squeeze grasp
remove (a bud, leaves, etc.) to encourage bushy growth.

Pinch has always meant to nick or steal something. I could have said "I was a bit of a tea leaf and half inched it", that would have had a lot really scratching their heads.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =======
> Jane -- doesn't that also represent those on D and P. you all think you are right- and nothing we can say can convince you? Why is it so wrong for us to feel we are right and don't want to be called fools and evil because we don't agree with all of you? We look at life differently on each side. We have the right to do that .We have basic differences in our beliefs, we have the right to believe what we believe. Our group doesn't always all agree about everything but we respect and like each other. We don't attack each other. We don't agree about many basic things with the way Concervatives act and some of their beliefs-- we never will. That is the way it is.
> 
> You say you don't care about MIB - if that is the case why do you bring the same thing up over and over and never in a kind way. If you don't care, then leave it alone! Then we would find it easier to believe you mean that you don't care. Actually it is no one elses business anyway. Just a thought.
> ...


Since when is this thread yours? Do you believe that world topics belong to AOLW only? So if someone disagrees with 'the lib group' it is only to irritate and upset you? In my opinion that is arrogant. Comments like that prove why some believe that World Order is so dangerous. Voltaire: "To find out who (wants to) rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize."


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Thanks for the further clarification. It is amusing that words have different meanings in different countries. I did not for a minute think that 'pinched' would be interpreted as anything else but 'stolen', but now in retrospect I can also see that it may mean to 'pinch' something could also mean
> 
> grip (something, typically someone's flesh) tightly and sharply between finger and thumb.
> (of a shoe) hurt (a foot) by being too tight.
> ...


I'm scratching mine now.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I like the sound of being Okker. And I have a friend named Sheila. But I am not sure if she is pommy. I would cotton on but I hear that wool is better for most things. I will wait for Wombat to translate for me.
> 
> Yes we have ESL classes in the states but it has been renamed ELL = English Language Learners. It looks like I need to sign you up. Where is your New Yorkese?


Cotton on = become aware, understand, get the jist or essence of something.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =======
> Jane -- doesn't that also represent those on D and P. you all think you are right- and nothing we can say can convince you? Why is it so wrong for us to feel we are right and don't want to be called fools and evil because we don't agree with all of you? We look at life differently on each side. We have the right to do that .We have basic differences in our beliefs, we have the right to believe what we believe. Our group doesn't always all agree about everything but we respect and like each other. We don't attack each other. We don't agree about many basic things with the way Concervatives act and some of their beliefs-- we never will. That is the way it is.
> 
> You say you don't care about MIB - if that is the case why do you bring the same thing up over and over and never in a kind way. If you don't care, then leave it alone! Then we would find it easier to believe you mean that you don't care. Actually it is no one elses business anyway. Just a thought.
> ...


Well, well, so much for you wanting to be friends & bury the hatchet! Why do you think you are allowed to say things to me without getting a reply from me?

Why do you come around these people anyway just to spew your judgmental words when "none" of this concerned you!

You PM'd me wanting to become friends & I said there wasn't any reason why we couldn't leave out the nasty remarks, but here we go again!

This "Green" person appears to be the dumbest person on KP as she doesn't know anything but thinks she is soooooo smart.

FYI: Green, KP doesn't want anyon to use caps so they want you to use quotation marks around words to "Make" them stand out!

I'll post when & where I want as the rest of you people do as what happened to the War against Women all of you were posting on as I had not read nor posted on that thread for some time!

My posts were not hateful until this terrible "Green" person decided to chew then of course I replied in kind. At least I feel you & others are intelligent enough to "spar" but "Green" fits this dumb person!

If you don't want to read my post then return to your crafts. I knew you were posting, but did not respond so why did you respond to me?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I'm scratching mine now.


Tea leaf = thief. This term originated in England. Then, of course, convicts were shipped out to Australia and so it goes.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, well, so much for you wanting to be friends & bury the hatchet! Why do you think you are allowed to say things to me without getting a reply from me?
> 
> Why do you come around these people anyway just to spew your judgmental words when "none" of this concerned you!
> 
> ...


Designer1234:

I thought your comments were quite conciliatory and moderate and I couldn't find anything hateful in them at all.

I think most of us would agree that Janie has a mental problem and is demonstrating her goal in coming here - to act out her animosity. She said so plainly from the get-go.

Too bad she's outgunned in so many ways. In terms of intellect, to be sure. In terms of honesty, without a doubt. She definitely can't play well with others. Falls back on calling others "dumb" because of her limited vocabulary. Descends into incoherent rants at the drop of a hat. Has an affinity for "reporting" others like a childish tattletale.

Of course we don't visit D&P - it's populated with a bevy of people like her. Ewww.

from that terrible, ignorant, mean, dumb Green person


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Cotton on = become aware, understand, get the jist or essence of something.


I love the term "Sheila" 
My friend referred to cats as "moggies." Is that common?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janeway said:


> .
> 
> FYI: Green, KP doesn't want anyon to use caps so they want you to use quotation marks around words to "Make" them stand out!


I see. Posted clearly in the rules.

This refers to an entire post in caps, which is equated with shouting.

Get a clue.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Since when is this thread yours? Do you believe that world topics belong to AOLW only? So if someone disagrees with 'the lib group' it is only to irritate and upset you? In my opinion that is arrogant. Comments like that prove why some believe that World Order is so dangerous. Voltaire: "To find out who (wants to) rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize."


oh zip it!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I love the term "Sheila"
> My friend referred to cats as "moggies." Is that common?


It is quite common.

When my son was about 4 years old he was desperate for a pet animal so we took him to the RSPCA animal welfare centre. In the car, on the way over there, son's father asks him "do you want a dog or a moggie?" Silence ensued and then son asks "can I have a doggie?" Father and I looked at each other in disbelief. We were convinced that child was playing on words!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

DGreen said:


> By the way, you need to learn how to construct a proper sentence and work on your ridiculous punctuation.


"Rule #1 on arguing: If losing, correct their grammar."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I see. Posted clearly in the rules.
> 
> This refers to an entire post in caps, which is equated with shouting.
> 
> Get a clue.


It is also allowed to use the tags which work well.

*bold* ,underlined, _italic_ and color or a combination of all of them

_using all of them_


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> "Rule #1 on arguing: If losing, correct their grammar."


Exactly what argument was she attempting to make? That the women who frequent Heating Up are all meanies and hateful? Or libs? She's an idiot.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> It is quite common.
> 
> When my son was about 4 years old he was desperate for a pet animal so we took him to the RSPCA animal welfare centre. In the car, on the way over there, son's father asks him "do you want a dog or a moggie?" Silence ensued and the son asks "can I have a doggie?" Father and I looked at each other in disbelief. We were convinced that child was playing on words!


Kids - a constant source of fun and amazement.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I love the term "Sheila"
> My friend referred to cats as "moggies." Is that common?


The reference to a man is 'bloke.' I love the British term 'geezer.' :XD:

China plate = mate. Another Oz term.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The reference to a man is 'bloke.' I love the British term 'geezer.' :XD:
> 
> China plate = mate. Another Oz term.


When we lived in NewZealand - we had a ball checking out different words for different things. For the first month no one understood us half the time and we didn't understand the Kiwis at all most of the time. Then we got to know each of them (He was a volunteer firefighter) and we all kidded each other about our 'accent'. It is interesting my son who was ten when we were there for the 2 - 3 years, still says the odd word in New Zealandese (as we called it then). They used to ask me to Pronounce Pukekkoioi (not sure of spelling), and Whangaparaoa and other Maori terms. I never got it right.My mouth could not master the way they spoke. Softly and beautifully. It was one of the best adventures of our lives and was wonderful for my boys.

The Aussie words are much the same although I don't remember the words for girls as Sheila - there is quite a difference but to North American ears their speech is much the same. We were able to tell the difference once we were in Aussie for a few days. Interesting.

We used to tell them they were 'downunders' and they would call us upovers. We found the Maori words for different things very difficult to pronounce.

We lived on the Whangaparaoa Pennisula 
it Sounded like fongaparoa.

There is a British and Maori slant to their words but they have evolved into a wonderful speech of their own. Aussies the same - we felt very comfortable in Australia as the language is somewhat the same but still individual. I love both places.

We still have friends and keep in touch and that was in the 60's. Life long friends. Son went back a few years ago and he was treated royally.
The whole Volunteer Fire Brigade came to the air port to see us off. We nearly didn't get on the plane!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Exactly what argument was she attempting to make? That the women who frequent Heating Up are all meanies and hateful? Or libs? She's an idiot.


She's an idiot? I notice you can't stop insulting her and correcting her.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> She's an idiot? I notice you can't stop insulting her and correcting her.


Since you're so protective of her, why don't you just take her by the hand and gently lead her back to D&P? She'll be so much happier there, enjoying all those prayers and good wishes instead of criticism.

It really would be a kindness.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Since you're so protective of her, why don't you just take her by the hand and gently lead her back to D&P? She'll be so much happier there, enjoying all those prayers and good wishes instead of criticism.
> 
> It really would be a kindness.


I'm not protective of her, she's a big girl and can take care of herself.

The subject was you; interesting how you deflected it though.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey ladies, I hope you all have an interesting Monday. I'm headed out for the day.

Working Democratic Headquarters tomorrow, then busy the next day with meetings. 

I'll catch up when I get back. See you!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> When we lived in NewZealand - we had a ball checking out different words for different things. For the first month no one understood us half the time and we didn't understand the Kiwis at all most of the time. Then we got to know each of them (He was a volunteer firefighter) and we all kidded each other about our 'accent'. It is interesting my son who was ten when we were there for the 2and half - 3 years, still says the odd word in New Zealandese (as we called it then). They used to ask me to Pronounce Pukekkoioi (not sure of spelling), and Whangaparaoa and other Maori terms. I never got it right.My mouth could not master the way they spoke. Softly and beautifully.
> 
> The Aussie words are much the same although I don't remember the words for girls as Sheila.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful experience!

I've travelled extensively but I've never been to New Zealand. My sister and her hubby have been there several times and they love it. Their photographs capture the beauty of that country. It's so very beautiful.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> When we lived in NewZealand - we had a ball checking out different words for different things. For the first month no one understood us half the time and we didn't understand the Kiwis at all most of the time. Then we got to know each of them (He was a volunteer firefighter) and we all kidded each other about our 'accent'. It is interesting my son who was ten when we were there for the 2and half - 3 years, still says the odd word in New Zealandese (as we called it then). They used to ask me to Pronounce Pukekkoioi (not sure of spelling), and Whangaparaoa and other Maori terms. I never got it right.My mouth could not master the way they spoke. Softly and beautifully.
> 
> The Aussie words are much the same although I don't remember the words for girls as Sheila.
> 
> ...


I think its great when we can all get together and discuss things in a friendly way. We each throw our tuppence into the pool and exchange ideas and thoughts. We do not always agree but that is what keeps our friendships alive. On the other hand, we respect our differences and I hope we do not resort to name calling or belittling the other person because they are different. But it is OK to occasionally post a picture we have half inched from the net, it releases the pressure.

My daughter is a Mormon and she says the quickest way to freak a Yank out is to give them a musk flavoured life saver to eat. No, not a guy dressed in budgie smugglers who has showered using musk scented shower gel. A life saver is one of our lollies, the lolly with the hole in the middle, as we say. We also have a lot of lollies that are musk flavoured, musk sticks, etc. Yanks call them candies, Poms call them sweets or sweeties, But to the Yanks, musk is perfume or soap. She said the looks on their faces when they eat the musk flavoured life saver is priceless, the poor Yanks are convinced they are eating soap. Whilst they do not develop a taste for vegemite, some refer to it as 'axle grease', they do develop a fondness for milo and tim tams.

So, the best we can do is to ignore those who only post their comments to be a nuisance and attempt to rile us up. The Aussies would just say "Bugger off, you are nothing but a pain in the arse" or even "F O", or to put it more politely "Please do no go away mad, just go away and stay away if you cannot be polite".


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I think its great when we can all get together and discuss things in a friendly way. We each throw our tuppence into the pool and exchange ideas and thoughts. We do not always agree but that is what keeps our friendships alive. On the other hand, we respect our differences and I hope we do not resort to name calling or belittling the other person because they are different. But it is OK to occasionally post a picture we have half inched from the net, it releases the pressure.
> 
> My daughter is a Mormon and she says the quickest way to freak a Yank out is to give them a musk flavoured life saver to eat. No, not a guy dressed in budgie smugglers who has showered using musk scented shower gel. A life saver is one of our lollies, the lolly with the hole in the middle, as we say. We also have a lot of lollies that are musk flavoured, musk sticks, etc. Yanks call them candies, Poms call them sweets or sweeties, But to the Yanks, musk is perfume or soap. She said the looks on their faces when they eat the musk flavoured life saver is priceless, the poor Yanks are convinced they are eating soap. Whilst they do not develop a taste for vegemite, some refer to it as 'axle grease', they do develop a fondness for milo and tim tams.
> 
> So, the best we can do is to ignore those who only post their comments to be a nuisance and attempt to rile us up. The Aussies would just say "Bugger off, you are nothing but a pain in the arse" or even "F O", or to put it more politely "Please do no go away mad, just go away and stay away if you cannot be polite".


Great post. Point taken.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think its great when we can all get together and discuss things in a friendly way. We each throw our tuppence into the pool and exchange ideas and thoughts. We do not always agree but that is what keeps our friendships alive. On the other hand, we respect our differences and I hope we do not resort to name calling or belittling the other person because they are different. But it is OK to occasionally post a picture we have half inched from the net, it releases the pressure.
> 
> My daughter is a Mormon and she says the quickest way to freak a Yank out is to give them a musk flavoured life saver to eat. No, not a guy dressed in budgie smugglers who has showered using musk scented shower gel. A life saver is one of our lollies, the lolly with the hole in the middle, as we say. We also have a lot of lollies that are musk flavoured, musk sticks, etc. Yanks call them candies, Poms call them sweets or sweeties, But to the Yanks, musk is perfume or soap. She said the looks on their faces when they eat the musk flavoured life saver is priceless, the poor Yanks are convinced they are eating soap. Whilst they do not develop a taste for vegemite, some refer to it as 'axle grease', they do develop a fondness for milo and tim tams.
> 
> So, the best we can do is to ignore those who only post their comments to be a nuisance and attempt to rile us up. The Aussies would just say "Bugger off, you are nothing but a pain in the arse" or even "F O", or to put it more politely "Please do no go away mad, just go away and stay away if you cannot be polite".


---
We moved to New Zealand in the 70's and loved every moment of it. Such memories.
I remember one day I was in the local grocery store - we all were really missing the taste of Peanut butter - low and behold there was ONE jar on the shelf. as I reached for it another woman came up and told me it was hers. She was a Canadian and the shop owner order a jar of peanut butter for her every 3 weeks. We arranged that he would order two. 
I loved how great the people we met were.

I also remember, about 3 weeks after we had arrived, (we had met a NewZealand sailor (Armed forces) and as Pat had just retired from the Canadian Army we got to know them. They invited us for dinner and on the way home it was dark and suddenly there was a car coming at us in the same lane. Pat stopped and said "I must be in the wrong lane". He had been quite pleased that it was becoming more natural to drive on the other side of the road. The other car stopped and this couple got out and came to the car and said" I am so sorry, we just arrived from Canada last week and I got mixed up as to what side I should be on" We ended up becoming great friends with them and introduced them to our NZ friends.

They actually were our only Canadian friends as all the rest of them were New Zealanders - we wanted to get to know them and we did. We had a ball with them They don't celebrate boxing Day there (the day after Christmas) as we do at home. So we had been invited to lots of places for Christmas and I decided to have an 'open house' like we did every Boxing day at home. We invited all our friends and it carried on all afternoon and into the wee hours of the morning. It was a conversation subject for some time. We had another the next year and the first Christmas after we came home on Boxing day the phone rang and they were having a Boxing Day party in our honor and phoned us. This was unheard of as it was very expensive to call between the countries. We were both in tears. They called us the next year too. wonderful.

We still are in touch with the Fire Brigage Volunteers in the town we lived in on a beautiful bay called Manley in New Zealand.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> There are commercial rinks nearby. All I remember about ice skating is being dragged across the ice.


There was a skating rink where I grew up, now sadly closed, and my friends and I would go there sometimes in the summer to drink hot chocolate and feel the chill while a scorcher was going on outside. We remained members of The Fall Down A Lot Ice Club, however.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> =======
> Jane -- doesn't that also represent those on D and P. you all think you are right- and nothing we can say can convince you? Why is it so wrong for us to feel we are right and don't want to be called fools and evil because we don't agree with all of you? We look at life differently on each side. We have the right to do that .We have basic differences in our beliefs, we have the right to believe what we believe. Our group doesn't always all agree about everything but we respect and like each other. We don't attack each other. We don't agree about many basic things with the way Concervatives act and some of their beliefs-- we never will. That is the way it is.
> 
> You say you don't care about MIB - if that is the case why do you bring the same thing up over and over and never in a kind way. If you don't care, then leave it alone! Then we would find it easier to believe you mean that you don't care. Actually it is no one elses business anyway. Just a thought.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Half inched = pinched, me old China. Cockney rhyming slang, so popular in Oz.


eveMCooke
THANK YOU. I love to learn about other ways of communicating, Dialects etc.. We are quite stiff when it comes to such things and those who do not understand what others say, ridicule it. Dumb.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you all have an interesting Monday. I'm headed out for the day.
> 
> Working Democratic Headquarters tomorrow, then busy the next day with meetings.
> 
> I'll catch up when I get back. See you!


DGreen
thank you for your service.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey ladies, I just read the latest update on Brittany Maynard, the young women who had brain cancer and chose to end her life on Sunday. A few comments focused on how sad that she took her own life - that she didn't wait for a miracle. In the meantime, she was having seizures, strokes and slipping away. I think she was a brave woman.

I watched my SIL slowly wither away in 6 months after being diagnosed with brain cancer. She so wanted to end her life but lived in Alabama where she did not have the option.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jane, since you have missed months of comments, I'll fill you in a bit, if you wish.

First of all DGreen is quite patient and intelligent, I find her comments thoughtful. Perhaps she read some old comments of yours posted when you weren't feeling like yourself. You might try a start over. Just my opinion.



Janeway said:


> Well, well, so much for you wanting to be friends & bury the hatchet! Why do you think you are allowed to say things to me without getting a reply from me?
> 
> Why do you come around these people anyway just to spew your judgmental words when "none" of this concerned you!
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You mean the intelligent, patient, knowledgeable,...DGreen we've come to appreciate.



DGreen said:


> Designer1234:
> 
> I thought your comments were quite conciliatory and moderate and I couldn't find anything hateful in them at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A reputation, once lost, is next to impossible to rebuild. Good day.



Janeway said:


> Well, well, so much for you wanting to be friends & bury the hatchet! Why do you think you are allowed to say things to me without getting a reply from me?
> 
> Why do you come around these people anyway just to spew your judgmental words when "none" of this concerned you!
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Moggies sounds like humans in Harry Potter, muggles. I have enough trouble with English.



DGreen said:


> I love the term "Sheila"
> My friend referred to cats as "moggies." Is that common?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> oh zip it!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rule #1. Take it as long as you can, then correct.



Gerslay said:


> "Rule #1 on arguing: If losing, correct their grammar."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Exactly what argument was she attempting to make? That the women who frequent Heating Up are all meanies and hateful? Or libs? She's an idiot.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fabulous story. Thanks for sharing.



Designer1234 said:


> When we lived in NewZealand - we had a ball checking out different words for different things. For the first month no one understood us half the time and we didn't understand the Kiwis at all most of the time. Then we got to know each of them (He was a volunteer firefighter) and we all kidded each other about our 'accent'. It is interesting my son who was ten when we were there for the 2 - 3 years, still says the odd word in New Zealandese (as we called it then). They used to ask me to Pronounce Pukekkoioi (not sure of spelling), and Whangaparaoa and other Maori terms. I never got it right.My mouth could not master the way they spoke. Softly and beautifully. It was one of the best adventures of our lives and was wonderful for my boys.
> 
> The Aussie words are much the same although I don't remember the words for girls as Sheila - there is quite a difference but to North American ears their speech is much the same. We were able to tell the difference once we were in Aussie for a few days. Interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, but I speak Strine. In school I attended the LOTE and ESL classes.
> 
> LOTE languages other than English
> ESL English as a second language
> ...


Believe it or not, I understood everything but Okker. What does that mean?

Or maybe you meant Emily Ocker, friend of Zimmerman and creator of some kind of cast-on. No, probably not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find it a wonder that righties don't find it tedious when we're just being nice to each other and go away to fight another day. Too much to ask?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You fight the good fight.



DGreen said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you all have an interesting Monday. I'm headed out for the day.
> 
> Working Democratic Headquarters tomorrow, then busy the next day with meetings.
> 
> I'll catch up when I get back. See you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I think its great when we can all get together and discuss things in a friendly way. We each throw our tuppence into the pool and exchange ideas and thoughts. We do not always agree but that is what keeps our friendships alive. On the other hand, we respect our differences and I hope we do not resort to name calling or belittling the other person because they are different. But it is OK to occasionally post a picture we have half inched from the net, it releases the pressure.
> 
> My daughter is a Mormon and she says the quickest way to freak a Yank out is to give them a musk flavoured life saver to eat. No, not a guy dressed in budgie smugglers who has showered using musk scented shower gel. A life saver is one of our lollies, the lolly with the hole in the middle, as we say. We also have a lot of lollies that are musk flavoured, musk sticks, etc. Yanks call them candies, Poms call them sweets or sweeties, But to the Yanks, musk is perfume or soap. She said the looks on their faces when they eat the musk flavoured life saver is priceless, the poor Yanks are convinced they are eating soap. Whilst they do not develop a taste for vegemite, some refer to it as 'axle grease', they do develop a fondness for milo and tim tams.
> 
> So, the best we can do is to ignore those who only post their comments to be a nuisance and attempt to rile us up. The Aussies would just say "Bugger off, you are nothing but a pain in the arse" or even "F O", or to put it more politely "Please do no go away mad, just go away and stay away if you cannot be polite".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the excellent advice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Since when is this thread yours? Do you believe that world topics belong to AOLW only? So if someone disagrees with 'the lib group' it is only to irritate and upset you? In my opinion that is arrogant. Comments like that prove why some believe that World Order is so dangerous. Voltaire: "To find out who (wants to) rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize."


Okay, now you're being silly. Nobody said you COWs weren't allowed to come here. And nobody here (I think I can speak for all of us) wants "World Order." That's something the cons made up to scare people.

Lewis Carroll: "Off with their heads."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Hey ladies, I just read the latest update on Brittany Maynard, the young women who had brain cancer and chose to end her life on Sunday. A few comments focused on how sad that she took her own life - that she didn't wait for a miracle. In the meantime, she was having seizures, strokes and slipping away. I think we was a brave woman.
> 
> I watched my SIL slowly wither away in 6 months after being diagnosed with brain cancer. She so wanted to end her life but lived in Alabama where she did not have the option.


My SIL, too. Stroked to almost nothing and she had to die by her own means in hospice. I admire that young woman. It was hopeless from the diagnosis and the quality of life given by treatment is horrible. She and her family did the right thing. Glioblastomas are misery.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

People are known by the quality of their friendships. You are top rank.



Designer1234 said:


> ---
> We moved to New Zealand in the 70's and loved every moment of it. Such memories.
> I remember one day I was in the local grocery store - we all were really missing the taste of Peanut butter - low and behold there was ONE jar on the shelf. as I reached for it another woman came up and told me it was hers. She was a Canadian and the shop owner order a jar of peanut butter for her every 3 weeks. We arranged that he would order two.
> I loved how great the people we met were.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Cotton on = become aware, understand, get the jist or essence of something.


That's what it means here, but used mainly in western movies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My posts were not hateful until this terrible "Green" person decided to chew then of course I replied in kind.


You know that's not true. I showed you in red what you wrote before Green even knew of your existence.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish it were an option for everyone to die in dignity on their own terms.



GWPlver said:


> Hey ladies, I just read the latest update on Brittany Maynard, the young women who had brain cancer and chose to end her life on Sunday. A few comments focused on how sad that she took her own life - that she didn't wait for a miracle. In the meantime, she was having seizures, strokes and slipping away. I think she was a brave woman.
> 
> I watched my SIL slowly wither away in 6 months after being diagnosed with brain cancer. She so wanted to end her life but lived in Alabama where she did not have the option.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I love the term "Sheila"
> My friend referred to cats as "moggies." Is that common?


Peter Sellers, playing a lawyer with hundreds of cats in his office, uses that word to refer to them. (The Wrong Box, I think.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> It is quite common.
> 
> When my son was about 4 years old he was desperate for a pet animal so we took him to the RSPCA animal welfare centre. In the car, on the way over there, son's father asks him "do you want a dog or a moggie?" Silence ensued and then son asks "can I have a doggie?" Father and I looked at each other in disbelief. We were convinced that child was playing on words!


He probably was. Toddlers are very creative with language. If you can't choose between a dog and a moggie, get a doggie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The reference to a man is 'bloke.' I love the British term 'geezer.' :XD:
> 
> China plate = mate. Another Oz term.


Isn't "geezer" reserved for old ones. It is here. The day I turned 50, my son started calling me a geezer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is where I started doing my art work of different kinds. I copper tooled maori faces and other things and Pat and I sold them out of our home. Lots of stores in Auckland bought them and all of my friends bought one too. We were really honored. I found out then that doing art as a job was not for me. I like being able to do my own thing without having to worry about making money at it. We supported our selves there on these pictures though so it was time well spent. Sorry for posting them with the last page first. so look at them from the bottom.

here is the article in the New Zealand women's weekly on 
April 23, 1973. All our New Zealand friends bought a picture and I found out later that they folded the article and put it at the back of the picture. Tourist bought them and I sometimes wonder if one is sitting on a wall in England, or Christchurch, or Sidney, or Perth. interesting to think about.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is where I started doing my art work of different kinds. I copper tooled maori faces and other things and Pat and I sold them out of our home. Lots of stores in Auckland bought them and all of my friends bought one too. We were really honored. I found out then that doing art as a job was not for me. I like being able to do my own thing without having to worry about making money at it. We supported our selves there on these pictures though so it was time well spent.
> 
> here is the article in the New Zealand women's weekly on
> April 23, 1973. All our New Zealand friends bought a picture and I found out later that they folded the article and put it at the back of the picture. Tourist bought them and I sometimes wonder if one is sitting on a wall in England, or Christchurch, or Sidney, or Perth. interesting to think about.


Amazing work. The lions are so detailed and substantial.

And how pretty you were then - I can say that because now I'd call you beautiful. But aren't you afraid that since you've put your name out there for everyone to see, the righties are going to take screen shots and keep dossiers on you? Wow, scary.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> I wish it were an option for everyone to die in dignity on their own terms.


Me too. So far, 5 states allow it - I hope more follow suit.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Hey ladies, I just read the latest update on Brittany Maynard, the young women who had brain cancer and chose to end her life on Sunday. A few comments focused on how sad that she took her own life - that she didn't wait for a miracle. In the meantime, she was having seizures, strokes and slipping away. I think she was a brave woman.
> 
> I watched my SIL slowly wither away in 6 months after being diagnosed with brain cancer. She so wanted to end her life but lived in Alabama where she did not have the option.


GWPlver
This brave young woman gave a lengthy interview which I saw. The only fear she had was that she would be in a state that she could no longer make the decision to end her Life. I am glad she was able to decide her end. We all should have that option. It is my Life and should be my decision to live or end it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is where I started doing my art work of different kinds. I copper tooled maori faces and other things and Pat and I sold them out of our home. Lots of stores in Auckland bought them and all of my friends bought one too. We were really honored. I found out then that doing art as a job was not for me. I like being able to do my own thing without having to worry about making money at it. We supported our selves there on these pictures though so it was time well spent. Sorry for posting them with the last page first. so look at them from the bottom.
> 
> here is the article in the New Zealand women's weekly on
> April 23, 1973. All our New Zealand friends bought a picture and I found out later that they folded the article and put it at the back of the picture. Tourist bought them and I sometimes wonder if one is sitting on a wall in England, or Christchurch, or Sidney, or Perth. interesting to think about.


What can't you do, asks the Sloth to the Amazing Designer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Amazing work. The lions are so detailed and substantial.
> But aren't you afraid that since you've put your name out there for everyone to see, the righties are going to take screen shots and keep dossiers on you? Wow, scary.


I have never hidden who I am on these threads. I doubt that they would take the trouble, but if they do - so be it. Many people on this forum know me and I just am not interested in hiding who I am. We were talking about other countries and I had lived there.

I am happily married, have had 4 children, and 3 miscarriages, two of my children whom I lost - one as a crib death (girl) one at age 50 of esophagael cancer(son). I have been married 59 years to the same person, who I love. I have been doing crafts my whole life. I worked off and on between raising my children. I am a proud Canadian - nothing in my life I would change, except possibly coming on these threads and being drawn in. So, they are welcome to check me out. I am a Liberal, and have been since I was in my early 20's. I don't see why I should be ashamed of who I am and feel I have to hide it.

So if they want to make a dossier, so be it. I know there are people who dislike me - that is their right - if they hope to hurt me by knowing my name - and my history, then go ahead. I have already been hurt by some of them and likely will be again. I honestly don't think they will be that interested as I am not in any way a threat to anyone. If they do, then so be it.

I have been wrong before but they sure would be wasting their time. I don't have much in my life except happiness, grief, my children -the best husband in the world and creating different artistic things. I am not even that Political. I also go to Church.

I think it is sad that things have happened to make people fearful of saying who they are. I don't blame them at all but I decided when I first came on these threads not to do that.

Anyway,thanks for the kind words, It was a happy time for us. And one of our favorite places in the world and I could happily feel at home in both Australia and especially New Zealand. I also have many many friends in the US from our years in Arizona. I don't remember ever having an enemy and I hope even though I have people who dislike me on these threads that they don't consider me an enemy. Not sure about that though in a couple of cases. Oh well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is where I started doing my art work of different kinds. I copper tooled maori faces and other things and Pat and I sold them out of our home. Lots of stores in Auckland bought them and all of my friends bought one too. We were really honored. I found out then that doing art as a job was not for me. I like being able to do my own thing without having to worry about making money at it. We supported our selves there on these pictures though so it was time well spent. Sorry for posting them with the last page first. so look at them from the bottom.
> 
> here is the article in the New Zealand women's weekly on
> April 23, 1973. All our New Zealand friends bought a picture and I found out later that they folded the article and put it at the back of the picture. Tourist bought them and I sometimes wonder if one is sitting on a wall in England, or Christchurch, or Sidney, or Perth. interesting to think about.


Dasigner1234 
What an Artist you are. Thank you Shirley for sharing this. Now I know what to do with some copper sheeting I have. Wish me luck. Hope you have taught others how to do this. 
I recently showed some of your Needle painting to a young woman and she was so impressed that she is now trying to 
do some herself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have never hidden who I am on these threads. I doubt that they would take the trouble, but if they do - so be it. Many people on this forum know me and I just am not interested in hiding who I am. We were talking about other countries and I had lived there.
> 
> I am happily married, have had 4 children, and 3 miscarriages, two of my children whom I lost - one as a crib death (girl) one at age 50 of esophagael cancer(son). I have been married 59 years to the same person, who I love. I have been doing crafts my whole life. I worked off and on between raising my children. I am a proud Canadian - nothing in my life I would change, except possibly coming on these threads and being drawn in. So, they are welcome to check me out. I am a Liberal, and have been since I was in my early 20's. I don't see why I should be ashamed of who I am and feel I have to hide it. So if they want to make a dossier, so be it. I know there are people who strongly dislike me - that is their right - if they hope to hurt me by knowing my name - and my history, then go ahead. I honestly don't think they will. If they do, then so be it. I have been wrong before but they sure would be wasting their time. I don't have much in my life except happiness, grief, my children and creating -
> 
> Anyway,thanks for the kind words, It was a happy time for us. And one of our favorite places in the world and I could happily feel at home in both Australia and especially New Zealand. I will never be anything but a proud Canadian.


To have had nothing but happiness, grief, your children, and creating adds up to a very full life.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Dasigner1234
> What an Artist you are. Thank you Shirley for sharing this. Now I know what to do with some copper sheeting I have. Wish me luck.


Good luck, Huck. And don't forget to share.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Get peace when she deserves it?



SQM said:


> What can't you do, asks the Sloth to the Amazing Designer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Dasigner1234
> What an Artist you are. Thank you Shirley for sharing this. Now I know what to do with some copper sheeting I have. Wish me luck.


you work it from the back with a dentist tool that is shaped like a tiny spoon (about 1/4" wide and l/2 inch long} you can use a knitting needle to trace your picture, I always drew the picture and then traced it on the front (pushing the copper which is quite soft) into the back ground The copper is placed on a pad - or 4 thicknesses of toweling. then you slowly press on the Back to different thicknesses. It is lots of fun to do. I enjoyed doing them a lot . especially when I got orders for something different. Some quite unusual. I could write a book about some of the different requests I got. That is where I found out I liked doing one of a kind things..


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> you work it from the back with a dentist tool that is shaped like a tiny spoon (about 1/4" wide and l/2 inch long} you can use a knitting needle to trace your picture, I always drew the picture and then traced it on the front (pushing the copper which is quite soft) into the back ground The copper is placed on a pad - or 4 thicknesses of toweling. then you slowly press on the Back to different thicknesses. It is lots of fun to do. I enjoyed doing them a lot . especially when I got orders for something different. Some quite unusual. I could write a book about some of the different requests I got. That is where I found out I liked doing one of a kind things..


Designer1234
Thank you again Shirley. I took notes. Huck


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Get peace when she deserves it?


Thanks for the thought Dame. 
You are such a good friend Dame. It is worth the hassle to have met the people on this thread and to be honest, one or two who are at the other end of the spectrum politically.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> To have had nothing but happiness, grief, your children, and creating adds up to a very full life.


Yes it does -- that is life, for all of us. Actually, I am so blessed with my Partner in life that we were able to survive the grief, and come out better for it. Life is an adventure with him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Good luck, Huck. And don't forget to share.


Poor Purl
I shall share failures as well. Those I always learn the most from. I am attaching the picture of what was supposed to be a Boot Topper but I messed up (did not write down what I did) and instead of unraveling it, turned it into a Bottle Jacket/Coat.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I shall share failures as well. Those I always learn the most from. I am attaching the picture of what was supposed to be a Boot Topper but I messed up (did not write down what I did) and instead of unraveling it, turned it into a Bottle Jacket/Coat.


you can call it a 'Design Element' I have hundreds of those - usually could figure out something. You and I are on the same page - isn't it great?? You get the same joy I do when you try something new or even something old but put your own stamp on it. Good for you. I hope you made others for friends. S/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes it does -- that is life, for all of us. Actually, I am so blessed with my Partner in life that we were able to survive the grief, and come out better for it. Life is an adventure with him.


What a lovely thing to say. You were lucky, and Pat was smart, and both of you benefited.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> you can call it a 'Design Element' I have hundreds of those - usually could figure out something. You and I are on the same page - isn't it great?? You get the same joy I do when you try something new or even something old but put your own stamp on it. Good for you. I hope you made others for friends. S/


Designer1234
I have made many and everything I do create goes to someone deserving. Made many scarves for the Halloween
visitors but only 4 came this year. That's o.k. I always find Takers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I shall share failures as well. Those I always learn the most from. I am attaching the picture of what was supposed to be a Boot Topper but I messed up (did not write down what I did) and instead of unraveling it, turned it into a Bottle Jacket/Coat.


What a pretty bottle coat. That's not a failure; it was unconscious improvisation.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, well, so much for you wanting to be friends & bury the hatchet! Why do you think you are allowed to say things to me without getting a reply from me?
> 
> Why do you come around these people anyway just to spew your judgmental words when "none" of this concerned you!
> 
> ...


Mainly because I was trying to reason with you. Should have known better. You are back in full swing . There are 2 or 3 who come on here and treat us like dirt. We don't particularly like the idea of you returning and starting the nastiness again. I hoped you might listen - I have never attacked you until today if trying to reason with you is an attack. I just was trying reason. We don't care for your nastiness Jane. Come here in friendship and mean it and you will have no problem. It is the same old thing - once people have dealt with the nasty people they find it hard to believe kindness and we were right. You started out sweet as pie and then attacked.

Green is a very fine person, smart as a whip, strong in her beliefs. Calling her some of the words you did, gets all our backs up. So we reply - you come here and defend those who are undefendable(?) - If they want us to stop talking about them or answering their insults,all they have to do is stay away. We don't invade your posts and I have seen quite a few friendly posts from our side there. We don't go there and tear you all apart. Or try to start a fight there by insulting any of you. Try it and ask your friends to try it . They will not be bothered by any of us.

I know you will pick up one or two words or one sentence and ignore the rest. You all do that. Ignore anythng nice or reasonable and pick up a word or sentence that can be attacked. We will never agree with some of the things you believe - you will never believe what we feel about things, so just stay away and there will be no problem. Your friends follow us just about everywhere.

Come on, Janeway, give it a rest. You are not well, and I don't think you need the stress of coming here. Take care of yourself and your health, enjoy the south when you go there . Personally I hope you feel better there, but don't come on here and pick a fight. That is how easy it is to avoid bad feelings. It worked for you while you stayed away. I even thought you had mellowed. I am sorry you have had health problems -- I know what that can do and how stressful it is. Just relax and enjoy your life.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, well, so much for you wanting to be friends & bury the hatchet! Why do you think you are allowed to say things to me without getting a reply from me?
> 
> Why do you come around these people anyway just to spew your judgmental words when "none" of this concerned you!
> 
> ...


=======
Mainly because I was trying to reason with you. Should have known better. You are back in full swing . There are 2 or 3 who come on here and treat us like dirt. We don't particularly like the idea of you returning and starting the nastiness again. I hoped you might listen - I have never attacked you until today if trying to reason with you is an attack. I just was trying reason. We don't care for your nastiness Jane. Come here in friendship and mean it and you will have no problem. It is the same old thing - once people have dealt with the nasty people they find it hard to believe kindness and we were right. You started out sweet as pie and then attacked.

Green is a very fine person, smart as a whip, strong in her beliefs. Calling her some of the words you did, gets all our backs up. So we reply - you come here and defend those who are undefendable(?) - If they want us to stop talking about them or answering their insults,all they have to do is stay away. We don't invade your posts and I have seen quite a few friendly posts from our side there. We don't go there and tear you all apart. Or try to start a fight there by insulting any of you. Try it and ask your friends to try it . They will not be bothered by any of us.

I know you will pick up one or two words or one sentence and ignore the rest. You all do that. Ignore anythng nice or reasonable and pick up a word or sentence that can be attacked. We will never agree with some of the things you believe - you will never believe what we feel about things, so just stay away and there will be no problem.

Come on, Janeway, give it a rest. You are not well, and I don't think you need the stress of coming here. Take care of yourself and your health, enjoy the south when you go there . Personally I hope you feel better there, but don't come on here and pick a fight. That is how easy it is to avoid bad feelings. It worked for you while you stayed away. I even thought you had mellowed. I am sorry you have had health problems -- I know what that can do and how stressful it is. Just relax and enjoy your life. By the way, maybe you should return to your beautiful crochet and maybe I will 'return' to my crafts. Actually, I am re opening the workshops so I haven't left them.

I am not going to say any thing more to you. Just think about my suggestion -

*Oops, I was editing and ended up with two nearly the same posts, sorry*


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the thought Dame.
> You are such a good friend Dame. It is worth the hassle to have met the people on this thread and to be honest, one or two who are at the other end of the spectrum politically.


Your talent knows no bounds. This is just astounding.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a pretty bottle coat. That's not a failure; it was unconscious improvisation.


I like that one too, I might keep it to use in the workshops.

'Unconscious improvisation" well said!! You speak so well. I used to know my grammar and speech well, but too many years on the computer has caused me to lose some of my skills. (Maybe my age has something to do with it too, but I don't admit it ) ;-) ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Your talent knows no bounds. This is just astounding.


Thank you. It was a happy time and tne first time I ever really took something I did seriously. It was a real honor and I was thankful it was so well received.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Taking time off from your stalking, solo? What you are doing right now is no different than what Huck posts.


Perhaps. What sets us apart is that I admit it and she ignores it. Ignoring is a form of denial.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Just about to see Nick Wallender walk the tight rope in Chicago.


They were talking about his "walk" this morning on our local news. His mother made his shoes for him because he was doing the "walk" blindfolded and she knew that he needed to feel the wire. It's scary enough to do the walk but to be blindfolded with out a harness or net is unbelievable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What a pretty bottle coat. That's not a failure; it was unconscious improvisation.


Poor Purl
what an elegant way to depict a mishap. Thank you.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They were talking about his "walk" this morning on our local news. His mother made his shoes for him because he was doing the "walk" blindfolded and she knew that he needed to feel the wire. It's scary enough to do the walk but to be blindfolded with out a harness or net is unbelievable.


And crazy!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Of course we don't visit D&P - it's populated with a bevy of people like her. Ewww.


FYI, a number of your friends do post on D&P, including Designer herself. A few others although not posting are reading the thread.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Perhaps. What sets us apart is that I admit it and she ignores it. Ignoring is a form of denial.


You are admitting that you are a stalker? It's about time!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> FYI, a number of your friends do post on D&P, including Designer herself. A few others although not posting are reading the thread.


SO????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> FYI, a number of your friends do post on D&P, including Designer herself. A few others although not posting are reading the thread.


How do you know, if they don't post? Do they leave footprints in the cream cheese?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't "geezer" reserved for old ones. It is here. The day I turned 50, my son started calling me a geezer.


How about "the wrinklies" for old people?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> He probably was. Toddlers are very creative with language. If you can't choose between a dog and a moggie, get a doggie.


As a three year old he asked me whether he had a lolly pipe! This came after me explaining that hard candy can get stuck in his wind pipe instead of going down his food pipe. :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

R


Designer1234 said:


> I have never hidden who I am on these threads. I doubt that they would take the trouble, but if they do - so be it. Many people on this forum know me and I just am not interested in hiding who I am. We were talking about other countries and I had lived there.
> 
> I am happily married, have had 4 children, and 3 miscarriages, two of my children whom I lost - one as a crib death (girl) one at age 50 of esophagael cancer(son). I have been married 59 years to the same person, who I love. I have been doing crafts my whole life. I worked off and on between raising my children. I am a proud Canadian - nothing in my life I would change, except possibly coming on these threads and being drawn in. So, they are welcome to check me out. I am a Liberal, and have been since I was in my early 20's. I don't see why I should be ashamed of who I am and feel I have to hide it.
> 
> ...


And from your photos, I see that you're left-handed. Lefties, unite!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't "geezer" reserved for old ones. It is here. The day I turned 50, my son started calling me a geezer.


:XD:

In Britain it's used to describe men mainly whether they're young or old. I always get a laugh out of that word.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> How do you know, if they don't post? Do they leave footprints in the cream cheese?


Yes, it is written in the cream cheese.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They were talking about his "walk" this morning on our local news. His mother made his shoes for him because he was doing the "walk" blindfolded and she knew that he needed to feel the wire. It's scary enough to do the walk but to be blindfolded with out a harness or net is unbelievable.


I was on the edge of my seat watching this guy. He's amazing. After he'd completed both 'walks' he said he had planned to take a selfie but the wind was a bit too brisk! :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> How about "the wrinklies" for old people?


Or dotages?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> When we lived in NewZealand - we had a ball checking out different words for different things. For the first month no one understood us half the time and we didn't understand the Kiwis at all most of the time. Then we got to know each of them (He was a volunteer firefighter) and we all kidded each other about our 'accent'. It is interesting my son who was ten when we were there for the 2 - 3 years, still says the odd word in New Zealandese (as we called it then). They used to ask me to Pronounce Pukekkoioi (not sure of spelling), and Whangaparaoa and other Maori terms. I never got it right.My mouth could not master the way they spoke. Softly and beautifully. It was one of the best adventures of our lives and was wonderful for my boys.
> 
> The Aussie words are much the same although I don't remember the words for girls as Sheila - there is quite a difference but to North American ears their speech is much the same. We were able to tell the difference once we were in Aussie for a few days. Interesting.
> 
> ...


Playing catch up.

Shirley, thanks for sharing stuff like this. Its so interesting to hear things like this. I love hearing from our Aussie friends as well!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is where I started doing my art work of different kinds. I copper tooled maori faces and other things and Pat and I sold them out of our home. Lots of stores in Auckland bought them and all of my friends bought one too. We were really honored. I found out then that doing art as a job was not for me. I like being able to do my own thing without having to worry about making money at it. We supported our selves there on these pictures though so it was time well spent. Sorry for posting them with the last page first. so look at them from the bottom.
> 
> here is the article in the New Zealand women's weekly on
> April 23, 1973. All our New Zealand friends bought a picture and I found out later that they folded the article and put it at the back of the picture. Tourist bought them and I sometimes wonder if one is sitting on a wall in England, or Christchurch, or Sidney, or Perth. interesting to think about.


This is so awesome!!! Is there anything you don't do? You are a woman of many talents! I love your art and I'm glad you got recognition for it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I shall share failures as well. Those I always learn the most from. I am attaching the picture of what was supposed to be a Boot Topper but I messed up (did not write down what I did) and instead of unraveling it, turned it into a Bottle Jacket/Coat.


I love your bottle jacket! Aren't you glad you goofed? It came out really cute. When I goof, I just frog it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I have made many and everything I do create goes to someone deserving. Made many scarves for the Halloween
> visitors but only 4 came this year. That's o.k. I always find Takers.


You made scarves for the trick or treaters? Wow! I'd never have time. I'm still plugging away on slippers and other stuff for Christmas. I'm trying to assure a stress free holiday by getting them done early.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> How do you know, if they don't post? Do they leave footprints in the cream cheese?


 :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> How about "the wrinklies" for old people?


I don't wanna be a wrinkly!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> As a three year old he asked me whether he had a lolly pipe! This came after me explaining that hard candy can get stuck in his wind pipe instead of going down his food pipe. :XD:


Cute!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Tomorrow is election day. I'm in such a tizzy! I've voted in every election since I was eighteen, but this time?!? I don't know if I can do it! I don't have the stomach for it! Voting for the lesser of two evils has caught up to me and I feel complicit. There are two frequently heard comments that really get to me. One is; "If you don't vote, you can't complain". The other is, " Well, you voted for him". I'm damned if I do, and damned if I don't! Help!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> FYI, a number of your friends do post on D&P, including Designer herself. A few others although not posting are reading the thread.


Solo - I posted 2 weeks ago Wednesday -I doubt I have posted since as that was enough. You know that. I was being 'well treated on D and P at the time (not). You had your say as well.

I have posted awhile ago when Yarnie's Dad was Sick and again when He passed away. I offered my Condolences. It was stated by someone that I was not to be acknowledged, prior to that. I was ignored. I also made the mistake of offering information on Calgary when KPG was coming to my home city - I was ignored.. I don't remember posting after that until a week ago last Wednesday( I have lost track of time so it might have been two weeks ago Wednesday evening) when you all had such 'nice' things to say at my expense. NOT. I posted 2 or 3 times if I remember, that evening. Then Bonnie - my friend came on and welcomed me - also WCK defended me and said I was not a troll. There were remarks made by a couple of people I have never even talked to - not nice ones. They acted as if they knew me. They don't. You had your say too and that was one that was expected. You actually didn't go overboard which was a nice surprise.

Yes, sometimes I lurk, just as do others . We don't join in usually, and I certainly am not even lurking since then, although I will if I feel I am being attacked there. Just as you and others have lurked on N B and LOLL, and discuss it there. You all have a great time insulting us there (actually not all - there are some who don't join in at all. Obviously you are all fond of each other and good friends and good for you. It would be nice if you reciprocated and left us alone but then we know that won't happen.

One of your members who I don't know actually spoke very kindly about my work and said that 'maybe I could contribute to the group I visited as I might be able to share my knowledge" as I believe she mentioned the workshops. I must pm her with a thankyou. I meant to that night but was feeling pretty raw after all your fun. I doubt she has ever posted here as she seemed very nice and not interested in being nasty. There are actually some of you who are very nice people.

You were your gracious self as usual, and made a two sided post but your meaning was clear. I am not currently lurking there. Sometimes it is better to stay away from places where you are not welcome and from people who you have no respect for even if they are the minority of the group. You should try it sometime.

=======
Well ladies, we are heading out the door. I doubt we will be back in time to post again tonight.

We just went for a drive and had a coffee at 'Tims" Tim Hortons, and drove out in the country a ways and explored, now we have to head to an appointment. Take care everyone and play nice. There is lots to see and we are exploring every nice day. We hope to head up to Nanaimo tomorrow and go to Michaels for some Christmas presents for GD. We also want to get to know the city closest to us by making trips there without having any commitments. We are enjoying it here very much. It is nice to live in a smaller community rather than a big city. Also it snowed in Calgary and we don't mind at all being out of the Alberta weather.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't wanna be a wrinkly!


Growing old is something you have to deal with -- I worried about it when I was 25 years younger. Then decided there wasn't a darned thing I could do about it and to have fun and live life if I could as long as I was able.

You fight for what you believe NEB, that is all any of us can do. You are respected here. I have felt that way at different elections. I have voted Conservative in the last 3 Provincial elections as I have felt I had no other choice. I vote for the people now , not necessarily the party. There is a local election coming up shortly here - I don't know any of the contenders so will pass for this one. It is important to vote but I finally decided that I would vote for a person I thought was a good person and had a real wish to serve , rather than vote for a party. All we can do is vote for someone we think will be heard and will do a good job. Sometimes liberal people do vote for individuals rather than a party. Not sure what I would do if I was an American.I KNOWI could not vote Conservative there though. Too much in the way of deliberately putting road blocks in the way of the President. I am not sure what kind of a job he would have done if he had been given the opportunity and full cooperation. Thankfully I don't have to worry about it. I do know that it would be as a Democrat down there. So vote for the person if you have the opportunity. You are middle of the road in some ways - maybe there is someone out there you really respect. We have the choice of 3 parties which allows for a choice. The opposition can be split and the Government can be split between 2 parties. Sometimes that isn't a bad thing, other times it is not so good.

Goodluck!

Good luck.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Happy Birthday to DGreen!* I hope you have a good one and have good things happen to you during the next year.

I admire you and respect you. You speak your mind and have courage.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday to DGreen!* I hope you have a good one and have good things happen to you during the next year.
> 
> I admire you and respect you. You speak your mind and have courage.


Bright Green - is it your b'day? Many many more in good health and happiness.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> R
> 
> And from your photos, I see that you're left-handed. Lefties, unite!


Yep - and proud of it!! I just have a tendon completely detached on my left shoulder that can't be fixed so that interferes with a lot of things. Still a lefty, always have been and always will be. I have tried to become a righty this past year but gave up. Can't change what you are. Nice to see someone else is one too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> How about "the wrinklies" for old people?


That has a very different meaning to Brits. I doubt you'd want to be called by that word.
***********************************************
I went to look it up to give you a link, but there was only your def. of "wrinklies." Yet I've heard in movies people say things like "I had to give in, he had me by the wrinklies."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> As a three year old he asked me whether he had a lolly pipe! This came after me explaining that hard candy can get stuck in his wind pipe instead of going down his food pipe. :XD:


Clever child.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Growing old is something you have to deal with -- I worried about it when I was 25 years younger. Then decided there wasn't a darned thing I could do about it and to have fun and live life if I could as long as I was able.
> 
> You fight for what you believe NEB, that is all any of us can do. You are respected here. I have felt that way at different elections. I have voted Conservative in the last 3 Provincial elections as I have felt I had no other choice. I vote for the people now , not necessarily the party. There is a local election coming up shortly here - I don't know any of the contenders so will pass for this one. It is important to vote but I finally decided that I would vote for a person I thought was a good person and had a real wish to serve , rather than vote for a party. All we can do is vote for someone we think will be heard and will do a good job. Sometimes liberal people do vote for individuals rather than a party. Not sure what I would do if I was an American.I KNOWI could not vote Conservative there though. Too much in the way of deliberately putting road blocks in the way of the President. I am not sure what kind of a job he would have done if he had been given the opportunity and full cooperation. Thankfully I don't have to worry about it. I do know that it would be as a Democrat down there. So vote for the person if you have the opportunity. You are middle of the road in some ways - maybe there is someone out there you really respect. We have the choice of 3 parties which allows for a choice. The opposition can be split and the Government can be split between 2 parties. Sometimes that isn't a bad thing, other times it is not so good.
> 
> ...


What I MEANT to say was that I don't want to be REFERRED to as a "wrinkly". :lol:

I understand that people THINK that the republicans put roadblocks in front of the president just to be mean or vindictive. While that may be true for a few, for the vast majority it is because they truly feel that his policies will damage our country. I sincerely agree with that point of view. However, IMO, the republicans aren't doing any better! I literally cannot stand a couple of the republican candidates. I'd vote for a democrat if there were one I could support. I've done so in the past. However the current dems are pro abortion and pro gay marriage. My beliefs being what they are, I cannot support these men. I cannot! It would make me complicit. Therein lies my dilemma. Maybe I'll just go and vote for the local issues and leave those blank.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday to DGreen!* I hope you have a good one and have good things happen to you during the next year.
> 
> I admire you and respect you. You speak your mind and have courage.


I didn't know. Happy Birthday, Green!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That has a very different meaning to Brits. I doubt you'd want to be called by that word.
> ***********************************************
> I went to look it up to give you a link, but there was only your def. of "wrinklies." Yet I've heard in movies people say things like "I had to give in, he had me by the wrinklies."


Oh, I don't even WANT to know what THAT means!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I love your bottle jacket! Aren't you glad you goofed? It came out really cute. When I goof, I just frog it.


Knitter from Nebraska
Thank you. Never rush to frog unless you need the yarn. Keep looking at it and see what your mind tells you to do with it. Yes, I knit throughout the year to use all leftovers for whatever comes to mind to make for the Munchkins. It helps to have a knitting machine.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

*DGreen*

This is for you


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You made scarves for the trick or treaters? Wow! I'd never have time. I'm still plugging away on slippers and other stuff for Christmas. I'm trying to assure a stress free holiday by getting them done early.


Knitter from Nebraska
Yes, and where-ever I go and may have to wait, I take some knitting. Interesting how many people start a conversation and tell me about their grandmothers most of the time who tried to teach them to knit or crochet and they are sorry that they did not pay attention.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, I don't even WANT to know what THAT means!


Thus proving that you know exactly what it means.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

may you celebrate many, many more and most of all, all of them in GOOD HEALTH. 

Hugs, Huck


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> Thank you. Never rush to frog unless you need the yarn. Keep looking at it and see what your mind tells you to do with it.


I just start over. My mind tells me I MUST fix the mistake. When I first started knitting, I was knitting baby things, using Dale Stork and size 0 needles. I ripped out thousands of stitches because I couldn't tell I'd made a mistake until I was well beyond it. I think what made me so anal was when I'd gone to an LYS (not open anymore). A woman who worked there, showed me a baptism gown she was making for her granddaughter. It had a very obvious mistake, right on the front. Even as a beginner, my eyes went right to it. The gal said she'd noticed the mistake after she'd knit several rows but she didn't think it was noticeable, so she kept going. From that moment on, no matter how far I'd gone, I'd rip back to fix a mistake.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, D!! Hope you are enjoying it!!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> Yes, and where-ever I go and may have to wait, I take some knitting. Interesting how many people start a conversation and tell me about their grandmothers most of the time who tried to teach them to knit or crochet and they are sorry that they did not pay attention.


I take my knitting everywhere as well. You're right about the conversations. :wink:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thus proving that you know exactly what it means.


 :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I just start over. My mind tells me I MUST fix the mistake. When I first started knitting, I was knitting baby things, using Dale Stork and size 0 needles. I ripped out thousands of stitches because I couldn't tell I'd made a mistake until I was well beyond it. I think what made me so anal was when I'd gone to an LYS (not open anymore). A woman who worked there, showed me a baptism gown she was making for her granddaughter. It had a very obvious mistake, right on the front. Even as a beginner, my eyes went right to it. The gal said she'd noticed the mistake after she'd knit several rows but she didn't think it was noticeable, so she kept going. From that moment on, no matter how far I'd gone, I'd rip back to fix a mistake.


I usually rip back but as I do my own thing , if the mistake could become a part of the project I call it a design element or a new name " unconscious improvisation"

I have often used them and have added to them to make them fit in - but then I don't follow knitting rules very often. Not that I am suggesting anyone else do what I do. I just like one of a kind things and sometimes a mistake can add to my work. I never worry about mistakes, even when I rip them out. I don't spend a lot of time double checking things, - my daughter is the opposite - very focused and it has to be perfect. I think I have more fun than she does. My work is my own. So give yourself a break once in awhile - if it can be incorporated in the project. (not always possible, but sometimes it is).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What I MEANT to say was that I don't want to be REFERRED to as a "wrinkly". :lol:
> 
> I understand that people THINK that the republicans put roadblocks in front of the president just to be mean or vindictive. While that may be true for a few, for the vast majority it is because they truly feel that his policies will damage our country. I sincerely agree with that point of view. However, IMO, the republicans aren't doing any better! I literally cannot stand a couple of the republican candidates. I'd vote for a democrat if there were one I could support. I've done so in the past. However the current dems are pro abortion and pro gay marriage. My beliefs being what they are, I cannot support these men. I cannot! It would make me complicit. Therein lies my dilemma. Maybe I'll just go and vote for the local issues and leave those blank.


You have to be true to your beliefs -- I think sometimes it is a very difficult thing. That is why I voted Conservative for a member I admired, - the liberal was someone I didn't like or trust. Hard though.

You will make the right decision when it comes right down to it. You have my good thoughts.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> You have to be true to your beliefs -- I think sometimes it is a very difficult thing. That is why I voted Conservative for a member I admired, - the liberal was someone I didn't like or trust. Hard though.
> 
> You will make the right decision when it comes right down to it. You have my good thoughts.


Thank You, Shirley!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Many happy returns Green.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank You, Shirley!


you are welcome. You have a right to your beliefs, as we have a right to ours. I just wish more people could at least try to meet those with different view half way like you do. Bonnie is another one and is willing to put aside differences and have friends of all Political beliefs. There are others there too. They prefer to keep their name out of discussion here so I will honor that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Hello Everybody! There Is No Global Warming!: Weather Channel Founder Goes Off on Climate Change
> 
> Nov. 2, 2014 1:37pm	Zach Noble
> 
> ...


Here you are Joey a picture I took of the Weather Channel Building while traveling this summer so thought it would fit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He must feel his life is worth little to risk it for no real reason. IMO



Cindy S said:


> And crazy!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> How do you know, if they don't post? Do they leave footprints in the cream cheese?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Yuk.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

damemary said:


> He must feel his life is worth little to risk it for no real reason. IMO


I am sure he thinks it is for a real reason, but I still think he is nuts!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Vote. Lesser of two evils or just strategically to make it more difficult for the bad guy to win....I vote for any woman sometime unless she's a COW...write in someone you respect just because you can.

With any of these tactics you still get to complain and we're here for you.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Tomorrow is election day. I'm in such a tizzy! I've voted in every election since I was eighteen, but this time?!? I don't know if I can do it! I don't have the stomach for it! Voting for the lesser of two evils has caught up to me and I feel complicit. There are two frequently heard comments that really get to me. One is; "If you don't vote, you can't complain". The other is, " Well, you voted for him". I'm damned if I do, and damned if I don't! Help!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy birthday! Right before Election Day. Good match.



Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday to DGreen!* I hope you have a good one and have good things happen to you during the next year.
> 
> I admire you and respect you. You speak your mind and have courage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perfect. Hippy birdie 2 ewe 2.



Poor Purl said:


> *DGreen*
> 
> This is for you


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Vote. Lesser of two evils or just strategically to make it more difficult for the bad guy to win....I vote for any woman sometime unless she's a COW...write in someone you respect just because you can.
> 
> With any of these tactics you still get to complain and we're here for you.


OK. There are no women running in these races. If only there were a COW. I would vote for a COW. I COULD vote for the libertarian write in candidates. I've never heard of them but... I do want to be able to complain. I'm sure I'll have plenty of complaining to do! :XD: I'll do it!

Thank You for being there for me!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Growing old is something you have to deal with -- I worried about it when I was 25 years younger. Then decided there wasn't a darned thing I could do about it and to have fun and live life if I could as long as I was able.
> 
> You fight for what you believe NEB, that is all any of us can do. You are respected here. I have felt that way at different elections. I have voted Conservative in the last 3 Provincial elections as I have felt I had no other choice. I vote for the people now , not necessarily the party. There is a local election coming up shortly here - I don't know any of the contenders so will pass for this one. It is important to vote but I finally decided that I would vote for a person I thought was a good person and had a real wish to serve , rather than vote for a party. All we can do is vote for someone we think will be heard and will do a good job. Sometimes liberal people do vote for individuals rather than a party. Not sure what I would do if I was an American.I KNOWI could not vote Conservative there though. Too much in the way of deliberately putting road blocks in the way of the President. I am not sure what kind of a job he would have done if he had been given the opportunity and full cooperation. Thankfully I don't have to worry about it. I do know that it would be as a Democrat down there. So vote for the person if you have the opportunity. You are middle of the road in some ways - maybe there is someone out there you really respect. We have the choice of 3 parties which allows for a choice. The opposition can be split and the Government can be split between 2 parties. Sometimes that isn't a bad thing, other times it is not so good.
> 
> ...


before anyone calls me on it. Our appointment was cancelled so I am home -


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ---
> We moved to New Zealand in the 70's and loved every moment of it. Such memories.
> I remember one day I was in the local grocery store - we all were really missing the taste of Peanut butter - low and behold there was ONE jar on the shelf. as I reached for it another woman came up and told me it was hers. She was a Canadian and the shop owner order a jar of peanut butter for her every 3 weeks. We arranged that he would order two.
> I loved how great the people we met were.
> ...


You have fond memories of New Zealand. I found your tale about the peanut butter very interesting. We have always eaten peanut butter in Australia, I remember eating it in the early 1940s, before I went to school. We had several different brands of peanut paste and could choose our favourite. We called it peanut paste, not peanut butter. It is still a favourite here, although some mothers avoid it because of the publicity given to children who have peanut allergies. There are some doctors who say that this increase in allergies to peanuts and peanut products is due to mothers avoiding the product. My mother would buy peanut paste in bulk, 2 lb packages, from the Sanitarium Health Food Stores, The Sanitarium Health Food Stores were owned and run by the Seventh Day Adventist Church. School children would take either vegemite sandwiches or peanut paste sandwiches to school. We had a choice of either crunchy or smooth peanut paste. I still have the crunchy version in my cupboard. In the 70s my ex read that the Yanks eat peanut butter (paste) with jelly. Of course jelly to an Aussie is the stuff you make with jelly crystals and hot water and eat with ice cream but to the Yanks jelly is what we called jam. So he promptly wanted to air his superior knowledge and would make peanut paste and jelly sandwiches, until a Yank asked him what he was doing and explained the difference between our jelly and jelly (jam) in the USA. I think our jelly could be called 'jello' in the USA.

I like your story about almost having a head on with another Canadian who was driving on the wrong side of the road. A favourite comeback for people who insist on walking against the pedestrian flow on the right hand side of the mals in the shopping centre is "What are you, a bloody Yank or something, keep left".

It is great when we care share our memories with others, thanks for sharing your memories with me, I enjoyed reading them.

I have just done a bit of research and discovered some interesting facts. The fact that until 1983 I had only lived in Western Australia and in 1983 I moved to Queensland may explain why I was not aware of this fact.



> It's Peanut Paste not Peanut Butter
> ________________________________________
> Growing up in the late 70's early 80's, what most of you call Peanut Butter, in our household was called Peanut Paste. In fact I still call it Peanut Paste.
> 
> ...


http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=673042

So I too shall stubbornly refuse to call it peanut butter and keep calling it peanut paste. After all I am a Sandgroper who for a time was also a Banana bender.

Another interesting tit bit from the net.



> Sanitarium Peanut Butter - the spread you and your family have grown up with. Sanitarium was the first to make Peanut Butter in Australia. In fact, weve been making Peanut Butter since 1898! We continue the tradition today to offer a great taste and consistent quality spread.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> You have fond memories of New Zealand. I found your tale about the peanut butter very interesting. We have always eaten peanut butter in Australia, I remember eating it in the early 1940s, before I went to school. We had several different brands of peanut paste and could choose our favourite. We called it peanut paste, not peanut butter. It is still a favourite here, although some mothers avoid it because of the publicity given to children who have peanut allergies. There are some doctors who say that this increase in allergies to peanuts and peanut products is due to mothers avoiding the product. My mother would buy peanut paste in bulk, 2 lb packages, from the Sanitarium Health Food Stores, The Sanitarium Health Food Stores were owned and run by the Seventh Day Adventist Church. School children would take either vegemite sandwiches or peanut paste sandwiches to school. We had a choice of either crunchy or smooth peanut paste. I still have the crunchy version in my cupboard. In the 70s my ex read that the Yanks eat peanut butter (paste) with jelly. Of course jelly to an Aussie is the stuff you make with jelly crystals and hot water and eat with ice cream but to the Yanks jelly is what we called jam. So he promptly wanted to air his superior knowledge and would make peanut paste and jelly sandwiches, until a Yank asked him what he was doing and explained the difference between our jelly and jelly (jam) in the USA. I think our jelly could be called 'jello' in the USA.
> 
> I like your story about almost having a head on with another Canadian who was driving on the wrong side of the road. A favourite comeback for people who insist on walking against the pedestrian flow on the right hand side of the mals in the shopping centre is "What are you, a bloody Yank or something, keep left".
> 
> It is great when we care share our memories with others, thanks for sharing your memories with me, I enjoyed reading them.


Actually we have jelly and jam. And preserves! Jelly is a little bit like jello, only thicker, I guess. Jam is thinner and fruitier and easier to spread. Preserves are full of fruit. I like preserves.

Here in the US, it used to be that while walking people would stay to the right. Not any more! Now, they'll run right into you no matter where you walk. Literally! They walk in groups and won't move over. I did an experiment once. I walked way to the right and didn't move or stop. I tightened my muscles and braced to get hit. And almost every group just ran right into me. I stood my ground but got a few bruises for it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Actually we have jelly and jam. And preserves! Jelly is a little bit like jello, only thicker, I guess. Jam is thinner and fruitier and easier to spread. Preserves are full of fruit. I like preserves.
> 
> Here in the US, it used to be that while walking people would stay to the right. Not any more! Now, they'll run right into you no matter where you walk. Literally! They walk in groups and won't move over. I did an experiment once. I walked way to the right and didn't move or stop. I tightened my muscles and braced to get hit. And almost every group just ran right into me. I stood my ground but got a few bruises for it.


Good for you, I also stand my ground and refuse to move because some people cannot read the signs. The signs say "Keep Left" and on the roads they say "Keep Left unless overtaking".

Jelly is not spread on bread or toast, it is eaten as a desert, with a spoon and with ice cream or custard. I will see if I can find a picture. Have you heard the saying 'wobble like a jelly on a plate'. It is generally set in jelly moulds. I packet of jelly crystals mixed with 500 ml of boiling water and then placed in the fridge to set.

Australian Jelly is basically gelatin and water and flavouring, mostly artificial. It does not contain any fruit unless you add tinned fruit as an extra.

A good link here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeroplane_Jelly


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Good for you, I also stand my ground and refuse to move because some people cannot read the signs. The signs say "Keep Left" and on the roads they say "Keep Left unless overtaking".
> 
> Jelly is not spread on bread or toast, it is eaten as a desert, with a spoon. I will see if I can find a picture. Have you heard the saying 'wobble like a jelly on a plate'. It is generally set in jelly moulds. I packet of jelly crystals mixed with 500 ml of boiling water and then placed in the fridge to set.


We call that Jello.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Good for you, I also stand my ground and refuse to move because some people cannot read the signs. The signs say "Keep Left" and on the roads they say "Keep Left unless overtaking".
> 
> Jelly is not spread on bread or toast, it is eaten as a desert, with a spoon. I will see if I can find a picture. Have you heard the saying 'wobble like a jelly on a plate'. It is generally set in jelly moulds. I packet of jelly crystals mixed with 500 ml of boiling water and then placed in the fridge to set.
> 
> ...


Yup! That would be jello. Here's a pic of jelly on toast.
http://www.canstockphoto.com/images-photos/jelly.html#file_view.php?id=3340369


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Good for you, I also stand my ground and refuse to move because some people cannot read the signs. The signs say "Keep Left" and on the roads they say "Keep Left unless overtaking".
> 
> Jelly is not spread on bread or toast, it is eaten as a desert, with a spoon and with ice cream or custard. I will see if I can find a picture. Have you heard the saying 'wobble like a jelly on a plate'. It is generally set in jelly moulds. I packet of jelly crystals mixed with 500 ml of boiling water and then placed in the fridge to set.
> 
> ...


That is jello in Canada. Jelly is a jam with no pulp, it is heavier and used on toast.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> We call that Jello.


Thanks, that is what I thought, but I was not 100% sure.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Jello is one of those brand names that came to cover any gelatin dessert, no matter what the brand.  Happens a lot--as with Zipper, Kleenex, Q-tip and Xerox.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Jello is one of those brand names that came to cover any gelatin dessert, no matter what the brand.  Happens a lot--as with Zipper, Kleenex, Q-tip and Xerox.


In Australia the original sticky tape (not sure what you call it in USA or Canada) was made by a firm whose name was Durex, so the children would take Durex to school. The poms were aghast, even mentioning the word Durex was almost a swear word. I could not understand why until someone told me that in the UK Durex was the name of a condom and when someone in the UK mentioned Durex that is what they were talking about. The same as Hoovering was substituted for vacuuming no matter what the brand of the vacuum cleaner. In school we also used rubbers and had rubbers on the end of our pencils, we were told not to chew our rubbers. Now in the USA they are called erasers as rubbers also refers to another product. The Yanks would get all embarrassed when a child asked them if they had a rubber they could borrow. I still call them rubbers not erasers.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Good for you, I also stand my ground and refuse to move because some people cannot read the signs. The signs say "Keep Left" and on the roads they say "Keep Left unless overtaking".
> 
> Jelly is not spread on bread or toast, it is eaten as a desert, with a spoon and with ice cream or custard. I will see if I can find a picture. Have you heard the saying 'wobble like a jelly on a plate'. It is generally set in jelly moulds. I packet of jelly crystals mixed with 500 ml of boiling water and then placed in the fridge to set.
> 
> ...


We ate a lot of junket when I was growing up. Yum.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Actually we have jelly and jam. And preserves! Jelly is a little bit like jello, only thicker, I guess. Jam is thinner and fruitier and easier to spread. Preserves are full of fruit. I like preserves.


I _think_ preserves originally meant whole pieces of fruit (strawberries, blackberries) cooked in sugar syrup--the ingredients for jam were similarly treated but smushed up first--jelly was prepared from the just the juice of the fruit. Now the terms "jam" and "preserves" are used interchangeably.

But does anyone know what marmalade is exactly? It's not terribly common here in the States, but I do see it on the grocery shelves when I go shopping--always orange, for some reason. It looks gorgeous in those glass jars, but for some reason I've never tried it. Is it just orange jam prepared with extra sugar?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> In Australia the original sticky tape (not sure what you call it in USA or Canada) was made by a firm whose name was Durex, so the children would take Durex to school. The poms were aghast, even mentioning the word Durex was almost a swear word. I could not understand why until someone told me that in the UK Durex was the name of a condom and when someone in the UK mentioned Durex that is what they were talking about. The same as Hoovering was substituted for vacuuming no matter what the brand of the vacuum cleaner. In school we also used rubbers and had rubbers on the end of our pencils, we were told not to chew our rubbers. Now in the USA they are called erasers as rubbers also refers to another product. The Yanks would get all embarrassed when a child asked them if they had a rubber they could borrow. I still call them rubbers not erasers.


*heehee* Yes, we Yanks know not to ever ever ask to borrow a rubber. It's funny too that the word "rubber" used to apply to pull-on waterproof overshoes. That application quietly fell by the wayside--only in books written sixty or more years ago do I read of people pulling on their "rubbers" before going out in the rain.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I tried orange marmalade as a kid and I hated it. It didn't taste like I was expecting at all. That was my only experience with marmalade.



susanmos2000 said:


> I _think_ preserves originally meant whole pieces of fruit (strawberries, blackberries) cooked in sugar syrup--the ingredients for jam were similarly treated but smushed up first--jelly was prepared from the just the juice of the fruit. Now the terms "jam" and "preserves" are used interchangeably.
> 
> But does anyone know what marmalade is exactly? It's not terribly common here in the States, but I do see it on the grocery shelves when I go shopping--always orange, for some reason. It looks gorgeous in those glass jars, but for some reason I've never tried it. Is it just orange jam prepared with extra sugar?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I tried orange marmalade as a kid and I hated it. It didn't taste like I was expecting at all. That was my only experience with marmalade.


For some reason I've never been tempted to try it either, although it is very pretty to look at. I guess it's just orange jam, right?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I _think_ preserves originally meant whole pieces of fruit (strawberries, blackberries) cooked in sugar syrup--the ingredients for jam were similarly treated but smushed up first--jelly was prepared from the just the juice of the fruit. Now the terms "jam" and "preserves" are used interchangeably.
> 
> But does anyone know what marmalade is exactly? It's not terribly common here in the States, but I do see it on the grocery shelves when I go shopping--always orange, for some reason. It looks gorgeous in those glass jars, but for some reason I've never tried it. Is it just orange jam prepared with extra sugar?


Hi Mos

Marmalade is a fruit preserve made from the juice and peel of citrus fruits boiled with sugar and water. It can be produced from kumquats, lemons, limes, grapefruits, mandarins, sweet oranges, bergamots and other citrus fruits, or any combination thereof.
Marmalade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> We ate a lot of junket when I was growing up. Yum.


So did we, we even made cottage cheese from the natural flavoured junket tablets. My sister just could not make the junket, she always had the water she dissolved the tablet in far too hot. I kept telling her 'blood heat', if it feels too warm on your wrist it is too hot for the junket tablet.

I also remember a lot of different deserts from days gone by, Spanish Creme was one of my favourites. I did not like the 'instant pudding' mix though. Today people do not seem to make their own custard, they buy it premade from the supermarket. Did you have custard with sliced bananas added when it was cool? What about jellies made with the water and when cool you added whipped evaporated milk and perhaps some tinned fruit, crushed pineapple was always my favourite. The local Coles store only stocks Aeroplane Jellies, I prefer Cottees Jellies. I also remember Watkins and Raleigh Jellies, sold by the door to door salesman.

My grandfather always made the jelly too stiff. He would make two packets of crystals with only one pint of water, you could cut the jelly with a knife. But I could not complain, I remember him from when I was only about three years old. He would say "Look I have bough some red jelly for you because I know you like it" and yes he would make me my own special jelly and only he and I were allowed to eat that jelly.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I _think_ preserves originally meant whole pieces of fruit (strawberries, blackberries) cooked in sugar syrup--the ingredients for jam were similarly treated but smushed up first--jelly was prepared from the just the juice of the fruit. Now the terms "jam" and "preserves" are used interchangeably.
> 
> But does anyone know what marmalade is exactly? It's not terribly common here in the States, but I do see it on the grocery shelves when I go shopping--always orange, for some reason. It looks gorgeous in those glass jars, but for some reason I've never tried it. Is it just orange jam prepared with extra sugar?


Marmalade tends to be less sweet than jams, unless you get a marmalade that is marked 'sweet marmalade', it has more or a tart taste than a sweet taste. Some people do not like the tart taste of marmalade. Marmalade is made from juice and peel of citrus fruits, with Seville oranges making the best marmalade. Marmalade generally has pieces of the peel in the end product rather than pieces of the whole fruit. A variety of citrus fruits can be used, including kumquats, lemons, limes, grapefruits, mandarins, sweet oranges, bergamots and other citrus fruits, or any combination of these. Marmalade is traditionally eaten at breakfast, spread on toast.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> I tried orange marmalade as a kid and I hated it. It didn't taste like I was expecting at all. That was my only experience with marmalade.


Most kids do not like the tart taste of marmalade, especially when they are expecting the sweet taste of jams or conserves spread on their bread.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Marmalade tends to be less sweet than jams, unless you get a marmalade that is marked 'sweet marmalade', it has more or a tart taste than a sweet taste. Some people do not like the tart taste of marmalade. Marmalade is made from juice and peel of citrus fruits, with Seville oranges making the best marmalade. Marmalade generally has pieces of the peel in the end product rather than pieces of the whole fruit. A variety of citrus fruits can be used, including kumquats, lemons, limes, grapefruits, mandarins, sweet oranges, bergamots and other citrus fruits, or any combination of these. Marmalade is traditionally eaten at breakfast, spread on toast.


That's interesting...I might actually give it a try as I prefer tart jams and jellies. For some reason I assumed it was on the sweet side. Thanks for the info, Evie and Wombat!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Mos
> 
> Marmalade is a fruit preserve made from the juice and peel of citrus fruits boiled with sugar and water. It can be produced from kumquats, lemons, limes, grapefruits, mandarins, sweet oranges, bergamots and other citrus fruits, or any combination thereof.
> Marmalade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I love kumquat marmalade, it has a very delicate flavour. Yes, we had our own kumquat tree. Over the years I have made so much jam and marmalade. When we had the orchard I would sell it along with the fruit we sold. I also made and sold plum sauce and fruit leather. Unfortunately, today you cannot sell your own home made jam etc unless you use brand new jars and have a label listing all the ingredients. Sad but true. Remember the cake stalls on a Friday morning, the girl guides, the boy scouts, the local kindy, the CWA, all taking turns to have a cake stall in the main street on a Friday morning. Then they introduced the law that you could not sell cakes, etc, unless they were baked in a commercial kitchen. This was watered down somewhat to say that if you cooked in a home kitchen your kitchen had to be inspected and passed by the local health authorities. A lot more cases of food poisoning occur in commercial kitchens than in domestic kitchens.

I still feel very guilty when I put glass jars in the recycle bin, I think "boy I could have used this jar when I was making jam". I had my regulars who knew how hard it was to come by suitable jars for the jam and they would always wash and return the jars and bottles to me for reuse.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Marmalade tends to be less sweet than jams, unless you get a marmalade that is marked 'sweet marmalade', it has more or a tart taste than a sweet taste. Some people do not like the tart taste of marmalade. Marmalade is made from juice and peel of citrus fruits, with Seville oranges making the best marmalade. Marmalade generally has pieces of the peel in the end product rather than pieces of the whole fruit. A variety of citrus fruits can be used, including kumquats, lemons, limes, grapefruits, mandarins, sweet oranges, bergamots and other citrus fruits, or any combination of these. Marmalade is traditionally eaten at breakfast, spread on toast.


Also good as an ingredient in barbecue sauce. If you like your barbecue with additional sweetness and tang.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I love kumquat marmalade, it has a very delicate flavour. Yes, we had our own kumquat tree. Over the years I have made so much jam and marmalade. When we had the orchard I would sell it along with the fruit we sold. I also made and sold plum sauce and fruit leather. Unfortunately, today you cannot sell your own home made jam etc unless you use brand new jars and have a label listing all the ingredients. Sad but true. Remember the cake stalls on a Friday morning, the girl guides, the boy scouts, the local kindy, the CWA, all taking turns to have a cake stall in the main street on a Friday morning. Then they introduced the law that you could not sell cakes, etc, unless they were baked in a commercial kitchen. This was watered down somewhat to say that if you cooked in a home kitchen your kitchen had to be inspected and passed by the local health authorities. A lot more cases of food poisoning occur in commercial kitchens than in domestic kitchens.


I can understand a ban on homecooked jams and jellies, but cakes and cookies? That's harsh. Happily that hasn't happened yet in California--churches and the like still hold their bake sales and it's easy (too easy if you're watching your weight!) to pick up homemade treats and goodies. The quality is usually excellent, certainly better than I could prepare myself.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I love kumquat marmalade, it has a very delicate flavour. Yes, we had our own kumquat tree. Over the years I have made so much jam and marmalade. When we had the orchard I would sell it along with the fruit we sold. I also made and sold plum sauce and fruit leather. Unfortunately, today you cannot sell your own home made jam etc unless you use brand new jars and have a label listing all the ingredients. Sad but true. Remember the cake stalls on a Friday morning, the girl guides, the boy scouts, the local kindy, the CWA, all taking turns to have a cake stall in the main street on a Friday morning. Then they introduced the law that you could not sell cakes, etc, unless they were baked in a commercial kitchen. This was watered down somewhat to say that if you cooked in a home kitchen your kitchen had to be inspected and passed by the local health authorities. A lot more cases of food poisoning occur in commercial kitchens than in domestic kitchens.
> 
> I still feel very guilty when I put glass jars in the recycle bin, I think "boy I could have used this jar when I was making jam". I had my regulars who knew how hard it was to come by suitable jars for the jam and they would always wash and return the jars and bottles to me for reuse.


Some schools will no longer allow homemade treats for birthdays, etc. Only pre-packaged from the grocery store. Having been in the food business myself and having taken food safety classes, I understand the concern. Not sure this is a reasonable solution, though. Baked goods (cupcakes, cookies) are highly unlikely to cause food poisoning. It's the meats, eggs and dairy products if kept improperly and handled carelessly that can be culprits.

Pre-packaged and store-bought cakes? Gagggggg.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Some schools will no longer allow homemade treats for birthdays, etc. Only pre-packaged from the grocery store. Having been in the food business myself and having taken food safety classes, I understand the concern. Not sure this is a reasonable solution, though. Baked goods (cupcakes, cookies) are highly unlikely to cause food poisoning. It's the meats, eggs and dairy products if kept improperly and handled carelessly that can be culprits.
> 
> Pre-packaged and store-bought cakes? Gagggggg.


My son's school occasionally makes half-hearted attempts to ban treats (whether homemade or store bought) out of concern over food sensitivities--gluten, dairy products, and nuts. Most parents refuse to go along with it, though.

Happily my son has no food allergies, but we both got fearfully ill years ago at his kindergarten's end-of-the-year barbecue. I believe it was the hot dogs--either they weren't handled properly or the grill was dirty. We both developed stomach cramps and diarrhea the following day--the first case of food poisoning he'd ever had and the worst I'd experienced in about a decade.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> My son's school occasionally makes half-hearted attempts to ban treats (whether homemade or store bought) out of concern over food sensitivities--gluten, dairy products, and nuts. Most parents refuse to go along with it, though.
> 
> Happily my son has no food allergies, but we both got fearfully ill years ago at his kindergarten's end-of-the-year barbecue. I believe it was the hot dogs--either they weren't handled properly or the grill was dirty. We both developed stomach cramps and diarrhea the following day--the first case of food poisoning he'd ever had and the worst I'd experienced in about a decade.


My guess is the food was not handled properly. The grill? Probably ok, since it was hot. You have no idea about the hot dogs - from being transported from the grocery store, to the storage temperature of a refrigerator, whether the cooler was cold enough, how long raw meat was left out of the cooler before cooking, whether the handler had clean hands (especially at a barbecue)...and on and on. LOTS of ways for the meat to become contaminated. Then, it could have been mayonnaise in some dish. Kinda scary to think about.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

I want to thank each and every one of you lovely ladies who sent such delightful greetings for my birthday. I had a very nice day, thank you!

I asked for a new birthday suit, since the one I have is all wrinkled, but no one could find one on e-bay.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> My guess is the food was not handled properly. The grill? Probably ok, since it was hot. You have no idea about the hot dogs - from being transported from the grocery store, to the storage temperature of a refrigerator, whether the cooler was cold enough, how long raw meat was left out of the cooler before cooking, whether the handler had clean hands (especially at a barbecue)...and on and on. LOTS of ways for the meat to become contaminated. Then, it could have been mayonnaise in some dish. Kinda scary to think about.


It certainly is. I've had food poisoning about six times in my lifetime, and each time I've understood why it can finish you off. It's no joke, and now I'm extremely careful about keeping food refrigerated and throwing out leftovers that look the least bit suspicious. Alas DH has a cast iron stomach and doesn't give proper food sanitation a second thought. He'll leave the stew pot out from dinner one day to lunch the next--butter melting in a golden puddle on the table--yogurt and cheese set out on the counter for days and days and days. It drives me crazy.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It certainly is. I've had food poisoning about six times in my lifetime, and each time I've understood why it can finish you off. It's no joke, and now I'm extremely careful about keeping food refrigerated and throwing out leftovers that look the least bit suspicious. Alas DH has a cast iron stomach and doesn't give proper food sanitation a second thought. He'll leave the stew pot out from dinner one day to lunch the next--butter melting in a golden puddle on the table--yogurt and cheese set out on the counter for days and days and days. It drives me crazy.


A "slap upside the head" may be called for.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I want to thank each and every one of you lovely ladies who sent such delightful greetings for my birthday. I had a very nice day, thank you!
> 
> I asked for a new birthday suit, since the one I have is all wrinkled, but no one could find one on e-bay.


Oh shoot Green, I didn't realize it was your birthday. Glad you had a wonderful time!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It certainly is. I've had food poisoning about six times in my lifetime, and each time I've understood why it can finish you off. It's no joke, and now I'm extremely careful about keeping food refrigerated and throwing out leftovers that look the least bit suspicious. Alas DH has a cast iron stomach and doesn't give proper food sanitation a second thought. He'll leave the stew pot out from dinner one day to lunch the next--butter melting in a golden puddle on the table--yogurt and cheese set out on the counter for days and days and days. It drives me crazy.


We make our own sausage. Kilebasa, Italian, breakfast patties and links, chorizo.

Scrupulous cleanliness and attention to temperature are mandatory when handling meat. (But it's worth it).


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh shoot Green, I didn't realize it was your birthday. Glad you had a wonderful time!


Thanks! Not wonderful, but not bad at all!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Thanks! Not wonderful, but not bad at all!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I want to thank each and every one of you lovely ladies who sent such delightful greetings for my birthday. I had a very nice day, thank you!
> 
> I asked for a new birthday suit, since the one I have is all wrinkled, but no one could find one on e-bay.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> We ate a lot of junket when I was growing up. Yum.


So did we. Definitely yummy. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I want to thank each and every one of you lovely ladies who sent such delightful greetings for my birthday. I had a very nice day, thank you!
> 
> I asked for a new birthday suit, since the one I have is all wrinkled, but no one could find one on e-bay.


They don't have new birthday suits here in Canada, either. Mine desperately needs replacing! so, if any of you have any ideas, tell Green and I.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> They don't have new birthday suits here in Canada, either. Mine desperately needs replacing! so, if any of you have any ideas, tell Green and I.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Thanks for the laugh Designer!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I usually rip back but as I do my own thing , if the mistake could become a part of the project I call it a design element or a new name " unconscious improvisation"
> 
> I have often used them and have added to them to make them fit in - but then I don't follow knitting rules very often. Not that I am suggesting anyone else do what I do. I just like one of a kind things and sometimes a mistake can add to my work. I never worry about mistakes, even when I rip them out. I don't spend a lot of time double checking things, - my daughter is the opposite - very focused and it has to be perfect. I think I have more fun than she does. My work is my own. So give yourself a break once in awhile - if it can be incorporated in the project. (not always possible, but sometimes it is).


Desiner1234
I am like you, following knitting rules is not what I do. Had too many rules to follow in my profession and refuse to do so in my hobbies. If it does not turn out as thought, I work around it to remedy what went astray. Amazing how many times the modified item is much nicer than the one started out with.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Desiner1234
> I am like you, following knitting rules is not what I do. Had too many rules to follow in my profession and refuse to do so in my hobbies. If it does not turn out as thought, I work around it to remedy what went astray. Amazing how many times the modified item is much nicer than the one started out with.


Your bottle jacket is great! Clever lady.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Your bottle jacket is great! Clever lady.


I agree, it is so satisfying to come up with something completely different and your own design. I am working on a new pullover. We are near the ocean in our new home and I think my sweaters will be welcome this winter, as I think it will work well with a shell rainproof jacket at least for part of the winter. (I have heavier winter wear but am not sure what I will need.) (It has snowed for 2 days in Calgary!! ) .

I have the front of a pullover which will be a stashbuster of some specific colors . I want to write down what I am doing as I am teaching a stashbuster class in January, hope to help people make a pullover and a cardigan using different ideas, one a top down and the other a drop sleeve - You will be able to see me a mile away, but then I love color. It is the front (shown) with lots of different texture. I am going to do the back and sleeves in one color with a bit of the color combinations on the bottom of the sleeve and possibly a colored collar. Not sure yet. Actually Pat likes it a lot and I love bright colors. Not everyone's cup of tea but I really do love to do something different. I think this one is actually be quite nice. Hopefully..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hear via the grapevine that Janeway is going in for a scope today. I know she has not been well. I wish her well for the procedure. Shirley


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree, it is so satisfying to come up with something completely different and your own design. I am working on a new pullover. We are near the ocean in our new home and I think my sweaters will be welcome this winter, as I think it will work well with a shell rainproof jacket at least for part of the winter. (I have heavier winter wear but am not sure what I will need.) (It has snowed for 2 days in Calgary!! ) .
> 
> I have the front of a pullover which will be a stashbuster of some specific colors . I want to write down what I am doing as I am teaching a stashbuster class in January, hope to help people make a pullover and a cardigan using different ideas, one a top down and the other a drop sleeve - You will be able to see me a mile away, but then I love color. It is the front (shown) with lots of different texture. I am going to do the back and sleeves in one color with a bit of the color combinations on the bottom of the sleeve and possibly a colored collar. Not sure yet. Actually Pat likes it a lot and I love bright colors. Not everyone's cup of tea but I really do love to do something different. I think this one is actually be quite nice. Hopefully..


It's really lovely. The colours are gorgeous and will look great in the vertical. Your knitting is perfect.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's really lovely. The colours are gorgeous and will look great in the vertical. Your knitting is perfect.


Thanks Wombat. I appreciate all the interest on my work and Hucks on these threads. It means a lot. It helps to have support for some of my wild ideas. Always has. My friends here are so supportive. I thank you all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Solo - I posted 2 weeks ago Wednesday -I doubt I have posted since as that was enough. You know that. I was being 'well treated on D and P at the time (not). You had your say as well.
> 
> I have posted awhile ago when Yarnie's Dad was Sick and again when He passed away. I offered my Condolences. It was stated by someone that I was not to be acknowledged, prior to that. I was ignored. I also made the mistake of offering information on Calgary when KPG was coming to my home city - I was ignored.. I don't remember posting after that until a week ago last Wednesday( I have lost track of time so it might have been two weeks ago Wednesday evening) when you all had such 'nice' things to say at my expense. NOT. I posted 2 or 3 times if I remember, that evening. Then Bonnie - my friend came on and welcomed me - also WCK defended me and said I was not a troll. There were remarks made by a couple of people I have never even talked to - not nice ones. They acted as if they knew me. They don't. You had your say too and that was one that was expected. You actually didn't go overboard which was a nice surprise.
> 
> ...


Get over yourself. I wasn't being nasty. I wasn't saying anything more than you and others do post on D&P. It wasn't about you, about the content of any of the posts, but about the fact that some of you do post on D&P. Simple.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Get over yourself. I wasn't being nasty. I wasn't saying anything more than you and others do post on D&P. It wasn't about you, about the content of any of the posts, but about the fact that some of you do post on D&P. Simple.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I _think_ preserves originally meant whole pieces of fruit (strawberries, blackberries) cooked in sugar syrup--the ingredients for jam were similarly treated but smushed up first--jelly was prepared from the just the juice of the fruit. Now the terms "jam" and "preserves" are used interchangeably.
> 
> But does anyone know what marmalade is exactly? It's not terribly common here in the States, but I do see it on the grocery shelves when I go shopping--always orange, for some reason. It looks gorgeous in those glass jars, but for some reason I've never tried it. Is it just orange jam prepared with extra sugar?


I love marmalade -- I have seen it used with oranges, orange peel, and at times lemon and orange peel and pulp mixed. It is not as sweet as some other jams and jellies. I do enjoy it though. My husband doesn't care for it and neighter did my son but the other son still enjoys it too. It is found on pretty well all Canadian store shelves as it is well known and used often here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I want to thank each and every one of you lovely ladies who sent such delightful greetings for my birthday. I had a very nice day, thank you!
> 
> I asked for a new birthday suit, since the one I have is all wrinkled, but no one could find one on e-bay.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or put leftovers in the frig yourself and make him do the dishes.



DGreen said:


> A "slap upside the head" may be called for.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Always better than the alternative.



DGreen said:


> Thanks! Not wonderful, but not bad at all!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think there's an army of us. Don't dare get a new birthday suit without us.



Designer1234 said:


> They don't have new birthday suits here in Canada, either. Mine desperately needs replacing! so, if any of you have any ideas, tell Green and I.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Way to go.



Huckleberry said:


> Desiner1234
> I am like you, following knitting rules is not what I do. Had too many rules to follow in my profession and refuse to do so in my hobbies. If it does not turn out as thought, I work around it to remedy what went astray. Amazing how many times the modified item is much nicer than the one started out with.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love it. How do you decide on the stitches for texture? My head is spinning.



Designer1234 said:


> I agree, it is so satisfying to come up with something completely different and your own design. I am working on a new pullover. We are near the ocean in our new home and I think my sweaters will be welcome this winter, as I think it will work well with a shell rainproof jacket at least for part of the winter. (I have heavier winter wear but am not sure what I will need.) (It has snowed for 2 days in Calgary!! ) .
> 
> I have the front of a pullover which will be a stashbuster of some specific colors . I want to write down what I am doing as I am teaching a stashbuster class in January, hope to help people make a pullover and a cardigan using different ideas, one a top down and the other a drop sleeve - You will be able to see me a mile away, but then I love color. It is the front (shown) with lots of different texture. I am going to do the back and sleeves in one color with a bit of the color combinations on the bottom of the sleeve and possibly a colored collar. Not sure yet. Actually Pat likes it a lot and I love bright colors. Not everyone's cup of tea but I really do love to do something different. I think this one is actually be quite nice. Hopefully..


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would call you nasty. Just my opinion.



soloweygirl said:


> Get over yourself. I wasn't being nasty. I wasn't saying anything more than you and others do post on D&P. It wasn't about you, about the content of any of the posts, but about the fact that some of you do post on D&P. Simple.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I would call you nasty. Just my opinion.


I didn't see you mention anyone but me by name. Why? I have been there one evening in the past few months, others are there more often.
===========
*Dame *- I posted this in the wrong post -- I wasn't talking to you at all, I was posting to Solo -- I am sorry. You must know I would never be angry at you. I am actually not even angry at her. It isn't worth worrying about what she says. I do call her on it but I couldn't really care less what she thinks. Sorry, I answered your post rather than hers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No, not you Shirley. Let me trace back and retrieve the right name.



Designer1234 said:


> I didn't see you mention anyone but me by name. Why? I have been there one evening in the past few months, others are there more often.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It was solo. She's in a class by herself except for joey and maybe a few others.



Designer1234 said:


> I didn't see you mention anyone but me by name. Why? I have been there one evening in the past few months, others are there more often.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love it. How do you decide on the stitches for texture? My head is spinning.


Actually, I didn't know ahead what I was going to do. I needed to add some width on the bottom _ I am a bit bottom heavy -- so I needed to do short rows about 4 times on each side at one end which will be the bottom edge- so I tried to do a stitch that wouldn't show. I did squares, yarn overs mixed in with either purl rows or knit rows, depending on where I was and what color. I also did angled strips which is the pattern I am going to use for the back and possibly the sleeves. I have to do it the same as the front as far as the additions for the short rows, so the short rows will be in stocking stitch or garter stitch. The rest will be the angled stitches. (Very simple pattern). I will post a picture once I get some done.

I haven't decided what to do for the yoke - and I am thinking I will put a colored ribbed collar. as well as plain sleeves with pattern above the ribbed cuff. I am happy when I am making these sweaters. So much fun to do them different from each other. It is hard with a drop shoulder pattern to do a narrower top than hips - that is why I am trying the short rows. The last one is a bit wide at the top for my build. I need a bigger bustline, I envy people who are a perfect size. so much easier to knit for.

I also did some ribbing with every 3rd row as (purl 2 - Knit two together, knit into the first stitch and then drop the second )- this gives you an angle in the ribbing. It is the dark green pattern in the center that shows a twist in the center - then purls on each side. Very simple. If you need any help at any time I can help you. I will be teaching this sweater and giving the different stitches, in January and you will be able to pick out which stitch you want to use in what order.

I know it doesn't make much sense but that is how my mind works with a pattern. One thing at a time. so much fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> No, not you Shirley. Let me trace back and retrieve the right name.


Don't worry about it Dame. I am not interested in trying to convince Solo of anything. Others go there and they have every right. I just don't want to go anywhere near there unless I have a reason -- That night I felt I had a good reason. Haven't been back and have no intention of going there unless it is something I feel I want to do for a reason.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> In Australia the original sticky tape (not sure what you call it in USA or Canada) was made by a firm whose name was Durex, so the children would take Durex to school. The poms were aghast, even mentioning the word Durex was almost a swear word. I could not understand why until someone told me that in the UK Durex was the name of a condom and when someone in the UK mentioned Durex that is what they were talking about. The same as Hoovering was substituted for vacuuming no matter what the brand of the vacuum cleaner. In school we also used rubbers and had rubbers on the end of our pencils, we were told not to chew our rubbers. Now in the USA they are called erasers as rubbers also refers to another product. The Yanks would get all embarrassed when a child asked them if they had a rubber they could borrow. I still call them rubbers not erasers.


Rubbers are mainly what men wear over their shoes to keep them dry in heavy rain. Like galoshes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I _think_ preserves originally meant whole pieces of fruit (strawberries, blackberries) cooked in sugar syrup--the ingredients for jam were similarly treated but smushed up first--jelly was prepared from the just the juice of the fruit. Now the terms "jam" and "preserves" are used interchangeably.
> 
> But does anyone know what marmalade is exactly? It's not terribly common here in the States, but I do see it on the grocery shelves when I go shopping--always orange, for some reason. It looks gorgeous in those glass jars, but for some reason I've never tried it. Is it just orange jam prepared with extra sugar?


Not exactly. It has pieces of orange and peel, and the good brands aren't very sweet at all. I've never heard of any marmalade except orange. But now I have to look it up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> For some reason I've never been tempted to try it either, although it is very pretty to look at. I guess it's just orange jam, right?


Look it up in Wikipedia. It has a long history. It can be made from other citrus fruits, such as kumquats or quince (or, for all I know, grapefruit or lemon).

I like it much better than jam because it has a more complicated taste. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmalade

But you already know all that, thanks to the Wombat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Mos
> 
> Marmalade is a fruit preserve made from the juice and peel of citrus fruits boiled with sugar and water. It can be produced from kumquats, lemons, limes, grapefruits, mandarins, sweet oranges, bergamots and other citrus fruits, or any combination thereof.
> Marmalade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You beat me to it. I'm going to edit my reply.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You beat me to it. I'm going to edit my reply.


My favourite marmalade is lime. I just love it. Wholemeal toast, butter and lime marmalade - heaven.

My mother used to make a basic orange and lemon marmalade and my father used to spread it on to a slice of her boiled fruit cake. He also loved a slice of **** cheese on a slice of fruit cake as well and so did I for that matter. **** cheese is a tart tasty cheese with a real zing.

I love the strange and mysterious food combinations people come up with. Ingenious.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Rubbers are mainly what men wear over their shoes to keep them dry in heavy rain. Like galoshes.


I remember that. Just like thongs were something you wore on your feet!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The times they are a changing.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I remember that. Just like thongs were something you wore on your feet!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Look it up in Wikipedia. It has a long history. It can be made from other citrus fruits, such as kumquats or quince (or, for all I know, grapefruit or lemon).
> 
> I like it much better than jam because it has a more complicated taste. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmalade
> 
> But you already know all that, thanks to the Wombat.


Yes, but thanks for reiterating!  I'm actually going to buy a jar and try the stuff--most jams are too sweet for me, so a good brand of marmalade may be just the ticket.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, but thanks for reiterating!  I'm actually going to buy a jar and try the stuff--most jams are too sweet for me, so a good brand of marmalade may be just the ticket.


Susan - it grows on you. You might not like it at first but give it a try for a couple of weeks. that is what I did and now I really like it. It is not as sweet and it has its own flavor. I enjoy it about twice a week with toast and then other jams the rest of the time. I have cereal and toast most mornings.

Good luck, do buy a better brand as it is quite good. I would buy the 'orange marmalade for your first try.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Susan - it grows on you. You might not like it at first but give it a try for a couple of weeks. that is what I did and now I really like it. It is not as sweet and it has its own flavor. I enjoy it about twice a week with toast and then other jams the rest of the time. I have cereal and toast most mornings.
> 
> Good luck, do buy a better brand as it is quite good. I would buy the 'orange marmalade for your first try.


I believe I will--and orange is certainly the most popular flavor. I expect my son will adore it--he prefers tart over sweet and doesn't even care for chocolate. :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I remember that. Just like thongs were something you wore on your feet!


Exactly like thongs. I'd forgotten how those had changed location. Thanks for the reminder ... or maybe no thanks. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Doing the Happy Dance today! Woo Hoo!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Doing the Happy Dance today! Woo Hoo!


You guys better do a very good job or else you will be seeing a dem in the White House in '16.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> You guys better do a very good job or else you will be seeing a dem in the White House in '16.


They can only do a good job IF they WORK, SQ. So far the House of Reps has shown us that it's okay to accept the pay check without doing anything at all. I can't foresee the Senate doing much better.
What we have now is a lame duck president with VETO POWER!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Doing the Happy Dance today! Woo Hoo!


Good for you, Jane! :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I would call you nasty. Just my opinion.


That and 1 cent will get you nothing.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> They can only do a good job IF they WORK, SQ. So far the House of Reps has shown us that it's okay to accept the pay check without doing anything at all. I can't foresee the Senate doing much better.
> What we have now is a lame duck president with VETO POWER!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And no reason not to use it. 53 isn't enough to override a presidential veto.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Doing the Happy Dance today! Woo Hoo!


Like so many good Americans. When Obama said that he was not on the ballot bur his policies were, I guess he found out what a majority of Americans think about his policies. You know it is bad when Maryland votes in a Republican Governor.

Notice that on a thread that is about how dangerous the world is becoming that jelly is the best thing they can come up with to talk about?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Like so many good Americans. When Obama said that he was not on the ballot bur his policies were, I guess he found out what a majority of Americans think about his policies. You know it is bad when Maryland votes in a Republican Governor.
> 
> Notice that on a thread that is about how dangerous the world is becoming that jelly is the best thing they can come up with to talk about?


So nice to see you drop by to gloat and criticize.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> So nice to see you drop by to gloat and criticize.


It was just a matter of time, Green. :roll:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

For my liberal and open-minded friends

Today could be a very gloomy day for liberals, but please don't panic. This piece published at "Addicting Info" might make your day a little brighter. It predicts what the republicans are likely to do in the next two years. Pretty amusing and hits home in some good ways.

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/11/04/chill-out-liberals-the-republicans-took-the-senate-and-thats-terrible-for-them/


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It was just a matter of time, Green. :roll:


Waiting for KPG to pay us a visit. And maybe Joey, who is sure to cut and paste some right-wing commentary.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> For my liberal and open-minded friends
> 
> Today could be a very gloomy day for liberals, but please don't panic. This piece published at "Addicting Info" might make your day a little brighter. It predicts what the republicans are likely to do in the next two years. Pretty amusing and hits home in some good ways.
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/11/04/chill-out-liberals-the-republicans-took-the-senate-and-thats-terrible-for-them/


Yes, it does. Here are the highlights:

"--Now that they have the Senate, conservatives will demand that the GOP repeal/defund Obamacare but the ACA is too deeply entrenched now. Attacking peoples healthcare is a sure path to electoral suicide but the base wont care because they hate Obama with a blind rage. If Republicans dont try, the base will turn on them and here come the primaries from the far right.

--Impeachment!!!! The base and Fox News want impeachment proceedings so badly they can taste it. The base is dumb enough to think it will work, Fox simply wants the massive ratings the doomed-to-fail impeachment hearings will bring. Republicans in the Senate still remember how much damage their last attempt to impeach a Democratic president did and wont want to even try. And then here come the primaries from the far right again.

--The House will pass insane bills and the Senate will try to smooth out the extremism to attract even a handful of Democrats. The House GOP will froth at the mouth and here come those primary challenges.

--Ted Cruz will be running for president and will take every opportunity to undermine Mitch McConnell as Senate Majority Leader. Cruz already has a track record of sabotaging the GOP for his own personal gain. Expect that to get worse.

--Several other Republicans will be running for president as well and they will be loudly demagoging to the farthest of the far right. Expect normal humans to be nauseated.

--Mitch McConnell has already said he will be trying to blackmail President Obama at every opportunity with threatened shutdowns. How do you think thats going to go over with the public"

Should be a very interesting two years!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

DGreen said:


> So nice to see you drop by to gloat and criticize.


You expected better of them? Now really....


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

DGreen said:


> For my liberal and open-minded friends
> 
> Today could be a very gloomy day for liberals, but please don't panic. This piece published at "Addicting Info" might make your day a little brighter. It predicts what the republicans are likely to do in the next two years. Pretty amusing and hits home in some good ways.
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/11/04/chill-out-liberals-the-republicans-took-the-senate-and-thats-terrible-for-them/


I just read some of the same. It's not as though things are going to "suddenly" be better. Politics is a complicated game.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I just read some of the same. It's not as though things are going to "suddenly" be better. Politics is a complicated game.


No, they won't get better until we take back the US in 2016.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Doing the Happy Dance today! Woo Hoo!


I hope your test went well Jane.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Like so many good Americans. When Obama said that he was not on the ballot bur his policies were, I guess he found out what a majority of Americans think about his policies. You know it is bad when Maryland votes in a Republican Governor.
> 
> Notice that on a thread that is about how dangerous the world is becoming that jelly is the best thing they can come up with to talk about?


I knew she would be one of the first to arrive here and gloat. I wonder what will change in her posts -- nothing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Lakes,

I will repeat my message - you guys best get your act together otherwise you may be dancing uphill with Hills in '16. I will be curious to see just how you do on all the trouble spots.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> So nice to see you drop by to gloat and criticize.


I figured she would be first or 2nd. Waiting for the others. I just wonder how much better they will do?? I can't see it but they have the chance if they are willing to work? I just hope Cruz tries to run things. The tide will turn back if those like him take over which is a possibility.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I figured she would be first or 2nd. Waiting for the others. I just wonder how much better they will do?? I can't see it but they have the chance if they are willing to work? I just hope Cruz tries to run things. The tide will turn back if those like him take over which is a possibility.


From KPG on another thread. I've not copied her rant about religion directed at libs in general.

"What the Libs/Dems did for the mid term elections and campaigns and the millions spent by both parties (but so much more from the Dem supporters), showed and proved that the American people also do not agree with their ideas.

I will hope and yes, pray, that the Republicans begin to govern as we've been under a feckless leader for the past six, nearly seven years now. All that has to be done to reverse the wrongs upon the American people will take time to reverse, if ever. At least the opposite party from the WH, now will hold a super majority in the House and control of the Senate for two years. A lot can happen to help our Nation in that time, and I hope and pray that it does and starts in Jan 2015. We desperately need leadership and change.

Oh, and a true leader and Republican President in 2016. "

1. Claims that dems spent more than repubs in this election. There is no way to prove how much dark money was spent by either side, so she's making this up.

2. The repubs do not have enough votes to override a presidential veto, so any undoing will probably be their own undoing.

We shall see.

Otherwise, she has nothing to say we have not all heard before. Yawn.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I figured she would be first or 2nd. Waiting for the others. I just wonder how much better they will do?? I can't see it but they have the chance if they are willing to work? I just hope Cruz tries to run things. The tide will turn back if those like him take over which is a possibility.


I predict more of the same chaos. Think Keystone Cops.

Cruz has a reputation for not playing nice with his own party. The republicans will probably take care of him, and if not, his own extremism will kill him in terms of his obvious presidential hopes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I predict more of the same chaos. Think Keystone Cops.
> 
> Cruz has a reputation for not playing nice with his own party. The republicans will probably take care of him, and if not, his own extremism will kill him in terms of his obvious presidential hopes.


The R. will have to go more moderate in '16 if they hope to win.

Did any tea party people win last night?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I predict more of the same chaos. Think Keystone Cops.
> 
> Cruz has a reputation for not playing nice with his own party. The republicans will probably take care of him, and if not, his own extremism will kill him in terms of his obvious presidential hopes.


The Republican Party needs to get their party united in order to do any good. There is too much in-fighting among them between the extreme fundamentalists, Teabaggers, and whatever else they have gathered in the flock.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> The R. will have to go more moderate in '16 if they hope to win.
> 
> Did any tea party people win last night?


They did in my district. All of them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> They did in my district. All of them.


Name their odious names.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lucky for us, the Dem senator and governor won their elections.
We no longer have Michele Bachmann, but her replacement is a real fruitcake. So it pretty much stayed the same for us.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Name their odious names.


Starting with Sylvia Allen. An article on a speaker she scheduled to speak in the legislature some time ago:

Nativist extremist and documented anti-Semite Glenn Spencer spoke today at the state Senate Border Security, Federalism, and States' Rights Committee, a seriously loony legislative panel chaired by crackpot Republican state Senator Sylvia Allen.

Democratic state Senators Steve Gallardo and Robert Meza walked out of the committee in protest as soon as they realized Spencer would be speaking. Spencer's name had not been placed on the agenda. Instead, the name of his company, Border Technology, Inc., was listed.

Essentially Allen and her fellow Mexican-bashers on the committee snuck in the notorious nativist, likely because the last time Spencer was scheduled to speak at this committee a year ago, the local chapter of the Anti-Defamation League raised holy hell, and Spencer was quickly "uninvited."

There's plenty of reason that both Jews and Latinos would be offended by Spencer's appearance at a legislative committee.

Spencer was linked to minutewoman Shawna Forde, who was convicted and sentenced to death in 2011 for her part in the murders of 9 year-old Brisenia Flores and her father Raul during a botched 2009 home invasion robbery at the Flores home in Arivaca.

Forde had lived on Spencer's property near the border, and she visited Spencer's home as she was being pursued by law enforcement. Spencer allowed her to use her laptop at his abode. She was arrestedby the FBI shortly after leaving his property.

This was published in The New Times back in 2012. Allen does not acknowledge her ties to the tea party, but associates strongly with them.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Name their odious names.


Bob Thorpe. From Wikipedia:

In April 2014, Thorpe travelled at his own expense to meet with people gathered at Cliven Bundy's ranch in Nevada.[9] During the weekend of his visit, Bundy supporters engaged in an armed standoff with law enforcement officers. Upon returning to Arizona, Thorpe reportedly urged Arizona state legislators to support Cliven Bundy.[10]

After Thorpe's visit, Bundy was recorded saying that "the *****" was better off in slavery.[11] Thorpe wrote that he disagreed with Bundy's "racially insensitive statements", and he also wrote disapprovingly of the cattle round-up that prompted the standoff.[9] AZcentral criticized the mild language that Thorpe used to describe Bundy's statement, noting that Thorpe had also used the phrase "racially insensitive" to describe posts that he had deleted from his own Twitter account.[11] The Center for Biological Diversity alleged that Thorpe's statement "repeats the core beliefs of the posse comitatus movement."[12]

Steve Hansen, a Democratic Arizona House candidate in a different district, criticized Thorpe's understanding of the Bundy conflict. Citing Thorpe's own admission that he is unfamiliar with the (Bundy) legal case,[9][13] Hansen wrote, "One would think that an Arizona lawmaker that is interested enough to travel to Nevada and meet with the people assembled at the Bundy 'event' would be intellectually curious enough to look into the legality of actions on both sides of the dispute."[13]

State sovereignty[edit]

If re-elected, Thorpe says he hopes to see legislation in 2015 that would "assert the primacy of county sheriffs in enforcing the law in their counties".[10] AZcentral described this as "a central tenet of the sovereignty movement".[10]

Thorpe's web page says that "Arizona sheriffs need to arrest federal agents whenever they harm the sovereign rights of our citizen's [sic], especially concerning land, water and the right to earn a living."[


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Name their odious names.


Brenda Barton:

The New Times reported:

There's a saying the local Democrats have: You can't spell "crazy" without "R-AZ."

Why? Because of people like Republican Representative Brenda Barton of Payson, who explained on Facebook Monday that Führer der Nation Barack Obama and those gang-bangers known as park rangers are just ruining this nation.

It appears that this Facebook post was first discovered by the Arizona Capitol Times, which proceeded to phone up Barton -- who defended her Facebook post and reiterated that Obama's just like Hitler in so many ways.

Other Facebook posts by Barton blame Obama for "punish[ing] the American people" and "hold[ing] our country in contempt," as she's apparently under the impression that the president is to blame for the government shutdown, and all the things that come along with it.

In case you're wondering, Barton told the Cap Times an apology wouldn't be necessary for the Hitler comparison.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

my condolences.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The Republican Party needs to get their party united in order to do any good. There is too much in-fighting among them between the extreme fundamentalists, Teabaggers, and whatever else they have gathered in the flock.


I agree with you, Patty. A KP member on another thread was advised to arm herself with a cane or umbrella in order to fend off an aggressive unleashed dog--let's hope McConnell has the sense to do likewise before Cruz springs for his throat.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> my condolences.


Barton lives near me. A week or two ago I was with DH, taking our RV in for repair and who was standing nearby, glaring at us as we conducted our business? None other than Ms. Barton, who was shuffling her feet, making faces and looking at her watch with obvious impatience. It was easy to see she wanted us to hurry it up so we could allow more important people to receive service. Of course, we had already waited our turn - politely and patiently.

BBBB...witch.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Name their odious names.


Oh yes, then there is Gosar. Accompanied Thorpe to Nevada to confer with Bundy.

We had excellent dem candidates but I live in a very red state in a tea party stronghold.

The voters have spoken. We'll have another chance. It's how the system works and I love the system, even with all its flaws.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I predict that nothing will change, but for the rhetoric! Nothing will change because nothing ever does. We've been on a steady downhill slope for some time and BOTH parties are leading the way! We'll have more war! And more unemployment! And more spying on the masses! And more inflation! And more terrorism! And more tax breaks for the rich! And more fees and penalties for the poor and middle class! The rich will get richer and everybody else will get poorer!!! More, more, more of the same!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> So nice to see you drop by to gloat and criticize.


How is stating facts gloating? Now remember it was Obama that said that elections had consequences, and it was true then and it is true now.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> For my liberal and open-minded friends
> 
> Today could be a very gloomy day for liberals, but please don't panic. This piece published at "Addicting Info" might make your day a little brighter. It predicts what the republicans are likely to do in the next two years. Pretty amusing and hits home in some good ways.
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/11/04/chill-out-liberals-the-republicans-took-the-senate-and-thats-terrible-for-them/


Gloomy only in the short term. Just saw an opinion piece on our ABC news service. The consensus is that while both the President and new senate leader appear to be conciliatory now, gridlock in both sides of congress will continue; that the President still maintains the power of veto; that Obamacare will not be repealed; that although there is the opportunity for the President to achieve more, it will be an uphill battle for him. Source not yet published on ABC site as yet but I will provide it as soon as it's available.

It seems that the result of the mid-term elections was expected. Discussion regarding the history of a divisive government was had and that this has been more common than not since WW11.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Wanna bet, though, that the first thing the new Senate majority will do, when it takes effect in January, is to try to repeal or hobble the ACA...again? Plus yet more Benghazi hearings. And cries for impeachment. Loons.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Some good news. Australia has finally committed resources to West Africa. $20million to build a 100 bed facility for the treatment of ebola; 350 Australian nurses have volunteered to go to WA to work and this will be facilitated by a medical resources company:

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/in-depth/ebola-crisis/tony-abbott-ramps-up-ebola-response-with-medics-and-money/story-fnpqlos3-1227113608584?nk=36540dc3b1958b8c732aa89df83b81fe


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I predict that nothing will change, but for the rhetoric! Nothing will change because nothing ever does. We've been on a steady downhill slope for some time and BOTH parties are leading the way! We'll have more war! And more unemployment! And more spying on the masses! And more inflation! And more terrorism! And more tax breaks for the rich! And more fees and penalties for the poor and middle class! The rich will get richer and everybody else will get poorer!!! More, more, more of the same!


There is the improvement in the economy. Same opinion piece I watched said that although the improvement in the economy is being felt more by the wealthy now, it's benefits will be felt by the masses - didn't get the time frame.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Wanna bet, though, that the first thing the new Senate majority will do, when it takes effect in January, is to try to repeal or hobble the ACA...again? Plus yet more Benghazi hearings. And cries for impeachment. Loons.


They may make minor changes to the aca. After all, the outcry will demand it. But the changes will be insignificant and will benefit the wealthy. Maybe more Benghazi hearings, but same results. And more impeachment talk but no action. It's all theater! They have to make the masses think their going to change things. But change will be minimal. They all follow the same agenda. The only things that change are the words.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> There is the improvement in the economy. Same opinion piece I watched said that although the improvement in the economy is being felt more by the wealthy now, it's benefits will be felt by the masses - didn't get the time frame.


All they've done is altered the way they measure the economy. For the masses, nothing has changed, except for those whose unemployment has run out. Those with jobs are expected to do the work of three, because two have been laid off. Food and utility costs continue to rise and soon people will have to choose between food and heat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

DGreen said:


> From KPG on another thread. I've not copied her rant about religion directed at libs in general.
> 
> "What the Libs/Dems did for the mid term elections and campaigns and the millions spent by both parties (but so much more from the Dem supporters), showed and proved that the American people also do not agree with their ideas.
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, ha, hee hee hee.

Anyone other than me find the hilarity in Lady Di's post? KPG has nothing to offer, yet DGreen reads *every blessed word * I post, and what I have to say is so _ extremely intelligent_ Green feels the need to copy my words from another thread (get that - *another thread*!) and reposted my words on this thread.

Thanks - I'm so very flattered. 

Green apparently wishes me to engage in discussion with her. 
I guess she doesn't understand the at least three times I've told her I'm not interested in communicating with her. Geez, does she have some kind of sick attraction or obsession to me? I better hire a bodyguard.

:-D

I'll go now and find my "rant about religion directed at the Libs" that probably was brilliant too, and needs to be posted here. You know, the religious rant that Green eliminated.

Be right back ...

============
Uh, here it is, I found it!

Readers, you should know the context; I was responding to another KPer who said the US Constitution states freedom "of" religion (not "from" religion).

Here's my now infamous "rant about religion directed at (that's 'to' Green) the Libs:



knitpresentgifts said:


> "That it does. Except the Libs and Dems will try again and again to tell us otherwise. They just make it up as they go and go in circles. Such a waste of time, effort and energy."


There, wasn't that some obnoxious religious rant of mine? :-D 

P.S. Green - I'm still not interested in communicating with you. Next time you try to destroy me, I suggest you stick to the facts please and have a solid argument. Your antics make you appear to be a fool.

PPS - thanks to my buddy who told me about this stupidity. You have my back always. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I was very pleased that my home state reelected Governor Dayton and Senator Franken. I was not surprised by the turnover in other seats to the GOP. It goes with the territory as they say. The jibes from the right will be short lived as they are not a united party and they will self destruct when they go after each other like the sharks that they are. They will eat their young if it will get them ahead. No more blaming Obama or the Democrats. They will have to sink or swim all on their own.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How is stating facts gloating? Now remember it was Obama that said that elections had consequences, and it was true then and it is true now.


This just a midterm, LTL. While the repubs have control of both houses (which is nothing new with 2nd term presidents), you still have 2 years of whining to go. Yes, elections do have consequences. 
Maybe President Obama will give Mitch McConnell the slapping around that he deserves. 
Remember, the black guy is still in power and has a really nice VETO stamp.The repubs have a small majority, but not enough to over ride a veto. Gloat away!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There, wasn't that some obnoxious religious rant of mine? :-D
> 
> P.S. Green - I'm still not interested in communicating with you. Next time you try to destroy me, I suggest you stick to the facts please and have a solid argument. Your antics make you appear to be a fool.
> 
> PPS - thanks to my buddy who told me about this stupidity. You have my back always. :thumbup:


Your the fool.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I was very pleased that my home state reelected Governor Dayton and Senator Franken. I was not surprised by the turnover in other seats to the GOP. It goes with the territory as they say. The jibes from the right will be short lived as they are not a united party and they will self destruct when they go after each other like the sharks that they are. They will eat their young if it will get them ahead. No more blaming Obama or the Democrats. They will have to sink or swim all on their own.


Very well stated, Cheeky! The electorate that voted for these new Republicans voted in their states for higher minimum wages, yet at the same time voted people into office who are dead set against it.
Only time will tell......................


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> Wanna bet, though, that the first thing the new Senate majority will do, when it takes effect in January, is to try to repeal or hobble the ACA...again? Plus yet more Benghazi hearings. And cries for impeachment. Loons.


None of which will go anywhere.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Some good news. Australia has finally committed resources to West Africa. $20million to build a 100 bed facility for the treatment of ebola; 350 Australian nurses have volunteered to go to WA to work and this will be facilitated by a medical resources company:
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/in-depth/ebola-crisis/tony-abbott-ramps-up-ebola-response-with-medics-and-money/story-fnpqlos3-1227113608584?nk=36540dc3b1958b8c732aa89df83b81fe


Brave and selfless people to volunteer for such duty. Good for them and good for Oz for a compassionate response.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> None of which will go anywhere.


Well, we agree on that!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Careful, ladies. The pigeon just crapped on the chessboard. Don't step in it. 

Not to worry, the attention span of the pigeon is short and it will fly away soon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> You guys better do a very good job or else you will be seeing a dem in the White House in '16.


So you finally went to the left--I thought you were a lefty all along!

The Republicans are sick of the Democrats!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Starting with Sylvia Allen. An article on a speaker she scheduled to speak in the legislature some time ago:
> 
> Nativist extremist and documented anti-Semite Glenn Spencer spoke today at the state Senate Border Security, Federalism, and States' Rights Committee, a seriously loony legislative panel chaired by crackpot Republican state Senator Sylvia Allen.
> 
> ...


The NY Times called her a crackpot Republican? She must be certifiable.

Sorry, I misread. You wrote The New Times. Never mind.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Your the fool.


Please read & learn!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So you finally went to the left--I thought you were a lefty all along!
> 
> The Republicans are sick of the Democrats!


The Republicans are sick. Period.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Please read & learn!


So what? It's a typo. You do it all the time. Read your own message. My gramma and spelling skills s*^t all over yours.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The Republicans are sick. Period.


And those on these boards (not all but most) are stupid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So what? It's a typo. You do it all the time. Read your own message. My gramma and spelling skills s*^t all over yours.


You kiss your gramma with that mouth?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You kiss your gramma with that mouth?


Have absolutely no problem doing that! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You kiss your gramma with that mouth?


Double post. I'll probably be lectured on that as well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> So you finally went to the left--I thought you were a lefty all along!
> 
> The Republicans are sick of the Democrats!


Wrong Janeeeee. I am a registered Independent who voted Republican against our democratic governor. So please don't try to peg me Sch-weet heart (Bogart imitation). Plus I am very right when it comes to Israel as you know.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Brave and selfless people to volunteer for such duty. Good for them and good for Oz for a compassionate response.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How is stating facts gloating? Now remember it was Obama that said that elections had consequences, and it was true then and it is true now.


First time in memory you have quoted him and said he told the truth. Are you feeling okay??


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> First time in memory you have quoted him and said he told the truth. Are you feeling okay??


 :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't hurt yourself. Careful.



Janeway said:


> Doing the Happy Dance today! Woo Hoo!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I look at it this way.

Yesterday's close election saw votes cast by one third of the eligible voters. And they were the type to be influenced by expensive ads placed by interested parties.

I think the tactics for 2016 will be influenced by this. Get out the new voters. Energize existing voters and get them to the polls to vote.



SQM said:


> You guys better do a very good job or else you will be seeing a dem in the White House in '16.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oooo. Scathing retort. Not.



soloweygirl said:


> That and 1 cent will get you nothing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But they'll call, 'foul.' I feel so bad. Not.



DGreen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And no reason not to use it. 53 isn't enough to override a presidential veto.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Like so many good Americans. When Obama said that he was not on the ballot bur his policies were, I guess he found out what a majority of Americans think about his policies. You know it is bad when Maryland votes in a Republican Governor.
> 
> Notice that on a thread that is about how dangerous the world is becoming that jelly is the best thing they can come up with to talk about?


Like cream cheese recipes on D&P?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There's a lot to consider.



DGreen said:


> For my liberal and open-minded friends
> 
> Today could be a very gloomy day for liberals, but please don't panic. This piece published at "Addicting Info" might make your day a little brighter. It predicts what the republicans are likely to do in the next two years. Pretty amusing and hits home in some good ways.
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/11/04/chill-out-liberals-the-republicans-took-the-senate-and-thats-terrible-for-them/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. It's a beautiful state until Election Day, but the time's they are a changing. The old folks die off and more people move in.



SQM said:


> my condolences.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you break out a deck of cards and proceed to wait patiently where she could watch?



DGreen said:


> Barton lives near me. A week or two ago I was with DH, taking our RV in for repair and who was standing nearby, glaring at us as we conducted our business? None other than Ms. Barton, who was shuffling her feet, making faces and looking at her watch with obvious impatience. It was easy to see she wanted us to hurry it up so we could allow more important people to receive service. Of course, we had already waited our turn - politely and patiently.
> 
> BBBB...witch.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is unsustainable. We will change or destroy ourselves. Don't let the turkeys get you down.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I predict that nothing will change, but for the rhetoric! Nothing will change because nothing ever does. We've been on a steady downhill slope for some time and BOTH parties are leading the way! We'll have more war! And more unemployment! And more spying on the masses! And more inflation! And more terrorism! And more tax breaks for the rich! And more fees and penalties for the poor and middle class! The rich will get richer and everybody else will get poorer!!! More, more, more of the same!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, KPG has declared DGreen as royalty. Curtsy if you wish.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I doubt the blame game stops here. They won't be providing solutions so they have to do something to get on TV besides pay for ads.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I was very pleased that my home state reelected Governor Dayton and Senator Franken. I was not surprised by the turnover in other seats to the GOP. It goes with the territory as they say. The jibes from the right will be short lived as they are not a united party and they will self destruct when they go after each other like the sharks that they are. They will eat their young if it will get them ahead. No more blaming Obama or the Democrats. They will have to sink or swim all on their own.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

>>>>whispering....must remember not to feed the pigeon no matter how much it begs.>>>>



DGreen said:


> Careful, ladies. The pigeon just crapped on the chessboard. Don't step in it.
> 
> Not to worry, the attention span of the pigeon is short and it will fly away soon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You should hear what she says.



Poor Purl said:


> You kiss your gramma with that mouth?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> First time in memory you have quoted him and said he told the truth. Are you feeling okay??


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I look at it this way.
> 
> Yesterday's close election saw votes cast by one third of the eligible voters. And they were the type to be influenced by expensive ads placed by interested parties.
> 
> I think the tactics for 2016 will be influenced by this. Get out the new voters. Energize existing voters and get them to the polls to vote.


Plus the youngin's and minorities stayed home. These are the dems. I am not worrying for now. The Reps will change if they want to survive in'16.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Plus the youngin's and minorities stayed home. These are the dems. I am not worrying for now. The Reps will change if they want to survive in'16.


The reps change? Damned if they do and damned if they don't.

If they change their rhetoric and tactics and agenda, the tea party and extremist base will be enraged.

If they don't change and continue as is, they will still lose.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> The reps change? Damned if they do and damned if they don't.
> 
> If they change their rhetoric and tactics and agenda, the tea party and extremist base will be enraged.
> 
> If they don't change and continue as is, they will still lose.


I imagine there are more regular Rs. than Tea Party people. This is politic as usual so don't worry too much. Plus all pols are having their strings pulled by greater forces so ultimately it does not matter. Nebs and I agree on that, for sure.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> I imagine there are more regular Rs. than Tea Party people. This is politic as usual so don't worry too much. Plus all pols are having their strings pulled by greater forces so ultimately it does not matter. Nebs and I agree on that, for sure.


I agree with you about regular "R's." I have no issue with them and feel it is helpful and important to have a variety of viewpoints when making decisions. It's the extreme and vocal fringe that has commandeered the conversation for too long. I don't have much hope they will be muffled any time soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It will be interesting to see what the Tea Party does. I am not convinced that the majority of Republicans agree with their opinions. Or the opinions of those on the very very far right. JMO. We will see in the next while.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It will be interesting to see what the Tea Party does.
> 
> I imagine they will be a bit more in the news. I agree that there likely are Republicans who don't agree with their very far right ideas. I hope there are lots in the Republican party who don't agree with them and will try to bring more centrist information and ideas to the fore. JMO


I'm not optimistic. I've been waiting for the traditional republicans to develop backbones for a while now because I don't believe for a moment that all republicans are extreme and insane.

I am an Obama supporter. Always have been. But he's disappointed me at times. I've been waiting to see him develop a backbone, too. Maybe we will see him use his veto power. Sure hope so.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hi Lakes,
> 
> I will repeat my message - you guys best get your act together otherwise you may be dancing uphill with Hills in '16. I will be curious to see just how you do on all the trouble spots.


I do agree with you. This will be an interesting time. It will also be interesting to see what Obama does once bills passed by the Senate land on his desk. It will show how willing he is to work with the Republicans. Time will tell.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

DGreen said:


> 2. The repubs do not have enough votes to override a presidential veto, so any undoing will probably be their own undoing.
> 
> We shall see.


I imagine that a number of Democrats are ready to actually work with the Republicans. This makes the possibility of having enough votes achievable .


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake wrote:
How is stating facts gloating? Now remember it was Obama that said that elections had consequences, and it was true then and it is true now.



Designer1234 wrote:
First time in memory you have quoted him and said he told the truth. Are you feeling okay??



damemary
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Cheeky Blighter
LTL must have a fever.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen wrote:

2. The repubs do not have enough votes to override a presidential veto, so any undoing will probably be their own undoing.

We shall see.



I imagine that a number of Democrats are ready to actually work with the Republicans. This makes the possibility of having enough votes achievable .

soloweygirl


Cheeky Blighter wrote: 
If the "real" Republicans stand up and be counted then maybe things can be done in a bipartisan fashion. If they can't they can forget about ever taking the White House in 2016.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, I'd like to know what the average dems think is the difference between "regular reps" and "tea party reps". I'd also like to know specifics about what dems don't like about tea party reps. There's just so much crap thrown around about them, that I'd like to hear from individuals, exactly what it is, that they hate.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good question.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's what saddens me. For years we've heard the dems go on and on about how terrible the reps are, because they just want to block the dems from doing anything. But now, it should be apparent to everyone that the dems are no different than the reps. All I've been hearing is that the pres can veto anything the reps try to do. They won't let the reps pass anything. So, can't everybody see that we're just going to have years and years of more of the same? There is no higher party! They're the same thing and nothing will change! Its all rhetoric on both sides! Neither side will compromise because neither side wants to fix anything! At some point in the future, they will claim to have compromised, and it will be bad for ALL of us! But they'll just blame each other. We need to wake up and see what's really going on! They don't work for us!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'd like to know what the average dems think is the difference between "regular reps" and "tea party reps". I'd also like to know specifics about what dems don't like about tea party reps. There's just so much crap thrown around about them, that I'd like to hear from individuals, exactly what it is, that they hate.


Other than all the propaganda, I bet there is nothing tangible. Most of their talk comes from fear of the Tea Party. I also include Republicans in that mix. They both did a nice job of attacking the Tea Party. Neither side could handle the Tea Party's rise in popularity, so the only option was to attack and destroy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> DGreen wrote:
> 
> 2. The repubs do not have enough votes to override a presidential veto, so any undoing will probably be their own undoing.
> 
> ...


Who'da thunk it? The talking points of the day showing up on KP. Did your gal pal Rachel say those words yesterday?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Other than all the propaganda, I bet there is nothing tangible. Most of their talk comes from fear of the Tea Party. I also include Republicans in that mix. They both did a nice job of attacking the Tea Party. Neither side could handle the Tea Party's rise in popularity, so the only option was to attack and destroy.


I'd really like to hear what they think. I hope they don't ignore my question and respond to your post.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'd like to know what the average dems think is the difference between "regular reps" and "tea party reps". I'd also like to know specifics about what dems don't like about tea party reps. There's just so much crap thrown around about them, that I'd like to hear from individuals, exactly what it is, that they hate.


Please give me your definition of what a regular Republican is and name a few. Then give me your definition of what a Tea Party Republican is and name a few. Then we can have a meeting of the minds. I think for myself and don't follow any "party line" or "media hype".


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Who'da thunk it? The talking points of the day showing up on KP. Did your gal pal Rachel say those words yesterday?


Please give me your definition of what a regular Republican is and name a few. Then give me your definition of what a Tea Party Republican is and name a few. Then we can have a meeting of the minds. I think for myself and don't follow any "party line" or "media hype".

Cheeky Blighter


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Please give me your definition of what a regular Republican is and name a few. Then give me your definition of what a Tea Party Republican is and name a few. Then we can have a meeting of the minds. I think for myself and don't follow any "party line" or "media hype".


That was my question to you. Earlier, some dems were making a distinction between reg reps and tea party reps. So I wanted to know what you guys thought that distinction was.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'd really like to hear what they think. I hope they don't ignore my question and respond to your post.


It's a hard question to answer, Nebraska. In my mind TPers are simply the extreme wing of the GOP--the folks that strap on their guns just to drive to the grocery story, happily fill their concrete bunkers in the belief/hope that Armageddon is just around the corner, are openly suspicious of minorities and non-Christians. To me they seem predominately narrow-minded and provincial--people with a small-town outlook toward life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's a hard question to answer, Nebraska. In my mind TPers are simply the extreme wing of the GOP--the folks that strap on their guns just to drive to the grocery story, happily fill their concrete bunkers in the belief/hope that Armageddon is just around the corner, are openly suspicious of minorities and non-Christians. To me they seem predominately narrow-minded and provincial--people with a small-town outlook toward life.


:shock: :roll


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's a hard question to answer, Nebraska. In my mind TPers are simply the extreme wing of the GOP--the folks that strap on their guns just to drive to the grocery story, happily fill their concrete bunkers in the belief/hope that Armageddon is just around the corner, are openly suspicious of minorities and non-Christians. To me they seem predominately narrow-minded and provincial--people with a small-town outlook toward life.


The Tea Partiers are the extremists of the Reps. But I am more concerned about their desire to put SS into a voucher plan or eliminate social benefit programs. I think they are supporters of war and business to the exclusion of all else. They are big supporters of Israel so that is their one plus but for America, the middle and under class, they are deadly. I don't like extremists of any stripe.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's a hard question to answer, Nebraska. In my mind TPers are simply the extreme wing of the GOP--the folks that strap on their guns just to drive to the grocery story, happily fill their concrete bunkers in the belief/hope that Armageddon is just around the corner, are openly suspicious of minorities and non-Christians. To me they seem predominately narrow-minded and provincial--people with a small-town outlook toward life.


It wasn't so hard about a year ago when the left gave me their 'bagger rendition of what a tea party member is. As a matter of fact your definition went on for days. You just gave Nebraska the fluffy rendition all covered with glitter and as cute as a puppy. LOL


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> The Tea Partiers are the extremists of the Reps. But I am more concerned about their desire to put SS into a voucher plan or eliminate social benefit programs. I think they are supporters of war and business to the exclusion of all else. They are big supporters of Israel so that is their one plus but for America, the middle and under class, they are deadly. I don't like extremists of any stripe.


I agree with you, SQM--extremists can be found in every nation in the world. My husband's native country of Serbia certainly has its share, and my FIL is among them. He idolizes despotic but safely dead former leaders like Tito and Milosevic, grumbles that "those people" [Zionists, Muslims, Westerners] want to grind good patriotic Serbs under their collective heel, and pops a handgun in the glove compartment each time he sets out in his car. Really, I don't see a whole lot of difference between his world outlook and that of our domestic TPers--inability to cope with a changing world seems key to both.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It wasn't so hard about a year ago when the left gave me their 'bagger rendition of what a tea party member is. As a matter of fact your definition went on for days. You just gave Nebraska the fluffy rendition all covered with glitter and as cute as a puppy. LOL


Yes? Well by all means run my old definition again--I wouldn't mind rereading it. A year is an eternity on KP, and a lot has happened in the past twelve months.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's a hard question to answer, Nebraska. In my mind TPers are simply the extreme wing of the GOP--the folks that strap on their guns just to drive to the grocery story, happily fill their concrete bunkers in the belief/hope that Armageddon is just around the corner, are openly suspicious of minorities and non-Christians. To me they seem predominately narrow-minded and provincial--people with a small-town outlook toward life.


What you describe, sounds like a caricature. Do you really believe this? From this, it sounds as if you have no idea who they are or what they want. I'm hoping someone will come forth with real specifics. What is the difference between regular reps and tea party reps? What do the tea party reps want? Not what the pundits say they want, but what do they really want? Any ideas?

Where I'm going with this is, I think that all of us want pretty much the same thing. We may disagree on the means to achieve it. But I also think that propaganda causes all of us, to think that we want different things, that one side is right and the other is wrong. I'd like to have a real discussion about the fact that neither side really knows what the other stands for or wants. To begin, we need to determine whether we actually know what it is, that each side wants. Do we really know what we stand for?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The Tea Partiers are the extremists of the Reps. But I am more concerned about their desire to put SS into a voucher plan or eliminate social benefit programs. I think they are supporters of war and business to the exclusion of all else. They are big supporters of Israel so that is their one plus but for America, the middle and under class, they are deadly. I don't like extremists of any stripe.


What's extreme about them? Be specific. Most tea partiers are not in favor of eliminating or changing SS. You hear about the ones who are, because it makes a dramatic news story. They are not in favor of eliminating social programs but they are not in favor of giving benefits to those who dont deserve them. Regardless, of whether the problem is large or small, do you think that it's OK to cheat and collect benefits that you are not entitled to? Let's really talk about what we believe instead of what the media tells us, we believe. Are they really extremists? If so, why? Do we only think they're extremists because that's what we've been told? Or do we really know that they're extremists? Let's examine what we know.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

galinipper said:


> It wasn't so hard about a year ago when the left gave me their 'bagger rendition of what a tea party member is. As a matter of fact your definition went on for days. You just gave Nebraska the fluffy rendition all covered with glitter and as cute as a puppy. LOL


That's the problem. I don't think we really know each other or what each side wants. Its all caricature. I found Susan's comment very eye opening. If we believe the paradigms, we end up not knowing anything. How can we ever heal the rift in this country, if we attack without knowing. This thread is a microcosm of the country. Let's see what we can learn from each other.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, SQM--extremists can be found in every nation in the world. My husband's native country of Serbia certainly has its share, and my FIL is among them. He idolizes despotic but safely dead former leaders like Tito and Milosevic, grumbles that "those people" [Zionists, Muslims, Westerners] want to grind good patriotic Serbs under their collective heel, and pops a handgun in the glove compartment each time he sets out in his car. Really, I don't see a whole lot of difference between his world outlook and that of our domestic TPers--inability to cope with a changing world seems key to both.


It's difficult to change one's view of the world. If one has been brainwashed or trained into believing in a certain manner, it's difficult if not impossible, for them to see another way. They believe that they are patriotic and to change those beliefs, is a betrayal. Instead of insisting that people change, we must simply expand their view of things. Not a different view, just a wider one.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What's extreme about them? Be specific. Most tea partiers are not in favor of eliminating or changing SS. You hear about the ones who are, because it makes a dramatic news story. They are not in favor of eliminating social programs but they are not in favor of giving benefits to those who dont deserve them. Regardless, of whether the problem is large or small, do you think that it's OK to cheat and collect benefits that you are not entitled to? Let's really talk about what we believe instead of what the media tells us, we believe. Are they really extremists? If so, why? Do we only think they're extremists because that's what we've been told? Or do we really know that they're extremists? Let's examine what we know.


I imagine that not many tea party people live in NYC so I only have the media to rely on. I do believe that we have more tea baggers here, tho.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I imagine that not many tea party people live in NYC so I only have the media to rely on. I do believe that we have more tea baggers here, tho.


If you don't know them or what they stand for, why do you call them names? Is that reasonable?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wrong assumption. I don't know any of them personally but I certainly know from the news who Palin, Bachmann, Cruz, Paul, et al, are. I don't call them names but if I did, why would I ???? Because I can and this is america which allows for name calling.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/05/1342284/-Meet-your-new-Craziest-Republicans?detail=email

Great answer to Nebs' question.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Wrong assumption. I don't know any of them personally but I certainly know from the news who Palin, Bachmann, Cruz, Paul, et al, are. I don't call them names but if I did, why would I ???? Because I can and this is america which allows for name calling.


It would seem that everything you know about them (which is almost nothing), is based upon what you've heard or read in the liberal media. And you did call them a name. Tea bagger?!? And yes, you can, if you want. But does that lead to understanding, reconciliation or compromise? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It would seem that everything you know about them (which is almost nothing), is based upon what you've heard or read in the liberal media. And you did call them a name. Tea bagger?!? And yes, you can, if you want. But does that lead to understanding, reconciliation or compromise? What purpose does it serve?


Go on Dirty Wiki and find out what a tea bagger is. I did not call tea partiers tea baggers. I was comparing who is more common in NYC. Take a breath, relax and read better.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/05/1342284/-Meet-your-new-Craziest-Republicans?detail=email
> 
> Great answer to Nebs' question.


Exactly what I was talking about! This is not serious journalism. It's a hit piece, plain and simple! Outrageous rhetoric! If you don't know what somebody is about, find out! Find out what the republicans really want! Don't base your opinions on obvious garbage.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'd like to know what the average dems think is the difference between "regular reps" and "tea party reps". I'd also like to know specifics about what dems don't like about tea party reps. There's just so much crap thrown around about them, that I'd like to hear from individuals, exactly what it is, that they hate.


The basic difference is that "regular" Republicans are willing to compromise and come to basic agreements--both sides get something they want. Tea Party Republicans hate the very idea of compromise and want their extreme right agenda front and center. It's their way or the highway.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You are trying to get me to agree that the tea party is innocuous. I won't. But you are strong enough in your beliefs not to need me as an ally. Go fish elsewhere.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Go on Dirty Wiki and find out what a tea bagger is. I did not call tea partiers tea baggers. I was comparing who is more common in NYC. Take a breath, relax and read better.


Why is it that when challenged, some people resort to insinuating that the other is agitated or hysterical? I'm perfectly calm. I was hoping to get some serious responses to my inquiry. I guess I'll have to wait for it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> You are trying to get me to agree that the tea party is innocuous. I won't. But you are strong enough in your beliefs not to need me as an ally. Go fish elsewhere.


I want NO such thing!!! I want to know WHY you feel the way you do and if you have any idea of what the tea party is about! I want to know why you distinguish between regular reps and tea party reps. I want to know specifically, what they want that you don't! But I don't want you to vomit what the liberal media wants you to vomit. I want you to find out what they really believe in and then participate in a discussion about it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Go on Dirty Wiki and find out what a tea bagger is. I did not call tea partiers tea baggers. I was comparing who is more common in NYC. Take a breath, relax and read better.


I had no idea there was a Dirty Wiki.:shock:

NJG has posted a topic 'A very thoughtful letter' regarding an article she saw on Facebook about President Obama. It's excellent.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I had no idea there was a Dirty Wiki.:shock:
> 
> There is only in my mind.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> There is only in my mind.


 :XD:  :XD: :XD: I was just about to google it! How are you dear sloth?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Doing Better Wonderful Wombat. There are some new possibilities that might happen which will cheer me up but I won't mention them until they are in the bag. So my bad frame of mind might be cooling off to stay on topic somewhat.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That was my question to you. Earlier, some dems were making a distinction between reg reps and tea party reps. So I wanted to know what you guys thought that distinction was.


Knitter I asked you in all sincerity to explain to me the difference between the two if you even believe there is one. Correct me if I am wrong but being a Republican you should be able to define better than I the various members of your own party. I could then define for you the various members on the left if you are interested. I don't want to put words in your mouth and am asking you to define your own side. Thank you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Doing Better Wonderful Wombat. There are some new possibilities that might happen which will cheer me up but I won't mention them until they are in the bag. So my bad frame of mind might be cooling off to stay on topic somewhat.


Sounds intriguing! Sorry about your frame of mind. Mine was in misery mode yesterday. It happens.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Knitter I asked you in all sincerity to explain to me the difference between the two if you even believe there is one. Correct me if I am wrong but being a Republican you should be able to define better than I the various members of your own party. I could then define for you the various members on the left if you are interested. I don't want to put words in your mouth and am asking you to define your own side. Thank you.


I don't believe there's a difference. I asked the question because others were differentiating between the two and I was trying to understand their thinking. IMO, there are wide ranges of thinking among republicans and among democrats. I try not to judge an entire group based upon the extremes at either end. The same goes with liberalism and conservatism. There are always degrees. I wondered why some people think that all republicans are the same, or all democrats are the same. Here's what I think of the tea party: I think it started off as just normal conservative people, rebelling against unfair taxation and lack of accountability on the part of the government. Neither the republicans nor the democrats could allow that, so BOTH sides ganged up on them with infiltration and disinformation. I also think they've been very successful. Both sides protect the status quo.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here's what saddens me. For years we've heard the dems go on and on about how terrible the reps are, because they just want to block the dems from doing anything. But now, it should be apparent to everyone that the dems are no different than the reps. All I've been hearing is that the pres can veto anything the reps try to do. They won't let the reps pass anything. So, can't everybody see that we're just going to have years and years of more of the same? There is no higher party! They're the same thing and nothing will change! Its all rhetoric on both sides! Neither side will compromise because neither side wants to fix anything! At some point in the future, they will claim to have compromised, and it will be bad for ALL of us! But they'll just blame each other. We need to wake up and see what's really going on! They don't work for us!


So far you haven't seen anything. The fact that we knitters predict the Dems will behave to the new majority the way the Reps behaved to the Dem majority is meaningless. Let's wait and find out.

I can tell you that if the Reps once again announce that all they care about is killing whatever Obama passed, I'll beg my senators to filibuster every possible measure. And I would hope every Democrat did the same.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/05/1342284/-Meet-your-new-Craziest-Republicans?detail=email
> 
> Great answer to Nebs' question.


I agree, but when I saw a reference to Agenda 21, it dawned on me that Neb won't see anything unusual about these people.

It's not as though any of them had to start an ad saying "I am not a witch."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> The basic difference is that "regular" Republicans are willing to compromise and come to basic agreements--both sides get something they want. Tea Party Republicans hate the very idea of compromise and want their extreme right agenda front and center. It's their way or the highway.


That's it in a very large nutshell.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't believe there's a difference. I asked the question because others were differentiating between the two and I was trying to understand their thinking. IMO, there are wide ranges of thinking among republicans and among democrats. I try not to judge an entire group based upon the extremes at either end. The same goes with liberalism and conservatism. There are always degrees. I wondered why some people think that all republicans are the same, or all democrats are the same. Here's what I think of the tea party: I think it started off as just normal conservative people, rebelling against unfair taxation and lack of accountability on the part of the government. Neither the republicans nor the democrats could allow that, so BOTH sides ganged up on them with infiltration and disinformation. I also think they've been very successful. Both sides protect the status quo.


The genesis of the tea party was NOT grassroots. It was orchestrated by the Koch Brothers. This is well documented.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/brendan-demelle/study-confirms-tea-party-_b_2663125.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Sounds intriguing! Sorry about your frame of mind. Mine was in misery mode yesterday. It happens.


I assume your mouth pain has calmed down. At least I hope it has.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> So far you haven't seen anything. The fact that we knitters predict the Dems will behave to the new majority the way the Reps behaved to the Dem majority is meaningless. Let's wait and find out.
> 
> I can tell you that if the Reps once again announce that all they care about is killing whatever Obama passed, I'll beg my senators to filibuster every possible measure. And I would hope every Democrat did the same.


Everything Obama has passed, he has done so without compromise. Why would you expect anything different from the republicans? It's obvious by the results of the election, that there are a LOT of people who don't like what Obama has done. IF the republicans were actually representing their constituency, they would reverse that which the people they represent, want reversed. We are after all, a representative republic! It's their job to represent the people who elected them. However, I don't expect that to happen. IMO, it's all words. The agenda is to keep the masses distracted by promoting dissension. While the masses are busy arguing and blaming, the agenda goes forward. And it's always the other guys fault. The promises all blow away with the wind. I no longer believe ANY of them!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I agree, but when I saw a reference to Agenda 21, it dawned on me that Neb won't see anything unusual about these people.
> 
> It's not as though any of them had to start an ad saying "I am not a witch."


It's one thing to criticize what I say. Its another to criticize me! I know nothing about these people but I'm sure of one thing. I know even less after reading that article! It's a piece of trash and I'm surprised that you would give it credence by commenting on it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> The genesis of the tea party was NOT grassroots. It was orchestrated by the Koch Brothers. This is well documented.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/brendan-demelle/study-confirms-tea-party-_b_2663125.html


As I said before, both sides have an interest in putting down the tea party. It was a challenge to the status quo. I have no idea whether people were being manipulated or not. But I do know that the early tea party groups were made up of individuals who were fed up with what was happening in government. I also know that the thousands of people who showed up in the parks were not "in on" anything. Their efforts were sincere, so whether they were manipulated or not, doesn't matter. Personally, I don't believe the story. It may or may not be true, but it doesn't change the intent of the people who were involved. As their numbers increased, they became a threat to both parties. IMO, the republicans usurped the tea party and it ceased to exist. Believe what you want, but you weren't there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Everything Obama has passed, he has done so without compromise. Why would you expect anything different from the republicans? It's obvious by the results of the election, that there are a LOT of people who don't like what Obama has done. IF the republicans were actually representing their constituency, they would reverse that which the people they represent, want reversed. We are after all, a representative republic! It's their job to represent the people who elected them. However, I don't expect that to happen. IMO, it's all words. The agenda is to keep the masses distracted by promoting dissension. While the masses are busy arguing and blaming, the agenda goes forward. And it's always the other guys fault. The promises all blow away with the wind. I no longer believe ANY of them!


From your first sentence I can see you have it wrong. Many would have like Medicare for All, which of course the right would have prevented. So the president came up with a public option among the insurance plans to choose from. But because the Reps. didn't want that either, we have what we have. In fact Obama gave in to what the Reps said they wanted, without even asking for negotiation, and they didn't like that either.

It looks as though he didn't compromise simply because he didn't fight hard enough for what he wanted. He gave in to the Reps, and then their wants changed. Don't forget that what's called Obamacare is based on what Romney did in Massachusetts, which in turn was first dreamed up by the Heritage Foundation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It's one thing to criticize what I say. Its another to criticize me! I know nothing about these people but I'm sure of one thing. I know even less after reading that article! It's a piece of trash and I'm surprised that you would give it credence by commenting on it.


I thought it was funny, just as I think Louie Gohmert is funny.

I'm afraid Agenda 21 is not just a difference of opinion between us; it's a chasm. But as usual, I spoke too fast and should have edited. I have no desire to hurt you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I assume your mouth pain has calmed down. At least I hope it has.


Thanks for asking PP. It has calmed down but not completely. I have a dry socket so onto the antibiotics I go. Dentist says it's very common. I was hoping to be the unique one. :|


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Everything Obama has passed, he has done so without compromise. Why would you expect anything different from the republicans? It's obvious by the results of the election, that there are a LOT of people who don't like what Obama has done. IF the republicans were actually representing their constituency, they would reverse that which the people they represent, want reversed. We are after all, a representative republic! It's their job to represent the people who elected them. However, I don't expect that to happen. IMO, it's all words. The agenda is to keep the masses distracted by promoting dissension. While the masses are busy arguing and blaming, the agenda goes forward. And it's always the other guys fault. The promises all blow away with the wind. I no longer believe ANY of them!


Your point about the election results reflecting that a lot of people do not like what President Obama has done would be fair if the voter turn out was around the 70% mark but I've read that less than half of eligible voters did actually vote. Surely that can't be seen to be representative of all Americans?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> From your first sentence I can see you have it wrong. Many would have like Medicare for All, which of course the right would have prevented. So the president came up with a public option among the insurance plans to choose from. But because the Reps. didn't want that either, we have what we have. In fact Obama gave in to what the Reps said they wanted, without even asking for negotiation, and they didn't like that either.
> 
> It looks as though he didn't compromise simply because he didn't fight hard enough for what he wanted. He gave in to the Reps, and then their wants changed. Don't forget that what's called Obamacare is based on what Romney did in Massachusetts, which in turn was first dreamed up by the Heritage Foundation.


Many may have wanted medicare but obviously many more do not. If the people truly wanted universal healthcare we would have it. They would have voted for the people, who would give it to them. They did not. I'm not sure what you mean about the president wanting a public option for insurance plans. In effect, isn't that what he's done? He promised that if we liked our insurance, we could keep it. But that wasn't true. He dictated the coverage we must have and penalized anyone offering better coverage (cadillac plan), than everyone else had. I think Obama gave the insurance companies what they wanted, but he certainly didn't give republicans what they wanted.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I thought it was funny, just as I think Louie Gohmert is funny.
> 
> I'm afraid Agenda 21 is not just a difference of opinion between us; it's a chasm. But as usual, I spoke too fast and should have edited. I have no desire to hurt you.


Thank you!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Your point about the election results reflecting that a lot of people do not like what President Obama has done would be fair if the voter turn out was around the 70% mark but I've read that less than half of eligible voters did actually vote. Surely that can't be seen to be representative of all Americans?


Everyone has the same opportunity to vote. Anyone with an opinion, would or should vote. Unfortunately, I think most people in this country just don't care! They assume that someone else will take care of everything. And I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority vote, without knowing anything about the candidate they're voting for. It takes effort to inform oneself. So, maybe it's representative of those who care, one way or another.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope they stay true to themselves.

I'd like to see Dems push VOTE!!! Talk to as many people as possible and LISTEN. 'You seem to have personalized the issues. At this point, the most important thing for you to do is to VOTE. (Offer mail ballot application or ride to the polls if approved in your state.) Offer registration drives regularly in convenient places.



SQM said:


> Plus the youngin's and minorities stayed home. These are the dems. I am not worrying for now. The Reps will change if they want to survive in'16.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds win/win for us.



DGreen said:


> The reps change? Damned if they do and damned if they don't.
> 
> If they change their rhetoric and tactics and agenda, the tea party and extremist base will be enraged.
> 
> If they don't change and continue as is, they will still lose.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Sounds win/win for us.


Certainly does.

Mid-terms are notorious for major party shifts. The winner always does a lot of fist-pumping and prancing around the ring, but for the most part the margins in individual races were not that big. Hardly an overwhelming mandate. There are many more seats in play in 2016 so we need to work hard to motivate democrats to vote. The republican agenda will help with that.

Unless someone stellar appears on the horizon, the pickin's are slim for republican presidential candidates. Watch Ted Cruz play Brutus in the coming months. We'll see more of Santorum but I think he's too extreme for the voters to put in the WH. Christy has gone into self-destruct mode. Bush? The smartest of that leafy bunch, so he may have a chance if he doesn't to anything stupid.

Endless fun, eh?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There used to be such a thing as a moderate Republican, Nelson Rockefeller for instance. Pro-Choice etc. Now, Barry Goldwater is criticized as too 'liberal.'

Closing down the government and threatening to default on our debt was unbelievable until the tea party threw its bags in the water.

I find the inclination to let the nation suffer because of a desire to embarrass the President unconscionable. I find the tea party to be a group of thugs looking to make a name among the lunatic fringe, rather than serve the people who elected them.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'd like to know what the average dems think is the difference between "regular reps" and "tea party reps". I'd also like to know specifics about what dems don't like about tea party reps. There's just so much crap thrown around about them, that I'd like to hear from individuals, exactly what it is, that they hate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tea Party/Repubs....freeze all spending...privatize Social Security and Medicare....states rule all....limit federal government at all costs....corporation is entitled to individual's rights......no limit on campaign spending. For starts.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What you describe, sounds like a caricature. Do you really believe this? From this, it sounds as if you have no idea who they are or what they want. I'm hoping someone will come forth with real specifics. What is the difference between regular reps and tea party reps? What do the tea party reps want? Not what the pundits say they want, but what do they really want? Any ideas?
> 
> Where I'm going with this is, I think that all of us want pretty much the same thing. We may disagree on the means to achieve it. But I also think that propaganda causes all of us, to think that we want different things, that one side is right and the other is wrong. I'd like to have a real discussion about the fact that neither side really knows what the other stands for or wants. To begin, we need to determine whether we actually know what it is, that each side wants. Do we really know what we stand for?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> There used to be such a thing as a moderate Republican, Nelson Rockefeller for instance. Pro-Choice etc. Now, Barry Goldwater is criticized as too 'liberal.'
> 
> Closing down the government and threatening to default on our debt was unbelievable until the tea party threw its bags in the water.
> 
> I find the inclination to let the nation suffer because of a desire to embarrass the President unconscionable. I find the tea party to be a group of thugs looking to make a name among the lunatic fringe, rather than serve the people who elected them.


I think a lot of politicians are terrified of the tea party and are not so interested in making a name as surviving. Tea Party people are highly motivated and passionate and they follow up on their threats to "primary" lawmakers who don't go along. Politics at its worst because they are truly a fringe group and I don't think they represent what I think of as traditional, moderate republicans. The tail wagging the dog.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe the issue of fraud in benefits is a red herring like fraud in voting. The numbers do not show them to be significant problems. Fraud in campaign spending, Congress being beholden to special interests, are significant problems. Why don't Repubs look at them?



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What's extreme about them? Be specific. Most tea partiers are not in favor of eliminating or changing SS. You hear about the ones who are, because it makes a dramatic news story. They are not in favor of eliminating social programs but they are not in favor of giving benefits to those who dont deserve them. Regardless, of whether the problem is large or small, do you think that it's OK to cheat and collect benefits that you are not entitled to? Let's really talk about what we believe instead of what the media tells us, we believe. Are they really extremists? If so, why? Do we only think they're extremists because that's what we've been told? Or do we really know that they're extremists? Let's examine what we know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, KIN please address these specific people.



SQM said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/05/1342284/-Meet-your-new-Craziest-Republicans?detail=email
> 
> Great answer to Nebs' question.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

...



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Exactly what I was talking about! This is not serious journalism. It's a hit piece, plain and simple! Outrageous rhetoric! If you don't know what somebody is about, find out! Find out what the republicans really want! Don't base your opinions on obvious garbage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> So far you haven't seen anything. The fact that we knitters predict the Dems will behave to the new majority the way the Reps behaved to the Dem majority is meaningless. Let's wait and find out.
> 
> I can tell you that if the Reps once again announce that all they care about is killing whatever Obama passed, I'll beg my senators to filibuster every possible measure. And I would hope every Democrat did the same.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I no longer believe you have an open mind on this. Agree to disagree.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Everything Obama has passed, he has done so without compromise. Why would you expect anything different from the republicans? It's obvious by the results of the election, that there are a LOT of people who don't like what Obama has done. IF the republicans were actually representing their constituency, they would reverse that which the people they represent, want reversed. We are after all, a representative republic! It's their job to represent the people who elected them. However, I don't expect that to happen. IMO, it's all words. The agenda is to keep the masses distracted by promoting dissension. While the masses are busy arguing and blaming, the agenda goes forward. And it's always the other guys fault. The promises all blow away with the wind. I no longer believe ANY of them!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In my mind, the main thrust for the Dems is to urge people to register and to VOTE!!



Wombatnomore said:


> Your point about the election results reflecting that a lot of people do not like what President Obama has done would be fair if the voter turn out was around the 70% mark but I've read that less than half of eligible voters did actually vote. Surely that can't be seen to be representative of all Americans?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Exactly what I was talking about! This is not serious journalism. It's a hit piece, plain and simple! Outrageous rhetoric! If you don't know what somebody is about, find out! Find out what the republicans really want! Don't base your opinions on obvious garbage.


I have been reading all your posts. If we cannot find out, by discussion, watching the different news sources, watching the speeches of the Politicians, reading their writings, and listening to those who we don't agree with, how do we find out the truth? The truth is in the ears and eyes of the beholder. You paint everyone with the same brush.

You make statements that sound as if you have all the answers Neb. You state we should find out what Republicans want -- we have been on these threads since this forum opened. We have read over and over what they say they want but mostly they say that they don't want ANYTHING that democrats want. They rarely if ever discuss - they attack. The people on the left attack too. And because there are basic differences - we use them as the reason we can never find the basic agreements.

I admit you like to discuss, however, you state facts and are very certain you have all the answers. I think the way things are working out -- no one has all the answers.

I just hope that the moderates in both parties can somehow learn to work together without all the hate and dislike that seems to be prevalent. I am an 'outsider' looking in, and I see nastiness becoming more important than truth . Insults being more important than discussion. Hurts being bandied about without any feeling of restrictions. I see and have felt that there are no borders or places where we don't go. I have been involved in some cases and I am not proud of it. But some thrive on it. So how do we know the answers?

There are people in both parties who are not speaking, nor are they voting. Those are the people who need to be reached. If we can't use our news sources if we cant discuss differences - AND the things we agree about (and surely there must be SOME places where there is agreement then what can you do to solve the problems? We can disagree on some basic things but do we have to disagree on everything?

I think that so many personal insults, disagreements and nastiness has taken place on these threads and out in public through the news media etc. that we are committed to dislike each other and we (I am saying we as I have joined in) have decided that nothing can be agreed upon or we will be ridiculed and held to account by others who are on the same side. Are there no places that Americans can meet each other half way? I wonder. You are so absolute in your opinions. I wonder how you feel you have the answers? I know I sure don't and I honestly don't think any of us on these thread do. Tell us how to find out what the Republicans really want, or for the Republicans to find out what the Democrats really want.

Is it possible that you all want the same things but because of the constant personal nastiness you have not bothered to find that out?

I think you all want the same basic things. But you have no idea how to work together to obtain them. There are basic differences of opinion that will never change. So they must be accepted by each side rather than used as weapons. JMO


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Bright Green - Rachel Maddow had the most conservative section of the US as a feature on tonight's show and your town made it. What in god's name are you doing in Payson? Are you closeted?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Bright Green - Rachel Maddow had the most conservative section of the US as a feature on tonight's show and your town made it. What in god's name are you doing in Payson? Are you closeted?


It's a beautiful place to live! 5,000 ft. elevation, pine trees, mountains. 15-20 degrees cooler than Phoenix (where I lived for 50 years or so) in the summer. Not much snow. Small town feel and still only an hour and 15 minutes from shopping and our children and grandchildren.

It is difficult to find other democrats. They are in hiding. Seriously. I've had people whisper to me that they are democrats, too, but have been attacked and vilified in public for saying so. One of the wackiest of the wacko extreme right wing legislators in Arizona lives very closeby. See her around town. She believes the earth is 6,000 years old.

I write letters to the editor and get attacked in print by people who are worse than tea party extremists - they're "sovereign citizens." Identified by Homeland Security as domestic terrorists. I'm not making this up!

So, I am very active in local politics and openly so. I refuse to be intimidated or bullied into silence. This is my community and my state and I intend to continue to work to identify, register, inform and encourage people to vote. I put up yard signs for democrats.

So, if anyone thinks I sit and complain and wring my hands...I do not. I started working TODAY on political action for 2016.

This town needs me. A Democrat AND an atheist in this tea party stronghold. Shakin' 'em up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Proud to know you.



DGreen said:


> It's a beautiful place to live! 5,000 ft. elevation, pine trees, mountains. 15-20 degrees cooler than Phoenix (where I lived for 50 years or so) in the summer. Not much snow. Small town feel and still only an hour and 15 minutes from shopping and our children and grandchildren.
> 
> It is difficult to find other democrats. They are in hiding. Seriously. I've had people whisper to me that they are democrats, too, but have been attacked and vilified in public for saying so. One of the wackiest of the wacko extreme right wing legislators in Arizona lives very closeby. See her around town. She believes the earth is 6,000 years old.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Everyone has the same opportunity to vote. Anyone with an opinion, would or should vote. Unfortunately, I think most people in this country just don't care! They assume that someone else will take care of everything. And I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority vote, without knowing anything about the candidate they're voting for. It takes effort to inform oneself. So, maybe it's representative of those who care, one way or another.


It's a shame that some voters would be voting so ill informed. But if one is to vote, surely they would have some idea regarding the issues at hand?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The most recent election is USA, touted by GOP as a strong win for them, was decided by 36.6% of eligible voters. That shows me how ill informed they may be. I find it shameful that 63.4% of eligible voters had something else to do that day.



Wombatnomore said:


> It's a shame that some voters would be voting so ill informed. But if one is to vote, surely they would have some idea regarding the issues at hand?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Your point about the election results reflecting that a lot of people do not like what President Obama has done would be fair if the voter turn out was around the 70% mark but I've read that less than half of eligible voters did actually vote. Surely that can't be seen to be representative of all Americans?


The same amount of people voted in 2006 and Obama touted that the Dem's victory was a trouncing and a mandate by the people to implement his policies. So if it was true in 2006, the same can be said about 2014, a mandate against his policies. If people approved of his policies, we would have over 900 more Dems in all levels of government, not less. For Maryland to have a Republican governor condemns Obama and his policies more than any other election victory. Then WV goes female Republican and so on.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> There used to be such a thing as a moderate Republican, Nelson Rockefeller for instance. Pro-Choice etc. Now, Barry Goldwater is criticized as too 'liberal.'
> 
> Closing down the government and threatening to default on our debt was unbelievable until the tea party threw its bags in the water.
> 
> I find the inclination to let the nation suffer because of a desire to embarrass the President unconscionable. I find the tea party to be a group of thugs looking to make a name among the lunatic fringe, rather than serve the people who elected them.


Thank you! You're the first person that brought up a specific point; closing down the government. It doesn't exactly give me a lot to go on, in a discussion about whether either side actually knows what the other stands for.

I feel as if I can only try to make people understand why the reps shut down the government. First, let me make the point that the vast majority of federal government spending, goes directly to the political cronies of those on both sides of the aisle. I don't think anyone could or would deny that the government spends billions of dollars on nonsense crap! Weve all heard about the outrageous waste of our tax dollars. The list is ridiculously long but here are few to make you chuckle:
$1.8 million to study why pigs smell
$15 million for a Barbasol museum
$213,000 for olive fruit fly research in FRANCE
$1.2 million to study the breeding habits of woodchucks
$150,000 to study the Hatfield McCoy feud
$1 million dollars to study why people don't ride bikes to work
$219,000 to teach students how to watch television
$57,000 for gold embossed playing cards for Air Force two
$1.5 million to transfer naturally chilled water from Lake Ontario to Lake 
Onondaga
$167,000 for horn fly research
$230 million for Alaska's bridge to nowhere
$107,000 to study the sex life of the Japanese Quail
$84,000 to find out why people fall in love
$19 million to examine gas from cow flatulence
$144,000 to see if pigeons follow human economic laws

These aren't even a drop in the bucket. And YET, when faced with cutting spending (which was recommended by a commitee made up of dems and reps), the president refused. Even worse, it wasn't about cutting spending, it was about cutting the INCREASES to spending. There are a LOT of Americans who think we shouldn't be spending money we don't have (and apparently they're all republicans). We're selling our children's future, for what? So, the people put pressure on their representatives to stop this. Because there would be NO compromise, they tried to force it, by shutting down the government altogether. Even THAT brought no compromise! The president would rather that people suffer, than to compromise by cutting spending. The republicans finally gave in and compromised. There has been no compromise by this president! If he can't get legislation passed through legal channels, he dictates with executive order. He intentionally ignores and disobeys the laws of this country. Some of us don't think that's OK. We deserve to be represented as well. While I believe that ALL politicians are crooks (equally so), I believe that ALL people deserve representation. Whether we agree or disagree, everyone deserves a voice! The reps and even the tea party reps, are representing the views of their constituents. That alone, makes them valid.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Tea Party/Repubs....freeze all spending...privatize Social Security and Medicare....states rule all....limit federal government at all costs....corporation is entitled to individual's rights......no limit on campaign spending. For starts.


Freeze spending? Yes! We cannot continue to spend money we don't have! We're stealing from our children and grandchildren!

Privatize SS and Medicare? No! But we want the government to return the money they've stolen from the SS trust! If they hadn't spent the money, it would be there!

States rule? Yes! That's the way our country was founded! It's the very foundation of our freedom!

Limit federal government? Yes! We believe in rule by the people, not a plutocracy! Aren't you tired of being ruled by the 1%?

Corporations granted individual tights? No! The individuals involved, retained their rights! Governments should not be dictators! Freedom matters!

Limits on campaign spending? We want it as much as you do! But since those who do the funding, dictate to those they've funded, we've ended up with a plutocracy and the people's wishes are ignored.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you! You're the first person that brought up a specific point; closing down the government. It doesn't exactly give me a lot to go on, in a discussion about whether either side actually knows what the other stands for.
> 
> I feel as if I can only try to make people understand why the reps shut down the government. First, let me make the point that the vast majority of federal government spending, goes directly to the political cronies of those on both sides of the aisle. I don't think anyone could or would deny that the government spends billions of dollars on nonsense crap! Weve all heard about the outrageous waste of our tax dollars. The list is ridiculously long but here are few to make you chuckle:
> $1.8 million to study why pigs smell
> ...


Interesting list there, Nebraska. Frankly, I'd prefer to see the dumbest research study or project funded over yet another war, but just a quick glance over these would seem indicate that some are far from useless. The so-called "Bride to Nowhere" is an effort to boost Alaska's development, and 1M study on the bikes is probably related to the push to get Americans to use more environmentally-friendly types of transportation--hardly an insignificant matter.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I think a lot of politicians are terrified of the tea party and are not so interested in making a name as surviving. Tea Party people are highly motivated and passionate and they follow up on their threats to "primary" lawmakers who don't go along. Politics at its worst because they are truly a fringe group and I don't think they represent what I think of as traditional, moderate republicans. The tail wagging the dog.


I agree with most of what you've said. I take exception with your labeling the tea party, a fringe group. If they WERE a fringe group, they couldn't have gotten elected. You cannot ignore that there is a large group of people who believe differently than you do. That said, I believe that most of us want the same thing in the end. We just disagree on the methods. We all want health and prosperity! The dems think it is a right that should be granted by the government. The reps think that the government should get out of the way and end corruption so that the people have the means to get it for themselves. We ALL believe that those who cannot take care of themselves, should be taken care of. The difference lies in independence vs dependence.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I think a lot of politicians are terrified of the tea party and are not so interested in making a name as surviving. Tea Party people are highly motivated and passionate and they follow up on their threats to "primary" lawmakers who don't go along. Politics at its worst because they are truly a fringe group and I don't think they represent what I think of as traditional, moderate republicans. The tail wagging the dog.


I agree with most of what you've said. I take exception with your labeling the tea party, a fringe group. If they WERE a fringe group, they couldn't have gotten elected. You cannot ignore that there is a large group of people who believe differently than you do. That said, I believe that most of us want the same thing in the end. We just disagree on the methods. We all want health and prosperity! The dems think it is a right that should be granted by the government. The reps think that the government should get out of the way and end corruption, so that the people have the means to get it for themselves. We ALL believe that those who cannot take care of themselves, should be taken care of. The difference lies in independence vs dependence.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I believe the issue of fraud in benefits is a red herring like fraud in voting. The numbers do not show them to be significant problems. Fraud in campaign spending, Congress being beholden to special interests, are significant problems. Why don't Repubs look at them?


I believe that fraud is fraud! I don't believe anyone who tells me that one type is significant, and another is not.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yes, KIN please address these specific people.


As I said previously, I know nothing about any of these people. But I do know a hit piece when I see it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dem 28.67 %

Rep. 34.86

Independents increased 100,000

As of 2014 reported voters in state of Arizona, by state goverment

To your statement about voters in Az. 


The independents in your state saw an increase. 

Just putting out the facts of what your state government posted on internet.

That is all I meant and nothing more.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Dem 28.67 %
> 
> Rep. 34.86
> 
> ...


I don't understand what point you're making.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Certainly does.
> 
> Mid-terms are notorious for major party shifts. The winner always does a lot of fist-pumping and prancing around the ring, but for the most part the margins in individual races were not that big. Hardly an overwhelming mandate. There are many more seats in play in 2016 so we need to work hard to motivate democrats to vote. The republican agenda will help with that.
> 
> ...


DGreen
you are so right, the margins between win and loss are almost negligible. Here a Republican was already celebrating his win when a Democrat was announced the Winner. As you stated, Midterms usually bring about a shift. So nothing really unexpected. We are focusing on the future now and will be learning A LOT about the GOP who has been sleeping for the last 6 years.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been reading all your posts. If we cannot find out, by discussion, watching the different news sources, watching the speeches of the Politicians, reading their writings, and listening to those who we don't agree with, how do we find out the truth? The truth is in the ears and eyes of the beholder. You paint everyone with the same brush.
> 
> You make statements that sound as if you have all the answers Neb. You state we should find out what Republicans want -- we have been on these threads since this forum opened. We have read over and over what they say they want but mostly they say that they don't want ANYTHING that democrats want. They rarely if ever discuss - they attack. The people on the left attack too. And because there are basic differences - we use them as the reason we can never find the basic agreements.
> 
> ...


I have to assume by your comments, that you did not look at the article in question. It was not an informative article, detailing the positions of the people in question. It was filled with name calling and ridicule! It was a biased attack, nothing more! Shameful journalism, regardless of which side carries it out! I'd hate to think that people are actually forming opinions based upon this garbage!

I can't believe that you accuse me of painting everyone with the same brush! I think I'm probably the ONLY person who tries to reach across the aisle for understanding! Since when, is it wrong to have opinions? Is it admirable to be wishy washy? To go whatever way the wind is blowing? I didn't state that you SHOULD find out what the republicans wanted! I ASKED if any of you KNEW what they wanted! My point was to engage in a discussion about the fact that we really want the same things. We just allow the media to separate and divide.

Why do you want to discuss with ME, the personal insults, disagreements and nastiness? I'M not the one engaging in those behaviors! I'm the one on the receiving end of those behaviors! Why do you accuse me of being a know it all? Don't we ALL believe that our opinions are right? They wouldn't be our opinions if we weren't convicted. You state your opinions as much as I do. We're both entitled to do that. Why do you criticize me?

I don't have all the answers. But I'm willing to ask the questions. How can we ever come together as one, if we allow others to tell us what to think and believe. As I've said repeatedly, I think we're more alike than different but if we don't take the trouble to understand each other, we'll stay locked in this battle between dems and reps. Understanding is the only way out. I'm trying!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's a shame that some voters would be voting so ill informed. But if one is to vote, surely they would have some idea regarding the issues at hand?


I think the majority of people vote a party ticket. Then there are those who form their opinions based upon the attack ads they see on TV. Then there are those who base their vote upon how someone looks. And finally, there are those who pick according to which name sounds better. I tink its a minority who take the time and trouble to study the issues.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> The most recent election is USA, touted by GOP as a strong win for them, was decided by 36.6% of eligible voters. That shows me how ill informed they may be. I find it shameful that 63.4% of eligible voters had something else to do that day.


Those in the 63% think that somebody else will take care of things. They don't care because they think it won't affect their own lives. Fools!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The same amount of people voted in 2006 and Obama touted that the Dem's victory was a trouncing and a mandate by the people to implement his policies. So if it was true in 2006, the same can be said about 2014, a mandate against his policies. If people approved of his policies, we would have over 900 more Dems in all levels of government, not less. For Maryland to have a Republican governor condemns Obama and his policies more than any other election victory. Then WV goes female Republican and so on.


We would ALL do well, to ignore the rhetoric! People on both sides have not been happy with their government for years. That's why it keeps shifting back and forth. Hope springs eternal! We keep hoping for change but we keep getting more of the same.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to find the fact of Wisconsin voters as to Republicans, Democract, and Indendent voters.

As it seems that more people are becoming indendant voters and not going along party lines.

As I am an independant voter am glad to see that. Voting for the person not the party.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting list there, Nebraska. Frankly, I'd prefer to see the dumbest research study or project funded over yet another war, but just a quick glance over these would seem indicate that some are far from useless. The so-called "Bride to Nowhere" is an effort to boost Alaska's development, and 1M study on the bikes is probably related to the push to get Americans to use more environmentally-friendly types of transportation--hardly an insignificant matter.


IMO, the bridge to nowhere was about paying off a big contributor. As far as spending a million dollars to find out why people don't ride their bikes to work? I can give you a list of reasons, for FREE! 
They live too far away.
The streets don't have bike lanes, making travel dangerous.
People don't want to arrive at work, dirty and sweaty.
People don't want to be exhausted before they even start their work day.
There is nowhere to safely store their bikes.
You get soaked and splashed on rainy days.
It's hard to ride a bike in snow!
The potholes are killers.
Good bikes are expense and expensive to maintain.
People are lazy!
There! If you wanted more reasons, all you'd have to do, is ask a couple more people. It doesn't have to cost a million dollars.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> you are so right, the margins between win and loss are almost negligible. Here a Republican was already celebrating his win when a Democrat was announced the Winner. As you stated, Midterms usually bring about a shift. So nothing really unexpected. We are focusing on the future now and will be learning A LOT about the GOP who has been sleeping for the last 6 years.


We have a republican congressman who thought he could play the game with the big boys. He didn't represent his constituents while constantly telling us that he was. He wouldnt respond to email, letters or phone calls. We moved to get out of his district but then they redrew the lines and we ended up back in. Once I attended a rally, in which he stood up on the podium and lied to us. After the rally, he walked the crowds, glad handing his constituents. I challenged him on his lies. He didn't answer but his big, fat bodyguard got right in my face! I wondered whether this little 5'2", fifty something year old lady, was a threat to the senator, or a threat to the truth! Well, the masses are on to him! While the republicans swept our election, the people chose the democrat for congress! It serves him right!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the reminder not to try to answer specific question. Have a nice day. Winter's coming.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you! You're the first person that brought up a specific point; closing down the government. It doesn't exactly give me a lot to go on, in a discussion about whether either side actually knows what the other stands for.
> 
> I feel as if I can only try to make people understand why the reps shut down the government. First, let me make the point that the vast majority of federal government spending, goes directly to the political cronies of those on both sides of the aisle. I don't think anyone could or would deny that the government spends billions of dollars on nonsense crap! Weve all heard about the outrageous waste of our tax dollars. The list is ridiculously long but here are few to make you chuckle:
> $1.8 million to study why pigs smell
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> It's a beautiful place to live! 5,000 ft. elevation, pine trees, mountains. 15-20 degrees cooler than Phoenix (where I lived for 50 years or so) in the summer. Not much snow. Small town feel and still only an hour and 15 minutes from shopping and our children and grandchildren.
> 
> It is difficult to find other democrats. They are in hiding. Seriously. I've had people whisper to me that they are democrats, too, but have been attacked and vilified in public for saying so. One of the wackiest of the wacko extreme right wing legislators in Arizona lives very closeby. See her around town. She believes the earth is 6,000 years old.
> 
> ...


A big round of applause for our Brightest of Greens.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you! You're the first person that brought up a specific point; closing down the government. It doesn't exactly give me a lot to go on, in a discussion about whether either side actually knows what the other stands for.
> 
> I feel as if I can only try to make people understand why the reps shut down the government. First, let me make the point that the vast majority of federal government spending, goes directly to the political cronies of those on both sides of the aisle. I don't think anyone could or would deny that the government spends billions of dollars on nonsense crap! Weve all heard about the outrageous waste of our tax dollars. The list is ridiculously long but here are few to make you chuckle:
> $1.8 million to study why pigs smell
> ...


The worst folly of crazy spending was the Iraq war - both financially and in human loss. None of your figures even equal that. But then Obama's folly was supporting the Arab Spring which has led us to this mess now. So maybe I will save my wrath for the Defense Contractors and the Oil Jerks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"I agree with most of what you've said. I take exception with your labeling the tea party, a fringe group. If they WERE a fringe group, they couldn't have gotten elected." 


The Nazis were a fringe group - need I say more?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The worst folly of crazy spending was the Iraq war - both financially and in human loss. None of your figures even equal that. But then Obama's folly was supporting the Arab Spring which has led us to this mess now. So maybe I will save my wrath for the Defense Contractors and the Oil Jerks.


I agree! I was just trying to find things that I THOUGHT everyone could agree, were waste. It IS the constant state of war that is the worst!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> "I agree with most of what you've said. I take exception with your labeling the tea party, a fringe group. If they WERE a fringe group, they couldn't have gotten elected."
> 
> The Nazis were a fringe group - need I say more?


Apparently, they weren't when they were elected. Any group must offer what the people want, to get elected.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think the majority of people vote a party ticket. Then there are those who form their opinions based upon the attack ads they see on TV. Then there are those who base their vote upon how someone looks. And finally, there are those who pick according to which name sounds better. I tink its a minority who take the time and trouble to study the issues.


Glad you identified this as opinion because I don't think you could support "tiny minority" with facts. However, I do agree that there are too many people who vote even though they are not informed. Left AND right.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> It's a beautiful place to live! 5,000 ft. elevation, pine trees, mountains. 15-20 degrees cooler than Phoenix (where I lived for 50 years or so) in the summer. Not much snow. Small town feel and still only an hour and 15 minutes from shopping and our children and grandchildren.
> 
> It is difficult to find other democrats. They are in hiding. Seriously. I've had people whisper to me that they are democrats, too, but have been attacked and vilified in public for saying so. One of the wackiest of the wacko extreme right wing legislators in Arizona lives very closeby. See her around town. She believes the earth is 6,000 years old.
> 
> ...


Green, you go girl!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Apparently, they weren't when they were elected. Any group must offer what the people want, to get elected.


They can also lie. Been known to happen.

Before you say the dems lie too, I already know that.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Dem 28.67 %
> 
> Rep. 34.86
> 
> ...


Provide your source/s.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Provide your source/s.


She is correct, Wombat. Arizonans are so disgusted with right wingers here that many of the more moderate republicans have begun to bail.

Which leaves them at a decided disadvantage. In Arizona the nominating petition for independents require something like 4,000 times more signatures than for dems or repubs. I did not look up that number, just pulled it from my memory bank but I'm absolutely certain that our legislature intended to make sure they have made it as difficult as possible for them. Additionally, in Arizona if an independent voter wishes to vote in a primary, they must submit a special request to the Secretary of State, asking for a ballot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Provide your source/s.


You don't command anyone, and she already did.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't command anyone, and she already did.


And neither do you. She did not provide sources.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> The Tea Partiers are the extremists of the Reps. But I am more concerned about their desire to put SS into a voucher plan or eliminate social benefit programs. I think they are supporters of war and business to the exclusion of all else. They are big supporters of Israel so that is their one plus but for America, the middle and under class, they are deadly. I don't like extremists of any stripe.


The Tea Party does have an extremist group, but hardly do the majority of the members fall into it. Most just want a small federal government, have power return to the states, as the states know what their residents' needs are. They want a strong defense, meaning a strong country - they are not war mongers. They want a strong economy, good jobs, good education, etc., etc. They have been vilified by the press from the beginning. The Dems have attacked them from the beginning also, as have rhino Republicans. I'll say it again, they have been attacked from the beginning because it was a popular movement. It gained momentum fast and scared the media, Dems and rhino Repubs. Only solution for them was to attack and destroy. The rhino Repubs certainly did not care if it divided the party.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The Tea Party does have an extremist group, but hardly do the majority of the members fall into it. Most just want a small federal government, have power return to the states, as the states know what their residents' needs are. They want a strong defense, meaning a strong country - they are not war mongers. They want a strong economy, good jobs, good education, etc., etc. They have been vilified by the press from the beginning. The Dems have attacked them from the beginning also, as have rhino Republicans. I'll say it again, they have been attacked from the beginning because it was a popular movement. It gained momentum fast and scared the media, Dems and rhino Repubs. Only solution for them was to attack and destroy. The rhino Repubs certainly did not care if it divided the party.


Isn't a moderate Tea Partier an oxymoron? Who is considered a moderate tea party person?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Tea party, tea baggers, rhino Repubs. What's next?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Tea party, tea baggers, rhino Repubs. What's next?


The Wombat/Sloth Political Party.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The Wombat/Sloth Political Party.


Yes, and it would be a thinking party and an inclusive party. It would 'command' bi-partisan activity at all times without the over hanging religious connotations.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> The Wombat/Sloth Political Party.


Give me a platform to hang upside down on and maybe I'll join you.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Tea party, tea baggers, rhino Repubs. What's next?


I'm kind of fond of teapubs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> And neither do you. She did not provide sources.


"As of 2014 reported voters in state of Arizona, *by state government."* (also confirmed by your Lib buddy, Green)

It's unfortunate you cannot read, only insult and demand.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's a shame that some voters would be voting so ill informed. But if one is to vote, surely they would have some idea regarding the issues at hand?


Cannot the same be said for your country? You said voting is mandatory, so aren't some of your voters just as ill informed as ours? Wouldn't they just be casting their vote because they are ordered to do so by law?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I'm kind of fond of teapubs.


Speaking of tea...have you ever been to a store called "Teavana"? While shopping at the Mall of America, we were walking by the store. It smelled soooo good, so I decided to go in. They gave me a sample that was yummy. So I said I'd like a small bag. Well, they mix it right there, from different teas. I got a teeny, tiny bag of tea and it cost me $16! When I got home and tried it, it didn't taste the same! :shock: Never again!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Speaking of tea...have you ever been to a store called "Teavana"? While shopping at the Mall of America, we were walking by the store. It smelled soooo good, so I decided to go in. They gave me a sample that was yummy. So I said I'd like a small bag. Well, they mix it right there, from different teas. I got a teeny, tiny bag of tea and it cost me $16! When I got home and tried it, it didn't taste the same! :shock: Never again!


I don't think I'll book a trip to Mall of America to visit Teavana, then. How disappointing to spend that much and not get what you expected.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Isn't a moderate Tea Partier an oxymoron? Who is considered a moderate tea party person?


I'm not going to put a media title/category on a member of the Tea Party. IMO that's where all the misinformation is generated. The politicians that are Tea Party members are still politicians and do what politicians do.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

If any of you are curious to know what the tea party stands for, their beliefs are clearly stated on their webpage. They sound reasonable enough until you dig a little deeper.

Go to teaparty.com. Click on the "Projects" tab, then go to "Martial Law."

Very informative.

Not to say everyone who identifies with the Tea Party believes what is written. But I know many in my community who take this as gospel. Draw your own conclusions about truth and common sense and most of all, the level of hate that prompts such writings.

From the tea party OFFICIAL website:

Stripping your freedom is not a pipe dream but a reality! Fema Camps are already built and waiting for you! Theyve been practicing for Martial Law and the great round-up of citizens in the 300-acre fake city Obama had built in Virginia. Do NOT dismiss this under any circumstance. It is serious.

Heres what they are going to do:
Grab our guns and leave us defenseless!
Grant amnesty to tens of millions more illegal aliens to kill your vote!
Extinguish free-speech, crush it anywhere it exists!
Intern unlimited numbers of US citizens without cause!
Brand conservatives and the Tea Party as terrorists!
Teach our children that sexual perversion is normal!
Strip your wealth by taxing you to death and give it to the world to consume!
Make all private homes government housing!
Outlaw certain foods and gasoline-powered vehicles!
Bypass then reduce and eliminate Congress!
Make states accountable to the UN!
Reduce our military by 90%!
Remove our borders!
- See more at: http://www.teaparty.org/afp/#sthash.nrBU0Qnu.dpuf

Do any of these claims sound familiar???


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks for asking PP. It has calmed down but not completely. I have a dry socket so onto the antibiotics I go. Dentist says it's very common. I was hoping to be the unique one. :|


I, who personally have supported several gentlemen in the dental profession, have no idea what a dry socket is. I know what a dry drunk is, what an electric socket is, but I've never heard of your ailment.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Many may have wanted medicare but obviously many more do not. If the people truly wanted universal healthcare we would have it. They would have voted for the people, who would give it to them. They did not. I'm not sure what you mean about the president wanting a public option for insurance plans. In effect, isn't that what he's done? He promised that if we liked our insurance, we could keep it. But that wasn't true. He dictated the coverage we must have and penalized anyone offering better coverage (cadillac plan), than everyone else had. I think Obama gave the insurance companies what they wanted, but he certainly didn't give republicans what they wanted.


You have a very high opinion of the American electorate. They were scared silly into thinking Obama and Obamacare were just another way of taking their freedoms away. Death panels, old people not getting the care they need, the other stuff the Tea Party came out against. Of course, they're the ones who said "Keep your government hands off our Medicare," which shows how well-informed they are.

The public option would have been government-sponsored insurance; it would have been in the exchanges along with the private insurance companies.

But you're right about the ACA not working for some people. If the GOP had seriously worked on it instead of spending all their time voting to annul it, maybe it could have been better planned. But they were the ones who wouldn't compromise.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You have a very high opinion of the American electorate. They were scared silly into thinking Obama and Obamacare were just another way of taking their freedoms away. Death panels, old people not getting the care they need, the other stuff the Tea Party came out against. Of course, they're the ones who said "Keep your government hands off our Medicare," which shows how well-informed they are.
> 
> The public option would have been government-sponsored insurance; it would have been in the exchanges along with the private insurance companies.
> 
> But you're right about the ACA not working for some people. If the GOP had seriously worked on it instead of spending all their time voting to annul it, maybe it could have been better planned. But they were the ones who wouldn't compromise.


I have a high opinion of people being able to make decisions for themselves! I have a low opinion of anyone who thinks that the government knows better than we do, what we need! I want my medical history, my medical treatment and my personal health decisions to be between me and my doctor. Period! I don't want my medical records online and I don't want anyone in government, having access to them! I don't want to be told what coverage I must buy and I don't want that coverage to be limited. I want the government to run the government, NOT ME! I don't need them to tell me what to do! They screw up everything anyway. I don't need a babysitter or a nanny, but if I did, I sure wouldn't trust those folks!

All of this talk of compromise is nonsense! The only reason they didn't go after universal health is because they knew they couldn't get enough of their own to pass it. Otherwise, they'd have forced it down our throats. Obamacare is just an incremental step towards government care. The republicans were never offered a compromise! They tried to get one but obama wouldn't give an inch! You can't change history! We were all here! The dems have a funny way of viewing compromise. IE the reps want cherry pie and the dems want apple. The dems compromise by saying, we'll give you a sliver of our apple pie. Take it or leave it. No thanks! I don't want your pie and you shouldn't be trying to force me to eat it!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Speaking of tea...have you ever been to a store called "Teavana"? While shopping at the Mall of America, we were walking by the store. It smelled soooo good, so I decided to go in. They gave me a sample that was yummy. So I said I'd like a small bag. Well, they mix it right there, from different teas. I got a teeny, tiny bag of tea and it cost me $16! When I got home and tried it, it didn't taste the same! :shock: Never again!


I did the same thing! There is a Teavana at the Galleria Mall and I tasted a great tea and could not believe how much it cost. I walk by that store very quickly now!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I believe that fraud is fraud! I don't believe anyone who tells me that one type is significant, and another is not.


It's not about significance; it's about how much could be accomplished investigating one type rather than another. If the number of incidents of Fraud A is small, it's not worth spending money on, whereas catching people committing Fraud B could stop millions of dollars from being misused.

You may recall that Gov. Rick Scott of Fla. insisted that all applicants for welfare had to undergo drug testing. It cost the state nearly $500,000 to test a few hundred people, finding only 20 who had used drugs. Was that really worth while? Sure, those 20 were committing some kind of crime when they applied for welfare, but the state would have spent less giving it to them than weeding them out. On the other hand, Scott made a lot of money off Medicare and may himself have committed fraud. Catching him would have netted a few million.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not about significance; it's about how much could be accomplished investigating one type rather than another. If the number of incidents of Fraud A is small, it's not worth spending money on, whereas catching people committing Fraud B could stop millions of dollars from being misused.
> 
> You may recall that Gov. Rick Scott of Fla. insisted that all applicants for welfare had to undergo drug testing. It cost the state nearly $500,000 to test a few hundred people, finding only 20 who had used drugs. Was that really worth while? Sure, those 20 were committing some kind of crime when they applied for welfare, but the state would have spent less giving it to them than weeding them out. On the other hand, Scott made a lot of money off Medicare and may himself have committed fraud. Catching him would have netted a few million.


Scott pushed the drug testing through and owned the drug testing facilities used to test suspected druggies. (Definition of suspected druggie: anyone getting food stamps). Medicare fraud only one of his schemes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think the majority of people vote a party ticket. Then there are those who form their opinions based upon the attack ads they see on TV. Then there are those who base their vote upon how someone looks. And finally, there are those who pick according to which name sounds better. I tink its a minority who take the time and trouble to study the issues.


A very small minority at that. On this matter we agree completely.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Provide your source/s.


Are you really that interested?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have a high opinion of people being able to make decisions for themselves! I have a low opinion of anyone who thinks that the government knows better than we do, what we need! I want my medical history, my medical treatment and my personal health decisions to be between me and my doctor. Period! I don't want my medical records online and I don't want anyone in government, having access to them! I don't want to be told what coverage I must buy and I don't want that coverage to be limited. I want the government to run the government, NOT ME! I don't need them to tell me what to do! They screw up everything anyway. I don't need a babysitter or a nanny, but if I did, I sure wouldn't trust those folks!
> 
> All of this talk of compromise is nonsense! The only reason they didn't go after universal health is because they knew they couldn't get enough of their own to pass it. Otherwise, they'd have forced it down our throats. Obamacare is just an incremental step towards government care. The republicans were never offered a compromise! They tried to get one but obama wouldn't give an inch! You can't change history! We were all here! The dems have a funny way of viewing compromise. IE the reps want cherry pie and the dems want apple. The dems compromise by saying, we'll give you a sliver of our apple pie. Take it or leave it. No thanks! I don't want your pie and you shouldn't be trying to force me to eat it!


I doubt that you need to worry about being forced to eat pie. And if government care means Medicare, I say bring it on!

You are being a bit dramatic, don't you think?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Scott pushed the drug testing through and owned the drug testing facilities used to test suspected druggies. (Definition of suspected druggie: anyone getting food stamps). Medicare fraud only one of his schemes.


Besides which, he's really creepy-looking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "As of 2014 reported voters in state of Arizona, *by state government."* (also confirmed by your Lib buddy, Green)
> 
> It's unfortunate you cannot read, only insult and demand.


Insults????????
No - your post shows who insults- every single post you make on these threads. You can not 'correct' anyone without insulting. You 
are so full of self love and 'superiority' you make us all sick.

Changed my mind except to say that NO ONE on these threads on either side come close to you for your insults and self aggrandizement. You are Mistress of all knowledge and you have managed to be disliked by all the people you try to convince. not working - try being pleasant - you might get farther.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> try being pleasant - you might get farther.


It's probably too late for her. She does not try to convince. She makes pronouncements and authoritative statements only.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "As of 2014 reported voters in state of Arizona, *by state government."* (also confirmed by your Lib buddy, Green)
> 
> It's unfortunate you cannot read, only insult and demand.


No, what's unfortunate is that you, once again, 'command' attention by swooping in to inject your particular brand of venom. POQ.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Cannot the same be said for your country? You said voting is mandatory, so aren't some of your voters just as ill informed as ours? Wouldn't they just be casting their vote because they are ordered to do so by law?


I've already said that very thing about Australian voters in a previous post. Do your homework.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you really that interested?


I've been very interested in the mid-term elections. Not so much with the minions and their venerable leader swooping in. But if you're going to quote numbers, then you need to quote your source.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> It's probably too late for her. She does not try to convince. She makes pronouncements and authoritative statements only.


And she COMMANDS!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I, who personally have supported several gentlemen in the dental profession, have no idea what a dry socket is. I know what a dry drunk is, what an electric socket is, but I've never heard of your ailment.


My internet speed has slowed for the month so I can't provide a formal description of what dry socket is. But if you google dry socket there are a plethora of sites waiting to explain.

In simple terms, it's medical name is alveolar osteitis and it occurs when a blood clot fails to form after extraction of a permanent adult molar tooth, usually a wisdom tooth. So you're left with an open wound far longer (thus the 'dry')and infection sets in.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> My internet speed has slowed for the month so I can't provide a formal description of what dry socket is. But if you google dry socket there are a plethora of sites waiting to explain.
> 
> In simple terms, it's medical name is alveolar osteitis and it occurs when a blood clot fails to form after extraction of a permanent adult molar tooth, usually a wisdom tooth. So you're left with an open wound far longer (thus the 'dry')and infection sets in.


Ouch. You have my sympathy and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> My internet speed has slowed for the month so I can't provide a formal description of what dry socket is. But if you google dry socket there are a plethora of sites waiting to explain.
> 
> In simple terms, it's medical name is alveolar osteitis and it occurs when a blood clot fails to form after extraction of a permanent adult molar tooth, usually a wisdom tooth. So you're left with an open wound far longer (thus the 'dry')and infection sets in.


That sounds awful. Don't they give you stitches after they pull a tooth? Surely there's some way to prevent it. Okay, Google I will.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Ouch. You have my sympathy and wishes for a speedy recovery.


Thank you Green.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That sounds awful. Don't they give you stitches after they pull a tooth? Surely there's some way to prevent it. Okay, Google I will.


No stitches for a straight forward extraction however, I had an extraction about 3 years ago which wasn't straight forward. Gum excised and bone chiselled out. Stitches and the most excruciating pain after the local wore off.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> No stitches for a straight forward extraction however, I had an extraction about 3 years ago which wasn't straight forward. Gum excised and bone chiselled out. Stitches and the most excruciating pain after the local wore off.


I'm sorry. Mouth pain is horrible. I can distract myself from pain in other areas, but not the mouth. You've really gone through a lot.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you Green.


Pain meds? You are not enduring this without meds, I hope.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> My internet speed has slowed for the month so I can't provide a formal description of what dry socket is. But if you google dry socket there are a plethora of sites waiting to explain.
> 
> In simple terms, it's medical name is alveolar osteitis and it occurs when a blood clot fails to form after extraction of a permanent adult molar tooth, usually a wisdom tooth. So you're left with an open wound far longer (thus the 'dry')and infection sets in.


Yucky Ducky. Chew on the other side and get well soon.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry. Mouth pain is horrible. I can distract myself from pain in other areas, but not the mouth. You've really gone through a lot.


I really appreciate your empathy. Thank you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Pain meds? You are not enduring this without meds, I hope.


Ipobrufen and paracetamol and they work very well. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Yucky Ducky. Chew on the other side and get well soon.


Thank you Sloth. Other side is really getting a work out! It's all good.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you Sloth. Other side is really getting a work out! It's all good.


It might be good for weight loss - not that I know if you need that. Is your dentist helping you?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> It might be good for weight loss - not that I know if you need that. Is your dentist helping you?


Yes. She prescribed antibiotics and she wants to see me next Friday. At no charge which is nice.

Weight loss? I do have some weight to lose and it's so hard! Or I'm just lazy. Lazy it is. :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> No stitches for a straight forward extraction however, I had an extraction about 3 years ago which wasn't straight forward. Gum excised and bone chiselled out. Stitches and the most excruciating pain after the local wore off.


Are you familiar with The Secret Lives of Sheep? It's a great distractor from pain, and I think the best thing on KP. In case you haven't seen it, the second episode is here: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176236-1.html (I couldn't find the first.)

The latest one is at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-297498-1.html

Disregard this message if you've seen them already or really hate sheep.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes. She prescribed antibiotics and she wants to see me next Friday. At no charge which is nice.
> 
> Weight loss? I do have some weight to lose and it's so hard! Or I'm just lazy. Lazy it is. :-D


Stay on topic. Your gums are heating up.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you familiar with The Secret Lives of Sheep? It's a great distractor from pain, and I think the best thing on KP. In case you haven't seen it, the second episode is here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176236-1.html (I couldn't find the first.)
> 
> The latest one is at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-297498-1.html
> ...


I do follow the sheep but haven't seen the latest so thanks for the link. The OP is so clever and I have a LOL every time I catch up with her.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Stay on topic. Your gums are heating up.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you familiar with The Secret Lives of Sheep? It's a great distractor from pain, and I think the best thing on KP. In case you haven't seen it, the second episode is here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176236-1.html (I couldn't find the first.)
> 
> The latest one is at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-297498-1.html
> ...


Beverly is a genius, san doubt.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Meant to say something else.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's a shame that some voters would be voting so ill informed. But if one is to vote, surely they would have some idea regarding the issues at hand?


Many US voters are ill informed but they vote anyway, often for one party because that's the one they are registered with. Also, voter turn out is abysmal. It would be great if we had the Australian method here.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Many US voters are ill informed but they vote anyway, often for one party because that's the one they are registered with. Also, voter turn out is abysmal. It would be great if we had the Australian method here.


Even with compulsory voting here people vote the same way as their parents did and have done for years.

Our Liberal Coalition Party is conservative and the Australian Labor Party is liberal. Business owners for example will vote Liberal and trade unionists will vote labor.

Then there is the group who will vote on major issues. We have a state election due at the end of November. One of the key issues is a plan to build an underground road way which will link the eastern part of Melbourne to the west. Another issue has been cut backs to the TAFE education system (essentially teaching trades and services).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I doubt that you need to worry about being forced to eat pie. And if government care means Medicare, I say bring it on!
> 
> You are being a bit dramatic, don't you think?


Joey -- you are trying every day to force us to agree with you about abortion? So don't worry about having to eat pie.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

North Korea has released 2 American citizens and it looks like the new Attorney General has been appointed:

http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/11/09/02/46/American-detainees-on-their-way-home-after-being-released-from-North-Korean-captivity


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> North Korea has released 2 American citizens and it looks like the new Attorney General has been appointed:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/11/09/02/46/American-detainees-on-their-way-home-after-being-released-from-North-Korean-captivity


Who is more up to date on American news than Wombat???? I will bestow unofficial American citizenship on her. She gets the scoop before anyone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've already said that very thing about Australian voters in a previous post. Do your homework.


Well excuse me for not reading every single word you utter.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Well excuse me for not reading every single word you utter.


You are excused.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well excuse me for not reading every single word you utter.


Don't bother. The low information voters don't know the difference between putting up someone for confirmation and appointing someone.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Lakes - Tell LL that I am sorry she broke her leg. But I was very impressed with her socks.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Now this is dedication:

http://www.9news.com.au/health/2014/11/09/12/14/man-volunteered-to-be-infected-with-ebola-virus-in-vaccine-trial


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Head of IS critically wounded by air strike among other high ranking IS personnel and not a moment too soon:

http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/11/09/10/40/US-airstrikes-critically-would-ISIL-caliph


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Who is more up to date on American news than Wombat???? I will bestow unofficial American citizenship on her. She gets the scoop before anyone.


I am very flattered and very proud oh Sloth one!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> North Korea has released 2 American citizens and it looks like the new Attorney General has been appointed:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/11/09/02/46/American-detainees-on-their-way-home-after-being-released-from-North-Korean-captivity


I am glad they are free. I think about how their families must be feeling right now. It must have been a terrible worry for them and I hope they are already home!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Julie Bishop, Australia's Foreign Policy Minister, has been named as Woman of the Year. Although my leanings are towards the Australian Labor Party (currently in opposition), I admire Julie Bishop for her stunning stateswomanship and her diplomacy. Julie Bishop is someone who gets things done and represents her country flawlessly. Oh, and she has great fashion sense:

http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/11/09/13/05/bishop-named-magazine-s-woman-of-year


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Don't bother. The low information voters don't know the difference between putting up someone for confirmation and appointing someone.


Meaning what?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad they are free. I think about how their families must be feeling right now. It must have been a terrible worry for them and I hope they are already home!


Well on the way at least. I've read that negotiation for their release has been conducted privately however, I also read that Dennis Rodman has claimed they were released due to a letter that he wrote to Kim Jong-un. Scary thought.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well excuse me for not reading every single word you utter.


There is no excuse for you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Meaning what?


Meaning LTL has no idea what she just said. All talk and no back up, Wombat.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Meaning LTL has no idea what she just said. All talk and no back up, Wombat.


I agree. Most of her posts are nasty. Not much substance coming from her most of the time.

How are you Bratty?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Well on the way at least. I've read that negotiation for their release has been conducted privately however, I also read that Dennis Rodman has claimed they were released due to a letter that he wrote to Kim Jong-un. Scary thought.


Being from Chicago, I loved Dennis Rodman. The Bulls were fantastic and he was outrageous. My bros told me he never scored - just caught the rebounds and passed. But I guess that is an important skill. Remember when he would dress like a bride?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I agree. Most of her posts are nasty. Not much substance coming from her most of the time.
> 
> How are you Bratty?


I'm good, Wombat! I see the "Christians" are on the attack tonight. It's hilarious to read their posts and read their signatures. It just doesn't work.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just stopping in to say hi.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm watching this wonderful film called 'Secretariat' about that magnificent American race horse. What a stunner! And then there was Sea Biscuit, another stunning creature.

Australia can boast a race horse called Phar Lap. He was racing during the late 20's and during the early depression. He was owned by an American gentleman but trained in Australia. Later, he was taken over to America and raced there. Sadly he died in the early 30's. Some believed he was poisoned.

Then there was Makybe Diva, a beautiful mare who won the Melbourne Cup 3 times. Australian owned and trained. She was unbeatable.

Then there was the little black mare Black Caviar, undefeated in 25 races. A little bullet. Australian owned and trained.

I adore horses. I attended riding school for a few years until a 'calm' horse named Princess threw me off her. Riding school staff said I landed in the perfect way, flat on my back, so no damage. Bloody Princess came over and snorted in my face. I haven't ridden since.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm good, Wombat! I see the "Christians" are on the attack tonight. It's hilarious to read their posts and read their signatures. It just doesn't work.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just stopping in to say hi.


They're always on the attack. Must be something in their holy water or wafers. Or the incense, or the ink in their bibles. It's gotta be something. :evil:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Being from Chicago, I loved Dennis Rodman. The Bulls were fantastic and he was outrageous. My bros told me he never scored - just caught the rebounds and passed. But I guess that is an important skill. Remember when he would dress like a bride?


I enjoyed watching him in that rehab show - Celebrity Rehab or something also with that Janice Dickenson whom I also liked. He's a character that's for sure and if he can influence that Kim Jong-un in a good way, I guess it's a good thing.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Meaning what?


I thought you knew soooooo much about the American Constitution, why don't you know the answer?

Presidents put someone up for confirmation. He does not have the power to appoint someone for A. G., the Senate must approve of the nominee.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My oh my. Nothing classier than putting someone down for not 'knowing' all you know.

I think this telegraphs that the GOP has no intention of working with the Democrats. Two more years of the SOSO will surely enhance the image of the Congress. Not.

I hope for more Executive Action wherever possible.



lovethelake said:


> I thought you knew soooooo much about the American Constitution, why don't you know the answer?
> 
> Presidents put someone up for confirmation. He does not have the power to appoint someone for A. G., the Senate must approve of the nominee.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I thought you knew soooooo much about the American Constitution, why don't you know the answer?
> 
> Presidents put someone up for confirmation. He does not have the power to appoint someone for A. G., the Senate must approve of the nominee.


I have never claimed I know 'so much' about the American Constitution so that point of yours is moot.

You never say anything in context, so your posts are meaningless and if it takes this amount of time to work out what you're saying then its simply not worth the effort.

America will have a new Attorney General in Loretta Lynch. Wonderful:

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/11/09/obama-urging-senate-to-confirm-attorney-general-nominee-loretta-lynch-quickly/


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I thought you knew soooooo much about the American Constitution, why don't you know the answer?
> 
> Presidents put someone up for confirmation. He does not have the power to appoint someone for A. G., the Senate must approve of the nominee.


Anyone who's interested, read Advise and Consent by Allen Drury


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lakes - you always come here with such a nasty tone - so different than on Denim. We are more alike than not except for a few opinions which hardly constitute all we are. Why can't you show that other side to you instead of a side that I am sure you keep covered with the rest of the world?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have never claimed I know 'so much' about the American Constitution so that point of yours is moot.
> 
> You never say anything in context, so your posts are meaningless and if it takes this amount of time to work out what you're saying then its simply not worth the effort.
> 
> ...


Loretta Lynch might be the next AG if the Senate approves her nomination. The President can urge the Senate to approve her nomination, but that doesn't mean they will.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> They're always on the attack. Must be something in their holy water or wafers. Or the incense, or the ink in their bibles. It's gotta be something. :evil:


Wombatnomore
that has been my suspicion as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Lakes - you always come here with such a nasty tone - so different than on Denim. We are more alike than not except for a few opinions which hardly constitute all we are. Why can't you show that other side to you instead of a side that I am sure you keep covered with the rest of the world?


SQM
perhaps we should just ignore the ignorant.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> perhaps we should just ignore the ignorant.


You are always smarter than I am Huckle.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Meaning what?


Meaning you have low information because you don't understand the difference.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> SQM said:
> 
> 
> > Who is more up to date on American news than Wombat???? I will bestow unofficial American citizenship on her. She gets the scoop before anyone.
> ...


Would you two get a room! This is getting embarrassing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I thought you knew soooooo much about the American Constitution, why don't you know the answer?
> 
> Presidents put someone up for confirmation. He does not have the power to appoint someone for A. G., the Senate must approve of the nominee.


She is beyond teaching, pure and simple. Did you read her stupid comments about Christians (holy water, wafers, Bibles, etc.)?

Some American, oops, I mean Australian.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> My oh my. Nothing classier than putting someone down for not 'knowing' all you know.
> 
> I think this telegraphs that the GOP has no intention of working with the Democrats. Two more years of the SOSO will surely enhance the image of the Congress. Not.
> 
> I hope for more Executive Action wherever possible.


Good Lord, you are an American and didn't know either.

Hopeless - another one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> America will have a new Attorney General in Loretta Lynch. Wonderful:


You sure about that? How do you *know* she'll be confirmed?

You know so much about American civics, please fill in the Americans with your wisdom. :-D


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Would you two get a room! This is getting embarrassing.


Ha Ha.

And sob sob to the S.O.B. who is doing a lot of negative posting on this site instead of kneeling in her pew or is it poo?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You sure about that? How do you *know* she'll be confirmed?
> 
> You know so much about American civics, please fill in the Americans with your wisdom. :-D


I guess you didn't read the two posts I made on this page. Instead of being helpful, you just had to get a dig in at Wombatnomore. The book, Advice and Consent by Allen Drury, and the film of the same name. give an excellent view of what the Senate does when a President nominates someone to a position such as Attorney General. Yes, I'm well aware that the book and film are fiction. However, they still give a great view of the Senate's role to advise the President and consent to his nominations. Do us all a favor and think before you open your ugly mouth.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Just a little Republican double standard revisited. The Donald got mad because President Obama would not stop all flights from Africa. His Son and his new Bride are going on a Honeymoon to Africa. Only private plans now can go where-ever they want to and the rest of us wave them Good-bye and Hello? Bet, when these two come back nobody checks them and puts them into quarantine. Time for Donald to shut up and get lost.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I guess you didn't read the two posts I made on this page. Instead of being helpful, you just had to get a dig in at Wombatnomore. The book, Advise and Consent by Allen Drury, and the film of the same name. give an excellent view of what the Senate does when a President nominates someone to a position such as Attorney General. Yes, I'm well aware that the book and film are fiction. However, they still give a great view of the Senate's role to advise the President and consent to his nominations. Do us all a favor and think before you open your ugly mouth.


Are you seriously expecting any content from her? I've been waiting for over a year to see a message that contributes to a conversation rather than detracting from it. That mouth is shovel ready - always prepared for a dig at someone.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Just a little Republican double standard revisited. The Donald got mad because President Obama would not stop all flights from Africa. His Son and his new Bride are going on a Honeymoon to Africa. Only private plans now can go where-ever they want to and the rest of us wave them Good-bye and Hello? Bet, when these two come back nobody checks them and puts them into quarantine. Time for Donald to shut up and get lost.


Huck, do you remember how quickly members of the Bin Laden family were flown out of the US after 9/11, when commercial airlines weren't permitted to fly?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have never claimed I know 'so much' about the American Constitution so that point of yours is moot.
> 
> You never say anything in context, so your posts are meaningless and if it takes this amount of time to work out what you're saying then its simply not worth the effort.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Meaning you have low information because you don't understand the difference.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is beyond teaching, pure and simple. Did you read her stupid comments about Christians (holy water, wafers, Bibles, etc.)?
> 
> Some American, oops, I mean Australian.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<<<whispering....was that a mistake? It's in my journal.>>>>
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Meaning you have low information because you don't understand the difference.


knitpresentgifts
is that English?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I guess you didn't read the two posts I made on this page. Instead of being helpful, you just had to get a dig in at Wombatnomore. The book, Advice and Consent by Allen Drury, and the film of the same name. give an excellent view of what the Senate does when a President nominates someone to a position such as Attorney General. Yes, I'm well aware that the book and film are fiction. However, they still give a great view of the Senate's role to advise the President and consent to his nominations. Do us all a favor and think before you open your ugly mouth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Ugliest American. You all know what I'm thinking of the happy honeymooners.



Huckleberry said:


> Just a little Republican double standard revisited. The Donald got mad because President Obama would not stop all flights from Africa. His Son and his new Bride are going on a Honeymoon to Africa. Only private plans now can go where-ever they want to and the rest of us wave them Good-bye and Hello? Bet, when these two come back nobody checks them and puts them into quarantine. Time for Donald to shut up and get lost.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you seriously expecting any content from her? I've been waiting for over a year to see a message that contributes to a conversation rather than detracting from it. That mouth is shovel ready - always prepared for a dig at someone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You sure about that? How do you *know* she'll be confirmed?
> 
> You know so much about American civics, please fill in the Americans with your wisdom. :-D


knitpresentgifts
and you know she won't? I bet, she will, for very obvious reasons.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I do. We must protect our rich friends. Not. The time will come.



Poor Purl said:


> Huck, do you remember how quickly members of the Bin Laden family were flown out of the US after 9/11, when commercial airlines weren't permitted to fly?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, do you remember how quickly members of the Bin Laden family were flown out of the US after 9/11, when commercial airlines weren't permitted to fly?


Poor Purl
thank you for reminding me/us.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Would you two get a room! This is getting embarrassing.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: We would but we like the other sex.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: We would but we like the other sex.


Hi Wombat,

Saw the "Miss Fisher" series for the first time on Netflix. Saw parts of Melbin. Very good series.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You sure about that? How do you *know* she'll be confirmed?
> 
> You know so much about American civics, please fill in the Americans with your wisdom. :-D


I *know* that my country is an ally of America and is willing to work with her to wipe out the terrorist group IS. I *know*that America's policies and political landscape will affect my country, as it always has, going forward.

I *know* that your senate will do the right thing by appointing President Obama's appointee because it's the right thing to do. And if they don't, then I will *know* that YOUR senate is the dry old man's club that we've all been warned about.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Actions speak louder than words. We'll see, and judge accordingly.



Wombatnomore said:


> I *know* that my country is an ally of America and is willing to work with her to wipe out the terrorist group IS. I *know*that America's policies and political landscape will affect my country, as it always has, going forward.
> 
> I *know* that your senate will do the right thing by appointing President Obama's appointee because it's the right thing to do. And if they don't, then I will *know* that YOUR senate is the dry old man's club that we've all been warned about.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: We would but we like the other sex.


I bet you expect a response from me. Well, you're not getting one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I *know* that my country is an ally of America and is willing to work with her to wipe out the terrorist group IS. I *know*that America's policies and political landscape will affect my country, as it always has, going forward.
> 
> I *know* that your senate will do the right thing by appointing President Obama's appointee because it's the right thing to do. And if they don't, then I will *know* that YOUR senate is the dry old man's club that we've all been warned about.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The "Lame Duck" Democratic Senate can confirm her if they do it before Jan 3rd.


joeysomma
have we ever in our lifetime seen such lame arses as the Republicans? Anyone speaking the truth will have to answer NO. They should have won midterm by a wide margin (that has been the experience of the past) but instead 14 positions, till the end, were too close to call. that is a democratic win.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I *know* that my country is an ally of America and is willing to work with her to wipe out the terrorist group IS. I *know*that America's policies and political landscape will affect my country, as it always has, going forward.
> 
> I *know* that your senate will do the right thing by appointing President Obama's appointee because it's the right thing to do. And if they don't, then I will *know* that YOUR senate is the dry old man's club that we've all been warned about.


Do you *know* that the old, dried up Senate leader, Harry Reid, *a Democrat*, has refused over the course of the last six or seven years to bring much of anything to the Senate floor?

Do you know the Senate is legally required to produce and pass a budget each year and hasn't since Obama has been President?

Do you know that Obama hasn't been given every appointee he has chosen even though the Dems have had the Senate majority for the majority of Obama's term?

No, of course you didn't. If the Dem Senate leader had an ounce of integrity and the attitude of service to his Country, he would have done the *right and proper* thing and followed the order of law and had a working and productive Senate under his leadership.

But, NOOOOOO, Reid had to play chicken and dirty politics and institute the Nuclear Option to protect his sorry political party who did barely a thing in the past seven years under his non-existent leadership. Replicating the White House, I might add.

Bet you didn't know much of any of that. Maybe you can get through to the thick skulls of the obstructionistic Dem party in our present Congress and White House. Maybe, you, an outsider, with plenty of opinions about MY Country's political leaders can talk about what you know about instead of offering advice when you don't know what is going on or have a dog in the fight. Maybe you've just learned that the Senate of my Country is as you described, a dry, old man's club of a Dems majority who even though in the majority, have done nothing for the good of America.

P.S. You don't see Americans telling your country how they will and should operate. What's that tell ya?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Meaning you have low information because you don't understand the difference.


KG's famous words. It is she that is not understanding.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you *know* that the old, dried up Senate leader, Harry Reid, has refused over the course of the last six or seven years to bring much of anything to the Senate floor?
> 
> Do you know the Senate is legally required to produce and pass a budget each year and hasn't since Obama has been President?
> 
> ...


Had the Republican controlled House of Reps written any relevant bills, maybe they would have been passed. Sending 50+ bills to repeal Obamacare is all they focused on. They wasted more time and money than any other congress.

Keep showing us how much you don't know, Cheryl.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The "Lame Duck" Democratic Senate can confirm her if they do it before Jan 3rd.


What, do the right thing since the American voters got rid of many of them? But according to Rudi G. she is a good prosecutor and he believes that the new Congress would confirm her. But if Obama waited that would mean that he would be would want to be bi-partisan and God forbid that he would have the courage to do that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What, do the right thing since the American voters got rid of many of them? But according to Rudi G. she is a good prosecutor and he believes that the new Congress would confirm her. But if Obama waited that would mean that he would be would want to be bi-partisan and God forbid that he would have the courage to do that.


Oh, if the Republican bills were so bad as the AOLW say they are, wouldn't Harry have put them up for a vote to show the country how bad they were and voted on them? But my guess is that the bills were good, and the Dems were too terrified that if the American people saw tem they would want them to be passedl


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

And another hater chimes in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh, if the Republican bills were so bad as the AOLW say they are, wouldn't Harry have put them up for a vote to show the country how bad they were and voted on them? But my guess is that the bills were good, and the Dems were too terrified that if the American people saw tem they would want them to be passedl


Harry was also afraid the Dems would have to vote and be on record on good bills they (Dems) would have voted down, further infuriating Americans who wanted the bills passed.

Well, Harry's tactics failed, he lost the Senate anyway, and now the Reps will be able to force the Dems to vote on the record and can force Obama to also place his vote - approve or veto on the record. Only then, will everyone know who is the blockade(s) in Congress.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The "Lame Duck" Democratic Senate can confirm her if they do it before Jan 3rd.


And I hope that the current Senate does. And as for your "Lame Duck" comment, it more than applies to you Joey and your constant "Lame Duck" posts.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you *know* that the old, dried up Senate leader, Harry Reid, *a Democrat*, has refused over the course of the last six or seven years to bring much of anything to the Senate floor?
> 
> Do you know the Senate is legally required to produce and pass a budget each year and hasn't since Obama has been President?
> 
> ...


I *know * that you are an extremely embarrassing representative of your country with your nasty attitude and disdain for others. If I had never spent the long periods in the U.S.A. that I have, I would be horrified about your people because of your behaviour. Fortunately for me, I have come to know that generally, the people of the U.S.A. are balanced, intelligent and kind. The others, such as yourself are few and far between thankfully.

And no, Americans don't tell my country how it should operate because many barely know it exists.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What, do the right thing since the American voters got rid of many of them? But according to Rudi G. she is a good prosecutor and he believes that the new Congress would confirm her. But if Obama waited that would mean that he would be would want to be bi-partisan and God forbid that he would have the courage to do that.


Who is Rudi G.? I remember a designer named Rudi Gernreich way back when, who designed clothes that back then we thought were porn. That's not who you meant, is it?

I know. You meant the hero of 9/11. Isn't he Rudy with a Y?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Rather than calling people haters, you could tell the yarn lady her statement was correct.


Where's her post?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am having a hard time c and p pictures that are being sent to me that I want to post here. I select than do the usual command c, command p and nada. Help.

Love PP's pic. Brings back memories of a bygone era.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am having a hard time c and p pictures that are being sent to me that I want to post here. I select than do the usual command c, command p and nada. Help.
> 
> Love PP's pic. Brings back memories of a bygone era.


Do you right click on the pic, select save pic as?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am having a hard time c and p pictures that are being sent to me that I want to post here. I select than do the usual command c, command p and nada. Help.
> 
> Love PP's pic. Brings back memories of a bygone era.


You can't do pictures by copy and paste. You have to download them, then attach them under "File/picture attachments:"

Did you wear Gernreich? As I recall, if you weren't flat-chested, they weren't meant for you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Do you right click on the pic, select save pic as?


Right, that's how to do it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You can't do pictures by copy and paste. You have to download them, then attach them under "File/picture attachments:"
> 
> Did you wear Gernreich? As I recall, if you weren't flat-chested, they weren't meant for you.


I figured it out by doing just that. I posted it under the Rep victory thread.

I remember the topless suit that caused quite a stir. In those days I weighed 85 lbs and was indeed flat chested but feared the long hands of the law to go barechested.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I figured it out by doing just that. I posted it under the Rep victory thread.
> 
> I remember the topless suit that caused quite a stir. In those days I weighed 85 lbs and was indeed flat chested but feared the long hands of the law to go barechested.


Was that the suit that had a skirt with two shoulder straps that were meant to cover the nipples (can we say that here? I guess so; it will just heat up the world a little more) and nothing else?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Was that the suit that had a skirt with two shoulder straps that were meant to cover the nipples (can we say that here? I guess so; it will just heat up the world a little more) and nothing else?


I just remember the straps. But it was his most iconic suit. I am already upsetting some on the Republican victory thread with my pic. I will try to post it here too.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I figured it out by doing just that. I posted it under the Rep victory thread.
> 
> I remember the topless suit that caused quite a stir. In those days I weighed 85 lbs and was indeed flat chested but feared the long hands of the law to go barechested.


Are you getting pictures sent to you in PMs?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I *know * that you are an extremely embarrassing representative of your country with your nasty attitude and disdain for others. If I had never spent the long periods in the U.S.A. that I have, I would be horrified about your people because of your behaviour. Fortunately for me, I have come to know that generally, the people of the U.S.A. are balanced, intelligent and kind. The others, such as yourself are few and far between thankfully.
> 
> And no, Americans don't tell my country how it should operate because many barely know it exists.


Wombatnomore
THANK YOU. Well said. She certainly does not represent the majority of the People of the USA. We are a fine bunch with just a few rotten creatures among us. She has some balance problems, everything keeps turning 180 degrees.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Was that the suit that had a skirt with two shoulder straps that were meant to cover the nipples (can we say that here? I guess so; it will just heat up the world a little more) and nothing else?


I have a cousin a bit older than me and she was THE sixties fashion hanger. One day at the beach she turned up in a futuristic bikini where the top was barely a 6" piece of fabric across her not small boobs. Being the acrobat that she was, she decided to cartwheel along the shore line facing us and of course a major malfunction occurred. Undeterred, she continued her performance and we, the audience, had jaws well and truly dropped!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> THANK YOU. Well said. She certainly does not represent the majority of the People of the USA. We are a fine bunch with just a few rotten creatures among us. She has some balance problems, everything keeps turning 180 degrees.


What I find mystifying is the total lack of self insight. Doesn't know how to check herself. Filter between brain and mouth is missing.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I just remember the straps. But it was his most iconic suit. I am already upsetting some on the Republican victory thread with my pic. I will try to post it here too.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Good one!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I *know * that you are an extremely embarrassing representative of your country with your nasty attitude and disdain for others. If I had never spent the long periods in the U.S.A. that I have, I would be horrified about your people because of your behaviour. Fortunately for me, I have come to know that generally, the people of the U.S.A. are balanced, intelligent and kind. The others, such as yourself are few and far between thankfully.
> 
> And no, Americans don't tell my country how it should operate because many barely know it exists.


You know diddly about the USA. I love my country and countrymen. You are all about insulting any American that isn't a Liberal. That is, of course, after you first befriended me and acted all lovely dovey and tried to fit in with the Conservatives on KP. Then, when you couldn't get a rise out of anyone on the Denim thread, you went berserk and Liberal and ugly and showed your true colors.

Well guess what, the Liberals are the minority in the great and mighty US of A and we don't need your opinions of what we believe and stand for. We are an exceptional Nation. My opinion; you represent the minority of your countrymen. You try to enter the conversation by posting links endlessly trying to converse with Americans. That's fine, but don't you dare suggest you understand Americans and how they should believe, think and behave.

I know Australians and you and your words are an embarrassment to them. My two most recent Australian friends I met while on a train touring Western Canada this July. They read some of your comments with great interest and killed themselves laughing at your stupidity and ignorance of Australia. Their exact words, "Good thing we don't know her." "Don't believe a word she says."

I remember their words often if I read your posts, like when you recently incorrectly tried to pinpoint the desert in your own country.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Are you getting pictures sent to you in PMs?


no. Just a little bit of scorn for my pic post.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know diddly about the USA. I love my country and countrymen. You are all about insulting any American that isn't a Liberal. That is, of course, after you first befriended me and acted all lovely dovey and tried to fit in with the Conservatives on KP. Then, when you couldn't get a rise out of anyone on the Denim thread, you went berserk and Liberal and ugly and showed your true colors.
> 
> Well guess what, the Liberals are the minority in the great and mighty US of A and we don't need your opinions of what we believe and stand for. We are an exceptional Nation. My opinion; you represent the minority of your countrymen. You try to enter the conversation by posting links endlessly trying to converse with Americans. That's fine, but don't you dare suggest you understand Americans and how they should believe, think and behave.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
I assure you, you do not represent the majority of the People of the USA and we are thankful for that. You are a blemish of large proportions.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know diddly about the USA. I love my country and countrymen. You are all about insulting any American that isn't a Liberal. That is, of course, after you first befriended me and acted all lovely dovey and tried to fit in with the Conservatives on KP. Then, when you couldn't get a rise out of anyone on the Denim thread, you went berserk and Liberal and ugly and showed your true colors.
> 
> Well guess what, the Liberals are the minority in the great and mighty US of A and we don't need your opinions of what we believe and stand for. We are an exceptional Nation. My opinion; you represent the minority of your countrymen. You try to enter the conversation by posting links endlessly trying to converse with Americans. That's fine, but don't you dare suggest you understand Americans and how they should believe, think and behave.
> 
> ...


Cheap shot you creep.

Who on earth would show people they just met posts off a knitting site? Are you on drugs?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Cheap shot you creep.
> 
> Who on earth would show people they just met posts off a knitting site? Are you on drugs?


I spent three days on a sightseeing train with fifty people I'd never met before. Imagine this, I spoke to them, shared meals with them, conversed and told stories with them, laughed and shared drinks, sightseeing, an emergency and photos and time with them, and we enjoyed and liked one another.

A few asked where and what my final destination was. A few learned I was meeting a fellow KPer at the end of my journey. The Australian woman and another Liberal Professor were enthralled and the Lib shocked that I'd meet and spend time with someone I met on a social network. The horror! They asked to see the KP site as they, too, had an interest in knitting. Imagine that, people being friendly to one another and we'd never met before!

My Canadian friend also met one of the train passengers who even videotaped our initial meeting and forwarded to me. People are nice if you are nice to them, Wombat.

I've never taken recreational drugs or a drag on a cigarette in my life. I consider them useless, an addiction and of no use to me.

You need a life.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I spent three days on a sightseeing train with fifty people I'd never met before. Imagine this, I spoke to them, shared meals with them, conversed and told stories with them, laughed and shared drinks, sightseeing, an emergency and photos and time with them, and we enjoyed and liked one another.
> 
> A few asked where and what my final destination was. A few learned I was meeting a fellow KPer at the end of my journey. The Australian woman and another Liberal Professor were enthralled and the Lib shocked that I'd meet and spend time with someone I met on a social network. The horror! They asked to see the KP site as they, too, had an interest in knitting. Imagine that, people being friendly to one another and we'd never met before!
> 
> ...


And you need a mental health check. You are quite mad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you need a mental health check. You are quite mad.


Uh, huh. You still ignoring me?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Really, Wombat, she is quite mad. I'll PM you a pic and you can see what the alcohol abuse has done to her face., let alone her brain.
Because she took a train ride, does not mean she knows all about the people and your country.
She went to college and all she wanted to do was the teachers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know diddly about the USA. I love my country and countrymen. You are all about insulting any American that isn't a Liberal. That is, of course, after you first befriended me and acted all lovely dovey and tried to fit in with the Conservatives on KP. Then, when you couldn't get a rise out of anyone on the Denim thread, you went berserk and Liberal and ugly and showed your true colors.
> 
> Well guess what, the Liberals are the minority in the great and mighty US of A and we don't need your opinions of what we believe and stand for. We are an exceptional Nation. My opinion; you represent the minority of your countrymen. You try to enter the conversation by posting links endlessly trying to converse with Americans. That's fine, but don't you dare suggest you understand Americans and how they should believe, think and behave.
> 
> ...


Don't YOU dare to tell ANYONE around here what they can post and cannot post. Who do you think you are? 
She is aware of the world around her, unlike you who can't see past yourself. 
Don't believe a word she says, wombat. She is crazy beyond help and knows jacks--t about anything. She is here to stir it up as usual. She has the mirror image of herself tagging along with her now. 2 trolls in a pod.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What, do the right thing since the American voters got rid of many of them? But according to Rudi G. she is a good prosecutor and he believes that the new Congress would confirm her. But if Obama waited that would mean that he would be would want to be bi-partisan and God forbid that he would have the courage to do that.


7 is many of them???? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Who is Rudi G.? I remember a designer named Rudi Gernreich way back when, who designed clothes that back then we thought were porn. That's not who you meant, is it?
> 
> I know. You meant the hero of 9/11. Isn't he Rudy with a Y?


She doesn't know, PP. She is just blathering her hate again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> KPG's famous words. It is she that is not understanding.[/quote
> She is as daft as they come, Wombat.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Uh, huh. You still ignoring me?


I don't recall saying I will ignore you, but it is good advice. Your behaviour on KP is the worst I've seen. You've wooed Windingroad, who is not much better to create your own 'caliphate.'

Psychologically, you're no better than Islamic State. What you do vocally is equivalent of what they do physically.

And the really sad thing about it is that you derive glee from your actions. You're a joke. You always have been and you always will be. You get a life and while you're at it grow an intelligent brain and have it checked.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really, Wombat, she is quite mad. I'll PM you a pic and you can see what the alcohol abuse has done to her face., let alone her brain.
> Because she took a train ride, does not mean she knows all about the people and your country.
> She went to college and all she wanted to do was the teachers.


Thanks for that Bratty. I got the picture and what a sad and sorry picture it is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you seriously expecting any content from her? I've been waiting for over a year to see a message that contributes to a conversation rather than detracting from it. That mouth is shovel ready - always prepared for a dig at someone.


No. I wasn't expecting any content from KPG. It's been so long I can't remember the last time I ranted at her and felt the need to vent today .


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't YOU dare to tell ANYONE around here what they can post and cannot post. Who do you think you are?
> She is aware of the world around her, unlike you who can't see past yourself.
> Don't believe a word she says, wombat. She is crazy beyond help and knows jacks--t about anything. She is here to stir it up as usual. She has the mirror image of herself tagging along with her now. 2 trolls in a pod.


I don't believe anything that comes out of her putrid mouth Bratty. I can't believe she condones her own behaviour. It's bazaar and crude. A lost cause I'm afraid.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I *know* that my country is an ally of America and is willing to work with her to wipe out the terrorist group IS. I *know*that America's policies and political landscape will affect my country, as it always has, going forward.
> 
> I *know* that your senate will do the right thing by appointing President Obama's appointee because it's the right thing to do. And if they don't, then I will *know* that YOUR senate is the dry old man's club that we've all been warned about.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

And for the record. I associated myself with the D&P crowd believing them to be scorned. I thought, at the time, that the liberals were being unfairly harsh. 

I enjoyed the day to day banter about life, cooking, gardening, relationships, knitting and the like. 

I introduced the concept of gender bias when a close friend banned her 3 year old son from having lipstick applied. I don't see anything wrong with that but the repugs did. I couldn't believe the fervour of their arguments. The kid is only three years old. It doesn't follow that he will grow up and be gay. And that was my dilemma. 

So I decided to withdraw. Over time I came to appreciate the reasons for the Liberal ladies attitude towards the repugs. The rest is history.

So, KPG, you can carry on all you like about my attempt to foster your approval. When I look back now, I'm embarrassed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I don't recall saying I will ignore you, but it is good advice. Your behaviour on KP is the worst I've seen. You've wooed Windingroad, who is not much better to create your own 'caliphate.'
> 
> Psychologically, you're no better than Islamic State. What you do vocally is equivalent of what they do physically.
> 
> And the really sad thing about it is that you derive glee from your actions. You're a joke. You always have been and you always will be. You get a life and while you're at it grow an intelligent brain and have it checked.


Ha, ha, and tee hee. I think your Libs buddies, especially PP, should read all your private communications to me. You know, all the ones, where you expressed how much you enjoyed my posts, how I made you laugh everyday, how you kept after me to return to posting and how much you hated the Libs, by name. How you wanted to 'get' a piece of the Libs, etc.

Wouldn't that be a kick?

What kind of rational, thinking person would compare anyone to a terrorist organization like you just did me? You need help and maybe a lawyer to tell you how to behave.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> And for the record. I associated myself with the D&P crowd believing them to be scorned. I thought, at the time, that the liberals were being unfairly harsh.
> 
> I enjoyed the day to day banter about life, cooking, gardening, relationships, knitting and the like.
> 
> ...


 :-D   :-D   :-D   That's the story you're going with Wombat? OMG ... your posts, the responses you got and your e-mails prove otherwise. What a looney tune. The Repubs never responded as you are trying to suggest re the lipstick story. You were told the kid was just that, and *you* were making a mountain out of a mole hill and to let the child's parents decide what was best for him, not you. Some of your posts and at least one thread of yours were so repugnant Admin deleted them. Exactly like those of the Libs', exclusive threads and the majority of Vocal Lisa's posts (you know, you, your BFF).

You claimed to love the D & P crowd, told me your sob story of how you were so abused by the Libs, and you were so shy and didn't feel comfortable posting on KP but felt you "fit it" with those on D & P, because your beliefs matched most closely to them. Then, of course, your alter ego kicked in and got you in trouble not only there, but also elsewhere on KP.

Oh, and remember the time you asked me and another Denim posters if you were being treated differently or were just paranoid after your disgusting posts about a child? I do.

*That's* when you sucked up to the Libs, Wombat, and jumped ship to the dark side.

There are lots of archived posts showing your fights were not with the Repubs at first, nor were you scorned by the D & P crowd, but with and by the Libs. Then, like magic, you were on the Libs' side, telling off all the Repubs which continues today.

I guess you forgot, it was *you* who was scorned ONLY by the Libs and *you* who went to the Repubs for cover and friendship. Kinda like your buddy SQM does/did.

OMG ... hilarious! (you do know anything you wrote on the internet is forever, right?) Best to keep it real, Wombat.

BTW: Sarah Palin reminded us, "You can't put lipstick on a pig" and expect it to no longer be a pig. :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Talk's cheap. Everything she says is to 'enhance' her image. In other words, she'll say anything.



BrattyPatty said:


> Really, Wombat, she is quite mad. I'll PM you a pic and you can see what the alcohol abuse has done to her face., let alone her brain.
> Because she took a train ride, does not mean she knows all about the people and your country.
> She went to college and all she wanted to do was the teachers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't YOU dare to tell ANYONE around here what they can post and cannot post. Who do you think you are?
> She is aware of the world around her, unlike you who can't see past yourself.
> Don't believe a word she says, wombat. She is crazy beyond help and knows jacks--t about anything. She is here to stir it up as usual. She has the mirror image of herself tagging along with her now. 2 trolls in a pod.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's my girl.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And for the record. I associated myself with the D&P crowd believing them to be scorned. I thought, at the time, that the liberals were being unfairly harsh.
> 
> I enjoyed the day to day banter about life, cooking, gardening, relationships, knitting and the like.
> 
> ...


Hold it right there, Womby!

You brought up a controversial subject on D&P and you're surprised that you got controversy? Puhleeze! The conversation went in two directions, some agreed with you and some didn't. What did you want? The whole Denim crowd to genuflect in your direction?

You're ego knows no bounds!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know diddly about the USA. I love my country and countrymen. You are all about insulting any American that isn't a Liberal. That is, of course, after you first befriended me and acted all lovely dovey and tried to fit in with the Conservatives on KP. Then, when you couldn't get a rise out of anyone on the Denim thread, you went berserk and Liberal and ugly and showed your true colors.
> 
> Well guess what, the Liberals are the minority in the great and mighty US of A and we don't need your opinions of what we believe and stand for. We are an exceptional Nation. My opinion; you represent the minority of your countrymen. You try to enter the conversation by posting links endlessly trying to converse with Americans. That's fine, but don't you dare suggest you understand Americans and how they should believe, think and behave.
> 
> ...


I believe the phrase should read, "You know DIDDLY SQUAT about the USA".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha, ha, and tee hee. I think your Libs buddies, especially PP, should read all your private communications to me. You know, all the ones, where you expressed how much you enjoyed my posts, how I made you laugh everyday, how you kept after me to return to posting and how much you hated the Libs, by name. How you wanted to 'get' a piece of the Libs, etc.
> 
> Wouldn't that be a kick?
> 
> What kind of rational, thinking person would compare anyone to a terrorist organization like you just did me? You need help and maybe a lawyer to tell you how to behave.


knitpresentgifts
go back into your toxic bubble and stay there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I believe the phrase should read, "You know DIDDLY SQUAT about the USA".


Gerslay
It is a fact that USA residents are less informed about other countries than anyone else. Many of us do not even know who is our current Vice-President etc. and the information highways have not helped to close the gap.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D   :-D   :-D   That's the story you're going with Wombat? OMG ... your posts, the responses you got and your e-mails prove otherwise. What a looney tune. The Repubs never responded as you are trying to suggest re the lipstick story. You were told the kid was just that, and *you* were making a mountain out of a mole hill and to let the child's parents decide what was best for him, not you. Some of your posts and at least one thread of yours were so repugnant Admin deleted them. Exactly like those of the Libs', exclusive threads and the majority of Vocal Lisa's posts (you know, you, your BFF).
> 
> You claimed to love the D & P crowd, told me your sob story of how you were so abused by the Libs, and you were so shy and didn't feel comfortable posting on KP but felt you "fit it" with those on D & P, because your beliefs matched most closely to them. Then, of course, your alter ego kicked in and got you in trouble not only there, but also elsewhere on KP.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
taken your nasty Meds again this morning I see. Had a bad night I guess.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Gerslay
> It is a fact that USA residents are less informed about other countries than anyone else. Many of us do not even know who is our current Vice-President etc. and the information highways have not helped to close the gap.


I think it is David Letterman who on occasion will take his show to the streets of New York and ask people questions about current events. While some of the answers are hilarious, it is also disconcerting the number of people who don't know the answers.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Wombat - we are glad you are here and I enjoy hearing your views. It is interesting to read how others perceive the US.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D   :-D   :-D   That's the story you're going with Wombat? OMG ... your posts, the responses you got and your e-mails prove otherwise. What a looney tune. The Repubs never responded as you are trying to suggest re the lipstick story. You were told the kid was just that, and *you* were making a mountain out of a mole hill and to let the child's parents decide what was best for him, not you. Some of your posts and at least one thread of yours were so repugnant Admin deleted them. Exactly like those of the Libs', exclusive threads and the majority of Vocal Lisa's posts (you know, you, your BFF).
> 
> You claimed to love the D & P crowd, told me your sob story of how you were so abused by the Libs, and you were so shy and didn't feel comfortable posting on KP but felt you "fit it" with those on D & P, because your beliefs matched most closely to them. Then, of course, your alter ego kicked in and got you in trouble not only there, but also elsewhere on KP.
> 
> ...


Do you have any friends that are "liberal", in real life? I truly like some of the denims so why should I not write to them? By your reasoning, you post with the libs for cover/friendship but maybe don't know how to ask "Can I play with you?"


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I think it is David Letterman who on occasion will take his show to the streets of New York and ask people questions about current events. While some of the answers are hilarious, it is also disconcerting the number of people who don't know the answers.


I think it was Jay Leno and is now Jesse Waters who do the 'man on the street interviews' and with the same results you mention.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I think it is David Letterman who on occasion will take his show to the streets of New York and ask people questions about current events. While some of the answers are hilarious, it is also disconcerting the number of people who don't know the answers.


What you don't see are the clips of people who DO know the answers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

*We remember* and pause for a moment of silence at 11:00am today.

*Armistice Day* is commemorated every year on 11 November to mark the armistice signed between the Allies of World War I and Germany at Compiègne, France, for the cessation of hostilities on the Western Front of World War I, which took effect at eleven o'clock in the morningthe "eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month" of 1918.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> And for the record. I associated myself with the D&P crowd believing them to be scorned. I thought, at the time, that the liberals were being unfairly harsh.
> 
> I enjoyed the day to day banter about life, cooking, gardening, relationships, knitting and the like.
> 
> ...


Please don't feel embarrassed. I think I speak for all us when I say we're very glad you're here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I thought you lived in California, not Australia!


Yes, I live in California. What difference does that make? We participated in WWI, though we came in very late in the day. I take the time to remember the sacrifices of all the countries whose soldiers fought and died in that war.

You seem to be lacking in patriotism. I suggest you work on improving it. 
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today is November 10th. Tomorrow is November 11th, Armistice Day.


Yes. so it is. I've been a day off a few times lately. My post is premature. My sentiment is not.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes. so it is. I've been a day off a few times lately. My post is premature. My sentiment is not.


I have also been guilty of this sin recently. But when you posted it the date was already 11th November somewhere in the world. I see you posted your comments just after 11.00 am, well we are 13 hours ahead of you, the Eastern States are three hours ahead of us, and New Zealand is 5 hours ahead of us. So, working backwards, 11.00 am where you are, it would be midnight here in Western Australia. It is 12.39 am as I type. Midnight here would make it 3.00 am in the Eastern States and 5.00 am in New Zealand. As New Zealand is the NZ in ANZAC, you were actually correct when you posted "We remember and pause for a moment of silence at 11:00am today." Today is the 11th November. We observe a minutes silence to pause to reflect and remember.

I hope I have made sense here, but cheer up, you are correct, it is the 11th November here in Oz and the land of the long white cloud.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I have also been guilty of this sin recently. But when you posted it the date was already 11th November somewhere in the world. I see you posted your comments just after 11.00 am, well we are 13 hours ahead of you, the Eastern States are three hours ahead of us, and New Zealand is 5 hours ahead of us. So, working backwards, 11.00 am where you are, it would be midnight here in Western Australia. It is 12.39 am as I type. Midnight here would make it 3.00 am in the Eastern States and 5.00 am in New Zealand. As New Zealand is the NZ in ANZAC, you were actually correct when you posted "We remember and pause for a moment of silence at 11:00am today." Today is the 11th November. We observe a minutes silence to pause to reflect and remember.
> 
> I hope I have made sense here, but cheer up, you are correct, it is the 11th November here in Oz and the land of the long white cloud.


Thanks for your post. I'm glad to be reminded that it's already the 11th of November in some parts of the world.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have a cousin a bit older than me and she was THE sixties fashion hanger. One day at the beach she turned up in a futuristic bikini where the top was barely a 6" piece of fabric across her not small boobs. Being the acrobat that she was, she decided to cartwheel along the shore line facing us and of course a major malfunction occurred. Undeterred, she continued her performance and we, the audience, had jaws well and truly dropped!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

The bikini should have come with a half-dozen matching jaw-bras to distribute to the spectators.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I think it is David Letterman who on occasion will take his show to the streets of New York and ask people questions about current events. While some of the answers are hilarious, it is also disconcerting the number of people who don't know the answers.


I once had a patient - an 11- or 12-year-old girl, of average or better intelligence - who had to write something about Benjamin Franklin. _She had never heard of him _(and when she did an internet search, the most salient information to her was that he had been divorced, as her parents had). None of his public works, inventions, writings were of any interest.

On the other hand, I taught her to knit, and what I thought was going to be a scarf she managed to turn into a tube top. She was certainly clever about some things.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> *We remember* and pause for a moment of silence at 11:00am today.
> 
> *Armistice Day* is commemorated every year on 11 November to mark the armistice signed between the Allies of World War I and Germany at Compiègne, France, for the cessation of hostilities on the Western Front of World War I, which took effect at eleven o'clock in the morningthe "eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month" of 1918.


I think today is the 10th day of the eleventh month.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I thought you lived in California, not Australia!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> !


Excellent, Gerslay. I call dibs on the cheese!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks for your post. I'm glad to be reminded that it's already the 11th of November in some parts of the world.


I don't see a problem with remembering a day ahead of time as long as we remember.

Joey -- I know the day means a lot to you as you have had a lot of your family serving for your country. I applaud that - I also applaud your family members who have served and those who supported them when they were away. It is very hard to be left at home when someone you love is in a dangerous place and you don't know what is happening with them. Been there done that.

My hat is off to all families who have dealt with that worry. My dad was in Europe in WWII, my husband was overseas off and on with the UN - some places quite worrisome. I know what your family has been through.

Politics should not be involved in a Day like November 11, in my opinion.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Wombat - we are glad you are here and I enjoy hearing your views. It is interesting to read how others perceive the US.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha, ha, and tee hee. I think your Libs buddies, especially PP, should read all your private communications to me. You know, all the ones, where you expressed how much you enjoyed my posts, how I made you laugh everyday, how you kept after me to return to posting and how much you hated the Libs, by name. How you wanted to 'get' a piece of the Libs, etc.
> 
> Wouldn't that be a kick?
> 
> What kind of rational, thinking person would compare anyone to a terrorist organization like you just did me? You need help and maybe a lawyer to tell you how to behave.


WOW are you ever perfect!! Then she realized the truth and here she is! She also learned she can't trust you to keep a private conversation private. I sure am glad I never had a private pm with you - Tee Hee! You really are something.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> !


Thanks for the kind thoughts Gers -- However, I have to admit that actually it has been a very good week - time will tell. I wanted the cheese! someone beat me too it. Darn.

It is so nice of you -- shows your true character -


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think today is the 10th day of the eleventh month.


It is. I had a senior moment and thought it was the 11th out here on the left coast.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It is. I had a senior moment and thought it was the 11th out here on the left coast.


Your allowed. We all are --


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't see a problem with remembering a day ahead of time as long as we remember. Joey -- I know the day means a lot to you as you have had a lot of your family serving for your country. I applaud that - I also applaud your family members who have served and those who supported them when they were away. It is very hard to be left at home when someone you love is in a dangerous place and you don't know what is happening with them. Been there done that.
> 
> My hat is off to all families who have dealt with that worry. My dad was in Europe in WWII, my husband was overseas off and on with the UN - some places quite worrisome. I know what your family has been through.
> 
> Politics should not be involved in a Day like November 11, in my opinion.


I'm using my mistake to do something positive. I'll have a minute of remembrance today and tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will keep you company -- I woke up this morning with my Grand daughter here and we talked about November llth. So we have been remembering too. It is nice to know you are as well. I think it is something that should be remembered every day. Good for you Maid. 

All of us around the world remember.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I think it is David Letterman who on occasion will take his show to the streets of New York and ask people questions about current events. While some of the answers are hilarious, it is also disconcerting the number of people who don't know the answers.


GWPIver
it is one of the late shows which now and then takes to the street and asks simple questions and it is frightening how uninformed people of all ages are.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you have any friends that are "liberal", in real life? I truly like some of the denims so why should I not write to them? By your reasoning, you post with the libs for cover/friendship but maybe don't know how to ask "Can I play with you?"


SQM - I am another one who has some friends on the right and they are good friends. It is allowed - People like KPG don't understand that politics don't HAVE to come between people who like each other . Respect is the word. The world and our countries are made up of people, no two are the same, different opinions are allowed. But when one person or more comes and ridicules, and attacks, and is arrogant, the rules go out the window. Those who don't are respected.

It takes courage to go against the group. Some manage very well - others prefer to remain quiet. You put your money where your mouth is. Don't let her keep you away.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes. so it is. I've been a day off a few times lately. My post is premature. My sentiment is not.


Thank you for your sentiment Maid. Will be observing a minutes silence at 1100 hrs.

'We will remember them.'


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> The bikini should have come with a half-dozen matching jaw-bras to distribute to the spectators.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I think it was Jay Leno and is now Jesse Waters who do the 'man on the street interviews' and with the same results you mention.


You are correct! I could not remember who it was - thank you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> The bikini should have come with a half-dozen matching jaw-bras to distribute to the spectators.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't see a problem with remembering a day ahead of time as long as we remember.
> 
> Joey -- I know the day means a lot to you as you have had a lot of your family serving for your country. I applaud that - I also applaud your family members who have served and those who supported them when they were away. It is very hard to be left at home when someone you love is in a dangerous place and you don't know what is happening with them. Been there done that.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I thought you lived in California, not Australia!


joeysomma
your shortcomings are becoming ever growing shortcomings.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> !


Very cute! I always like your sense of humor.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Very cute! I always like your sense of humor.


Thanks! I sometimes like yours.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Gerslay
> It is a fact that USA residents are less informed about other countries than anyone else. Many of us do not even know who is our current Vice-President etc. and the information highways have not helped to close the gap.


We actually laugh about the questions some of us have been asked about Canada. My sister was asked if we lived in an igloo by an American Couple she met on a trip to a Southern State- she told them 'only in the summer'. They were so interested. I remember when I moved to Toronto when I was in my late teens to go to University and some of the questions were so outrageous it was practically funny. We knew more about the US than some of the Americans. It is better now due to the Internet and Television.

When I was growing up, some of the questions and statements were insulting. However, most of those I met had never been given any information about us in the schools so It was more understood.

We learned a great deal about the US in school- especially during the war in asia and when you entered the War in Europe. We felt we were all in it together. I still find it frustrating however when an American informs me that the US won the war. Nothing about the British Isles and Canada - we contributed the largest percentage of our men of any country in the world. We declared war the day after Britain Declared war. Australia and New Zealand were there too.

Actually a lot of Americans joined the Canadian armed forces so that they could fight in the war. Hats off to them too!

I have been told on these threads that the US won the war alone. Certainly I am not denigrating what the US contributed. Our UK and Cdn' and other allied, forces were 
just about at the end of our rope and the US did come in with supplies, arms and even food. I am well aware of what they accomplished and how welcome they were. It was a joint effort. There would not have been a Britain to help if it hadn't been for the Allied forces the UK, Canada, Australia and NZ and those Americans who joined Canadian forces so that they could fight.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Joey 
I don't believe this junk about the California school teaching Islam. Why do you?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wake up! Crawl out from under the covers! Take you head out of the sand! Find out what is really going on in this world.


You are asking for the impossible. Think about it, the architect for obamacare just admitted on a video that he and the administration lied about how obamacare was a tax because Americans were too stupid to vote for if they knew the truth.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wake up! Crawl out from under the covers! Take you head out of the sand! Find out what is really going on in this world.


I live in California and this story has not appeared in any papers I read and has not been on any major news. Why should I believe what one person says without any verification whatsoever? I think you're living in an insulated world and you're the one who refuses to take off the blinders. It's useless to try to discuss anything with someone prejudiced that she jumps to conclusions and believes any old rot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> DGreen where is the Freedom From Religious Foundation, when you need them?
> 
> California Parent Who Withdrew His Child From Islamic Classes in Public School Tells His Story
> Pamela Geller
> ...


joeysomma
amazing what kind of stuff people feed you and you gobble it up with a Ladle. I would like to hear them discussing you behind your back.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Wake up! Crawl out from under the covers! Take you head out of the sand! Find out what is really going on in this world.


joeysomma
how come you have not reported about Caskets for all of us being stored underground because we are being executed and the storage of Guillotines to get us there? You are missing some hot stuff, how come? Do you have to graduate to these stories yet? Strange company you keep.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I refuse to begin research until an article has been repeated and reviewed. I admit that sometimes I take a shortcut. If it appears too bizarre, I skip it entirely.



cookiequeen said:


> I live in California and this story has not appeared in any papers I read and has not been on any major news. Why should I believe what one person says without any verification whatsoever? I think you're living in an insulated world and you're the one who refuses to take off the blinders. It's useless to try to discuss anything with someone prejudiced that she jumps to conclusions and believes any old rot.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> how come you have not reported about Caskets for all of us being stored underground because we are being executed and the storage of Guillotines to get us there? You are missing some hot stuff, how come? Do you have to graduate to these stories yet? Strange company you keep.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckel,

Tell us about your new avatar.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wake up! Crawl out from under the covers! Take you head out of the sand! Find out what is really going on in this world.


Fine. With that in mind, why does the article not name the school and the textbook supposedly being used?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I live in California and this story has not appeared in any papers I read and has not been on any major news. Why should I believe what one person says without any verification whatsoever? I think you're living in an insulated world and you're the one who refuses to take off the blinders. It's useless to try to discuss anything with someone prejudiced that she jumps to conclusions and believes any old rot.


Perhaps you missed it, a quick search brought up a newscast from KTLA and many other links, these are just a few...

http://ktla.com/2014/10/31/parents-upset-that-children-are-being-taught-about-islam-at-huntington-beach-school/

http://www.newstribune.com/news/2014/nov/06/your-opinion-public-schools-promoting-islam/

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-California/2014/10/31/Parents-Pull-Son-From-Class-Because-School-Is-Teaching-Islam

A similar search for "American" rather than "California" schools also brought up a long list of matches.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Perhaps you missed it, a quick search brought up a newscast from KTLA and many other links, these are just a few...
> 
> http://ktla.com/2014/10/31/parents-upset-that-children-are-being-taught-about-islam-at-huntington-beach-school/
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> SQM said:
> 
> 
> > Very cute! I always like your sense of humor.
> ...


Best example of damning with faint praise I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Perhaps you missed it, a quick search brought up a newscast from KTLA and many other links, these are just a few...
> 
> http://ktla.com/2014/10/31/parents-upset-that-children-are-being-taught-about-islam-at-huntington-beach-school/
> 
> ...


I clicked on your first link, but only the headline came up. There was a very long white space where a story would have been.

The second and third both appear to have originated with Breitbart.com, which is known to make things up or to misinterpret them. Sorry.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> your shortcomings are becoming ever growing shortcomings.


Not fair, Huck. Joey made a joke about Maid's being a day ahead, the way Australians are a day ahead of us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Joey
> I don't believe this junk about the California school teaching Islam. Why do you?


It's obvious. After last Tuesday's election results, conservatives were feeling more relaxed and more hopeful than ever. Time to put the fear back into them, and what is more fearsome than Islam? A little exaggeration, and pow: our kids are being enticed to practice Islam.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Best example of damning with faint praise I've seen in a long time.


Yes Indeedy Do!

But I am okay with it. Not at all important.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Perhaps you missed it, a quick search brought up a newscast from KTLA and many other links, these are just a few...
> 
> http://ktla.com/2014/10/31/parents-upset-that-children-are-being-taught-about-islam-at-huntington-beach-school/
> 
> ...


Breitbart doesn't quite "do it" for me, the second was a letter to an editor, and the first link didn't have a story. We don't really know what is being taught, do we? Teaching ABOUT a religion isn't exactly indoctrination.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I clicked on your first link, but only the headline came up. There was a very long white space where a story would have been.
> 
> The second and third both appear to have originated with Breitbart.com, which is known to make things up or to misinterpret them. Sorry.


I see you beat me to it!
And "hi."
I can't get over how late some of you stay up!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yes Indeedy Do!
> 
> But I am okay with it. Not at all important.


Of course not. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I see you beat me to it!
> And "hi."
> I can't get over how late some of you stay up!


You probably wouldn't believe how late I wake up, either.

Hi to you, too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You probably wouldn't believe how late I wake up, either.
> 
> Hi to you, too.


Gute nacht?
I tried to copy and paste it in Hebrew, but my iPad still has "issues" after two trips to the Genius Bar. Copy and paste is one of the issues. I tried to post Robert Reich's column from last Sunday's paper, but I didn't succeed. It was a good little story about Kennedy and the Supreme Court decisions.
Nighty


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I clicked on your first link, but only the headline came up. There was a very long white space where a story would have been.
> 
> The second and third both appear to have originated with Breitbart.com, which is known to make things up or to misinterpret them. Sorry.


Maybe it's the browsers being used --- I get a video newscast from reporter Mary Beth McDade of KTLA which appears to be a mainstream TV station in southern CA. It's an interesting news clip which gives actual examples of the course material and explains the parents' concerns.

The school is in Manhattan Beach but similar concerns seem to have been expressed by other CA parents going back to 2002. Based on what I've read, the basic curriculum is meant to cover Islamic civilizations in the Middle Ages but some teachers take it further into the theological basis of Islam, Islamic prayers, etc. and it's this extension that some parents are objecting to. Snopes isn't necessarily an objective source either but this is their explanation of the issue:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/religion/islam.asp

I found the subject interesting because there has been controversy with some Canadian public schools permitting Islamic prayer rooms and juggling class schedules to accommodate Islamic prayer requirements. Some Islamic families are also pressuring school districts to segregate lunch rooms, phys ed, music, and drama classes by gender.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good question. Anxious to hear answer.



susanmos2000 said:


> Fine. With that in mind, why does the article not name the school and the textbook supposedly being used?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Kitty, I know you're smart. What objection do you think I'd have with your list?

Hint, could it be that students are exposed to Islam rather than taught the faith? Perhaps we all might benefit from more information on one of the major religions of the world.



west coast kitty said:


> Perhaps you missed it, a quick search brought up a newscast from KTLA and many other links, these are just a few...
> 
> http://ktla.com/2014/10/31/parents-upset-that-children-are-being-taught-about-islam-at-huntington-beach-school/
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Best example of damning with faint praise I've seen in a long time.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Breitbart doesn't quite "do it" for me, the second was a letter to an editor, and the first link didn't have a story. We don't really know what is being taught, do we? Teaching ABOUT a religion isn't exactly indoctrination.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Insomnia.



cookiequeen said:


> I see you beat me to it!
> And "hi."
> I can't get over how late some of you stay up!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Snopes article is objective at least. There may be legitimate questions involved, but IMHO information and teaching critical thinking is always paramount.



west coast kitty said:


> Maybe it's the browsers being used --- I get a video newscast from reporter Mary Beth McDade of KTLA which appears to be a mainstream TV station in southern CA. It's an interesting news clip which gives actual examples of the course material and explains the parents' concerns.
> 
> The school is in Manhattan Beach but similar concerns seem to have been expressed by other CA parents going back to 2002. Based on what I've read, the basic curriculum is meant to cover Islamic civilizations in the Middle Ages but some teachers take it further into the theological basis of Islam, Islamic prayers, etc. and it's this extension that some parents are objecting to. Snopes isn't necessarily an objective source either but this is their explanation of the issue:
> 
> ...


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry Huck, no guillotines in storage, but we will leave the guillotines to the Muslims as their favorite method of execution is beheading.
> 
> Appeals Judge Says Guillotine 'Probably Best' for Executions
> 
> ...


You might do well to try a little reading comprehension, Joey. The point is the brutality of executions and the idea that if we're going to do it, best to do it quickly and with as little risk of mishap as possible.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe you should read. Huck suggested the guillotine, and I posted the article. Nothing more.
> 
> What is your view on the Muslim Religion taught in California schools? You should be outraged!


IMO your source has no credibility and does not deserve an answer.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe you should read. Huck suggested the guillotine, and I posted the article. Nothing more.
> 
> What is your view on the Muslim Religion taught in California schools? You should be outraged!


I see. You're posting a rebuttal to an obviously sarcastic remark. She was making fun of you, but with your literal little mind, you tried to make a statement about guillotines being true. And you failed.

In a similar way you confuse the concept of teaching ABOUT a subject with promoting it as "gospel." You apparently lack the ability to discern factual reports from opinion pieces. Factual reports generally identify the who, what, where, why and when. Urban legends tell us about unidentified people, doing undocumented things for nefarious reasons.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So just ignore reality. And maybe it will go away.
> 
> You are not interested in removing religion from the public square, just Christianity. Shows that the Freedom From Religion Foundation is a farce.


What I believe or don't believe shows that an entire organization is a farce even they have no idea what I said to you. You might want to study up on logic and plausibility and give some thought to what you say. You're looking ridiculous.

Your statement of what I believe must also be identified as opinion - you THINK you know what I believe but you don't. Can't state that as fact and have any credibility, Joey.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

DGreen said:


> What I believe or don't believe shows that an entire organization is a farce even they have no idea what I said to you. You might want to study up on logic and plausibility and give some thought to what you say. You're looking ridiculous.
> 
> Your statement of what I believe must also be identified as opinion - you THINK you know what I believe but you don't. Can't state that as fact and have any credibility, Joey.


I proved that you, DGreen, don't know what *you* believe.

Guess the pigeon crapped all over itself rather than the chessboard. (your stupid words - ridiculous as usual)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> You might do well to try a little reading comprehension, Joey. The point is the brutality of executions and the idea that if we're going to do it, best to do it quickly and with as little risk of mishap as possible.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> IMO your source has no credibility and does not deserve an answer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Propaganda is a well-known and nefarious tool.



DGreen said:


> I see. You're posting a rebuttal to an obviously sarcastic remark. She was making fun of you, but with your literal little mind, you tried to make a statement about guillotines being true. And you failed.
> 
> In a similar way you confuse the concept of teaching ABOUT a subject with promoting it as "gospel." You apparently lack the ability to discern factual reports from opinion pieces. Factual reports generally identify the who, what, where, why and when. Urban legends tell us about unidentified people, doing undocumented things for nefarious reasons.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll try once again. It is not reality joey. It just requires critical thinking that is beyond you.



joeysomma said:


> So just ignore reality. And maybe it will go away.
> 
> You are not interested in removing religion from the public square, just Christianity. Shows that the Freedom From Religion Foundation is a farce.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I proved that you, DGreen, don't know what *you* believe.
> 
> Guess the pigeon crapped all over itself rather than the chessboard. (your stupid words - ridiculous as usual)


But not so ridiculous that you fail to use the analogy yourself. Ha!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just opened a thread on Chit Chat that is about Flanders fields. the poem written by John McCrea . Please take the time to read it today.

sorry wrong link -- I will post the correct link in a minute.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298441-1.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember memorizing and studying it. I'll never forget. Written by a Canadian, as I recall.



Designer1234 said:


> I just opened a thread on Chit Chat that is about Flanders fields. the poem written by John McCrea . Please take the time to read it today.
> 
> sorry wrong link -- I will post the correct link in a minute.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298441-1.html


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who remarked on my posts yesterday.
We Remember:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So just ignore reality. And maybe it will go away.
> 
> You are not interested in removing religion from the public square, just Christianity. Shows that the Freedom From Religion Foundation is a farce.


I adamantly insist that ALL religious references be removed from ALL public places and processes. Let people make religious displays at their homes and their churches, period. ALL other displays of any kind in any place that can possibly be considered public violate my freedom FROM religion.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

It mightn't be such a bad thing teaching children what Islam is about given it's prevalence in the news and what's happening in the middle east. Children are naturally curious and they're exposed to current affairs so they would be wondering and wanting to understand.

The responsibility is on the teacher to present this information in an age specific and unbiased way.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> DGreen where is the Freedom From Religious Foundation, when you need them?
> 
> California Parent Who Withdrew His Child From Islamic Classes in Public School Tells His Story
> Pamela Geller


Really, joey? Seems to me that understanding the Middle East means having an understanding of Islam, Judaism and Christianity. Are you unaware that most of the wars in the Middle East have to do with religion? Remember the Crusades? Do you watch the news on TV or read any newspapers, or do you live in complete isolation, or possibly with your head up a part of your body it would be tasteless of me to identify here?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I see. You're posting a rebuttal to an obviously sarcastic remark. She was making fun of you, but with your literal little mind, you tried to make a statement about guillotines being true. And you failed.
> 
> In a similar way you confuse the concept of teaching ABOUT a subject with promoting it as "gospel." You apparently lack the ability to discern factual reports from opinion pieces. Factual reports generally identify the who, what, where, why and when. Urban legends tell us about unidentified people, doing undocumented things for nefarious reasons.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

There was a thread discussing the play 'The Book of Mormon' I think was it's name and became quite heated. Anyway, just came across this:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/11/us/its-official-mormon-founder-had-up-to-40-wives.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I adamantly insist that ALL religious references be removed from ALL public places and processes. Let people make religious displays at their homes and their churches, period. ALL other displays of any kind in any place that can possibly be considered public violate my freedom FROM religion.


Thank you!!! I agree.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Thank you!!! I agree.


This is sort of a tangent, but some of the folks who post on topics like this one have said the First Amendment of the Constitution doesn't give us freedom from religion, which is quite true. However, the phrase that a person can take an Oath or Afirmation is what give us freedom from religion, and appears many times in the Constitution. Affirmations are sometimes call "attestations", and free people from swearing any oaths. I've never sworn an oath, but always make an attestation instead.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> And for the record. I associated myself with the D&P crowd believing them to be scorned. I thought, at the time, that the liberals were being unfairly harsh.
> 
> I enjoyed the day to day banter about life, cooking, gardening, relationships, knitting and the like.
> 
> ...


That's not the whole truth now is it? The main reasoning was that it was the parents' decision as to whether the child should be allowed to wear the lipstick, not yours. You are not even a relative, by blood or marriage, of the child. Being told it was not your decision was the thing that set you off. Nice try on the woe is me spin, too bad it just doesn't apply.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's not the whole truth now is it? The main reasoning was that it was the parents' decision as to whether the child should be allowed to wear the lipstick, not yours. You are not even a relative, by blood or marriage, of the child. Being told it was not your decision was the thing that set you off. Nice try on the woe is me spin, too bad it just doesn't apply.


I stated that I accepted the parents decision. In fact I did not question it at all to the parents and I made that very clear prior to any comments made by others.

You're such a good example of the 'lets swoop in and try to create some drama' brigade aren't you? Buzz off.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Gute nacht?
> I tried to copy and paste it in Hebrew, but my iPad still has "issues" after two trips to the Genius Bar. Copy and paste is one of the issues. I tried to post Robert Reich's column from last Sunday's paper, but I didn't succeed. It was a good little story about Kennedy and the Supreme Court decisions.
> Nighty


I'll try to post the Reich piece. In which thread? This one? Between our three desktops, two laptops, a beefed-up Nook, and three smartphones, I should be able to get something to work.

Gute nacht is Yiddish, not Hebrew (two languages separated by a single alphabet) - which you probably already knew from the fact that gute Nacht is German. But even though it's early aft. here and morning where you are, I'll bid you a laylah tov, לַילָה טוֹב


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe it's the browsers being used --- I get a video newscast from reporter Mary Beth McDade of KTLA which appears to be a mainstream TV station in southern CA. It's an interesting news clip which gives actual examples of the course material and explains the parents' concerns.
> 
> The school is in Manhattan Beach but similar concerns seem to have been expressed by other CA parents going back to 2002. Based on what I've read, the basic curriculum is meant to cover Islamic civilizations in the Middle Ages but some teachers take it further into the theological basis of Islam, Islamic prayers, etc. and it's this extension that some parents are objecting to. Snopes isn't necessarily an objective source either but this is their explanation of the issue:
> 
> ...


I think it was my browser, because the Snopes piece came out garbled. Though apparently CookieQueen had the same problem with the TV news report. Maybe it doesn't show up in the U.S. - you know how the Libs own all the media <sarcasm > - but does in Canada.

In New York public schools allow something called Released Time for kids who need to pray or get religious instruction during class time. It's not just the Muslims who need it; so do many Jews and probably Catholics. That's probably equivalent to prayer rooms and schedule-juggling. It's the segregated lunch rooms, phys ed, etc. that gets me. Kids who need that much accommodation for religious observance should be going to parochial school.

As for the California story, I'd like to hear more, from sources other than Breitbart or religiously affiliated ones. One of the sources you sent claims that Muslims don't worship the same God as Jews and Christians, because their god is named Allah and ours is named God. If he believes that, then he'll be against anything that is non-Christian. The Jewish God doesn't have a name spelled G-o-d; the Hebrew designations used are closer to the word Allah than the word God.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I stated that I accepted the parents decision. In fact I did not question it at all to the parents and I made that very clear prior to any comments made by others.
> 
> You're such a good example of the 'lets swoop in and try to create some drama' brigade aren't you? Buzz off.


Had you accepted the parents decision, then that should have been the end of it. Since that didn't happen, you came on D&P to vent and get your ego stroked. Things just didn't go the way you planned so you left. Talk about a drama queen.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> amazing what kind of stuff people feed you and you gobble it up with a Ladle. I would like to hear them discussing you behind your back.


I do think, however, that learning about different religions certainly enriches our minds. I am going to start reading up on Islam - there are two Muslims in our spinning group and I would enjoy conversing with them Islam.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you Kitty.
> 
> Typical Lib responses. Call the poster names and refuse to do any research to see if the article is true. It may not be true for all schools, but one school is one to many. So where is the Freedom From Religion Foundation. Or is it only the Removal of any trace of Christianity Foundation. Surely, this must be much more offensive than a poster on a wall with a flag and two children with their hands folded.


Really? Someone called Kitty names? Please point me in her direction; I'll give her a piece of my mind. Kitty went to the trouble of searching out additional sources, a couple of which unfortunately were not highly credible. You get called names because you just copy and paste whatever you come across and leave it to everyone else to react.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So just ignore reality. And maybe it will go away.
> 
> You are not interested in removing religion from the public square, just Christianity. Shows that the Freedom From Religion Foundation is a farce.


Don't you get the point? Green doesn't believe that Islam is being preached in CA schools, so *it is not reality* to her. And if Christianity didn't keep forcing itself into our bedrooms, our operating rooms, our medicine cabinets, our schools, etc., there would be no reason for any organization to fight it. However, Christians do all of those.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Must be true about the guillotines and caskets since you repeating it.


joeysomma
you are remarkable to say the least.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I do think, however, that learning about different religions certainly enriches our minds. I going to start reading up on Islam - there are two Muslims in our spinning group and I would enjoy conversing with them Islam.


GWPIver
I gulp down any information about anything I have no knowledge of but check out first, if it is true or a joke. Joeysomma needs to learn to sort out fact from fiction.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Don't you get the point? Green doesn't believe that Islam is being preached in CA schools, so *it is not reality* to her. And if Christianity didn't keep forcing itself into our bedrooms, our operating rooms, our medicine cabinets, our schools, etc., there would be no reason for any organization to fight it. However, Christians do all of those.


Poor Purl
wonder why many Christians are always scared that someone will take away their belief? Who cares what anyone believes? Just do not throw it into my face. These religious zealots need to keep some distance from me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Huckel,
> 
> Tell us about your new avatar.


SQM
Thank you for asking.
Waste not. A collage of little pieces of thread, some left messy, others wound up a bit. Rather than having them land in the wastebasket, they may adorn a Wall eventually. It starts with a few little pieces to which more and more are added. Who knows what the final piece will look like. I may polyurethane it to make it a sculpture.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> wonder why many Christians are always scared that someone will take away their belief? Who cares what anyone believes? Just do not throw it into my face. These religious zealots need to keep some distance from me.


. . . if they know what's good for them.

That mask of yours is kind of scary, but beautifully done.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you are remarkable to say the least.


And you said the least.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I adamantly insist that ALL religious references be removed from ALL public places and processes. Let people make religious displays at their homes and their churches, period. ALL other displays of any kind in any place that can possibly be considered public violate my freedom FROM religion.


 :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Don't you get the point? Green doesn't believe that Islam is being preached in CA schools, so *it is not reality* to her. And if Christianity didn't keep forcing itself into our bedrooms, our operating rooms, our medicine cabinets, our schools, etc., there would be no reason for any organization to fight it. However, Christians do all of those.


So true!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Had you accepted the parents decision, then that should have been the end of it. Since that didn't happen, you came on D&P to vent and get your ego stroked. Things just didn't go the way you planned so you left. Talk about a drama queen.


You can say that again, she _is_ a drama queen.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Had you accepted the parents decision, then that should have been the end of it. Since that didn't happen, you came on D&P to vent and get your ego stroked. Things just didn't go the way you planned so you left. Talk about a drama queen.


I raised the subject with the hope of having an intelligent discussion about gender bias but instead, true to form I was shot down. That was when I decided to go. And I am so glad I did.

Now at least, I can share discussion about the important issues in the world and be a part of a debate away from you nut jobs.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You can say that again, she _is_ a drama queen.


And what are you? There are no words...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I raised the subject with the hope of having an intelligent discussion about gender bias but instead, true to form I was shot down. That was when I decided to go. And I am so glad I did.
> 
> Now at least, I can share discussion about the important issues in the world and be a part of a debate away from you nut jobs.


Another falsehood. You brought up the subject, it was discussed on Denim and you didn't like that not everyone bended down to salute you or stroke your ego. So, _after_ a discussion (NOT shot down) you asked a few Denims if you were being ignored, because you felt you were being ignored. Then you took your ball and left pouting like a spoiled brat and took up with the Libs.

Now, you brought the subject up again on this thread looking for more excitement and attention on yourself.

Tell me, is is a prerequisite of being a Lib, to lie always?

Really, you are away from us "nut jobs?'' Who are you always jabbing and talking to on this and others thread you frequent, yourself?

You think your topic was an important world issue? Drama Queen, indeed.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another falsehood. You brought up the subject, it was discussed on Denim and you didn't like that not everyone bended down to salute you or stroke your ego. So, you asked a few Denims if you were being ignored, because you felt you were being ignored. Then you took your ball and left pouting like a spoiled brat and took up with the Libs.
> 
> Now, you brought the subject up again on this thread looking for more excitement and attention on yourself.
> 
> ...


So what? I can write about anything I want to. My contributions for the most part are intelligent, informative and thoughtful.

Your contributions on the other hand are ALWAYS filled with self aggrandisement while ever playing the victim.

It has to be dramatic for you because if it isn't, you're unable to contribute.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Gute nacht?
> I tried to copy and paste it in Hebrew, but my iPad still has "issues" after two trips to the Genius Bar. Copy and paste is one of the issues. I tried to post Robert Reich's column from last Sunday's paper, but I didn't succeed. It was a good little story about Kennedy and the Supreme Court decisions.
> Nighty


Is this it?

*An Election Day Carol*
SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 2, 2014

In the early hours of Election Day, before dawn reaches the nations capital, Justice Anthony Kennedy is suddenly awakened by someone standing next to his bed.

Get out of here or Ill call the cops! the Justice shouts.

Dont get bent out of shape, says the ghost-like figure.

Who are you? demands the Justice.

I am the ghost of Election Day Past.

Heavens! cries the Justice. Why are you here?

The ghost does not answer but beckons the Justice to follow him.

He leads the Justice to Sacramento, California, the city where he grew up. The day is Election Day, 1957, the first time the youthful Anthony has ever voted.

I look so happy, the Justice says, his eyes welling up with tears. Everyone does.

It was a time when people were eager to vote, a time when Election Day was a joyful occasion, says the ghost. A time before all the corruption.

What corruption? asks the Justice, worriedly.

The ghost glowers at the Justice. The corruption brought on by your decision in Citizens United versus Federal Election Commission,' the ghost snaps. You wrote the opinion that four of your fellow justices joined. It opened the floodgates to big money in elections.

I dont understand the Justice cries.

You decided that corporations are people under the First Amendment, and that independent campaign expenditures, even when made by giant corporations, dont give rise to corruption or even the appearance of corruption, the ghost says. How could you have been so naïve?

The ghost suddenly vanishes, and the Justice is back in his bed, trembling. He tries to calm himself. Just a bad dream, he says.

Moments later another ghost arrives.

Who are you? the Justice pleads.

I am Election Day Present, says the apparition, and you must come with me.

The ghost leads the Justice to a television set where he is forced to watch five straight hours of negative political advertising.

Please stop! I cant bear it! cries the Justice. Who is responsible for this?

No one knows. They dont have to identify themselves, says the ghost. You wrote in Citizens United that Congress would pass a law requiring disclosure of the sources of all campaign funds. But of course it didnt.

But I  I  thought  the Justice stammers.

The ghost towers over the Justice. You should have known! he shouts, and then vanishes as suddenly as the first ghost, leaving the Justice back in his bed.

Oh help, Justice Kennedy groans. Im having a very bad night.

Moments later, two apparitions appear.

Who are you? the Justice cries, pulling his blanket over his head.

We are Election Day Future, say the two in unison. Come with us.

Must I? whispers the Justice.

The ghosts nod their heads, and lead the Justice into a palatial room in which a dozen people are loudly partying.

Who are these people? asks the Justice.

The billionaires who now own America. They make all the decisions.

What  happened? the Justice asks meekly.

Citizens United, allowed a few giant corporations, Wall Street banks, and very wealthy people to buy American democracy. And once they bought it, there was no longer any need for Election Day. Thats why they party every year on this day.

Oh, no, says the Justice, and he begins to weep.

By the way, say the ghosts in unison, let us introduce ourselves. Charles and David Koch. They shake the Justices hand, and then vanish.

Justice Kennedy is back in his bed, just as the morning light is beginning to peep through the curtains.

Its Election Day, 2014. The Justice is overwhelmed with joy. He puts on his best suit, and goes to vote.

Hello! he happily shouts to everyone he sees at the polling place. Isnt Election Day wonderful?

Then Justice Kennedy hurries to his office in the Supreme Court building where he meets with his law clerks.

Ive made a very important decision, he says. Im going to join with the four dissenters to Citizens United, and were going to reverse that horrific case. 

His clerks have never seen the Justice so overjoyed.

I want each of you to take the rest of the day off, and be sure to vote! he beams. Then he heads for the door and clicks his heels, before leaving for home. Happy Election Day! he shouts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Very funny, Poor Purl!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So what? I can write about anything I want to. My contributions for the most part are intelligent, informative and thoughtful.
> 
> Your contributions on the other hand are ALWAYS filled with self aggrandisement while ever playing the victim.
> 
> It has to be dramatic for you because if it isn't, you're unable to contribute.


Not to worry, wombat. It's Thursday. KPG always goes on one of her drunken rampages around this time. Stanley must be out of the house.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not to worry, wombat. It's Thursday. KPG always goes on one of her drunken rampages around this time. Stanley must be out of the house.


I thought it was Tuesday?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not to worry, wombat. It's Thursday. KPG always goes on one of her drunken rampages around this time. Stanley must be out of the house.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: The visual is awful! :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: The visual is awful! :XD:


So are the posts! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought it was Tuesday?


It is Tuesday, who is the ugly drunk? :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very funny, Poor Purl!


It's brilliant. Thank CookieQueen - she couldn't paste it, so I did it for her.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: The visual is awful! :XD:


Changed my mind!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We've shared some awful visuals too, but we're discreet enough not to make public mention of them.
> 
> Ooops! Did I just say that?
> 
> I take it back, you didn't just read that!


Gerslay, please, I, ah, "changed my mind!"


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay, please, they don't need to know everything we know and see.


You're so right...I tried to take it back but it was too late.

Wait a sec...maybe it isn't!

Now you have to change your mind too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> You're so right...I tried to take it back but it was too late.
> 
> Wait a sec...maybe it isn't!
> 
> Now you have to change your mind too!


OK. Mind changed, well, post - ed it ted.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is Tuesday, who is the ugly drunk? :XD:


I stand corrected on the day ,but you have the ugly drunk title
locked up. 
BTW you always show what you know which is nothing!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's brilliant. Thank CookieQueen - she couldn't paste it, so I did it for her.


Great post, cookie! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Changed my mind too


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep the Home Fire Burning 
1914 by Ivor Novello with words by Lena Gilbert Ford

They were summoned from the hillside,
They were called in from the glen,
And the country found them ready
At the stirring call for men.

Let no tears add to their hardships
As the soldiers pass along,
And although your heart is breaking,
Make it sing this cheery song:

Keep the Home Fires Burning,
While your hearts are yearning
Though your lads are far away
They dream of home.
There's a silver lining
Through the dark clouds shining,
Turn the dark cloud inside out
Till the boys come home.

Overseas there came a pleading,
"Help a nation in distress."
And we gave our glorious laddies -
Honour bade us do no less,
For no gallant son of Freedom
To a tyrant's yoke should bend,
And a noble heart must answer
To the sacred call of "Friend."

Keep the Home Fires Burning,
While your hearts are yearning.
Though your lads are far away
They dream of home.
There's a silver lining
Through the dark clouds shining,
Turn the dark cloud inside out
'Til the boys come home.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice poem Maid. But seeing all the tributes on TV today, I did not feel comfortable. The pageantry of the armed forces made me forget for a moment that I was looking at trained killers and an entranced audience supporting war. There was also a segment about the crazy Viet Nam vets who never were treated for their PTSD because they were drafted and got really messed up and then were discharged with a less than honorable status. I guess I am thinking of the drafted viet nam vets - all from my generation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> . . . if they know what's good for them.
> 
> That mask of yours is kind of scary, but beautifully done.


Poor Purl
thank you. I agree in the picture the face looks sort of grim. Actually because of the materials used, it looks much softer but I shall build on it and see if I can somehow soften the expression.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> thank you. I agree in the picture the face looks sort of grim. Actually because of the materials used, it looks much softer but I shall build on it and see if I can somehow soften the expression.


We want to watch you, Huckle, as you work. Post a pic for each step, please.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nice poem Maid. But seeing all the tributes on TV today, I did not feel comfortable. The pageantry of the armed forces made me forget for a moment that I was looking at trained killers and an entranced audience supporting war. There was also a segment about the crazy Viet Nam vets who never were treated for their PTSD because they were drafted and got really messed up and then were discharged with a less than honorable status. I guess I am thinking of the drafted viet nam vets - all from my generation.


I understand where you are coming from. But I think of Hitler and the Nazis and the courageous people who fought in Britain, and Holland and other European Countries. I also wonder what would have happened if they hadn't fought and had allowed the Nazis to win? There would be no Israel.

I agree about the senseless wars. We are fortunate in Canada that we did not join in the Korean War or Vietnam, or Iraq, although my husband (soldier) was stationed in Korea between North and South Korea ,immediately after the war ended and was with either Nato or the United Nations Peace Keeping forces. He spent his army life in the United Nations Peacekeeping force and was stationed in Gaza between Israel and Egypt in l964- then in cyprus, Nato in Germany after the war. and other Peace Keeping places. On our Memorial Service in Duncan Today they spoke of those still serving with the Peace Keepers all over the world and those who are still being killed in different conflicts. So many more than I realized.

My uncle was taken prisoners in Hong Kong by the Japanese and spent the war in horror. He weighed 50 plus pounds when he was released at the end of the war in the Pacific and died a year or so later.

These are the people I remember. I also remember the American soldiers who had no say in whether they were to go to war - same in viet nam. I guess it is a different perspective. I was an army wife for many years and I am 
proud to remember - It was great today at the cenotaph here in a small town, to see the school children with their grandfathers in some cases who are WW#I veterans. Some in wheel chairs. There are hardly any veterans of the First War (to end all wars) as we are losing all of them due to age.

I don't celebrate Remembrance Day (your Veteran's Day) to celebrate the wars. I celebrate it to remember those who died in worthwhile as well as unnecessary wars. Just a different outlook.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I understand where you are coming from. But I think of Hitler and the Nazis and the courageous people who fought in Britain, and Holland and other European Countries. I also wonder what would have happened if they hadn't fought and had allowed the Nazis to win? There would be no Israel.
> 
> I agree about the senseless wars. We are fortunate in Canada that we did not join in the Korean War or Vietnam, or Iraq, although my husband (soldier) was stationed in Korea between North and South Korea ,immediately after the war ended and was with either Nato or the United Nations Peace Keeping forces. He spent his army life in the United Nations Peacekeeping force and was stationed in Gaza between Israel and Egypt in l964- then in cyprus, Nato in Germany after the war. and other Peace Keeping places. On our Memorial Service in Duncan Today they spoke of those still serving with the Peace Keepers all over the world and those who are still being killed in different conflicts. So many more than I realized.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My husband was a 'trained soldier' who joined a couple of years after the war in Europe ended. He was sent to Germany when he was still in his teens and remembers the absolute devastation there. He was in transport then and they moved food (some from the States) into Germany as Holland, Germany, Belgium and France were nearly starving. 

He saw Belsen, the camp and said there was absolute quiet there, no birds and no life. He said it was the most horrific place he had ever seen. There were a huge number of people put death there after being forced to work and starvingthere. I am extremely proud of him and my Father and my uncle. three different times, three different reasons. One the Japanese war in Asia, one the war in Europe and one trying to help build Europe up again. (Which by the way was a huge project under the Marshall Plan in the US. The US literally built Europe again. So those who knock the US shouldn't. The world would not be the same if they hadn't stepped in and sent food, lumber, tools - everything needed to rebuilt Europe. They sometimes forget that. I don't nor do many of my Generation.

Enough from me but I feel very strongly about it and especially on Memorial Day in Canada -- that is what we do today, Remember them including the two Canadian Soldiers who were killed last month.

That is why I don't think Politics is in keeping on November 11 although obviously our main visitor doesn't agree - why does that surprise me? 

There were a huge number of people at the service in this town today, literally hundreds. The people next to us had driving up from Mill Bay, half way to Victoria. I was impressed and proud.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I adamantly insist that ALL religious references be removed from ALL public places and processes. Let people make religious displays at their homes and their churches, period. ALL other displays of any kind in any place that can possibly be considered public violate my freedom FROM religion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree. IMHO private devotions are more impressive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And perhaps if we, as a country, understood the culture better, we could learn to respect one another rather than fear and hate one another. Wouldn't the world be a better place?



Wombatnomore said:


> It mightn't be such a bad thing teaching children what Islam is about given it's prevalence in the news and what's happening in the middle east. Children are naturally curious and they're exposed to current affairs so they would be wondering and wanting to understand.
> 
> The responsibility is on the teacher to present this information in an age specific and unbiased way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Really, joey? Seems to me that understanding the Middle East means having an understanding of Islam, Judaism and Christianity. Are you unaware that most of the wars in the Middle East have to do with religion? Remember the Crusades? Do you watch the news on TV or read any newspapers, or do you live in complete isolation, or possibly with your head up a part of your body it would be tasteless of me to identify here?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put, Maid.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Nice poem Maid. But seeing all the tributes on TV today, I did not feel comfortable. The pageantry of the armed forces made me forget for a moment that I was looking at trained killers and an entranced audience supporting war. There was also a segment about the crazy Viet Nam vets who never were treated for their PTSD because they were drafted and got really messed up and then were discharged with a less than honorable status. I guess I am thinking of the drafted viet nam vets - all from my generation.


My older brother's number was called but the army rejected him due to his hx of asthma as a child. I was around the age of 6 or 7 at that time but I remember vividly the times my brother's mates would visit between tours in Vietnam. They were changed. Every one of them. It was sad, is sad.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> thank you. I agree in the picture the face looks sort of grim. Actually because of the materials used, it looks much softer but I shall build on it and see if I can somehow soften the expression.


I think the image is a bit Piccasoesque. I like it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Information and critical thinking are the two main things people of all ages need....IMHO



Huckleberry said:


> GWPIver
> I gulp down any information about anything I have no knowledge of but check out first, if it is true or a joke. Joeysomma needs to learn to sort out fact from fiction.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your creativity reminds me of Designer1234. Both thrill me.



Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> Thank you for asking.
> Waste not. A collage of little pieces of thread, some left messy, others wound up a bit. Rather than having them land in the wastebasket, they may adorn a Wall eventually. It starts with a few little pieces to which more and more are added. Who knows what the final piece will look like. I may polyurethane it to make it a sculpture.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> And perhaps if we, as a country, understood the culture better, we could learn to respect one another rather than fear and hate one another. Wouldn't the world be a better place?


Goes for my country too and you're right. This teeth clenching, ear steaming and red faced bigotry has to soften. We are, after all, the same species yet we turn on each other at every opportunity. Just being respectful is all it takes. You don't even have to say anything but a smile is always welcome.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> And you said the least.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Kudos to SQM and Huck. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be wonderful to get a 'do-over' when you figure out the true effect of your actions?



Poor Purl said:


> Is this it?
> 
> *An Election Day Carol*
> SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 2, 2014
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't it Tuesday? Or am I mixed up again?



BrattyPatty said:


> Not to worry, wombat. It's Thursday. KPG always goes on one of her drunken rampages around this time. Stanley must be out of the house.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Cookie! Brilliant.



Poor Purl said:


> It's brilliant. Thank CookieQueen - she couldn't paste it, so I did it for her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:



> I stand corrected on the day ,but you have the ugly drunk title
> locked up.
> BTW you always show what you know which is nothing!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Keep the Home Fire Burning
> 1914 by Ivor Novello with words by Lena Gilbert Ford
> 
> They were summoned from the hillside,
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I understand where you are coming from. But I think of Hitler and the Nazis and the courageous people who fought in Britain, and Holland and other European Countries. I also wonder what would have happened if they hadn't fought and had allowed the Nazis to win? There would be no Israel.
> 
> I agree about the senseless wars. We are fortunate in Canada that we did not join in the Korean War or Vietnam, or Iraq, although my husband (soldier) was stationed in Korea between North and South Korea ,immediately after the war ended and was with either Nato or the United Nations Peace Keeping forces. He spent his army life in the United Nations Peacekeeping force and was stationed in Gaza between Israel and Egypt in l964- then in cyprus, Nato in Germany after the war. and other Peace Keeping places. On our Memorial Service in Duncan Today they spoke of those still serving with the Peace Keepers all over the world and those who are still being killed in different conflicts. So many more than I realized.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I do think, however, that learning about different religions certainly enriches our minds. I am going to start reading up on Islam - there are two Muslims in our spinning group and I would enjoy conversing with them Islam.


You could also contact your local Mosque and ask if you could come down and discuss any questions you may have. The Mosques in Australia recently held an open day when anyone and everyone was welcome to attend and talk to the Imam and other people who would be more than willing to discuss their beliefs. It is a few years since I attended a Mosque but as a Buddhist I was more than welcome. I found the young people there charming. I shared a meal with the people who attended the Mosque, the meal was prepared by the young people. I stayed for the prayers and the talk after the prayers. I have many Muslim friends and they are more than willing to discuss their religion. I do not drive very far these days so I have not gone back to the Mosque as it is quite a distance away, although Mosques are now being built closer to where I live. We have quite a few Muslims living in my neighbourhood. I have had many discussions with my Muslin friends. Muslims believe that Jesus was a Prophet and therefore would not insult him or his name.

There is an old Hindu saying "When you are ready a teacher will appear."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the validation.



Wombatnomore said:


> Goes for my country too and you're right. This teeth clenching, ear steaming and red faced bigotry has to soften. We are, after all, the same species yet we turn on each other at every opportunity. Just being respectful is all it takes. You don't even have to say anything but a smile is always welcome.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember the melody for this, and it's playing in my head right now. Thank you, Maid.


MaidInBedlam said:


> Keep the Home Fire Burning
> 1914 by Ivor Novello with words by Lena Gilbert Ford
> 
> They were summoned from the hillside,
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I think the image is a bit Picassoesque. I like it.


I like that word, Picassoesque. I didn't say I disliked the mask, only that it's a bit scary. I think it's brilliant. Like most things Huckleberry does.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you Kitty.
> 
> Typical Lib responses. Call the poster names and refuse to do any research to see if the article is true. It may not be true for all schools, but one school is one to many. So where is the Freedom From Religion Foundation. Or is it only the Removal of any trace of Christianity Foundation. Surely, this must be much more offensive than a poster on a wall with a flag and two children with their hands folded.


Some people aren't open to discussion, they won't look past the messenger.

The snopes link in my second post indicated that concerns about how some classes have been taught go back to 2002. It seems to be left to the discretion of individual schools or districts whether the subject is based on history only or is extended into the tenets of the Islamic faith. That leaves the door open to faith based instruction.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Really, joey? Seems to me that understanding the Middle East means having an understanding of Islam, Judaism and Christianity. Are you unaware that most of the wars in the Middle East have to do with religion? Remember the Crusades? Do you watch the news on TV or read any newspapers, or do you live in complete isolation, or possibly with your head up a part of your body it would be tasteless of me to identify here?


So which is it to be -- no mention or teaching of religion at all or a course in comparative religions?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I like that word, Picassoesque. I didn't say I disliked the mask, only that it's a bit scary. I think it's brilliant. Like most things Huckleberry does.


She is one talented woman!! Her expertise reaches beyond fiber art.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You could also contact your local Mosque and ask if you could come down and discuss any questions you may have. The Mosques in Australia recently held an open day when anyone and everyone was welcome to attend and talk to the Imam and other people who would be more than willing to discuss their beliefs. It is a few years since I attended a Mosque but as a Buddhist I was more than welcome. I found the young people there charming. I shared a meal with the people who attended the Mosque, the meal was prepared by the young people. I stayed for the prayers and the talk after the prayers. I have many Muslim friends and they are more than willing to discuss their religion. I do not drive very far these days so I have not gone back to the Mosque as it is quite a distance away, although Mosques are now being built closer to where I live. We have quite a few Muslims living in my neighbourhood. I have had many discussions with my Muslin friends. Muslims believe that Jesus was a Prophet and therefore would not insult him or his name.
> 
> There is an old Hindu saying "When you are ready a teacher will appear."


GP, Eve is right. Have you ever read the Koran? Beautifully written book!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> My older brother's number was called but the army rejected him due to his hx of asthma as a child. I was around the age of 6 or 7 at that time but I remember vividly the times my brother's mates would visit between tours in Vietnam. They were changed. Every one of them. It was sad, is sad.


Wow, wombat! My brother was "drafted" one week after he enlisted in the US Navy. They let him stay in the navy. I remember his letters regarding the Gulf of Tonkin. Though his ship never fired her guns, they were right there in the middle of it.
A lot of friends that we grew up were also drafted. The haunted looks in some of their faces was unbearable.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I like that word, Picassoesque. I didn't say I disliked the mask, only that it's a bit scary. I think it's brilliant. Like most things Huckleberry does.


I got what you said. Picasso liked to scare. His works were not the norm for the times and he was scary. So was Caravaggio, with his head full of snakes. But what a wonderful legacy that gave us! A wonderful description of so many we know and unlove.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I got what you said. Picasso liked to scare. His works were not the norm for the times and he was scary. So was Caravaggio, with his head full of snakes. But what a wonderful legacy that gave us! A wonderful description of so many we know and unlove.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, wombat! My brother was "drafted" one week after he enlisted in the US Navy. They let him stay in the navy. I remember his letters regarding the Gulf of Tonkin. Though his ship never fired her guns, they were right there in the middle of it.
> A lot of friends that we grew up were also drafted. The haunted looks in some of their faces was unbearable.


Souls who were willing to expose themselves to the filth that was the Viet Cong in the jungles of Vietnam. They were unspeakably cruel and yes, the Australians did not observe restraint. The upshot? The coalition at the time had no right to insert themselves in this war. And we know that because we lost that war. Of course we did. And we knew we would.

We will remember them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Souls who were willing to expose themselves to the filth that was the Viet Cong in the jungles of Vietnam. They were unspeakably cruel and yes, the Australians did not observe restraint. The upshot? The coalition at the time had no right to insert themselves in this war. And we know that because we lost that war. Of course we did. And we knew we would.
> 
> We will remember them.


And we will remember that South Viet Nam is now and forever a safe place to drink coca-cola.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think it was my browser, because the Snopes piece came out garbled. Though apparently CookieQueen had the same problem with the TV news report. Maybe it doesn't show up in the U.S. - you know how the Libs own all the media <sarcasm > - but does in Canada.
> 
> In New York public schools allow something called Released Time for kids who need to pray or get religious instruction during class time. It's not just the Muslims who need it; so do many Jews and probably Catholics. That's probably equivalent to prayer rooms and schedule-juggling. It's the segregated lunch rooms, phys ed, etc. that gets me. Kids who need that much accommodation for religious observance should be going to parochial school.
> 
> As for the California story, I'd like to hear more, from sources other than Breitbart or religiously affiliated ones. One of the sources you sent claims that Muslims don't worship the same God as Jews and Christians, because their god is named Allah and ours is named God. If he believes that, then he'll be against anything that is non-Christian. The Jewish God doesn't have a name spelled G-o-d; the Hebrew designations used are closer to the word Allah than the word God.


 :XD: sometimes have problems with our lib controlled media too. Kidding aside, that's why I think it's important to check out various sources and not just turn away because it's liberal or conservative. Some posters automatically assumed the report was false just because Joey posted it and I don't think that's right or fair.

When it's left to the discretion of the school or teacher to extend the class from history to theology it opens the door to religious instruction. In this case, the teacher seemed sympathetic to Islam, but what if she brought up repressive or violent aspects of the faith? I expect that parents of Muslim children would be offended. How is the material in teaching "ABOUT" a religion determined and according to whose theology? Will all religions be given the same opportunity?

I support accommodating student needs where it's practical and doesn't cause a disruption for other students - but it should apply to all students. Some of the schools that have prayer rooms set aside do not permit Bible study classes on school premises. There are also examples of pork being removed from cafeteria menus (I know Jews don't eat pork either, but as far as I know it wasn't removed from the menus for their benefit).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I got what you said. Picasso liked to scare. His works were not the norm for the times and he was scary. So was Caravaggio, with his head full of snakes. But what a wonderful legacy that gave us! A wonderful description of so many we know and unlove.


The snakeheads? You're right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: sometimes have problems with our lib controlled media too. Kidding aside, that's why I think it's important to check out various sources and not just turn away because it's liberal or conservative. Some posters automatically assumed the report was false just because Joey posted it and I don't think that's right or fair.
> 
> When it's left to the discretion of the school or teacher to extend the class from history to theology it opens the door to religious instruction. In this case, the teacher seemed sympathetic to Islam, but what if she brought up repressive or violent aspects of the faith? I expect that parents of Muslim children would be offended. How is the material in teaching "ABOUT" a religion determined and according to whose theology? Will all religions be given the same opportunity?
> 
> I support accommodating student needs where it's practical and doesn't cause a disruption for other students - but it should apply to all students. Some of the schools that have prayer rooms set aside do not permit Bible study classes on school premises. There are also examples of pork being removed from cafeteria menus (I know Jews don't eat pork either, but as far as I know it wasn't removed from the menus for their benefit).


Not even in New York, which has a large Jewish population (relative to other cities, not to other religions), did they remove pork from public school menus. And you're right that if there are prayer rooms set aside for Muslims, Christian kids should be able to have their own devotional time and place. But that's why it shouldn't be done for anyone. As I recall, in a lot of NY schools, kids who got released time had to leave the building and go into a trailer, where a religious teacher would meet with them. No school property was used for any religious observance. The one accommodation they made for Jews, and this was because so many teachers were Jewish, was to cancel school on the Jewish High Holy Days.

I don't know what your country (or does it differ by province?) does to separate church and state, if it does anything. I wonder why Canadian schools have responded so positively to requests by Muslims. I have no idea whether the same things are happening here, but I hope not.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Your creativity reminds me of Designer1234. Both thrill me.


Actually, Huck is more adventurous than I am -- she really goes for it and I am in awe. My work usually starts with a specific craft. Huck starts from now where -Pieces of yarn as an example, and her imagination allows her create new things. She should never give that ability up. Do it for herself - I know how she feels in creating something of her very own. It has made my life very good. It also is very satisfying when you know that your work is in places with people you have forgotten. I met and English woman who visited us with a friend. She saw one of my copper pictures and said that her friend in England had one that reminded her of mine. I sold a lot of them in New Zealand - she wrotje her friend when she went back home and it was one of mine. It gave me such a feeling of awe. I wish I had written down who I gave my work to. It would be interesting as I have been giving stuff away my whole life. Selling them sometimes but only twice was I actually in business from my home.

Huck has an enquiring mind and a sense of design. I applaud her.

She is very courageous and tries so many new things .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Your creativity reminds me of Designer1234. Both thrill me.


Actually, Huck is more adventurous than I am -- she really goes for it and I am in awe. My work usually starts with a specific craft. Huck starts from now where -Pieces of yarn as an example, and her imagination allows her create new things. She should never give that ability up. Do it for herself - I know how she feels in creating something of her very own. It has made my life very good. It also is very satisfying when you know that your work is in places with people you have forgotten. I met and English woman who visited us with a friend. She saw one of my copper pictures and said that her friend in England had one that reminded her of mine. I sold a lot of them in New Zealand - she wrote our mutual friend when she went back home and it was one of mine. It gave me such a feeling of awe. I wish I had written down who I gave my work to. It would be interesting as I have been giving stuff away my whole life. Selling them sometimes but only twice was I actually in business from my home.

Huck has an enquiring mind and a sense of design. I applaud her. Huck will never be bored - ever. I am fortunate with that too.

She is very courageous and tries so many new things .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well ladies , we are going into Nanaimo tomorrow and doing some shopping. I am heading to bed. I got a bit chilly at the cenotaph today, the wind came up and I wasn 't really properly dressed for it. So I am going to bed and read.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooops. Duplicate post


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Nice poem Maid. But seeing all the tributes on TV today, I did not feel comfortable. The pageantry of the armed forces made me forget for a moment that I was looking at trained killers and an entranced audience supporting war. There was also a segment about the crazy Viet Nam vets who never were treated for their PTSD because they were drafted and got really messed up and then were discharged with a less than honorable status. I guess I am thinking of the drafted viet nam vets - all from my generation.


I think I know how you feel. I'm in the same generation you are, and the treatment of Viet Nam vets is hard to forget. The fact that many were drafted makes it especially distressing. And here we are now, taking volunteers and putting them through the meat grinder called war. Given the state of VA hospitals, just to mention one problem returning soldiers have to face, it looks like one more group of vets are going to be ignored, except when it's time for the big parades.

When I posted "Keep the Home Fires Burning" I was thinking about how much we should want all our soldiers who are fighting to come home. Maybe I should have posted this verse from a song by Pete Seeger from the Vietnam War days:

If you love your Uncle Sam
Bring them home, bring them home
Support our boys in Viet Nam
Bring them home, bring them home


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree. IMHO private devotions are more impressive.


And done in compliance with our Constitution, but here we are where even our money says "In God We Trust".


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> So which is it to be -- no mention or teaching of religion at all or a course in comparative religions?


My statement, "understanding the Middle East means having an understanding of Islam, Judaism and Christianity" is pretty clear. There should never be any teaching of religion, if you mean teaching that's intended to convert anyone to any particular religion. That would be unconstitutional. If you mean having classes in comparative religions that teach the tenets of the world's major religions for a better understanding of what influences people, fine. We could use all the help we can get to understand people all around the world.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Totally enjoyed last night's slide show. Very jolly. Good job Women of the World!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think I know how you feel. I'm in the same generation you are, and the treatment of Viet Nam vets is hard to forget. The fact that many were drafted makes it especially distressing. And here we are now, taking volunteers and putting them through the meat grinder called war. Given the state of VA hospitals, just to mention one problem returning soldiers have to face, it looks like one more group of vets are going to be ignored, except when it's time for the big parades.
> 
> When I posted "Keep the Home Fires Burning" I was thinking about how much we should want all our soldiers who are fighting to come home. Maybe I should have posted this verse from a song by Pete Seeger from the Vietnam War days:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My statement, "understanding the Middle East means having an understanding of Islam, Judaism and Christianity" is pretty clear. There should never be any teaching of religion, if you mean teaching that's intended to convert anyone to any particular religion. That would be unconstitutional. If you mean having classes in comparative religions that teach the tenets of the world's major religions for a better understanding of what influences people, fine. We could use all the help we can get to understand people all around the world.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, Huck is more adventurous than I am -- she really goes for it and I am in awe. My work usually starts with a specific craft. Huck starts from now where -Pieces of yarn as an example, and her imagination allows her create new things. She should never give that ability up. Do it for herself - I know how she feels in creating something of her very own. It has made my life very good. It also is very satisfying when you know that your work is in places with people you have forgotten. I met and English woman who visited us with a friend. She saw one of my copper pictures and said that her friend in England had one that reminded her of mine. I sold a lot of them in New Zealand - she wrote our mutual friend when she went back home and it was one of mine. It gave me such a feeling of awe. I wish I had written down who I gave my work to. It would be interesting as I have been giving stuff away my whole life. Selling them sometimes but only twice was I actually in business from my home.
> 
> Huck has an enquiring mind and a sense of design. I applaud her. Huck will never be bored - ever. I am fortunate with that too.
> 
> She is very courageous and tries so many new things .


Designer1234
encl. picture shows another "waste not" creation in progress. Perhaps you want to guess what the individual pieces are. Hope I did not reveal that previously.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> And we will remember that South Viet Nam is now and forever a safe place to drink coca-cola.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, Huck is more adventurous than I am -- she really goes for it and I am in awe. My work usually starts with a specific craft. Huck starts from now where -Pieces of yarn as an example, and her imagination allows her create new things. She should never give that ability up. Do it for herself - I know how she feels in creating something of her very own. It has made my life very good. It also is very satisfying when you know that your work is in places with people you have forgotten. I met and English woman who visited us with a friend. She saw one of my copper pictures and said that her friend in England had one that reminded her of mine. I sold a lot of them in New Zealand - she wrotje her friend when she went back home and it was one of mine. It gave me such a feeling of awe. I wish I had written down who I gave my work to. It would be interesting as I have been giving stuff away my whole life. Selling them sometimes but only twice was I actually in business from my home.
> 
> Huck has an enquiring mind and a sense of design. I applaud her.
> 
> She is very courageous and tries so many new things .


What a wonderful coincidence, that Huck should have seen one of your pieces at a friend's.

Everything you say about her is true. I never stop wondering what she's going to do next. She has some interesting - I don't know what to call them. Sculptures? Assemblages? Pieces of all kinds of things stuck together? However she views them, they're fascinating.

But you're courageous yourself. You believed in your art so much that you didn't try to get an office job to bring in some income. You turned out to be right, but it was taking a chance. I'm happy to have known the both of you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a wonderful coincidence, that Huck should have seen one of your pieces at a friend's.
> 
> Everything you say about her is true. I never stop wondering what she's going to do next. She has some interesting - I don't know what to call them. Sculptures? Assemblages? Pieces of all kinds of things stuck together? However she views them, they're fascinating.
> 
> But you're courageous yourself. You believed in your art so much that you didn't try to get an office job to bring in some income. You turned out to be right, but it was taking a chance. I'm happy to have known the both of you.


I think you misread my post . A friend from England had a friend who had one of my copper pictures. Not Huck.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think we should stay away from D and P. I posted that I had decided not to go there nor do I lurk. I know they invade LOLL and all our posts, and they complain about us posting on Republican Victory, but I just don't see going to D and P. 

I don't know whether any of you have gone over there but I 
think we should just leave it. It is pointless and we gain nothing. 

I hope I am not making any of you angry but it just 
makes things worse in my opinion. If it can be worse. 

I will take them on when they come here or on LOLL but it is usually just 2 or 3 , there are some nice people there. 

I thought I should be counted as I did mention last week when they invaded LOLL that I wondered if they would stop if we reciprocated I didn't suggest we do that. I have thought about it and I don't think that is a good idea.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What a wonderful coincidence, that Huck should have seen one of your pieces at a friend's.
> 
> Everything you say about her is true. I never stop wondering what she's going to do next. She has some interesting - I don't know what to call them. Sculptures? Assemblages? Pieces of all kinds of things stuck together? However she views them, they're fascinating.
> 
> But you're courageous yourself. You believed in your art so much that you didn't try to get an office job to bring in some income. You turned out to be right, but it was taking a chance. I'm happy to have known the both of you.


Poor Purl
thank you for all the kind things you said but it was not me who saw one of Shirley's creations, I wish I had the pleasure.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> encl. picture shows another "waste not" creation in progress. Perhaps you want to guess what the individual pieces are. Hope I did not reveal that previously.


Anyone may guess. about what the candleholders are made of. I am so curious about your imagination. Thank you Huck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is this it?
> 
> *An Election Day Carol*
> SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 2, 2014
> ...


Yes, thank you Purl. Sorry I'm so far behind . .


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

O


knitpresentgifts said:


> Another falsehood. You brought up the subject, it was discussed on Denim and you didn't like that not everyone bended down to salute you or stroke your ego. So, _after_ a discussion (NOT shot down) you asked a few Denims if you were being ignored, because you felt you were being ignored. Then you took your ball and left pouting like a spoiled brat and took up with the Libs.
> 
> Now, you brought the subject up again on this thread looking for more excitement and attention on yourself.
> 
> ...


Why don't you get off the "all libs are liars" kick? I, for one, am sick to death of it, particularly in the face of all the repub and Tea Party pack of lies that you and your ilk swallow like honey and then re-spew in various forms. Your accusations are such rot! I'm actually very surprised that you choose to chastise people constantly for being "fools and liars" in the very same post you name-call and blather a bunch of lies. It is REALLY getting old. We really don't have to read a thing you say because every post is the same. So easy to gloss over whenever I see a KPG avatar.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> O
> 
> Why don't you get off the "all libs are liars" kick? I, for one, am sick to death of it, particularly in the face of all the repub and Tea Party pack of lies that you and your ilk swallow like honey and then re-spew in various forms. Your accusations are such rot! I'm actually very surprised that you choose to chastise people constantly for being "fools and liars" in the very same post you name-call and blather a bunch of lies. It is REALLY getting old. We really don't have to read a thing you say because every post is the same. So easy to gloss over whenever I see a KPG avatar.


It's so old it's moldy, cookie!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Anyone may guess. about what the candleholders are made of. I am so curious about your imagination. Thank you Huck.


Mid-century furniture feet gilded gold?????????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> O
> 
> Why don't you get off the "all libs are liars" kick? I, for one, am sick to death of it, particularly in the face of all the repub and Tea Party pack of lies that you and your ilk swallow like honey and then re-spew in various forms. Your accusations are such rot! I'm actually very surprised that you choose to chastise people constantly for being "fools and liars" in the very same post you name-call and blather a bunch of lies. It is REALLY getting old. We really don't have to read a thing you say because every post is the same. So easy to gloss over whenever I see a KPG avatar.


cookiequeen
may we remember that those who lie always accuse others of it KPG is the mistress in that department.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Mid-century furniture feet gilded gold?????????


SQM
thank you but that isn't it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> thank you but that isn't it.


Paper towel holders gilded?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Look at the textures SQM. I am sure that it is something that we see everyday, but not put into art form.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Look at the textures SQM.I am sure that it is something that we see everyday, but not put into art form.


My second guess was paper towel holders. Your turn, My Fine Brat.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> My second guess was paper towel holders. Your turn, My Fine Brat.


Right below the candle, I am thinking leather. The bottoms may be glass coasters. The center I am still trying to visualize.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Right below the candle, I am thinking leather. The bottoms may be glass coasters. The center I am still trying to visualize.


The bottom looks like old green tin or wood. Help from others please? I will award a point, on behalf of Huckle, to the person who guesses what items she used to make the candlesticks. All entries must be in sooner than later to keep our suspense level from going too high.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Anyone may guess. about what the candleholders are made of. I am so curious about your imagination. Thank you Huck.


Huckleberry, are the bases handles off something?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The fun is being held on Diapers and Pins. Really great show tonight.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The fun is being held on Diapers and Pins. Really great show tonight.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

Hello fair sloth! Hope all is well up there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Hello fair sloth! Hope all is well up there.


Thanks. All is fine, fine. must hurry back to the other thread - don't want to miss the laughs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think we should stay away from D and P. I posted that I had decided not to go there nor do I lurk. I know they invade LOLL and all our posts, and they complain about us posting on Republican Victory, but I just don't see going to D and P.
> 
> I don't know whether any of you have gone over there but I
> think we should just leave it. It is pointless and we gain nothing.
> ...


=======After reading the post from KPG -- I withdraw any suggestion of keeping away from D & P. I am not interested in going there but as it appears she is crowing about it - As far as I am concerned I won't make any more effort to avoid problems there. She has really lost it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> =======After reading the post from KPG -- I withdraw any suggestion of keeping away from D & P. I am not interested in going there but as it appears she is crowing about it - As far as I am concerned I won't make any more effort to avoid problems there. She has really lost it.


There was a great slide show this evening on D & P. You will love it. Start about 10 pages back.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Some of those memes were hilarious. I've been trying to find the sites they came from. No luck so far.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> There was a great slide show this evening on D & P. You will love it. Start about 10 pages back.


Thanks SQM I'll pass -- I have no interest in going over there 
I said I wouldn't and Iwon't. It just makes things worse. It isn't really funny. I think I will sign off for tonight.

I have a couple of friends there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It looks like tin foil sprayed with gold to me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you misread my post . A friend from England had a friend who had one of my copper pictures. Not Huck.


Now I'm really confused. Whose friend from England?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> There was a great slide show this evening on D & P. You will love it. Start about 10 pages back.


yes please do you all are having a grand party of it. Designer do you know that they are even after Bon, who has never done anything or been anything but kind.

Please join the party.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes please do you all are having a grand party of it. Designer do you know that they are even after Bon, who has never done anything or been anything but kind.
> 
> Please join the party.


No names were mentioned and no one person was ganged up on. Just a barrage of memes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> No names were mentioned and no one person was ganged up on. Just a barrage of memes.


Then you had better go back and look at what wombat and PP posted to her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Then you had better go back and look at what wombat and PP posted to her.


Why is it so different when KPG/Cherf and Gerslay come in LOLL and other lib threads and shoot their big mouths off and gang up on people? 
There are ladies who post there that had nothing to do with their nonsense, but had to take it anyway.
It is ugly and it needs to stop once and for all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> No names were mentioned and no one person was ganged up on. Just a barrage of memes.


Yarn lady I don't want to go there because it will just fan the fire.. I just pm'd Bonnie that I wouldn't join in. Bonnie should not be attacked by anyone.

Would you tell her I am so sorry -- I gave my word that I would not invade D and P when I was called a troll and she defended me. If I go there it will just cause more trouble.
I refuse to add any more nastiness. there is enough trouble and nastiness already. Each day it is getting worse.

If KPG and her buddies would stop hararassing us there would be 80% less trouble.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yarn lady I don't want to go there because it will just fan the fire.. I just pm'd Bonnie that I wouldn't join in. Bonnie should not be attacked by anyone.
> 
> Would you tell her I am so sorry -- I gave my word that I would not invade D and P when I was called a troll and she defended me. If I go there it will just cause more trouble.
> I refuse to add any more nastiness. there is enough trouble and nastiness already. Each day it is getting worse.
> ...


I am sure Bonnie knows that you feel that way, Shirley.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes please do you all are having a grand party of it. Designer do you know that they are even after Bon, who has never done anything or been anything but kind.
> 
> Please join the party.


I think I'm the only one who is "after Bon," but I don't expect you to be able to tell the difference between one person and many. And she has indeed been unkind to someone I once knew, who is dead now. The funny (?) thing is when she lied about him, she thought she was lying about someone else.

I love how you all (at least you and KPG) protect her, when she is perfectly able to protect herself. She can be as insulting as the rest of you when she thinks she's speaking privately.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> No names were mentioned and no one person was ganged up on. Just a barrage of memes.


I posted to Bon in response to something she said, that I thought was way over the top. She even felt it necessary to insult Chelsea Clinton, who has never harmed anyone.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yarn lady I don't want to go there because it will just fan the fire.. I just pm'd Bonnie that I wouldn't join in. Bonnie should not be attacked by anyone.
> 
> Would you tell her I am so sorry -- I gave my word that I would not invade D and P when I was called a troll and she defended me. If I go there it will just cause more trouble.
> I refuse to add any more nastiness. there is enough trouble and nastiness already. Each day it is getting worse.
> ...


Sorry, Designer, but here's where we part company. Bonnie should be careful what she says if she's so precious she mustn't be "attacked." I've caught her a few times being nasty, though she was only repeating Republican talking points. Why shouldn't she be responsible for what she says?

KPG, however, would agree with you that Bonnie must not be "attacked." She came over to NB and insulted me because I caught Bonnie in a big lie and called her on it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yarn lady I don't want to go there because it will just fan the fire.. I just pm'd Bonnie that I wouldn't join in. Bonnie should not be attacked by anyone.
> 
> Would you tell her I am so sorry -- I gave my word that I would not invade D and P when I was called a troll and she defended me. If I go there it will just cause more trouble.
> I refuse to add any more nastiness. there is enough trouble and nastiness already. Each day it is getting worse.
> ...


I will tell Bonnie for you. You know her and I know you haave never been anything but kind to her.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I will tell Bonnie for you. You know her and I know you haave never been anything but kind to her.


I have talked to her tonight. I also have gone and posted on D and P as I really think it is time this whole mess stopped.

I don't know whether I will be welcome on any of the threads as I suggested the things cool down. I am going to bed now.

Purl, she is my friend, you are my friend. She doesn't come to our thread and attack us - She made the effort to come on Neutral Bridges, (by the way that is called Neutral Bitches by one of the D and P members - She is on her own thread and has a right to speak her thoughts. I don't agree with them, but she does not come here ever and attack us. That is her right - to believe what she believes as we do. It is the nastiness that has gotten in the way Including from me that is so poisonous.

I will see you all tomorrow. enough for me tonight.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I posted to Bon in response to something she said, that I thought was way over the top. She even felt it necessary to insult Chelsea Clinton, who has never harmed anyone.


Bon misunderstood my post. I was referring to the Chelsea neighborhood here, not Chelsea Clinton.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What a wonderful coincidence, that Huck should have seen one of your pieces at a friend's.
> 
> Everything you say about her is true. I never stop wondering what she's going to do next. She has some interesting - I don't know what to call them. Sculptures? Assemblages? Pieces of all kinds of things stuck together? However she views them, they're fascinating.
> 
> But you're courageous yourself. You believed in your art so much that you didn't try to get an office job to bring in some income. You turned out to be right, but it was taking a chance. I'm happy to have known the both of you.


Ditto for me. I will always treasure the interesting and talented friends I'm met through KP. (Not so much the pond scum that pops up now and then.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have gone over and it gave me a migraine. Lesson learned the hard way. The easy way would be to listen to your wise council.



Designer1234 said:


> I think we should stay away from D and P. I posted that I had decided not to go there nor do I lurk. I know they invade LOLL and all our posts, and they complain about us posting on Republican Victory, but I just don't see going to D and P.
> 
> I don't know whether any of you have gone over there but I
> think we should just leave it. It is pointless and we gain nothing.
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I think we should stay away from D and P. I posted that I had decided not to go there nor do I lurk. I know they invade LOLL and all our posts, and they complain about us posting on Republican Victory, but I just don't see going to D and P.
> 
> I don't know whether any of you have gone over there but I
> think we should just leave it. It is pointless and we gain nothing.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It's the "holier than thou" act that gets to me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where the "pictures defiling Jesus" are? Page number in D & P?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Can anyone tell me where the "pictures defiling Jesus" are? Page number in D & P?


I would go back about 15 pages from the end.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Can anyone tell me where the "pictures defiling Jesus" are? Page number in D & P?


If you can't find any, I'll gladly supply some.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Can anyone tell me where the "pictures defiling Jesus" are? Page number in D & P?


Try pg. 131 or so.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, Designer, but here's where we part company. Bonnie should be careful what she says if she's so precious she mustn't be "attacked." I've caught her a few times being nasty, though she was only repeating Republican talking points. Why shouldn't she be responsible for what she says?
> 
> KPG, however, would agree with you that Bonnie must not be "attacked." She came over to NB and insulted me because I caught Bonnie in a big lie and called her on it.


my point is Purl that she doesn't come here and attack, and that is the reason you all went there and attacked because of KPG. She was on WOW for about 2 days and gave it up. She is in D and P and it was agreed (which I wasn't aware of. that we would not go there and they would not come to LOLL. Did she attack you? How long ago did that happen. I have no idea I just know her and I trust her and she is human as are we all.

I just feel that it is getting dangerously out of hand.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Can anyone tell me where the "pictures defiling Jesus" are? Page number in D & P?


There aren't any.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> There aren't any.


I agree there is no "defiling" going on.

But, here's one more meme just for fun. I do not include myself in the "we" part, by the way. Just so everyone knows it is about "them".....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> my point is Purl that she doesn't come here and attack, and that is the reason you all went there and attacked because of KPG. She was on WOW for about 2 days and gave it up. She is in D and P and it was agreed (which I wasn't aware of. that we would not go there and they would not come to LOLL. Did she attack you? How long ago did that happen. I have no idea I just know her and I trust her and she is human as are we all.
> 
> I just feel that it is getting dangerously out of hand.


It is done, Shirley.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Bon misunderstood my post. I was referring to the Chelsea neighborhood here, not Chelsea Clinton.


She didn't misunderstand. She was just taking the opportunity to say something nasty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> It's the "holier than thou" act that gets to me.


Makes me want to puke. In fact, Drool & Puke.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Try pg. 131 or so.


Thank you. I don't quite see those pictures as defiling Jesus. Defiling Jesus is cutting aid to the poor, being racist, calling people names, carrying on a "hate" campaign against Obama specifically and "libs" generally, ending unemployment benefits, redistricting areas to rig voting, waging senseless war, and on and on and on--the things "republican Jesus" does.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> my point is Purl that she doesn't come here and attack, and that is the reason you all went there and attacked because of KPG. She was on WOW for about 2 days and gave it up. She is in D and P and it was agreed (which I wasn't aware of. that we would not go there and they would not come to LOLL. Did she attack you? How long ago did that happen. I have no idea I just know her and I trust her and she is human as are we all.
> 
> I just feel that it is getting dangerously out of hand.


Not me. She attacked a man named Richard Cloward, a former teacher of mine. Only she attributed to him things she claimed to have heard which actually were (supposedly) said by Bill Ayers. When I objected, she never apologized, just laughed at her mistake, but then KPG got on NB and called me a pig for attacking her angel. Not one of my "friends" objected to that, which is why I don't go there any more.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think I'm the only one who is "after Bon," but I don't expect you to be able to tell the difference between one person and many. And she has indeed been unkind to someone I once knew, who is dead now. The funny (?) thing is when she lied about him, she thought she was lying about someone else.
> 
> I love how you all (at least you and KPG) protect her, when she is perfectly able to protect herself. She can be as insulting as the rest of you when she thinks she's speaking privately.


That is not fair. I have no use for KPG and refuse to allow you to put me in the same sentence with her. Bon and I are friends and trying to remain friends. If one of them who doesn't join in or come and attack here, was a close friend of yours, I would honor it. I would not accuse you of being like KPG, who, in my opinion is way over the top.

YOu have a right to think what you like about me. We are able to make our own decisions. I have no idea what she said about your dead friend -- it doesn't sound as if it was recent. Because she is mine and doesn't come here and attack, I will stand up for her. She stood up for me in D and P whcn they were calling me a troll, evil, sick, an embicile etc. 
It took a lot of courage in that atmosphere.

There are enough nasties we can fight with - she is not one of them in my opinion. I have no interest in reading whatyou and Wombat and the others said. I am just glad I didn't go and do the same. I have been thinking about this for a long time. I don't like myself when I act like the nasties there. Why don't you save your fights for people like kPG and LTL who are really nasty. I am sorry but you have a right to say what you want to whoeveryou want. I have a right to stand up for a friend. She thinks she is speaking privately , so she has that right. We don't say nice things about people on that thread on LOLL and we think we have the right. It is just getting worse and worse and i don't like myself or others here who lower ourselves to dog fight with KPG and then go and attack a group - many of whom we don't even know. I am sorry - there is no right answer.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Ditto for me. I will always treasure the interesting and talented friends I'm met through KP. (Not so much the pond scum that pops up now and then.)


Pond scum. I like it. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Makes me want to puke. In fact, Drool & Puke.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I laughed whole-heartedly but saw no defiling Jesus in Steven Colbert's cartoon. If Jesus is used to point out the non-Christian actions of those who claim to be his loyal followers, I see no defiling of Jesus in that either. IMHO



DGreen said:


> I agree there is no "defiling" going on.
> 
> But, here's one more meme just for fun. I do not include myself in the "we" part, by the way. Just so everyone knows it is about "them".....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree Cookie.



cookiequeen said:


> Thank you. I don't quite see those pictures as defiling Jesus. Defiling Jesus is cutting aid to the poor, being racist, calling people names, carrying on a "hate" campaign against Obama specifically and "libs" generally, ending unemployment benefits, redistricting areas to rig voting, waging senseless war, and on and on and on--the things "republican Jesus" does.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> It's the "holier than thou" act that gets to me.


There are far too many people who believe that. Then there are the "I'm always right" and "I know better than you" folks. Doesn't leave very many rational people, does it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Candlesticks.
O.k. I tell you what was used.

Bottom: Lids from Kosher Pickle Jars
on top of the Lids: pieces of Plaster of Paris for weight, leftovers from other projects 
next: Serger Thread Cones
then: Corks from Wine Bottles
then: Marrow Bones

They are not finished. See what else I can attach.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Candlesticks.
> O.k. I tell you what was used.
> 
> Bottom: Lids from Kosher Pickle Jars
> ...


Thank heavens they're kosher!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Can anyone tell me where the "pictures defiling Jesus" are? Page number in D & P?


cookiequeen
they are only in their minds and we know how they work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Not me. She attacked a man named Richard Cloward, a former teacher of mine. Only she attributed to him things she claimed to have heard which actually were (supposedly) said by Bill Ayers. When I objected, she never apologized, just laughed at her mistake, but then KPG got on NB and called me a pig for attacking her angel. Not one of my "friends" objected to that, which is why I don't go there any more.


I didn't see it any of those posts. I wondered why you wouldn't go there. So many nasty things are said by both sides (from me included) that I just pass them over unless it is the really cruel ones like KPG and LTL and their cohurts.

If I did see them I don't remember. I know you were upset about something, but so many people are hurt and upset that I sometimes just skim.

I know I have reacted and over reacted. But to be honest when I calm down I don't like myself very much. Just me - I know however that we are not gaining anything - except lowering ourselves. It is my opinion and only mine. I know that lots of unfair things have come our way, but things like visiting them and attacking doesn't solve anything in my opinion. Who knows, I sure don't. I just know that she is a good friend of mine and I trust her. She has has her beliefs and so do I. They are different. I don't read her words on their thread and she doesn't read mine. Works for us as each of us feel our friendship is important. We let the politics go and are friends. I value that. I just wish we could do that as we sure as heck aren't gaining much this way.

I know I am a visitor here. But I would likely react and feel the same way no matter what country - especially my own.

I hope I haven't lost any friends over this - but I have to speak my feelings.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Can anyone tell me where the "pictures defiling Jesus" are? Page number in D & P?


I'd be curious to know which pictures have been "scrubbed", as a D & P member noted. I just looked them over and everything seems to be there. Anyone know?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Oh boy, over on D & P LTL's comparing last night's wallpaper session to a gang rape against those "devote" Christian women. I should be laughing hysterically, but somehow it doesn't seem the least bit funny. A comment like that is a gross insult to women who really have experienced sexual abuse.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh boy, over on D & P LTL's comparing last night's wallpaper session to a gang rape against those "devote" Christian women. I should be laughing hysterically, but somehow it doesn't seem the least bit funny. A comment like that is a gross insult to women who really have experienced sexual abuse.


You have to realize who is saying it. I have never seen a post from her that made any sense or ws thoughtful and well thought out. She is full of hate - and she is proud of it. She is one of a kind thank heavens. Surely some on the right don't like her posts either. (I hope).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is done, Shirley.


Thanks Bratty. I guess I am not the most popular person on this thread - but I can't be someone other than who I am.

I just have reached the point where i think it doesn't do a bit of good to insult because we have someone Like KPG insult us. I have done it but am trying not to do it any more.

To each his own.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> There aren't any.


I read on Denim that they have been removed. PP- Bonnie apologized to you on Denim.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Thank you. I don't quite see those pictures as defiling Jesus. Defiling Jesus is cutting aid to the poor, being racist, calling people names, carrying on a "hate" campaign against Obama specifically and "libs" generally, ending unemployment benefits, redistricting areas to rig voting, waging senseless war, and on and on and on--the things "republican Jesus" does.


I agree with you that the things you mention are not Christian to me either. You are spot on.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have gone over and it gave me a migraine. Lesson learned the hard way. The easy way would be to listen to your wise council.


Thanks you make me feel better- I know you know me - and I know you know I don't expect you and I to agree on everything, you are another of my dear friends. Hopefully I will always be considered a friend by you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks maid. I appreciate your :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> The fun is being held on Diapers and Pins. Really great show tonight.


"FUN" ????????? I guess it is in the eye of the beholder. Not fun to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bratty. I guess I am not the most popular person on this thread - but I can't be someone other than who I am.
> 
> I just have reached the point where i think it doesn't do a bit of good to insult because we have someone Like KPG insult us. I have done it but am trying not to do it any more.
> 
> To each his own.


No problems, Shirley. I have always considered you to be a wise friend. Please do not feel sorry for speaking your mind.
I can see and understand where you are coming from.
What is done is done.Tit for tat is no fun, but that is the only way some people can learn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> O
> 
> Why don't you get off the "all libs are liars" kick? I, for one, am sick to death of it, particularly in the face of all the repub and Tea Party pack of lies that you and your ilk swallow like honey and then re-spew in various forms. Your accusations are such rot! I'm actually very surprised that you choose to chastise people constantly for being "fools and liars" in the very same post you name-call and blather a bunch of lies. It is REALLY getting old. We really don't have to read a thing you say because every post is the same. So easy to gloss over whenever I see a KPG avatar.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bratty. I guess I am not the most popular person on this thread - but I can't be someone other than who I am.
> 
> I just have reached the point where i think it doesn't do a bit of good to insult because we have someone Like KPG insult us. I have done it but am trying not to do it any more.
> 
> To each his own.


What makes you think your not the most popular? You're right up there with the rest Designer! Relax and enjoy. I think that's what we all need to do.

I really enjoy my daily visits to this site and fortunately I can say with all honesty that I always leave feeling good. Every day I get a LOL moment or more; appreciate the skill of so many people here; get new ideas from others and the opportunity to discuss important issues.

A gift.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just returning from d&p trying to catch up. I don't feel well.



MaidInBedlam said:


> There are far too many people who believe that. Then there are the "I'm always right" and "I know better than you" folks. Doesn't leave very many rational people, does it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always appreciate a good friend who speaks her feelings. You do it beautifully. Thanks.



Designer1234 said:


> I didn't see it any of those posts. I wondered why you wouldn't go there. So many nasty things are said by both sides (from me included) that I just pass them over unless it is the really cruel ones like KPG and LTL and their cohurts.
> 
> If I did see them I don't remember. I know you were upset about something, but so many people are hurt and upset that I sometimes just skim.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't stand it.



susanmos2000 said:


> Oh boy, over on D & P LTL's comparing last night's wallpaper session to a gang rape against those "devote" Christian women. I should be laughing hysterically, but somehow it doesn't seem the least bit funny. A comment like that is a gross insult to women who really have experienced sexual abuse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Friends forever. Pinkie swear.



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks you make me feel better- I know you know me - and I know you know I don't expect you and I to agree on everything, you are another of my dear friends. Hopefully I will always be considered a friend by you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> What makes you think your not the most popular? You're right up there with the rest Designer! Relax and enjoy. I think that's what we all need to do.
> 
> I really enjoy my daily visits to this site and fortunately I can say with all honesty that I always leave feeling good. Every day I get a LOL moment or more; appreciate the skill of so many people here; get new ideas from others and the opportunity to discuss important issues.
> 
> A gift.


That's what I enjoy too. We don't all have to agree on everything. It's just nice to share ideas and information and try to learn something new.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Australia is hosting the G20 Summit in Brisbane, Queensland this weekend. Security for this event is the greatest ever seen in Australia. Whole sections of the city of Brisbane has been walled off and there are police every where:

http://www.theage.com.au/federal-politics/the-pulse-live/federal-politics-and-g20-live-november-14-2014-20141114-3kb0v.html

Another interesting thing. Our Prime Minister, Tony Abbott had a chat with Russian President Putin at the recent APEC summit regarding information he had that Russia was responsible for the downing of MH17 and wants this to be acknowledged by Russia. Mr. Abbott also discussed the need for investigators to be allowed unfettered access to the crash site.

Anyway, over the last 24 hours or so, Russian war ships have made their way to waters north of Australia and there's (unfounded) concern that the ships are there because the conversation between our PM and the Russian President has caused 'tensions:'

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-12/defence-monitors-russian-naval-vessels-north-of-australia/5887134


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

OY! So much to worry about.

How do you say Brisbane? I would have said Briz-baan but I think it is Briz-bin. Right or wrong?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> OY! So much to worry about.
> 
> How do you say Brisbane? I would have said Briz-baan but I think it is Briz-bin. Right or wrong?


Brizbin or Brizben. I'm not worried. David Cameron is addressing our House of Representatives as I write! He's actually very funny! Watching it on TV.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> OY! So much to worry about.
> 
> How do you say Brisbane? I would have said Briz-baan but I think it is Briz-bin. Right or wrong?


I was just thinking the same thing. It must be Brizbin.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

President Obama arrives tomorrow (Saturday). His security detail have been driving the President's cavalcade along the planned routes for him around the city. Most impressive. Oh, and his helicopter and a decoy chopper have been flying over the city:

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/brisbane-g20/barack-obamas-secret-service-wanted-roundabout-demolished-for-g20-motorcade-report-20141113-11lili.html


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. It must be Brizbin.


You are trying to master two languages while I am struggling with Australia-ese. But our guesses were good. Maybe the Aussies can test us on another word. This is the nerdy Sloth's idea of great fun.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:



> You are trying to master two languages while I am struggling with Australia-ese. But our guesses were good. Maybe the Aussies can test us on another word. This is the nerdy Sloth's idea of great fun.


Okay. How do you think Gundugai is pronounced?

This is an interesting article about the Australian accent:

http://www.convictcreations.com/culture/strine.htm


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are trying to master two languages while I am struggling with Australia-ese. But our guesses were good. Maybe the Aussies can test us on another word. This is the nerdy Sloth's idea of great fun.


No, I'm still working on English. It's fun to learn a few phrases in another language. The other day at the gym, a woman "gave" her treadmill to me as she was getting off and I said "thank you" to her in Farsi. She nearly fainted.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Okay. How do you think Gundugai is pronounced?
> 
> This is an interesting article about the Australian accent:
> 
> http://www.convictcreations.com/culture/strine.htm


What is the derivation?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> No, I'm still working on English. It's fun to learn a few phrases in another language. The other day at the gym, a woman "gave" her treadmill to me as she was getting off and I said "thank you" to her in Farsi. She nearly fainted.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Can you write it down for me?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Can you write it down for me?


Sure, no problem. Ta-sha-cor. Ha!
Accent on "Cor."


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> What is the derivation?


Of the accent? British convicts, over time.

The word Gundugai? It's the name of a rural town in New South Wales.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Sure, no problem. Ta-sha-cor. Ha!


Pronounced Tar-shar-cor?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Australia is hosting the G20 Summit in Brisbane, Queensland this weekend. Security for this event is the greatest ever seen in Australia. Whole sections of the city of Brisbane has been walled off and there are police every where:
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/federal-politics/the-pulse-live/federal-politics-and-g20-live-november-14-2014-20141114-3kb0v.html
> 
> ...


This headline from The Guardian

G20: Australians bury heads in sand to mock government climate stance

Bondi Beach protest highlights Abbott administrations perceived failure to put climate change on G20 summit agenda.

I loved this article! google Australian G20.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Of the accent? British convicts, over time.
> 
> The word Gundugai? It's the name of a rural town in New South Wales.


I was trying figure out the derivation of the word to take a stab at the pronunciation.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> I was trying figure out the derivation of the word to take a stab at the pronunciation.


Sorry, it's an Aboriginal word. It's meaning presupposes that if there is a knee, there will have to be a leg and therefore a body! (Wikipedia)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Sorry, it's an Aboriginal word. It's meaning presupposes that if there is a knee, there will have to be a leg and therefore a body! (Wikipedia)


OK, here goes nothing---never learned any aboriginal words.

Ghun du ghay (gh stands for guttural fricative /g/)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Pronounced Tar-shar-cor?


No intrusive /r/


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> This headline from The Guardian
> 
> G20: Australians bury heads in sand to mock government climate stance
> 
> ...


A very clever protest ploy. The current government are all over the place with their climate change position.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> OK, here goes nothing---never learned any aboriginal words.
> 
> Ghun du ghay (gh stands for guttural fricative /g/)


We pronounce it Gun du gi (the I pronounced as alphabet I)

Well done though!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> We pronounce it Gun du gi (the I pronounced as alphabet I)
> 
> Well done though!


Oh, I didn't think it would be that easy.
My dogs are asking me (not so politely) for their dinner.
Latergators


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Okay. How do you think Gundugai is pronounced?
> 
> This is an interesting article about the Australian accent:
> 
> http://www.convictcreations.com/culture/strine.htm


gun-du-gay? My guess it is an aboriginal name, which is no fair since we have no idea about the aboriginal languages - not even their names.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Just returning from d&p trying to catch up. I don't feel well.


Treat yourself gently. Relax and recover. Take a nice long bath and was away the d&p grime away.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> gun-du-gay? My guess it is an aboriginal name, which is no fair since we have no idea about the aboriginal languages - not even their names.


Nor do I or most other Anglos which is shameful. We learned about Australian History at school but I only remember learning about Captain Cook and the various explorers who charted this land.

The only time I remember any engagement with the plight of the Aboriginal people was in 6th grade when we were taken to see a film about an Aboriginal tribal boy who meets up with a brother and a sister who are lost in the outback. It was a really poignant film and it demonstrated very clearly that the Aboriginal Tribal life looked after them extremely well. Far better than the European settlers idea of what life they should live. And they're still suffering. It's bloody awful.

I'll try to remember said film's name. Maybe Eve knows.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I just remembered the name of the film - Walkabout.

Wiki explains:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walkabout_(film)


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm watching the news on channel 7 and there was a story about an Australian citizen, living in Queensland, who has gotten in to big trouble by writing disparaging remarks about President Obama on social media.

Extrapolate that to this site. Conjures up all sorts of implications. I doubt the CIA would be interested in surveying a knitting site, but then, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is not fair. I have no use for KPG and refuse to allow you to put me in the same sentence with her. Bon and I are friends and trying to remain friends. If one of them who doesn't join in or come and attack here, was a close friend of yours, I would honor it. I would not accuse you of being like KPG, who, in my opinion is way over the top.
> 
> YOu have a right to think what you like about me. We are able to make our own decisions. I have no idea what she said about your dead friend -- it doesn't sound as if it was recent. Because she is mine and doesn't come here and attack, I will stand up for her. She stood up for me in D and P whcn they were calling me a troll, evil, sick, an embicile etc.
> It took a lot of courage in that atmosphere.
> ...


Oh, no, Shirley, I had no intention of connecting you to KPG; that would be the oddest couple ever. I was upset last night when I read a post by Bonnie in which she was just repeating GOP talking points, and I wondered what was so special about her that people of all opinions would want to protect her. I wrote something unpleasant to her, and she responded in kind, which I actually admired. She showed herself to be able to dish it out. Today she sent me a PM which showed me that she can take it, too, and also showed me why so many people on both sides like her.

So please forget what I said in anger last night. She's a much more complete person than I expected. AND she doesn't need to be protected by anyone, neither you nor (now inhale deeply, so I won't be saying your names in the same breath) KPG.

I think she's a friend worth having.

As for last night's posting, we said very little. We posted some very funny cartoons and other things. Well, I thought they were funny, though the D&Ps didn't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> You are trying to master two languages while I am struggling with Australia-ese. But our guesses were good. Maybe the Aussies can test us on another word. This is the nerdy Sloth's idea of great fun.


For me, anything beats kissy face and cream cheese recipes. I get bored.

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Way cool. Do you think she knew it was Farsi or just some foreign tongue?



cookiequeen said:


> No, I'm still working on English. It's fun to learn a few phrases in another language. The other day at the gym, a woman "gave" her treadmill to me as she was getting off and I said "thank you" to her in Farsi. She nearly fainted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. A nap and a shower and I'm renewed.

Incidentally looks like kpg disappeared on d&p and left her minions to try to broker a deal.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Treat yourself gently. Relax and recover. Take a nice long bath and was away the d&p grime away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I saw it some time ago. Good film.



Wombatnomore said:


> I just remembered the name of the film - Walkabout.
> 
> Wiki explains:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walkabout_(film)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've often wondered about it myself. Of course it's looking like the Keystone Cops in the Secret Service. I'm inclined to think KP is on NSA radar. If not, they should be.



Wombatnomore said:


> I'm watching the news on channel 7 and there was a story about an Australian citizen, living in Queensland, who has gotten in to big trouble by writing disparaging remarks about President Obama on social media.
> 
> Extrapolate that to this site. Conjures up all sorts of implications. I doubt the CIA would be interested in surveying a knitting site, but then, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I just remembered the name of the film - Walkabout.
> 
> Wiki explains:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walkabout_(film)


Did you catch the film 'The Rabbit-Proof Fence'. Tells the true story of three aboriginal girls who are forcibly taken from their families in 1931 to be trained as domestic servants as part of an official Australian government policy. They make a daring escape and embark on an epic 1,500 mile journey to get back home - following the rabbit-proof fence that bisects the Australian continent - with the authorities in hot pursuit. The girls were taken to the Moore River Native Settlement, just north of Perth.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm watching the news on channel 7 and there was a story about an Australian citizen, living in Queensland, who has gotten in to big trouble by writing disparaging remarks about President Obama on social media.
> 
> Extrapolate that to this site. Conjures up all sorts of implications. I doubt the CIA would be interested in surveying a knitting site, but then, stranger things have happened.


Did you hear that the Chinese Army have been hacking into the Government web sites for information. Brisbane may be in lock down but they cannot lock down the internet, at least in Australia they cannot do that.

Big disappointment with the fizogg about Mr Rabbit shirt fronting Putin. I was taking bets on the outcome, but now nothing seems to be happening, apart from Mr Rabbit avoiding the bear riding Russian President I guess I will have to give the punters their money back.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Eve. The Rabbit-Proof Fence is the one I saw.



EveMCooke said:


> Did you catch the film 'The Rabbit-Proof Fence'. Tells the true story of three aboriginal girls who are forcibly taken from their families in 1931 to be trained as domestic servants as part of an official Australian government policy. They make a daring escape and embark on an epic 1,500 mile journey to get back home - following the rabbit-proof fence that bisects the Australian continent - with the authorities in hot pursuit. The girls were taken to the Moore River Native Settlement, just north of Perth.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope this youtube video link works, but I have to ask "Do you Yanks always stir up the dust so much when you come to visit?"





G20: helicopters of USA!

So cool and amazing! Traffic-stopping helicopters and v22-osprey aircraft's from United States of America for the G20 in Brisbane, Australia. Only v22-osprey was filmed, helicopters came later.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Did you catch the film 'The Rabbit-Proof Fence'. Tells the true story of three aboriginal girls who are forcibly taken from their families in 1931 to be trained as domestic servants as part of an official Australian government policy. They make a daring escape and embark on an epic 1,500 mile journey to get back home - following the rabbit-proof fence that bisects the Australian continent - with the authorities in hot pursuit. The girls were taken to the Moore River Native Settlement, just north of Perth.


Yes, I have seen it. As I said in a previous post, the Aboriginal people were living a rich and prosperous life before the Europeans arrived and tried to change it all for them. Trouble is, they changed things just enough to cause unmitigated havoc for the Aboriginal people who are still suffering today. :|


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Did you hear that the Chinese Army have been hacking into the Government web sites for information. Brisbane may be in lock down but they cannot lock down the internet, at least in Australia they cannot do that.
> 
> Big disappointment with the fizogg about Mr Rabbit shirt fronting Putin. I was taking bets on the outcome, but now nothing seems to be happening, apart from Mr Rabbit avoiding the bear riding Russian President I guess I will have to give the punters their money back.


I am aware of the Chinese hackers. I wonder if Mr Abbott 'shirt fronted' the Chinese leader at APEC.

Apparently his discussion with Mr Putin was quite strident in that he related that he had information that it was Russia who shot down MH17 and he wants Russia to acknowledge that fact. Also, he insisted that investigators have unfettered access to the crash site. Maybe you won't have to give the punters their money back. Let's wait and see.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Way cool. Do you think she knew it was Farsi or just some foreign tongue?


Yes, Farsi is her native language.
The few words I know are actually Dari, which is one of the main languages of Afghanistan. Farsi is the main Language of Iran, and Iranians look upon Dari as a "bastardized" Farsi. That's what they tell me.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Yes, Farsi is her native language.
> The few words I know are actually Dari, which is one of the main languages of Afghanistan. Farsi is the main Language of Iran, and Iranians look upon Dari as a "bastardized" Farsi. That's what they tell me.


The same way that Germans regard Plattdüütsch?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
Hello, is your new Avatar showing your creations? Very nice. I love poppies.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, no, Shirley, I had no intention of connecting you to KPG; that would be the oddest couple ever. I was upset last night when I read a post by Bonnie in which she was just repeating GOP talking points, and I wondered what was so special about her that people of all opinions would want to protect her. I wrote something unpleasant to her, and she responded in kind, which I actually admired. She showed herself to be able to dish it out. Today she sent me a PM which showed me that she can take it, too, and also showed me why so many people on both sides like her.
> 
> So please forget what I said in anger last night. She's a much more complete person than I expected. AND she doesn't need to be protected by anyone, neither you nor (now inhale deeply, so I won't be saying your names in the same breath) KPG.
> 
> ...


I just saw this post as I haven't been on this thread. I am glad you understand at least a bit why she and I are able to be friends. It is a friendship we both value. Two weeks ago I was on that thread for a specific reason. I had knitted with a group here in my new town and one of that group owned the shop. She mentioned that I had attended and the sh-t hit the fan. I was called sneaking, and a troll as well as other things. She stood up for me, and it must have been hard for her. I will do the same for her.

She has opinions that agree with the others. She has that right . She knows I have opposite opinions. We just don't get into it with each other. I still have the hope that it could be possible for that to happen with others. I am not at all sure whether anyone else is interested in that. I know we tried, but pronouncements about the NB were made and the last time I was there (the same time) we were called neutral Bitches. So it is certainly not the norm for two of us to be friends. However we are, and I value her friendship.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your efforts have yielded friendship. Never easy to do. Congratulations.



Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this post as I haven't been on this thread. I am glad you understand at least a bit why she and I are able to be friends. It is a friendship we both value. Two weeks ago I was on that thread for a specific reason. I had knitted with a group here in my new town and one of that group owned the shop. She mentioned that I had attended and the sh-t hit the fan. I was called sneaking, and a troll as well as other things. She stood up for me, and it must have been hard for her. I will do the same for her.
> 
> She has opinions that agree with the others. She has that right . She knows I have opposite opinions. We just don't get into it with each other. I still have the hope that it could be possible for that to happen with others. I am not at all sure whether anyone else is interested in that. I know we tried, but pronouncements about the NB were made and the last time I was there (the same time) we were called neutral Bitches. So it is certainly not the norm for two of us to be friends. However we are, and I value her friendship.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

President Obama has delivered his address in Queensland:

http://www.9news.com.au/g20


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> President Obama has delivered his address in Queensland:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/g20


Summarize the main points please. Thanks. (The Sloth is minding her Ps and Qs.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> John Kerry Just Claimed The Bible Commands USA To Join Muslim Nations
> 
> SEPTEMBER 4, 2014
> _We want to make sure that before you watch this video, you are sitting down. Please make sure you arent driving. You might laugh so hard you will cause a pile up on the high way. That or you could get extremely angry, you might break your phone/computer. Either way this wont end well. We also used to think that things this stupid, were only possibly said by Michelle Bachman. The mantle of stupidity has been passed down to yet another liberal. We give you John Kerry Quoting the bible.
> ...


Now I am enjoying a good laugh. He should have been a comedian.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, I can see that I didn't miss anything. I took my husband to the emergency room last Sunday night and he just got out of the hospital late this afternoon. I'm not even gonna try to catch up. I'll just start over.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, I can see that I didn't miss anything. I took my husband to the emergency room last Sunday night and he just got out of the hospital late this afternoon. I'm not even gonna try to catch up. I'll just start over.


Oy! What happened. Was thinking of you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yarnie - I still have 9 minutes to wish you a happy b'day and many more. Are you really 85 or is that Yarnie humor?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, I can see that I didn't miss anything. I took my husband to the emergency room last Sunday night and he just got out of the hospital late this afternoon. I'm not even gonna try to catch up. I'll just start over.


What happened to him? Six days in the hospital is a big deal. How is he now?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yarnie - I still have 9 minutes to wish you a happy b'day and many more. Are you really 85 or is that Yarnie humor?


Am kidding lady you know me why be serious when the rest of the world is going nuts. Normal is just a state of mine any way and I have nothing but normal at least in my mind.. 
Thanks for the wishes SQm and Thanks PP .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, I can see that I didn't miss anything. I took my husband to the emergency room last Sunday night and he just got out of the hospital late this afternoon. I'm not even gonna try to catch up. I'll just start over.


Do hope he is o.k. KFN, sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, I can see that I didn't miss anything. I took my husband to the emergency room last Sunday night and he just got out of the hospital late this afternoon. I'm not even gonna try to catch up. I'll just start over.


I hope he is okay! I wondered where you were. I hope you are okay too. Let us know how you are both doing!

Good
wishes for your birthday, Yarnie -- I hope it is a better year for you than last. It might be late but I wish you a good year.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope he is okay! I wondered where you were. I hope you are okay too. Let us know how you are both doing!


Me too.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Summarize the main points please. Thanks. (The Sloth is minding her Ps and Qs.)


http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/11/15/14/21/obama-speaks-at-university-of-queensland

Big on climate change; equality for aborigines; equality for women; encourages big ideas from the masses and wants to support them just to name a few talking points.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/11/15/14/21/obama-speaks-at-university-of-queensland
> 
> Big on climate change; equality for aborigines; equality for women; encourages big ideas from the masses and wants to support them just to name a few talking points.


And Tony Rabbit spoke on the difficulties of getting his budget cuts through the Senate. It is an international stage and he was rabbiting on about about local issues and how the Senate will not let him slash aid to the poor and needy. Did you see his gaff about the Aboriginals, saying that when the British came in 1788 there was nothing but trees here. David Cameron gave recognition to the Aboriginals and their ownership of the land but not Tony??????? David Cameron said he was proud that we now have Indigenous Australian Aboriginals studying in English Universities, but no such words of encouragement from Tony. Nor was there the traditional 'Welcome to Country' ceremony. Aboriginal leaders have already spoken out at Tony's statements regarding "there being nothing here but trees" remark.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/11/15/14/21/obama-speaks-at-university-of-queensland
> 
> Big on climate change; equality for aborigines; equality for women; encourages big ideas from the masses and wants to support them just to name a few talking points.


Thanks for the summary. Sad that these issues are still up for debate.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Oy! What happened. Was thinking of you.


He'd been having intermittent pain in his upper right abdomen. He'd had his gall bladder removed four years previous, so we knew it wasn't that. Sunday night, he was curled up in a fetal position with cold sweats, so I insisted that we go to the ER. Surprisingly, he didn't argue. When we got there, his blood pressure was sky high and his heart rate was low (it always runs low). They were more concerned over the BP than the pain. They were concerned that lowering the BP would cause the heart rate to drop too low so he had to be admitted. Then the BP medicine started damaging his liver so they had to slow down the lowering of the BP. On Tuesday, they started looking for the cause of the pain. Scopes everywhere. They found two stones in the bile duct that drains the liver. They may have been left over from his gall bladder. They removed those. They also found inflammation in his stomach. They took a sample for biopsy (which we'll hear the results of, later). They decided to lower his BP incrementally so as not to cause further damage to the liver. While it's still high, it's coming down. At some point in the future, they'll up the BP medicine to lower further, hopefully with good results. He has to go back in a month or two (I forget) and have another endoscopy (esophagus and stomach), to make sure it's getting better. He's on two meds for BP and one for stomach.

Sunday night, they talked if the possibility of his heart stopping so no way was I going to leave him! They have semi private rooms and said I could only come during visiting hours. That was NOT going to happen! I refused to leave, so we ended up getting a private room and I stayed there with him, coming home only to shower and feed the cat. Our kids and grandkids were there a LOT, so it helped to pass the time, plus I could run home. But I am SO glad to be home and sleeping in a bed instead of a recliner! I pray that everything continues to go well!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Yarnie! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks for the summary. Sad that these issues are still up for debate.


It really is. The Aboriginal people are waiting to be included in the Australian Constitution and the issue continues to be delayed. Shame on us. :evil:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, I can see that I didn't miss anything. I took my husband to the emergency room last Sunday night and he just got out of the hospital late this afternoon. I'm not even gonna try to catch up. I'll just start over.


I hope you husband is and will continue to stay OK. You missed a bunch of fighting, not worth catching upon any of it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Dupicate post.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

KFN, I hope all turns out well for you and Husband. What an ordeal for you both! You love him dearly, which is plain to see. Bless you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nebs - sorry to hear about your woes. Sending healing energy to Nebraska. Take care of yourself at this time - very important. Not good to get sick along with your hubby.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> And Tony Rabbit spoke on the difficulties of getting his budget cuts through the Senate. It is an international stage and he was rabbiting on about about local issues and how the Senate will not let him slash aid to the poor and needy. Did you see his gaff about the Aboriginals, saying that when the British came in 1788 there was nothing but trees here. David Cameron gave recognition to the Aboriginals and their ownership of the land but not Tony??????? David Cameron said he was proud that we now have Indigenous Australian Aboriginals studying in English Universities, but no such words of encouragement from Tony. Nor was there the traditional 'Welcome to Country' ceremony. Aboriginal leaders have already spoken out at Tony's statements regarding "there being nothing here but trees" remark.


I missed PM Abbotts speech. But from what you're saying, it sounds cringe worthy.

I posted a pic on LLOL of President Obama's arrival. He was flanked by the Governor General and Attorney General and I felt a little embarrassed I have to say. I admire both men for their quiet dignity but they are looking quite unhealthy which is a shame.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks, you guys! I'm soooo looking forward to normal that I'm actually going to enjoy cleaning my house and then sitting and watching the snow fall.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, you guys! I'm soooo looking forward to normal that I'm actually going to enjoy cleaning my house and then sitting and watching the snow fall.


Can't you have some quiet and gentle time with Husband for a few days?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Can't you have some quiet and gentle time with Husband for a few days?


Not until the house is clean. It drives me crazy. I can't relax unless things are tidy and at least moderately clean. We'd had the grandkids a lot last weekend, so things were kind of gross and I'd planned on cleaning last Monday. That didn't happen! You could write your name in the dust on my tables. Yuck! Light cleaning today. Heavy cleaning, next week!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> He'd been having intermittent pain in his upper right abdomen. He'd had his gall bladder removed four years previous, so we knew it wasn't that. Sunday night, he was curled up in a fetal position with cold sweats, so I insisted that we go to the ER. Surprisingly, he didn't argue. When we got there, his blood pressure was sky high and his heart rate was low (it always runs low). They were more concerned over the BP than the pain. They were concerned that lowering the BP would cause the heart rate to drop too low so he had to be admitted. Then the BP medicine started damaging his liver so they had to slow down the lowering of the BP. On Tuesday, they started looking for the cause of the pain. Scopes everywhere. They found two stones in the bile duct that drains the liver. They may have been left over from his gall bladder. They removed those. They also found inflammation in his stomach. They took a sample for biopsy (which we'll hear the results of, later). They decided to lower his BP incrementally so as not to cause further damage to the liver. While it's still high, it's coming down. At some point in the future, they'll up the BP medicine to lower further, hopefully with good results. He has to go back in a month or two (I forget) and have another endoscopy (esophagus and stomach), to make sure it's getting better. He's on two meds for BP and one for stomach.
> 
> Sunday night, they talked if the possibility of his heart stopping so no way was I going to leave him! They have semi private rooms and said I could only come during visiting hours. That was NOT going to happen! I refused to leave, so we ended up getting a private room and I stayed there with him, coming home only to shower and feed the cat. Our kids and grandkids were there a LOT, so it helped to pass the time, plus I could run home. But I am SO glad to be home and sleeping in a bed instead of a recliner! I pray that everything continues to go well!


I am very sorry to hear that your husband has been so ill, it has been a traumatic time for you. I hope his biopsy results come back with negative results. Take care and rest. Sending you both healing vibes and hope the New Year brings you both better health.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I missed PM Abbotts speech. But from what you're saying, it sounds cringe worthy.
> 
> I posted a pic on LLOL of President Obama's arrival. He was flanked by the Governor General and Attorney General and I felt a little embarrassed I have to say. I admire both men for their quiet dignity but they are looking quite unhealthy which is a shame.


I missed the picture but will look back and see if I can locate it. I often miss some posts, especially if there are pages to catch up on, I often skim. President Obama received a very warm welcome from the younger members of the audience. Foxtel has a special channel delegated to the conference so I can catch up on some of the speeches there.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I am very sorry to hear that your husband has been so ill, it has been a traumatic time for you. I hope his biopsy results come back with negative results. Take care and rest. Sending you both healing vibes and hope the New Year brings you both better health.


Thank you, Eve!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> He'd been having intermittent pain in his upper right abdomen. He'd had his gall bladder removed four years previous, so we knew it wasn't that. Sunday night, he was curled up in a fetal position with cold sweats, so I insisted that we go to the ER. Surprisingly, he didn't argue. When we got there, his blood pressure was sky high and his heart rate was low (it always runs low). They were more concerned over the BP than the pain. They were concerned that lowering the BP would cause the heart rate to drop too low so he had to be admitted. Then the BP medicine started damaging his liver so they had to slow down the lowering of the BP. On Tuesday, they started looking for the cause of the pain. Scopes everywhere. They found two stones in the bile duct that drains the liver. They may have been left over from his gall bladder. They removed those. They also found inflammation in his stomach. They took a sample for biopsy (which we'll hear the results of, later). They decided to lower his BP incrementally so as not to cause further damage to the liver. While it's still high, it's coming down. At some point in the future, they'll up the BP medicine to lower further, hopefully with good results. He has to go back in a month or two (I forget) and have another endoscopy (esophagus and stomach), to make sure it's getting better. He's on two meds for BP and one for stomach.
> 
> Sunday night, they talked if the possibility of his heart stopping so no way was I going to leave him! They have semi private rooms and said I could only come during visiting hours. That was NOT going to happen! I refused to leave, so we ended up getting a private room and I stayed there with him, coming home only to shower and feed the cat. Our kids and grandkids were there a LOT, so it helped to pass the time, plus I could run home. But I am SO glad to be home and sleeping in a bed instead of a recliner! I pray that everything continues to go well!


It must have been frightening, to see him doubled over in pain. And then to have hospital staff say his heart might stop? I hope this is a temporary trauma; there'll be enough of those later in life.

Wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Duplicate post.


I don't want to be picky, but I think you meant "triplicate post." :roll:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Not until the house is clean. It drives me crazy. I can't relax unless things are tidy and at least moderately clean. We'd had the grandkids a lot last weekend, so things were kind of gross and I'd planned on cleaning last Monday. That didn't happen! You could write your name in the dust on my tables. Yuck! Light cleaning today. Heavy cleaning, next week!


Knitter fro Nebraska
don't fret over dust etc. These things are insignificant. Relax and enjoy if you are feeling good and the dust can wait until the elves come to busy themselves with cleaning up. I used to never go to bed until every last little thing was taken care of. Now, well tomorrow perhaps and I enjoy Life much more.

How is your husband doing? I just saw that he had been in the Hospital. I wish him well.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It must have been frightening, to see him doubled over in pain. And then to have hospital staff say his heart might stop? I hope this is a temporary trauma; there'll be enough of those later in life.
> 
> Wish him a speedy recovery.


Thanks, Purl! It was very scary, especially when they wanted me to just go home after warning us about what might happen. Our kids (except for the one that lives 8 hours away) all came right to the emergency room when I called to tell them. So I didn't have to deal with it alone. They all took the next day off work and parts of the other days as well. Our daughter's in law and grandsons were there a lot as well. It helped the time pass more quickly and my husband really enjoyed having them there. At this point, they're leaving the BP kind of high for now. They'll bring it down gradually, if it doesn't come down on it's own. There will be lots of doctor's appointments in our future.

One good thing? We got out of there before they brought this latest Ebola patient in.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter fro Nebraska
> don't fret over dust etc. These things are insignificant. Relax and enjoy if you are feeling good and the dust can wait until the elves come to busy themselves with cleaning up. I used to never go to bed until every last little thing was taken care of. Now, well tomorrow perhaps and I enjoy Life much more.
> 
> How is your husband doing? I just saw that he had been in the Hospital. I wish him well.


Thanks, Huck! I only ended up tidying and dusting. Oh, and cleaning the bathroom! There's just no way I could have relaxed until I had. It wasn't much. But it needed doing!

Hubby is doing well! He's catching up on lost sleep.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Huck! I only ended up tidying and dusting. Oh, and cleaning the bathroom! There's just no way I could have relaxed until I had. It wasn't much. But it needed doing!
> 
> Hubby is doing well! He's catching up on lost sleep.


I am so glad he is home and they have things under control. I have been there done that. Pat spent 45 days in the hospital with congestive heart failure - required two valves and he had a lot of problems involving the prep for the surgery. I just about lived there -- It is the most dreadful feeling of helplessness. He is doing very well, (exceptionally well, actually) and we are very very fortunate that we had excellent doctors and a wonderful surgeon.

I hope you can both relax and unwind. It is very very hard when someone you love is that ill, and you will find sleep hard to manage and your stress levels take awhile to taper down. Please take care of both of you. I am glad to see you back.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> And Tony Rabbit spoke on the difficulties of getting his budget cuts through the Senate. It is an international stage and he was rabbiting on about about local issues and how the Senate will not let him slash aid to the poor and needy. Did you see his gaff about the Aboriginals, saying that when the British came in 1788 there was nothing but trees here. David Cameron gave recognition to the Aboriginals and their ownership of the land but not Tony??????? David Cameron said he was proud that we now have Indigenous Australian Aboriginals studying in English Universities, but no such words of encouragement from Tony. Nor was there the traditional 'Welcome to Country' ceremony. Aboriginal leaders have already spoken out at Tony's statements regarding "there being nothing here but trees" remark.


Tony sounds a bit like Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Tony sounds a bit like Ronald Reagan.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

They got him! Jihadi John was injured by an air strike but unfortunately he's been whisked away to an IS hiding hole:

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2014/11/16/13/41/air-strike-hits-british-is-executioner


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> They got him! Jihadi John was injured by an air strike but unfortunately he's been whisked away to an IS hiding hole:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2014/11/16/13/41/air-strike-hits-british-is-executioner


Maybe he'll get an infection and die. We can hope, can't we?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Tony sounds a bit like Ronald Reagan.


He is no idiot but he is inexperienced as a leader on the world stage. Unfortunately he is used to getting his own way and believes his opinions are the only ones that matter. He trained to be a Catholic priest but left before his ordination as he disagreed with the teachers at the Seminary. He thought he knew more than they did.

A few extracts from the news

PRIME Minister Tony Abbott found himself in the centre of an awkward G20 moment during a meeting with US President Barack Obama and Japanese Prime Minster Shinzo Abe.
Following a trilateral meeting on Sunday morning at the Brisbane Convention Centre, the three heads of state were posing for a photographs when they became tangled in a clumsy three-way handshake.
Abbott was shaking hands with Prime Minister Abe and only his left hand was free when President Obama shuffled to join them for pictures.
Abbott chose to grasp the outside of Obamas hand when the US President extended it for a handshake.
The result was a cringe-worthy moment as the Australian Prime Minister stood with his arms crossed, holding hands with two slightly embarrassed world leaders standing either side of him.
The triple handshake is sure to be remembered as one of the more awkward moments of the G20.
The meeting itself was to discuss Asia-Pacific engagement and their trilateral partnership.




__ https://www.facebook.com/perthnow/posts/10152787882176192



The Courier Mail link does not seem to work, this one might.

Tony Abbot wants to be considered a world leader. He had months to prepare his speech for the G20, but what did he talk about in his opening address to the G20 leaders. The worlds economic situation, climate change, Ebola? No, he chose to complain about his domestic budget woes. Instead he boasted of taking Australia backwards on climate change action, making it harder for Australians to go to university and pricing sick people out of getting the healthcare they need He told the leaders of the worlds richest nations that the Federal Senate would not pass his increased fees for higher education or the introduction of a co-payment for doctors visits under Medicare. His speech has been criticised as graceless and weird by many in Australia.

http://www.afr.com/p/national/tony_abbott_talks_senate_woes_in_NVApYXPkajIi7czal6Pb1I


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> They got him! Jihadi John was injured by an air strike but unfortunately he's been whisked away to an IS hiding hole:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2014/11/16/13/41/air-strike-hits-british-is-executioner


So they did not get Jihadi John. Plus what is so important with him? Many others will step up and support his type of dirty work even if he is eliminated.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> He is no idiot but he is inexperienced as a leader on the world stage. Unfortunately he is used to getting his own way and believes his opinions are the only ones that matter. He trained to be a Catholic priest but left before his ordination as he disagreed with the teachers at the Seminary. He thought he knew more than they did.
> 
> A few extracts from the news
> 
> ...


I have to laugh at your description of the handshake. I am a girl scout leader and that is exactly what I have the girls do for the opening ritual.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> He is no idiot but he is inexperienced as a leader on the world stage. Unfortunately he is used to getting his own way and believes his opinions are the only ones that matter. He trained to be a Catholic priest but left before his ordination as he disagreed with the teachers at the Seminary. He thought he knew more than they did.
> 
> A few extracts from the news
> 
> ...


Good grief! His speech is lamentable. We'll be the laughing stock. What on earth was he thinking? Where are the advisors? It's like we're still back in the colonial times.

Bill Shortens response (Leader of the Opposition) from the Daily Mail:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2835427/Hello-m-Tony-Australian-Prime-Minister-Tony-Abbott-kicks-casual-G20-asking-leaders-use-names-speak-FIVE-minutes-heart.html


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have to laugh at your description of the handshake. I am a girl scout leader and that is exactly what I have the girls do for the opening ritual.


I didn't know that about you Sloth! That's great. I wanted to be a scout but twin bro was awarded that privilege. :|


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> So they did not get Jihadi John. Plus what is so important with him? Many others will step up and support his type of dirty work even if he is eliminated.


He's one of the head honchos. Was at a meeting with the other heads including Baghdadi (sp?), the supreme leader. I have to say the intelligence that enabled that building to be a target must have been incredible.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I've got the television on and there was an 'ad' newly unveiled by Qantas which made me want to puke. The soft music with a child like singer singing 'it feels like home' with shots of happy hosties and happy customers and small children being dwarfed by their latest addition to their fleet. GRRRRRRRRRRR

Oh, and it went for a full 30 seconds, or it may have been longer. HELP!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I didn't know that about you Sloth! That's great. I wanted to be a scout but twin bro was awarded that privilege. :|


From 1969 to 1971 my girlfriend and I were the Boy Scout Cub leaders, I was Akaila and she was Baloo, not sure of the spelling. My friend had two daughters and I one and at the time girls could not join the Scouts, they had to join the Girl Guides Brownies, but our girls did not want to join the Guides Brownies, they said they did not do anything interesting whereas the Cubs had fun and played better games. They said the Girl Guides Brownies just sat around in circles and sang songs. We ran the troop by ourselves and were swamped with boys wanting to attend. We extended the 6 pack to an 8 pack and even had a junior pack behind the main pack. Then a mother, who was far too busy to help, wanted to leave her two girls there as well. "Your girls are here so why can't mine be here?" She did not want to understand that we had to bring our girls they were too young at ages from 5 years to 7 years to be left home alone. She complained to the Boy Scout Association who called us into head office and gave us a talking to, girls had to join Guides not Scouts. OK we both said, we will not bring the girls, which means we cannot go either, so the pack will have to close down. They could not get anyone else to take it on. So we were told to continue with our good work and if the woman complained again to just give her the whistle, tell her she was in command and go outside and look as if we were going home. My friend and I both worked at the same doctor's surgery, she did the morning shift and I did the afternoon shift, looking after each others kids when we were not working. I went straight from work to the troop.

We continued until mid 1971 when a retired Scout Master moved into the area. He arranged to help out and then arranged to take over the troop with a couple of other retired scout leaders. We were more than happy, the cubs were taking up so much of our time. We should have had 24 in the pack, we had 40 and pages of names of boys waiting for a vacancy. The guy arranged for many of the boys to attend neighbouring troops, arranged transport for them. But, as I said, back then girls were not allowed to join the Boy Scouts, it is different now. My daughter still has fond memories of attending camps with the boys.

An interesting comment. The Guides Brownies were held at the same time as the Cubs and when I went to enrol my daughter I was told by one of the leaders that I had to help out at the meeting at least once a month. When I said I could not do that because I was taking Cubs at the same time the Guides were held I was told flatly, "if you do not help at one meeting a month your daughter cannot join". This lady had two boys in Cubs so I said "OK I will just close Cubs down, if not completely then on the days I have to help here, but then what will you do with your boys". I contacted the Guide Association and was told that my Cub leadership counted as my duty to the Guides and not to worry about it. My daughter joined but only went for three meetings then said she wanted to come back to Cubs as Brownies were so boring and some of the girls were so stupid. She said they were more interested in pretend make up sessions than learning the skills they learnt in Cubs.

I am standing here with my arms outstretched yelling "pack, pack, pack" so why are you not all running, forming a circle and sitting on your haunches yelling "PAAACCCCKKKK" at the top of your lungs.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Another reported beheading by IS. An American aid worker, Peter Kassig:

http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/11/16/20/06/Video-purports-to-show-beheading-of-US-hostage-Peter-Kassig-by-ISIL-miltant


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Another reported beheading by IS. An American aid worker, Peter Kassig:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/11/16/20/06/Video-purports-to-show-beheading-of-US-hostage-Peter-Kassig-by-ISIL-miltant


His courageous message tells me he was a true humanitarian. A terrible loss.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't want to be picky, but I think you meant "triplicate post." :roll:


Yes, indeed. I didn't count very well. I just made the same mistake on NB so now I have to go back and correct it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Another reported beheading by IS. An American aid worker, Peter Kassig:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/11/16/20/06/Video-purports-to-show-beheading-of-US-hostage-Peter-Kassig-by-ISIL-miltant


And ISIS is also claiming they've beheaded about a dozen Syrian military officers and pilots.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And ISIS is also claiming they've beaded about a dozen Syrian military officers and pilots.


Grim news.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Grim news.


Grim, indeed. How can these people be stopped? Do they even deserve to be called human beings?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tony Abbott is an inexperienced politician, and a nervous one being at the head table. Australia shows well. This too shall pass and Australia has earned her place. IMHO



EveMCooke said:


> He is no idiot but he is inexperienced as a leader on the world stage. Unfortunately he is used to getting his own way and believes his opinions are the only ones that matter. He trained to be a Catholic priest but left before his ordination as he disagreed with the teachers at the Seminary. He thought he knew more than they did.
> 
> A few extracts from the news
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Grim, indeed. How can these people be stopped? Do they even deserve to be called human beings?


I doubt that they can be stopped. Make no mistake, this terrorist group has cells all over the world. It would not surprise me one bit to one day see in my area, a convoy of white pick up trucks, with IS 'soldiers' sitting in their back holding semi automatic weapons, with the intent of breaking into every home, rounding up the residents and beheading them.

Don't think it can't happen. It can.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I doubt that they can be stopped. Make no mistake, this terrorist group has cells all over the world. It would not surprise me one bit to one day see in my area, a convoy of white pick up trucks, with IS 'soldiers' sitting in their back holding semi automatic weapons, with the intent of breaking into every home, rounding up the residents and beheading them.
> 
> Don't think it can't happen. It can.


That image just sent a chill down my spine, Wombat.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> That image just sent a chill down my spine, Wombat.


I worry that there's a complacency in my country about this. You constantly hear that Australia is too far away but IS do have the resources to make it to Australia en masse.

Also, I'm quite certain that these 'sleeper cells' are in numbers that are completely unknown to various spy agencies across the globe. IS is becoming more savvy by the day with their strategy, tactics, information technology etc., I have no doubt they are communicating quite freely without fear of detection and quite literally hiding in plain sight.

I know I'm being alarmist here and I'm sorry for that but I don't think my country's leadership has any idea about how huge this thing is.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I worry that there's a complacency in my country about this. You constantly hear that Australia is too far away but IS do have the resources to make it to Australia en masse.
> 
> Also, I'm quite certain that these 'sleeper cells' are in numbers that are completely unknown to various spy agencies across the globe. IS is becoming more savvy by the day with their strategy, tactics, information technology etc., I have no doubt they are communicating quite freely without fear of detection and quite literally hiding in plain sight.
> 
> I know I'm being alarmist here and I'm sorry for that but I don't think my country's leadership has any idea about how huge this thing is.


I'm not sure rational people have any idea what they are capable of. We don't think that way.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I'm not sure rational people have any idea what they are capable of. We don't think that way.


Historians know. History has this crazy habit of repeating itself in all cultures. Always warfare - all of them barbaric.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Historians know. History has this crazy habit of repeating itself in all cultures. Always warfare - all of them barbaric.


And now with the aid of Facebook and the internet. Faster and deadlier.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Grim, indeed. How can these people be stopped? Do they even deserve to be called human beings?


I don't think they do. They look so calm and cheerful with the men they seem to be torturing. At least if they were grim or angry, but the dead calm is bone-chilling.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Around the globe, some people are totally paranoid, others totally complacent. I think world needs to keep in mind what's happened so far, and what resources they may have. The best thing every single person can do is think and be alert.



Wombatnomore said:


> I worry that there's a complacency in my country about this. You constantly hear that Australia is too far away but IS do have the resources to make it to Australia en masse.
> 
> Also, I'm quite certain that these 'sleeper cells' are in numbers that are completely unknown to various spy agencies across the globe. IS is becoming more savvy by the day with their strategy, tactics, information technology etc., I have no doubt they are communicating quite freely without fear of detection and quite literally hiding in plain sight.
> 
> I know I'm being alarmist here and I'm sorry for that but I don't think my country's leadership has any idea about how huge this thing is.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think they do. They look so calm and cheerful with the men they seem to be torturing. At least if they were grim or angry, but the dead calm is bone-chilling.


The banality of evil.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The banality of evil.


That's right.

Though I hate to think about Hannah Arendt, because my mind goes immediately to her Nazi boyfriend, Martin Heidegger.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's right.
> 
> Though I hate to think about Hannah Arendt, because my mind goes immediately to her Nazi boyfriend, Martin Heidegger.


He claims he became a nazi to keep his post. I spent a whole semester on him. Can we separate the man from his art/work? I like Wagner and Degas. Both disgusting and hateful bigots.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been considering this a great deal and I've come to some conclusions. This is my honest opinion. 

1. If safety of volunteers cannot be offered, travel to the stricken areas should be forbidden. 

2. We should avoid taking sides since we don't know who the bad guys or the good guys are.

3. Bear in mind that this brutality is designed to cause us to 'take action.' IMHO this is the time to put the blame where it belongs, on the thugs that commit these crimes.

4. Those verified as qualified for asylum, should be aided in applying for asylum.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've been considering this a great deal and I've come to some conclusions. This is my honest opinion.
> 
> 1. If safety of volunteers cannot be offered, travel to the stricken areas should be forbidden.
> 
> ...


damemary
you are right on target.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Grim, indeed. How can these people be stopped? Do they even deserve to be called human beings?


Does it strike anyone else as odd that a terrorist group would have it's prisoners all dressed alike? Had they planned ahead and bought lots of uniforms? Why? Realistically, would terrorists put their hostages in nice clean, matching uniforms? They're putting on quite a show and it causes me to wonder, who did all of this planning and organizing? This is much bigger than a group of ragtag terrorists. We need to look at who's behind them and the underlying story of what's going on. The United States Air Force has technology that we can't even imagine. Through the use of sattelites, they can read the date of a quarter, lying on the ground. So why can't they defeat isis? None of it makes sense! Who's funding them? Who's running the show? Something isn't right! Aside from the death, it's well planned theater.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the validation. It seems harsh, but it seems designed to deal with terrorists in the most controlled way. They don't expect us to do this.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> you are right on target.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Theater of Propaganda it is. Good questions.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Does it strike anyone else as odd that a terrorist group would have it's prisoners all dressed alike? Had they planned ahead and bought lots of uniforms? Why? Realistically, would terrorists put their hostages in nice clean, matching uniforms? They're putting on quite a show and it causes me to wonder, who did all of this planning and organizing? This is much bigger than a group of ragtag terrorists. We need to look at who's behind them and the underlying story of what's going on. The United States Air Force has technology that we can't even imagine. Through the use of sattelites, they can read the date of a quarter, lying on the ground. So why can't they defeat isis? None of it makes sense! Who's funding them? Who's running the show? Something isn't right! Aside from the death, it's well planned theater.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Incomplete post. Rats!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Incomplete post. Rats!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Does it strike anyone else as odd that a terrorist group would have it's prisoners all dressed alike? Had they planned ahead and bought lots of uniforms? Why? Realistically, would terrorists put their hostages in nice clean, matching uniforms? They're putting on quite a show and it causes me to wonder, who did all of this planning and organizing? This is much bigger than a group of ragtag terrorists. We need to look at who's behind them and the underlying story of what's going on. The United States Air Force has technology that we can't even imagine. Through the use of sattelites, they can read the date of a quarter, lying on the ground. So why can't they defeat isis? None of it makes sense! Who's funding them? Who's running the show? Something isn't right! Aside from the death, it's well planned theater.


I think a couple of things are operating here. *To dress prisoners alike dehumanizes them and makes it easier to execute them.* These thugs actually have to look good for the camera to get the maximum amount of fear out of people who see their videos. I think they also have enough strategists to plan their actions themselves. Whatever parts of the story we don't know, we at least have to acknowledge that they are far from being ragtag bands of thugs.

What strike me as odd is that, given the all our technologies very few terrorists have been killed. *Maybe our government believes it's a good thinks it's a good idea to keep us living in fear*. That makes us easier to control and easier to get our support for actions our military might make in the future. Get rid of that bleeding heart concern about things like the conditions at Gitmo and the fact that we have tortured prisoners. The government can say over and over that waterboarding, for example, isn't all that bad compared to other methods of torture, but they're dead wrong. It used to be called "tubbing" and was considered pretty drastic.

I could rant and rave some more, but I think it's time for me to get off my soap box.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Spot on, dame. :thumbup: :thumbup:


damemary said:


> Theater of Propaganda: it is. Good questions.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> I've been considering this a great deal and I've come to some conclusions. This is my honest opinion.
> 
> 1. If safety of volunteers cannot be offered, travel to the stricken areas should be forbidden.
> 
> ...


You have obviously given this some thought - and have arrived at some very good conclusions. Right on.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think a couple of things are operating here. *To dress prisoners alike dehumanizes them and makes it easier to execute them.* These thugs actually have to look good for the camera to get the maximum amount of fear out of people who see their videos. I think they also have enough strategists to plan their actions themselves. Whatever parts of the story we don't know, we at least have to acknowledge that they are far from being ragtag bands of thugs.
> 
> What strike me as odd is that, given the all our technologies very few terrorists have been killed. *Maybe our government believes it's a good thinks it's a good idea to keep us living in fear*. That makes us easier to control and easier to get our support for actions our military might make in the future. Get rid of that bleeding heart concern about things like the conditions at Gitmo and the fact that we have tortured prisoners. The government can say over and over that waterboarding, for example, isn't all that bad compared to other methods of torture, but they're dead wrong. It used to be called "tubbing" and was considered pretty drastic.
> 
> I could rant and rave some more, but I think it's time for me to get off my soap box.


I agree absolutely!

Whenever I think of this stuff, I can't help but think of George Orwell's "1984". First they're our friends. Then they're our enemies. And then they're our friends again. We must be at war always! It suits their agenda! And were just dumb enough to believe them!

If anybody here has not read " 1984", you must! I'd read it in high school and forgotten about most of it. I reread it a couple years ago and was shocked at the parallels.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> He claims he became a nazi to keep his post. I spent a whole semester on him. Can we separate the man from his art/work? I like Wagner and Degas. Both disgusting and hateful bigots.


Except Heidegger was a philosopher. All he produced were thoughts and words, no music or art. And after the war he continued to spout anti-Semitism, even though there was no practical (i.e., job-retaining) reason to do so.

Excerpts from http://jewishreviewofbooks.com/articles/993/national-socialism-world-jewry-and-the-history-of-being-heideggers-black-notebooks/

In his treatise on the history of Being he contends that, It would be important to enquire about the basis of [World] Jewrys unique predisposition toward planetary criminality [planetärisches Verbrechertum].

MH: "National Socialism is a barbaric principle. Therein lie its essence and its capacity for greatness. The danger is not [Nazism] itself, but instead that it will be rendered innocuous via homilies about the True, the Good, and the Beautiful."

Even after the war, Heidegger continued to insist on what he characterized as National Socialisms inner truth and greatness; that he believed that this greatness was not ultimately achieved because his teachings were ignored hardly exculpates him.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Does it strike anyone else as odd that a terrorist group would have it's prisoners all dressed alike? Had they planned ahead and bought lots of uniforms? Why? Realistically, would terrorists put their hostages in nice clean, matching uniforms? They're putting on quite a show and it causes me to wonder, who did all of this planning and organizing? This is much bigger than a group of ragtag terrorists. We need to look at who's behind them and the underlying story of what's going on. The United States Air Force has technology that we can't even imagine. Through the use of sattelites, they can read the date of a quarter, lying on the ground. So why can't they defeat isis? None of it makes sense! Who's funding them? Who's running the show? Something isn't right! Aside from the death, it's well planned theater.


Maybe they are all dressed in the same blue jumpsuits because they are all Syrian military officers and pilots. There is a video on the web showing their execution in detail. It is not swift but slow and horrible and you can see the pain and fear in the faces and eyes of these Syrian military officers and pilots.

http://www.barenakedislam.com/category/beheadings-graphic


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've been considering this a great deal and I've come to some conclusions. This is my honest opinion.
> 
> 1. If safety of volunteers cannot be offered, travel to the stricken areas should be forbidden.
> 
> ...


You certainly have been thinking about this for a long time. It breaks some things down very clearly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Does it strike anyone else as odd that a terrorist group would have it's prisoners all dressed alike? Had they planned ahead and bought lots of uniforms? Why? Realistically, would terrorists put their hostages in nice clean, matching uniforms? They're putting on quite a show and it causes me to wonder, who did all of this planning and organizing? This is much bigger than a group of ragtag terrorists. We need to look at who's behind them and the underlying story of what's going on. The United States Air Force has technology that we can't even imagine. Through the use of sattelites, they can read the date of a quarter, lying on the ground. So why can't they defeat isis? None of it makes sense! Who's funding them? Who's running the show? Something isn't right! Aside from the death, it's well planned theater.


ISIS will never be defeated as long as politicians are calling the shots. Politicians cannot micro-manage the military. They have made the decision to defeat ISIS, so now let the military get the job done.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> ISIS will never be defeated as long as politicians are calling the shots. Politicians cannot micro-manage the military. They have made the decision to defeat ISIS, so now let the military get the job done.


In total agreement. And we need a president with the courage to let the military do it's job.......conquer the enemy not appease it


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I also have considered USA support of Israel.

I understand the frustration people feel when the Mid-East conflict continues with no one budging from their positions. However there is an intrinsic difference with the alliance between Israel and the USA attempts to forge a relationship with the opposition in the effort to broker a cease fire.

Aside from the reality of the Holocaust ( hard to put aside, but I think it serves a purpose here), we know who the Israelis are. There are no opposing factions anxious to obtain money and arms to come back and fight another way. We share a better understanding of cultures. IMHO



Poor Purl said:


> You certainly have been thinking about this for a long time. It breaks some things down very clearly.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> ISIS will never be defeated as long as politicians are calling the shots. Politicians cannot micro-manage the military. They have made the decision to defeat ISIS, so now let the military get the job done.


Ooooh! Just like Al qaeda???


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> In total agreement. And we need a president with the courage to let the military do it's job.......conquer the enemy not appease it


Really? Just like bush took care of al qaeda? If he had, isis wouldn't exist!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Does it strike anyone else as odd that a terrorist group would have it's prisoners all dressed alike? Had they planned ahead and bought lots of uniforms? Why? Realistically, would terrorists put their hostages in nice clean, matching uniforms? They're putting on quite a show and it causes me to wonder, who did all of this planning and organizing? This is much bigger than a group of ragtag terrorists. We need to look at who's behind them and the underlying story of what's going on. The United States Air Force has technology that we can't even imagine. Through the use of sattelites, they can read the date of a quarter, lying on the ground. So why can't they defeat isis? None of it makes sense! Who's funding them? Who's running the show? Something isn't right! Aside from the death, it's well planned theater.


Knitter from Nebraska
you are asking questions to which those in charge have most of the answers already. And looking at the mentality of folks around us, I am glad they keep that information close to the Vest. Unfortunately the Terrorists try to stay close to Civilians and that causes a lot of problems. We do not want to kill the innocent while hunting down the Terrorists. Luckily we have a President who does not jockey into Countries wildly as Bush/Cheney did and actually their decisions are causing a lot of problems we are dealing with right now. Some Cultures can only be kept in check with strong ruling hands and Bush/Cheney
gave no thought as to what would happen when Saddam Hussein was eliminated. No doubt, Hussein was a Monster but look what a Hornet's Nest was opened up by removing him. We need at all cost try to diplomatically solve some problems and that may take decades. Going to War is never a permanent solution, just a temporary one at best. I am hoping that my Government has patience from now on
and learned a historic lesson.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> ISIS will never be defeated as long as politicians are calling the shots. Politicians cannot micro-manage the military. They have made the decision to defeat ISIS, so now let the military get the job done.


soloweygirl
so, start another War and create more trouble by having more and more people hate us? What the elf are you thinking, excuse me, you are not thinking, that is your problem.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> In total agreement. And we need a president with the courage to let the military do it's job.......conquer the enemy not appease it


lovethelake
you and your friends are really crazy. I am on my knees thanking for having a President who thinks before he leaps. You folks sound like as if you do not like your Neighbor, you immediately go for your gun to take care of 
him/her by eliminating them. What a sorry existence you lead. Perhaps you need to read Norman Vincent Peal. Thinking positively leads to positive actions and positive outcomes, you may give that route a try. Darn your World is to bleak and dark and ugly, too bad the Sun is being wasted on you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo Huck. I am in complete agreement.



Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> you are asking questions to which those in charge have most of the answers already. And looking at the mentality of folks around us, I am glad they keep that information close to the Vest. Unfortunately the Terrorists try to stay close to Civilians and that causes a lot of problems. We do not want to kill the innocent while hunting down the Terrorists. Luckily we have a President who does not jockey into Countries wildly as Bush/Cheney did and actually their decisions are causing a lot of problems we are dealing with right now. Some Cultures can only be kept in check with strong ruling hands and Bush/Cheney
> gave no thought as to what would happen when Saddam Hussein was eliminated. No doubt, Hussein was a Monster but look what a Hornet's Nest was opened up by removing him. We need at all cost try to diplomatically solve some problems and that may take decades. Going to War is never a permanent solution, just a temporary one at best. I am hoping that my Government has patience from now on
> and learned a historic lesson.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Obamacare = A Death Panel For The U.S. Economy
> 
> Michael Snyder 12 Hours Ago
> 
> ...


Joeysomma
oh you are hanging onto Gruber the person on the outside looking in and wanting to join but was not important enough to be invited. As to Health Insurance going up, it would surprise any and all of us who are living with reality, if it did not go up. PLEASE, name just one item that never increases in Price, just one. Did some Price research and found that in years past Gasoline was 18c/Gallon, Bread 10c/Loaf, a house on average cost $ 17,000.00, a Car about $ 2,000.00, Real Estate Taxes were a fraction of what they are today and Babysitters get as much (deservedly so) as $ 10.00/hr. compared to 50c/hr. in times past. So, the cost for the services of Doctors and Nurses are supposed to remain constant and who is to eat the cost for new life saving equipment and Drugs? You certainly are totally out of touch. You would do yourself a favor by remaining silent on such issues since you do not look so swift when you unload your "wisdom".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I also have considered USA support of Israel.
> 
> I understand the frustration people feel when the Mid-East conflict continues with no one budging from their positions. However there is an intrinsic difference with the alliance between Israel and the USA attempts to forge a relationship with the opposition in the effort to broker a cease fire.
> 
> Aside from the reality of the Holocaust ( hard to put aside, but I think it serves a purpose here), we know who the Israelis are. There are no opposing factions anxious to obtain money and arms to come back and fight another way. We share a better understanding of cultures. IMHO


That's a very different way to look at the subject. It's not a matter of which faction is nobler or is an underdog. It's more a question of which we can trust not to tear down our buildings.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with your thinking. Thanks for posting.



Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> you are asking questions to which those in charge have most of the answers already. And looking at the mentality of folks around us, I am glad they keep that information close to the Vest. Unfortunately the Terrorists try to stay close to Civilians and that causes a lot of problems. We do not want to kill the innocent while hunting down the Terrorists. Luckily we have a President who does not jockey into Countries wildly as Bush/Cheney did and actually their decisions are causing a lot of problems we are dealing with right now. Some Cultures can only be kept in check with strong ruling hands and Bush/Cheney
> gave no thought as to what would happen when Saddam Hussein was eliminated. No doubt, Hussein was a Monster but look what a Hornet's Nest was opened up by removing him. We need at all cost try to diplomatically solve some problems and that may take decades. Going to War is never a permanent solution, just a temporary one at best. I am hoping that my Government has patience from now on
> and learned a historic lesson.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Obamacare = A Death Panel For The U.S. Economy
> 
> Michael Snyder 12 Hours Ago
> 
> ...


  "Read more at...") Not a chance. Your avatar sets off an alarm in my mind. 'She's baaack!'


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The result of Government programs:
> 
> A Legacy of Liberalism
> Thomas Sowell | Nov 18, 2014
> ...


joeysomma
the Legacy of President Obama, the Stock Market set another record high. As to Thomas Sowell, he found a spot at which he can stand out as a minority, too much competition elsewhere. Allen West learned from him.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> the Legacy of President Obama, the Stock Market set another record high. As to Thomas Sowell, he found a spot at which he can stand out as a minority, too much competition elsewhere. Allen West learned from him.


You're wasting your keystrokes, Huck. Joey reads nothing but extreme right-wing op-eds and believes them as gospel. Emphasis on OP-ED. Facts from unbiased sources? Nah.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Trust is the key. I wonder how much Israel can really trust the US.


joeysomma
Billions of Dollars worth. That should count for "something", while many of our Children go hungry and are homeless.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> You're wasting your keystrokes, Huck. Joey reads nothing but extreme right-wing op-eds and believes them as gospel. Emphasis on OP-ED. Facts from unbiased sources? Nah.


DGreen
oh believe me she/they read but won't admit it Now, when it comes to understanding, that is a different story.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you and your friends are really crazy. I am on my knees thanking for having a President who thinks before he leaps. You folks sound like as if you do not like your Neighbor, you immediately go for your gun to take care of
> him/her by eliminating them. What a sorry existence you lead. Perhaps you need to read Norman Vincent Peal. Thinking positively leads to positive actions and positive outcomes, you may give that route a try. Darn your World is to bleak and dark and ugly, too bad the Sun is being wasted on you.


Complex problems require complex solutions. Joey and solo are proposing a simple solution, in part as a reaction to what they think of the President. What a waste of time and lack of understanding they show us all too often.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Complex problems require complex solutions. Joey and solo are proposing a simple solution, in part as a reaction to what they think of the President. What a waste of time and lack of understanding they show us all too often.


That's what happens when people drink the Tea Party/Faux news kool-aid. I guess we can only ignore the noise, try to move forwad, and seek the truth as best we can.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Doctors are greedy bastards. They actually think they deserve to be paid vast amounts of money to be mechanics. That's all they are. They don't work on cars. They work on humans but they're still only mechanics laboring under the misapprehension that they're gods. Instead of blaming the ACA for rising insurance and care costs, take a look at the real villains in the situation.

Ooops, I forgot the other greedy bastards that are doing their all to get as much of our money as they possibly can. The peddlers of health plans are as much to blame for rising health care costs as doctors are. In fact, they're probably a lot worse.


joeysomma said:


> Obamacare = A Death Panel For The U.S. Economy


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Really? Just like bush took care of al qaeda? If he had, isis wouldn't exist!


Seriously? As long as there is radical Islam, there will be terrorists. Al Quaeda is just one group, ISIS another. Radical Islam is the problem. As long as it is allowed to grow, there will always be terrorists, bent on killing those that don't agree with their views.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> so, start another War and create more trouble by having more and more people hate us? What the elf are you thinking, excuse me, you are not thinking, that is your problem.


That's exactly what Obama is doing. Wake up. He is sending more troops, 1500 over the weekend, to help Iraqi soldiers fight ISIS - These troops were sent to train Iraqi solders yet the fact remains that the Iraqi soldiers are not fighting, but running away from ISIS and leaving equipment and weapons for ISIS to claim. It's only a matter of time before more of our troops are sent and this time it will be to fight ISIS.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Doctors are greedy bastards. They actually think they deserve to be paid vast amounts of money to be mechanics. That's all they are. They don't work on cars. They work on humans but they're still only mechanics laboring under the misapprehension that they're gods. Instead of blaming the ACA for rising insurance and care costs, take a look at the real villains in the situation.
> 
> Ooops, I forgot the other greedy bastards that are doing their all to get as much of our money as they possibly can. The peddlers of health plans are as much to blame for rising health care costs as doctors are. In fact, they're probably a lot worse.


Doctors are like everyone else - some dedicated to their chosen profession, some in it for the money, some in it for the opportunity to rip off people and the system because they are viewed as demi-gods by the sick.

I'll agree with you on the health PLAN peddlers and the health PROVIDER peddlers - the huge companies/corporations who operate health care facilities and treat people like cattle.

In October I went in for a checkup and my PC wanted to know whether I wanted a flu shot. I had received both a pneumonia shot and flu shot in 2013, then was billed for $44 out of pocket because Medicare did not cover one of them, (secondary will not cover co-pay/deductible unless Medicare covers). So, I mentioned this and said if the vaccination was not covered by Medicare, I would just go to Walgreens and pay $15 and be done with it. She assured me it was covered by Medicare, so I said OK. A few weeks later I received an explanation of benefits from my secondary insurance (Medicare has not provided paperwork yet) and BC/BS had paid $50 for each of two vaccinations. Remember, Medicare must have already paid their agreed-upon benefit - this $100 was above that. When I called to inquire why my clinic billed for TWO vaccinations when I only had one, I was told they only actually billed for one. The second $50 was for "administering" the shot. Paid for the syringe, the time to give the shot (really? figure the hourly rate for THAT) and paperwork because Medicare reimbursement is so small they need to bill more. A corporate thing. At that moment, I made a firm decision to change doctors and I have followed through on that. I will not be party to this fraud.

A small matter, but demonstrates the importance of reading those bills. I had a brief hospitalization not long ago and when those bills come in, I will be going over them with a magnifying glass. Mistakes and overbilling is the rule, not the exception. Whether or not it comes out of my pocket, it comes out of everyone's pocket. And think of all those elderly out there on Medicare who have about two marbles left rolling around upstairs or who don't have the skill or ability or eyesight or whatever to monitor these things. Infuriating.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you and your friends are really crazy. I am on my knees thanking for having a President who thinks before he leaps. You folks sound like as if you do not like your Neighbor, you immediately go for your gun to take care of
> him/her by eliminating them. What a sorry existence you lead. Perhaps you need to read Norman Vincent Peal. Thinking positively leads to positive actions and positive outcomes, you may give that route a try. Darn your World is to bleak and dark and ugly, too bad the Sun is being wasted on you.


Obama is not thinking about what his actions or lack of actions will force to happen. He is making idle threats and then not delivering on his word. The world looks upon him as a weak leader and the US has taken a huge hit in its position as a world leader. I.E. his red line in Syria. That is the reason ISIS got it's initial foothold in Syria and became what they are today. Putin knows Obama is weak. All one had to do was watch the Australia meetings. China barely gives Obama the time of day. Obama's climate change negotiations with China have us doing everything while China might get around to making changes by 2030. Obama can't even negotiate a deal where the US benefits. Time to take your blinders off Huckleberry.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> Billions of Dollars worth. That should count for "something", while many of our Children go hungry and are homeless.


And this is why I am going to go Republican in the next election. - children in Israel are my children.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Doctors are like everyone else - some dedicated to their chosen profession, some in it for the money, some in it for the opportunity to rip off people and the system because they are viewed as demi-gods by the sick.
> 
> I'll agree with you on the health PLAN peddlers and the health PROVIDER peddlers - the huge companies/corporations who operate health care facilities and treat people like cattle.
> 
> ...


You didn't want to be a party to the fraud, but did you report the doctor? Just asking because by changing doctors and not reporting him/her you are allowing the known fraud to continue.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You didn't want to be a party to the fraud, but did you report the doctor? Just asking because by changing doctors and not reporting him/her you are allowing the known fraud to continue.


You are correct. I will do so.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That's exactly what Obama is doing. Wake up. He is sending more troops, 1500 over the weekend, to help Iraqi soldiers fight ISIS - These troops were sent to train Iraqi solders yet the fact remains that the Iraqi soldiers are not fighting, but running away from ISIS and leaving equipment and weapons for ISIS to claim. It's only a matter of time before more of our troops are sent and this time it will be to fight ISIS.


Which is it? On page 84 you wanted the politicians to get out out of the way and let "the military" do what the politicians think they should do, and now you're worried our military could get into a war.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama is not thinking about what his actions or lack of actions will force to happen. He is making idle threats and then not delivering on his word. The world looks upon him as a weak leader and the US has taken a huge hit in its position as a world leader. I.E. his red line in Syria. That is the reason ISIS got it's initial foothold in Syria and became what they are today. Putin knows Obama is weak. All one had to do was watch the Australia meetings. China barely gives Obama the time of day. Obama's climate change negotiations with China have us doing everything while China might get around to making changes by 2030. Obama can't even negotiate a deal where the US benefits. Time to take your blinders off Huckleberry.


Please, spare us your attempts at sick humor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> You're wasting your keystrokes, Huck. Joey reads nothing but extreme right-wing op-eds and believes them as gospel. Emphasis on OP-ED. Facts from unbiased sources? Nah.


I have to correct you, D. Joey read a NY Times op-ed that I posted a link to, and commented on it. She's not entirely closed off.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Doctors are greedy bastards. They actually think they deserve to be paid vast amounts of money to be mechanics. That's all they are. They don't work on cars. They work on humans but they're still only mechanics laboring under the misapprehension that they're gods. Instead of blaming the ACA for rising insurance and care costs, take a look at the real villains in the situation.
> 
> Ooops, I forgot the other greedy bastards that are doing their all to get as much of our money as they possibly can. The peddlers of health plans are as much to blame for rising health care costs as doctors are. In fact, they're probably a lot worse.


I don't think you're being fair to doctors. After years of training, they deserve what is a living wage for professionals, and most provide a very important service.

Insurance companies, on the other hand, provide NOTHING; in fact, they're often a hindrance to good care, though the ACA has dealt with that to some extent. They're simply parasites, making a profit but giving nothing in return.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> And this is why I am going to go Republican in the next election. - children in Israel are my children.


Give it a little more thought. Don't forget who appoints Supreme Court justices and what the Republican-majority Court has given us. Israel will continue, but democracy in the US won't if we keep getting hit with more like Citizens United.

I have to admit I'm disgusted with all those Fans of Palestine who have no problem with Israeli children being killed, but only speak up when the victims are Arabs. But we have to keep our own country from being handed over to the rich people who pay our congressmen and probably our justices, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Give it a little more thought. Don't forget who appoints Supreme Court justices and what the Republican-majority Court has given us. Israel will continue, but democracy in the US won't if we keep getting hit with more like Citizens United.
> 
> I have to admit I'm disgusted with all those Fans of Palestine who have no problem with Israeli children being killed, but only speak up when the victims are Arabs. But we have to keep our own country from being handed over to the rich people who pay our congressmen and probably our justices, too.


Is it possible that the Dems do the same things? Who do you think promoted Obama? He did not get where he is without huge help from the rich people of Chicago.

Purlee - it will not be the liberals who will support Israel if the chips are down. I can name 4 good libs here who have mentioned negative things about Israel which of course, is their total right. However, I feel my existence depends on Israel's. And as I privately mentioned to you, look how easy it is to persuade public opinion. 4 short years ago, many in the US were anti- gay marriages. Look how easy it was to change public opinion (for the good). But why can't the same mechanism work against Israel and Jewish people?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think you're being fair to doctors. After years of training, they deserve what is a living wage for professionals, and most provide a very important service.


I agree with you, Purl. In the past I've had some harsh opinions about the medical profession, but observing the doctors working with my brother has given me a new respect for at least some of them. Brother's cancer has reached the critical stage, but his oncologist refuses to gives up on him.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Purl. In the past I've had some harsh opinions about the medical profession, but observing the doctors working with my brother has given me a new respect for at least some of them. Brother's cancer has reached the critical stage, but his oncologist refuses to gives up on him.


Sorry about your bro. Very sad.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> And this is why I am going to go Republican in the next election. - children in Israel are my children.


How can you make a statement like this at this point? Don't you care about who the candidates are or the importance of other issues?? Gee whiz!


----------



## Betsy Ross (Jun 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> How can you make a statement like this at this point? Don't you care about who the candidates are or the importance of other issues?? Gee whiz!


I don't think there's anything wrong with being a one issue voter. I will NOT vote DemocRAT as long as they want to kill babies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Purl. In the past I've had some harsh opinions about the medical profession, but observing the doctors working with my brother has given me a new respect for at least some of them. Brother's cancer has reached the critical stage, but his oncologist refuses to gives up on him.


My brother had a similar experience, and his doctor wanted to keep going when my brother, whose kidneys were shot, asked him to stop. Doctors who hold on to their idealism are admirable. Surely they deserve to be paid for their time, since they're not paid for their dedication.

It's wonderful to me that your brother is still fighting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Betsy Ross said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with being a one issue voter. I will NOT vote DemocRAT as long as they want to kill babies.


Oh my! I wish you didn't endorse my post. Now I have to change my mind - I will vote democratic in the next election.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is it possible that the Dems do the same things? Who do you think promoted Obama? He did not get where he is without huge help from the rich people of Chicago.
> 
> Purlee - it will not be the liberals who will support Israel if the chips are down. I can name 4 good libs here who have mentioned negative things about Israel which of course, is their total right. However, I feel my existence depends on Israel's. And as I privately mentioned to you, look how easy it is to persuade public opinion. 4 short years ago, many in the US were anti- gay marriages. Look how easy it was to change public opinion (for the good). But why can't the same mechanism work against Israel and Jewish people?


I don't think it was only four years. But you're capable of making your own decision. Just don't try to convince me to do the same.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> And this is why I am going to go Republican in the next election. - children in Israel are my children.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think it was only four years. But you're capable of making your own decision. Just don't try to convince me to do the same.


Do I seem like the missionary type? If I were, I would try to convince you that ETs have visited Earth.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do I seem like the missionary type? If I were, I would try to convince you that ETs have visited Earth.


_That_ I would believe.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> And this is why I am going to go Republican in the next election. - children in Israel are my children.


SQM
oh really. Put on your thinking hat. Children ANYWHERE are my children. Care you not about our children as well as the Palestinians? We need to get the Politicians out of the way and let the majority of the People decide their fate.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> _That_ I would believe.


What do you believe? That I would proselytize or that ETs have visited earth?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> oh really. Put on your thinking hat. Children ANYWHERE are my children. Care you not about our children as well as the Palestinians? We need to get the Politicians out of the way and let the majority of the People decide their fate.


I cannot summon up much sympathy for others who want to exterminate me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I cannot summon up much sympathy for others who want to exterminate me.


Yet you have no sympathy for the aborted unborn. If slaughtering Jews praying in a Temple by terrorists is wrong, so is the murdering of any person, born or unborn.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Yet you have no sympathy for the aborted unborn. If slaughtering Jews praying in a Temple by terrorists is wrong, so is the murdering of any person, born or unborn.


The men who were butchered were very orthodox and might have theoretically agreed with your argument. But I doubt their wives and children would see the similarities.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Betsy Ross said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with being a one issue voter. I will NOT vote DemocRAT as long as they want to kill babies.


And I see that you,oh lovely Betsy, love to hurl insults and call people names.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I have to correct you, D. Joey read a NY Times op-ed that I posted a link to, and commented on it. She's not entirely closed off.


good to hear, thanks


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My brother had a similar experience, and his doctor wanted to keep going when my brother, whose kidneys were shot, asked him to stop. Doctors who hold on to their idealism are admirable. Surely they deserve to be paid for their time, since they're not paid for their dedication.
> 
> It's wonderful to me that your brother is still fighting.


Thanks, Purl. We found out last week (to our shock and amazement) that the cancer had spread to his brain. Seemed like the end, but Brother's oncologist promptly scheduled ten radiation treatments to his head and said that he wants to "hit the ground running" when the treatments are complete and get him back on chemo. The radiation appears to be working--Brother was able to text me for the first time today. We're excited!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Betsy Ross said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with being a one issue voter. I will NOT vote DemocRAT as long as they want to kill babies.


Nobody wants to kill babies.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Snopes is not right wing bias. But Diane sees my name and does not read anymore than that and criticizes whatever I post.


And you see my name and criticize whatever I post and also engage in personal attacks.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Seriously? As long as there is radical Islam, there will be terrorists. Al Quaeda is just one group, ISIS another. Radical Islam is the problem. As long as it is allowed to grow, there will always be terrorists, bent on killing those that don't agree with their views.


Isis is an offshoot of al qaeda. The cia created, trained and funded both!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Isis is an offshoot of al qaeda. The cia created, trained and funded both!


Hmm! Why?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Give it a little more thought. Don't forget who appoints Supreme Court justices and what the Republican-majority Court has given us. Israel will continue, but democracy in the US won't if we keep getting hit with more like Citizens United.
> 
> I have to admit I'm disgusted with all those Fans of Palestine who have no problem with Israeli children being killed, but only speak up when the victims are Arabs. But we have to keep our own country from being handed over to the rich people who pay our congressmen and probably our justices, too.


I would agree with you EXCEPT, both sides have already handed it over.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Is it possible that the Dems do the same things? Who do you think promoted Obama? He did not get where he is without huge help from the rich people of Chicago.
> 
> Purlee - it will not be the liberals who will support Israel if the chips are down. I can name 4 good libs here who have mentioned negative things about Israel which of course, is their total right. However, I feel my existence depends on Israel's. And as I privately mentioned to you, look how easy it is to persuade public opinion. 4 short years ago, many in the US were anti- gay marriages. Look how easy it was to change public opinion (for the good). But why can't the same mechanism work against Israel and Jewish people?


IMO, it's already happening. More and more, I hear anti Israel sentiment. When things are going badly in the world, Jews make a convenient scapegoat. It saddens me to no end! However, I don't think the Jews will ever willingly give in! They're ready for a fight! Israel has been preparing to defend itself, since it's inception. And I believe that they can win any fight that comes their way.

That said, I know that you don't believe in bible, but I do. I take comfort in knowing that when the time comes, GOD will protect Israel! It is written! The beginning, the middle and the end! I think I read somewhere that 90% of Bible prophecy had already come to pass. I don't know why anyone would doubt the remaining 10%. This knowledge burns within my soul! I'll not be chastised or shamed for declaring it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> IMO, it's already happening. More and more, I hear anti Israel sentiment. When things are going badly in the world, Jews make a convenient scapegoat. It saddens me to no end! However, I don't think the Jews will ever willingly give in! They're ready for a fight! Israel has been preparing to defend itself, since it's inception. And I believe that they can win any fight that comes their way.
> 
> That said, I know that you don't believe in bible, but I do. I take comfort in knowing that when the time comes, GOD will protect Israel! It is written! The beginning, the middle and the end! I think I read somewhere that 90% of Bible prophecy had already come to pass. I don't know why anyone would doubt the remaining 10%. This knowledge burns within my soul! I'll not be chastised or shamed for declaring it!


 :thumbup: Amen


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Purl. In the past I've had some harsh opinions about the medical profession, but observing the doctors working with my brother has given me a new respect for at least some of them. Brother's cancer has reached the critical stage, but his oncologist refuses to gives up on him.


I'm sorry as well, Susan! It's a horrible thing to have to go through!

I agree with you. Its not the doctors who are bleeding the system. In most cases, doctors are merely employees of the major healthcare corporations. I don't think they make that much money anymore. Two of my doctors, an oncological internist and my breast surgeon, both live(d) within a couple of miles from me. Yes, their houses are bigger and more expensive. But they're not living in the big fancy neighborhoods. They've worked for years and racked up huge debts! IMO, they deserve everything they've got, and then some!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Do I seem like the missionary type? If I were, I would try to convince you that ETs have visited Earth.


You wouldn't have to convince me!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Purl. We found out last week (to our shock and amazement) that the cancer had spread to his brain. Seemed like the end, but Brother's oncologist promptly scheduled ten radiation treatments to his head and said that he wants to "hit the ground running" when the treatments are complete and get him back on chemo. The radiation appears to be working--Brother was able to text me for the first time today. We're excited!


Oh! I hope all goes well! I'll say another prayer!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hmm! Why?


To realign the power in the middle east! Its about oil, money, power and control!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What do you believe? That I would proselytize or that ETs have visited earth?


That ETs have dropped by. Took a look around, got disgusted, and left, without abducting anyone.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Purl. We found out last week (to our shock and amazement) that the cancer had spread to his brain. Seemed like the end, but Brother's oncologist promptly scheduled ten radiation treatments to his head and said that he wants to "hit the ground running" when the treatments are complete and get him back on chemo. The radiation appears to be working--Brother was able to text me for the first time today. We're excited!


The oncologist seems to be very prepared, thank goodness. I hope brother keeps texting you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> oh really. Put on your thinking hat. Children ANYWHERE are my children. Care you not about our children as well as the Palestinians? We need to get the Politicians out of the way and let the majority of the People decide their fate.


Because these may be the ones who make the decision. I don't think you've ever seen Israelis so celebratory after killing Palestinians.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I would agree with you EXCEPT, both sides have already handed it over.


So you say. I don't think it's that far gone yet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Susan, I am so sorry to hear about your brother. I hope that you will continue to stay strong. Brothers are special! I am sending you good wishes and hugs!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Because these may be the ones who make the decision. I don't think you've ever seen Israelis so celebratory after killing Palestinians.


What a sad sight to see


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> And I see that you,oh lovely Betsy, love to hurl insults and call people names.


Sounds like someone we all know.


----------



## Betsy Ross (Jun 17, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Isis is an offshoot of al qaeda. The cia created, trained and funded both!


You are my kind of gal. You see through the veils of naivete!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh! I hope all goes well! I'll say another prayer!


Thanks!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Susan, I am so sorry to hear about your brother. I hope that you will continue to stay strong. Brothers are special! I am sending you good wishes and hugs!


Thanks, Patty!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The oncologist seems to be very prepared, thank goodness. I hope brother keeps texting you.


I hope so as well. I'm going down to see him this weekend, and he requested I bring homemade chocolate chip cookies. He MUST be feeling better!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I hope so as well. I'm going down to see him this weekend, and he requested I bring homemade chocolate chip cookies. He MUST be feeling better!


Comfort food at it''s best! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Yet you have no sympathy for the aborted unborn. If slaughtering Jews praying in a Temple by terrorists is wrong, so is the murdering of any person, born or unborn.


Your anti-Semitism is showing. Can't you be decent enough to put aside your obsession with abortion for a few moments?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oooops.       Duplicate post.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Your anti-Semitism is showing. Can't you be decent enough to put aside your obsession with abortion for a few moments?


Your comment was well-worth repeating.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I hope so as well. I'm going down to see him this weekend, and he requested I bring homemade chocolate chip cookies. He MUST be feeling better!


Requests for chocolate are definitely a good sign. Bring plenty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Requests for chocolate are definitely a good sign. Bring plenty.


I am making a cup of dark hot chocolate as we speak.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Your anti-Semitism is showing. Can't you be decent enough to put aside your obsession with abortion for a few moments?


Thank you, Maid. I chose to ignore her, but you caught her undertone.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am making a cup of dark hot chocolate as we speak.


I'm going to join you in five minutes.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Your comment was well-wortid that. She repeating.


I'm outraged that LTL brings her obsession with abortion to the hideous tragedy of 5 Jews being slaughtered while at prayer in their Temple.This horror deserves to be and must be seen without looking through the foggy lenses of other issues. What kind of Middle East will we wake up to tomorrow? I can't even find words that are serious enough to say what I feel about today's senseless, foul and vile murders of 5 men who were only "guilty" of gathering to pray.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Maid. I chose to ignore her, but you caught her undertone.


One has nothing to do with the other. LTL, your bigotry is showing again!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

SQM wrote:
Your comment was well-wortid that. She repeating.


I did not write the above, My Maid.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

[quoite=susanmos2000]Thanks, Purl. We found out last week had the chance to b(to our shock and amazement) that the cancer had spread to his brain. Seemed like the end, but Brother's oncologist promptly scheduled ten radiation treatments to his head and said that he wants to "hit the ground running" when the treatments are complete and get him back on chemo. The radiation appears to be working--Brother was able to text me for the first time today. We're excited![/quote] I hope things go well for your brother. You already know my thoughts and prayers are with you. It's great to hear you had the opportunity to be excited that your brother could send you a text. Some might think that's no big deal, but Ibet you aren't one of them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Your anti-Semitism is showing. Can't you be decent enough to put aside your obsession with abortion for a few moments?


In my humble opinion you are sick. Flinging accusations of anti-Semitism is just plain wrong. All you can do is mud sling, like the rest of your ilk tried calling people racists before and that didn't work.

Guess you gave up being Catholic or you would not have made that comment, Seattle


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Your anti-Semitism is showing. Can't you be decent enough to put aside your obsession with abortion for a few moments?


Why must you twist her words, Maid? There was no 'undertone'. She's saying that the attack on the synagogue is as wrong as she believes abortion is wrong. Both are tragic!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> One has nothing to do with the other. LTL, your bigotry is showing again!


Agree. LTL's comment was despicable but, coming from her, not at all surprising.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> In my humble opinion you are sick. Flinging accusations of anti-Semitism is just plain wrong. All you can do is mud sling, like the rest of your ilk tried calling people racists before and that didn't work.
> 
> Guess you gave up being Catholic or you would not have made that comment, Seattle


Nothing to do with not being Catholic, LTL. I myself am one and find your comment reprehensible.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> [quoite=susanmos2000]Thanks, Purl. We found out last week had the chance to b(to our shock and amazement) that the cancer had spread to his brain. Seemed like the end, but Brother's oncologist promptly scheduled ten radiation treatments to his head and said that he wants to "hit the ground running" when the treatments are complete and get him back on chemo. The radiation appears to be working--Brother was able to text me for the first time today. We're excited!


 I hope things go well for your brother. You already know my thoughts and prayers are with you. It's great to hear you had the opportunity to be excited that your brother could send you a text. Some might think that's no big deal, but Ibet you aren't one of them.[/quote]

So true, Maid--I was inside out with joy when I saw Brother's message. One of the tumors is growing in the speech center of his brain, and over the course of a couple of days he lost his ability to talk and then (even worse) the desire to even try to communicate through other means. Brother's text definitely show progress!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm outraged that LTL brings her obsession with abortion to the hideous tragedy of 5 Jews being slaughtered while at prayer in their Temple.This horror deserves to be and must be seen without looking through the foggy lenses of other issues. What kind of Middle East will we wake up to tomorrow? I can't even find words that are serious enough to say what I feel about today's senseless, foul and vile murders of 5 men who were only "guilty" of gathering to pray.


Since when do the Libs get to control who is outraged and offended? LTL is not only outraged and offended by the attack on the synagogue (as are most right-thinking people) but also outraged and offended by the attack on the unborn child (as also are most right-thinking people.)

Plain and simple!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

LTL's vile comment reminds me of why conservative support of Israel makes me uneasy. Most righties claim to "love" Israel and "love" the Jewish people, but just below the surface there's very often a definite streak of anti-Semitism. I've never understood how these two sentiments can coexist, but then the conservative mind often doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That ETs have dropped by. Took a look around, got disgusted, and left, without abducting anyone.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Intelligent life does exist in the rest of the Universe. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Best to you and your brother. He's a fighter.



susanmos2000 said:


> I hope so as well. I'm going down to see him this weekend, and he requested I bring homemade chocolate chip cookies. He MUST be feeling better!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Your anti-Semitism is showing. Can't you be decent enough to put aside your obsession with abortion for a few moments?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Your comment was well-worth repeating.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm outraged that LTL brings her obsession with abortion to the hideous tragedy of 5 Jews being slaughtered while at prayer in their Temple.This horror deserves to be and must be seen without looking through the foggy lenses of other issues. What kind of Middle East will we wake up to tomorrow? I can't even find words that are serious enough to say what I feel about today's senseless, foul and vile murders of 5 men who were only "guilty" of gathering to pray.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:   True and sad.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What the hay? Bad, bad. Write as yourself not others. 
Grrrr.



SQM said:


> SQM wrote:
> Your comment was well-wortid that. She repeating.
> 
> I did not write the above, My Maid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, go get the Catholics too. Busy bee this morning? Go jump in the lake.



lovethelake said:


> In my humble opinion you are sick. Flinging accusations of anti-Semitism is just plain wrong. All you can do is mud sling, like the rest of your ilk tried calling people racists before and that didn't work.
> 
> Guess you gave up being Catholic or you would not have made that comment, Seattle


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's just getting warmed up. Ignore and go bake cookies. hugs



susanmos2000 said:


> Agree. LTL's comment was despicable but, coming from her, not at all surprising.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Since when do the Libs get to control who is outraged and offended? LTL is not only outraged and offended by the attack on the synagogue (as are most right-thinking people) but also outraged and offended by the attack on the unborn child (as also are most right-thinking people.)
> 
> Plain and simple!


<<<whispering...you certainly are.>>>>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> LTL's vile comment reminds me of why conservative support of Israel makes me uneasy. Most righties claim to "love" Israel and "love" the Jewish people, but just below the surface there's very often a definite streak of anti-Semitism. I've never understood how these two sentiments can coexist, but then the conservative mind often doesn't make sense to me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Best to you and your brother. He's a fighter.


Thanks, Dame. Yes, Brother is a gutsy character.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't you all get tired of twisting what is said by others. So much for looking beyond ways to start another fight.

Maid is not a catholic so she must be showing what she believes and it is not faith.

Funny how some of you on here have spouted against the Jewish nation but now all of a sudden you changed.

why is that? make up your minds.

It is wrong to kill unborn babies just like it is wrong to kill Jews. 

That is all she meant and all she said.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:



> In my humble opinion you are sick. Flinging accusations of anti-Semitism is just plain wrong. All you can do is mud sling, like the rest of your ilk tried calling people racists before and that didn't work.
> 
> Guess you gave up being Catholic or you would not have made that comment, Seattle


I haven't given up anything concerning my religion. You, on the other hand were incapable of remarking about the slaughter of 5 Jews without including your hobby-horse obsession with abortion.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I haven't given anything concerning my religion. You, on the other hand were incapable of remarking about the slaughter of 5 Jews without including your hobby-horse obsession with abortion.


Our Darling Maid is quite the writer. Love that last phrase. Pure poetry.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Since when do the Libs get to control who is outraged and offended? LTL is not only outraged and offended by the attack on the synagogue (as are most right-thinking people) but also outraged and offended by the attack on the unborn child (as also are most right-thinking people.) is s
> 
> Plain and simple!


NO!! Not plain and simple. Some tragedies demand that we remark on them without including any reference to other issues we are outraged about. You and LTL don't seem to understand why a simple display of respect is demanded of us.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Good grief, another duplicate post. Phooey :!: :hunf:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama is not thinking about what his actions or lack of actions will force to happen. He is making idle threats and then not delivering on his word. The world looks upon him as a weak leader and the US has taken a huge hit in its position as a world leader. I.E. his red line in Syria. That is the reason ISIS got it's initial foothold in Syria and became what they are today. Putin knows Obama is weak. All one had to do was watch the Australia meetings. China barely gives Obama the time of day. Obama's climate change negotiations with China have us doing everything while China might get around to making changes by 2030. Obama can't even negotiate a deal where the US benefits. Time to take your blinders off Huckleberry.


soloweygirl
unlike you, President Obama is capable of changing his approach as time passes and things change. I appreciate his flexibility.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Maid--I was inside out with joy when I saw Brother's message. One of the tumors is growing in the speech center of his brain, and over the course of a couple of days he lost his ability to talk and then (even worse) the desire to even try to communicate through other means. Brother's text definitely show progress!


susanmos2000
any little positive change is a big step. I wish your Brother all the Best.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Because these may be the ones who make the decision. I don't think you've ever seen Israelis so celebratory after killing Palestinians.


Poor Purl
every culture has its Monsters.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't you all get tired of twisting what is said by others. So much for looking beyond ways to start another fight.
> 
> Maid is not a catholic so she must be showing what she believes and it is not faith.
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
your comprehension is like your language skills, poor. You obviously read things into postings, which are not there.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Funny how some of you on here have spouted against the Jewish nation but now all of a sudden you changed.
> 
> why is that? make up your minds.


I don't see any contradiction in expressing horror at the slaughter that took place - no matter what ones' political belief or views on Israel may be. I don't believe anyone here has any level of tolerance for such barbarism - against anyone. For Jewish people and those who believe strongly in the Jewish state, recent events must be especially devastating. I'm utterly horrified at the evil the murders represent.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...you certainly are.>>>>>>


You got that right, your Ladyship...I don't play make believe by putting up false images of who I am.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Maid--I was inside out with joy when I saw Brother's message. One of the tumors is growing in the speech center of his brain, and over the course of a couple of days he lost his ability to talk and then (even worse) the desire to even try to communicate through other means. Brother's text definitely show progress!


--------
Susan-- I have been wondering how he is doing. It sounds as if he has wonderful doctors fighting for him which is huge.

My thoughts are with you and your family. It seems he is fighting so hard and I am glad he was able to communicate with you. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just came on line and want to express my horror and sadness about the dreadful massacre in the synagogue.

One Canadian Jew was injured in the attack, and so far is holding his own. Israel has been attacked since day one. 
The day the State of Israel was started, the Arabs swore they would remove all Jews in Israel from the face of the earth. These type of attacks have been happening since the beginning. The attacks are against Israel even existing - It is not like Isis. It is not new. 

I believe that Isreal has to fight for its very survival.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Doctors are greedy bastards. They actually think they deserve to be paid vast amounts of money to be mechanics. That's all they are. They don't work on cars. They work on humans but they're still only mechanics laboring under the misapprehension that they're gods. Instead of blaming the ACA for rising insurance and care costs, take a look at the real villains in the situation.
> 
> Ooops, I forgot the other greedy bastards that are doing their all to get as much of our money as they possibly can. The peddlers of health plans are as much to blame for rising health care costs as doctors are. In fact, they're probably a lot worse.


I went back to this message because there's an opinion piece in the NYTimes on this very subject. It's worth reading.

* How Medical Care Is Being Corrupted*
By PAMELA HARTZBAND and JEROME GROOPMAN
NOV. 18, 2014

WHEN we are patients, we want our doctors to make recommendations that are in our best interests as individuals. As physicians, we strive to do the same for our patients.

But financial forces largely hidden from the public are beginning to corrupt care and undermine the bond of trust between doctors and patients. Insurers, hospital networks and regulatory groups have put in place both rewards and punishments that can powerfully influence your doctors decisions.

Contracts for medical care that incorporate pay for performance direct physicians to meet strict metrics for testing and treatment. These metrics are population-based and generic, and do not take into account the individual characteristics and preferences of the patient or differing expert opinions on optimal practice.

For example, doctors are rewarded for keeping their patients cholesterol and blood pressure below certain target levels. For some patients, this is good medicine, but for others the benefits may not outweigh the risks. Treatment with drugs such as statins can cause significant side effects, including muscle pain and increased risk of diabetes. Blood-pressure therapy to meet an imposed target may lead to increased falls and fractures in older patients.

Physicians who meet their designated targets are not only rewarded with a bonus from the insurer but are also given high ratings on insurer websites. Physicians who deviate from such metrics are financially penalized through lower payments and are publicly shamed, listed on insurer websites in a lower tier. Further, their patients may be required to pay higher co-payments.

These measures are clearly designed to coerce physicians to comply with the metrics. Thus doctors may feel pressured to withhold treatment that they feel is required or feel forced to recommend treatment whose risks may outweigh benefits.

It is not just treatment targets but also the particular medications to be used that are now often dictated by insurers. Commonly this is done by assigning a larger co-payment to certain drugs, a negative incentive for patients to choose higher-cost medications. But now some insurers are offering a positive financial incentive directly to physicians to use specific medications. For example, WellPoint, one of the largest private payers for health care, recently outlined designated treatment pathways for cancer and announced that it would pay physicians an incentive of $350 per month per patient treated on the designated pathway.

This has raised concern in the oncology community because there is considerable debate among experts about what is optimal. Dr. Margaret A. Tempero of the National Comprehensive Cancer Network observed that every day oncologists saw patients for whom deviation from treatment guidelines made sense: Will oncologists be reluctant to make these decisions because of an adverse effects on payments? Further, some health care networks limit the ability of a patient to get a second opinion by going outside the network. The patient is financially penalized with large co-payments or no coverage at all. Additionally, the physician who refers the patient out of network risks censure from the network administration.

When a patient asks Is this treatment right for me? the doctor faces a potential moral dilemma. How should he answer if the response is to his personal detriment? Some health policy experts suggest that there is no moral dilemma. They argue that it is obsolete for the doctor to approach each patient strictly as an individual; medical decisions should be made on the basis of what is best for the population as a whole.

We fear this approach can dangerously lead to moral licensing  the physician is able to rationalize forcing or withholding treatment, regardless of clinical judgment or patient preference, as acceptable for the good of the population.

Medicine has been appropriately criticized for its past paternalism, where doctors imposed their views on the patient. In recent years, however, the balance of power has shifted away from the physician to the patient, in large part because of access to clinical information on the web.

In truth, the power belongs to the insurers and regulators that control payment. There is now a new paternalism, largely invisible to the public, diminishing the autonomy of both doctor and patient.

In 2010, Congress passed the Physician Payments Sunshine Act to address potential conflicts of interest by making physician financial ties to pharmaceutical and device companies public on a federal website. We propose a similar public website to reveal the hidden coercive forces that may specify treatments and limit choices through pressures on the doctor.

Medical care is not just another marketplace commodity. Physicians should never have an incentive to override the best interests of their patients.

Pamela Hartzband and Jerome Groopman are physicians on the faculty of Harvard Medical School and co-authors of Your Medical Mind: How to Decide What is Right for You.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/19/opinion/how-medical-care-is-being-corrupted.html?ref=opinion&_r=0


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> In my humble opinion you are sick. Flinging accusations of anti-Semitism is just plain wrong. All you can do is mud sling, like the rest of your ilk tried calling people racists before and that didn't work.
> 
> Guess you gave up being Catholic or you would not have made that comment, Seattle


She's not the one who is sick. You have no sense of proportion. Anti-abortion may be your most important issue, but there are times when you leave it out of the conversation.

You once wrote a message about going to a relative's funeral, and when I answered it with a condolence, you chose to call my message "back door." I guess you assumed I was doing what you would have done in those circumstances: ignored a person's real grief and used the chance to preach and/or insult.

That's what you're doing here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Why must you twist her words, Maid? There was no 'undertone'. She's saying that the attack on the synagogue is as wrong as she believes abortion is wrong. Both are tragic!


No, LTL was saying "Why do you care about these existing old Jewish men but not about the unborn (implying: who are more important)?" If she were mourning the death of someone, would you say, "It's okay he died because at least we prevented some fetuses from dying"?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Maid--I was inside out with joy when I saw Brother's message. One of the tumors is growing in the speech center of his brain, and over the course of a couple of days he lost his ability to talk and then (even worse) the desire to even try to communicate through other means. Brother's text definitely show progress!


This description of your brother's condition is very painful. I can't imagine how you must feel to watch him losing parts of himself. It's heartening to see some improvement. Get to work on those cookies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Since when do the Libs get to control who is outraged and offended? LTL is not only outraged and offended by the attack on the synagogue (as are most right-thinking people) but also outraged and offended by the attack on the unborn child (as also are most right-thinking people.)
> 
> Plain and simple!


You can be as outraged and offended as you like. But she doesn't cry out against abortion in every message. Why, I've seen messages from her about spinning that don't mention a single fetus.

It's her choice of when to do it (and your complicity with her) that shows how the murdered living - at least in this case - are of less importance than her desire to show how much she loves the unborn. Unlike spinning, which is apparently more important.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> any little positive change is a big step. I wish your Brother all the Best.


Thanks, Huck. We're too hoping for better times. It's been a rough couple of months--Brother deserves a break!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This description of your brother's condition is very painful. I can't imagine how you must feel to watch him losing parts of himself. It's heartening to see some improvement. Get to work on those cookies.


Absolutely! I went shopping this morning for the ingredients--let's hope they turn out OK.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> LTL's vile comment reminds me of why conservative support of Israel makes me uneasy. Most righties claim to "love" Israel and "love" the Jewish people, but just below the surface there's very often a definite streak of anti-Semitism. I've never understood how these two sentiments can coexist, but then the conservative mind often doesn't make sense to me.


That's exactly what I see. There's some anti-Semitism, or at least anti-Zionism, in liberal circles but they don't pretend to love Israel. In fact, it's Israel's behavior they respond to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Intelligent life does exist in the rest of the Universe. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


But of what use is it. Jesus only lived here on earth. How will ET be saved?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...you certainly are.>>>>>>


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I went back to this message because there's an opinion piece in the NYTimes on this very subject. It's worth reading.
> 
> * How Medical Care Is Being Corrupted*
> By PAMELA HARTZBAND and JEROME GROOPMAN
> ...


Note: Text deleted in the interest of saving space

Thank you for that very informative piece.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't you all get tired of twisting what is said by others. So much for looking beyond ways to start another fight.
> 
> Maid is not a catholic so she must be showing what she believes and it is not faith.
> 
> ...


You do realize that there's more than one opinion among us, don't you? A few hate the way Israel (not "the Jewish nation" ) is acting toward the Palestinians. A few others believe it's the only way for Israel to protect itself.

I know that all of you believe exactly the same things and therefore never have to think, but not everyone is like that. We have no leader to tell us what to say.

As a Jew I was offended by LTL's message, which was irrelevant to the deaths of 5 living people. She obviously thought her anti-abortion message was more important than the murders of 5 Jews. She never preached anti-abortion in the middle of discussions about ISIS beheadings.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I haven't given up anything concerning my religion. You, on the other hand were incapable of remarking about the slaughter of 5 Jews without including your hobby-horse obsession with abortion.


Yet she's able to remark on the ISIS murders without including it. Or even on spinning. It shows what's important to her.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> --------
> Susan-- I have been wondering how he is doing. It sounds as if he has wonderful doctors fighting for him which is huge.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and your family. It seems he is fighting so hard and I am glad he was able to communicate with you. Shirley


Thanks, Shirley. As I've said elsewhere, it's been a rough couple of months. About a month ago Brother was taken off Taxol (a strong chemo drug) because he was just so ill. His oncologist had decided to give him a four-week break to regain his strength, but somehow Brother barely improved in that time. Eventually he wound up in the hospital with a life-threatening infection of his port, and towards the end of the admission we suddenly noticed that his speech had gone wonky. Thought at the time that it was due to a minor stroke or perhaps just a side effect of the medications he was on. Not even close. When the diagnosis of multiple brain tumors was made we were devastated, and it didn't help a bit that no treatment was scheduled beyond ten radiation treatments to the head--worse still when the head honcho at the hospital gave the standard "wrap up your affairs" speech.

Amazingly, things have improved since then. Thanks no doubt to the radiation treatments Brother can talk again, and it's obvious now that he's still sharp as a tack. The doctors too seem to have reassessed Brother's condition and are planning to resume the chemo, and so we're thrilled to pieces by these new developments. Brother's definitely a fighter, and in his case it's really paid off.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> every culture has its Monsters.


That's certainly true. But I'm sure Hamas doesn't see them as monsters, and is rewarding the ones who committed the murderers.

What you, and many others, seem to forget is that Hamas is a terrorist organization. A Palestinian patient of mine came in after the Gaza election and said "Now the terrorists are running the country."


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's certainly true. But I'm sure Hamas doesn't see them as monsters, and is rewarding the ones who committed the murderers.
> 
> What you, and many others, seem to forget is that Hamas is a terrorist organization. A Palestinian patient of mine came in after the Gaza election and said "Now the terrorists are running the country."


Poor Purl
sorry, I never forget that. As long as we focus with media attention on these Terrorists, they are to some degree winning. We must refrain from airing their dastardly deeds and only report them verbally.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Shirley. As I've said elsewhere, it's been a rough couple of months. About a month ago Brother was taken off Taxol (a strong chemo drug) because he was just so ill. His oncologist had decided to give him a four-week break to regain his strength, but somehow Brother barely improved in that time. Eventually he wound up in the hospital with a life-threatening infection of his port, and towards the end of the admission we suddenly noticed that his speech had gone wonky. Thought at the time that it was due to a minor stroke or perhaps just a side effect of the medications he was on. Not even close. When the diagnosis of multiple brain tumors was made we were devastated, and it didn't help a bit that no treatment was scheduled beyond ten radiation treatments to the head--worse still when the head honcho at the hospital gave the standard "wrap up your affairs" speech.
> 
> Amazingly, things have improved since then. Thanks no doubt to the radiation treatments Brother can talk again, and it's obvious now that he's still sharp as a tack. The doctors too seem to have reassessed Brother's condition and are planning to resume the chemo, and so we're thrilled to pieces by these new developments. Brother's definitely a fighter, and in his case it's really paid off.


Thanks for keeping us informed. I know what you are dealing with and I am with you every step of the way emotionally.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> sorry, I never forget that. As long as we focus with media attention on these Terrorists, they are to some degree winning. We must refrain from airing their dastardly deeds and only report them verbally.


And miss their Dancing Terrorists picture?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You can be as outraged and offended as you like. But she doesn't cry out against abortion in every message. Why, I've seen messages from her about spinning that don't mention a single fetus.
> 
> It's her choice of when to do it (and your complicity with her) that shows how the murdered living - at least in this case - are of less importance than her desire to show how much she loves the unborn. Unlike spinning, which is apparently more important.


WOW...you're even more twisted around than is Maid. I don't want to put words in LTL's mouth, but IMO she was asking that if you can see how horrible are the deaths in the Jewish synagogue can you not see how similarly tragic are the deaths of unborn children? Some of us really cannot understand how liberals can be so outraged by one and yet complacent about the other.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> One has nothing to do with the other. LTL, your bigotry is showing again!


lie

Not a bigot, just pointing out that the murder of all innocent people is heinous. Saying that killing one group is more vile than other innocents is hypocritical.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> WOW...you're even more twisted around than is Maid. I don't want to put words in LTL's mouth, but IMO she was asking that if you can see how horrible are the deaths in the Jewish synagogue can you not see how similarly tragic are the deaths of unborn children? Some of us really cannot understand how liberals can be so outraged by one and yet complacent about the other.


Yes, thank you for a clear explanation.

They can't use the race card anymore so now they move on to false anti-Semitism. Another example of how pathetic they and their lives are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> WOW...you're even more twisted around than is Maid. I don't want to put words in LTL's mouth, but IMO she was asking that if you can see how horrible are the deaths in the Jewish synagogue can you not see how similarly tragic are the deaths of unborn children? Some of us really cannot understand how liberals can be so outraged by one and yet complacent about the other.


She managed to post on another thread - without bringing up the deaths of unborn children - a message about a veteran who just died. Surely if she can mourn a veteran who died in his 90s, she should also be mourning the dead unborn.

She even apologized for possible disrespect she may have shown. Well, her possible disrespect in the case of the Jews (who were not Israeli, btw, but American and British) was actual.

You're even less respectful than LTL.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yes, thank you for a clear explanation.
> 
> They can't use the race card anymore so now they move on to false anti-Semitism. Another example of how pathetic they and their lives are.


What do you know about "their lives"? Are you making guesses on the basis of your own?

Never mind. Go jump in the lake.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She managed to post on another thread - without bringing up the deaths of unborn children - a message about a veteran who just died. Surely if she can mourn a veteran who died in his 90s, she should also be mourning the dead unborn.
> 
> She even apologized for possible disrespect she may have shown. Well, her possible disrespect in the case of the Jews (who were not Israeli, btw, but American and British) was actual.
> 
> You're even less respectful than LTL.


But never so low as you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Which is it? On page 84 you wanted the politicians to get out out of the way and let "the military" do what the politicians think they should do, and now you're worried our military could get into a war.


No. I didn't say "the military should do what the politicians think they should do". I said the decision was made to defeat ISIS and the politicians should get out of the way and let the military do the job.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> But never so low as you.


True words

By the way Maid aka Seattle was studying to be Catholic, but I guess that went by the side; probably because she supports the killing of the unborn and the Church will not budge on that issue.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> lie
> 
> Not a bigot, just pointing out that the murder of all innocent people is heinous. Saying that killing one group is more vile than other innocents is hypocritical.


You are the hypocrite, LTL. You and your ilk are ready to wage all-out war--boots on the ground, yes even nuclear missiles launched--against ISIS despite the appalling numbers of civilian casualties such actions would cause. Does your concern for innocent life begin and end with the uterui of American women?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> unlike you, President Obama is capable of changing his approach as time passes and things change. I appreciate his flexibility.


That's right. Flexibility. Last year he stated he wasn't an Emperor and could't change laws. This year, here's the flexibility, he is a self appointed Emperor and must change our immigration laws. It is so sad that he MUST do this alone.

If Obama is so flexible, then why won't he work with the new congress? At least give them a chance before his flexibility kicks in?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> True words
> 
> By the way Maid aka Seattle was studying to be Catholic, but I guess that went by the side; probably because she supports the killing of the unborn and the Church will not budge on that issue.


Thankfully...and let's hope it stays that way and the church doesn't give in to political correctness as have many other institutions that claim the moral high ground.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> But of what use is it. Jesus only lived here on earth. How will ET be saved?


He'll phone home.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He'll phone home.


Perfect


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You are the hypocrite, LTL. You and your ilk are ready to wage all-out war--boots on the ground, yes even nuclear missiles launched--against ISIS despite the appalling numbers of civilian casualties such actions would cause. Does your concern for innocent life begin and end with the uterui of American women?


As far as boots on the ground goes, that will be the only way to defeat ISIS. In order to defeat them, one has to fight like them. What about all the deaths of innocents that ISIS is responsible for? Terrorist hide behind innocent civilians so their enemy will not attack. Hamas is famous for it. Then the terrorists turn around and use any civilian death or injury against their enemies. They know how to swing public opinion to their benefit.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> As far as boots on the ground goes, that will be the only way to defeat ISIS. In order to defeat them, one has to fight like them. What about all the deaths of innocents that ISIS is responsible for? Terrorist hide behind innocent civilians so their enemy will not attack. Hamas is famous for it. Then the terrorists turn around and use any civilian death or injury against their enemies. They know how to swing public opinion to their benefit.


The AOLW are really running out of slanderous names to call people. Let's see there were: racists, homophobes, repugs, anti Semites, Tea Baggers, terrorists, hypocrites.....

Too many to list. But you get the point


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> WOW...you're even more twisted around than is Maid. I don't want to put words in LTL's mouth, but IMO she was asking that if you can see how horrible are the deaths in the Jewish synagogue can you not see how similarly tragic are the deaths of unborn children? Some of us really cannot understand how liberals can be so outraged by one and yet complacent about the other.


I will repeat myself - the men who were killed were ideologically on the same page as you are on abortions. However, ask the widows and children if they would equate the killings to abortions now.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will repeat myself - the men who were killed were ideologically on the same page as you are on abortions. However, ask the widows and children if they would equate the killings to abortions now.


I would never think to ask them such a question, SQM. Their suffering is apparent and to make them compare it to other atrocities is highly insensitive IMO.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I would never think to ask them such a question, SQM. Their suffering is apparent and to make them compare it to other atrocities is highly insensitive IMO.


Thanks Gers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG It keeps getting worse.



Poor Purl said:


> I went back to this message because there's an opinion piece in the NYTimes on this very subject. It's worth reading.
> 
> * How Medical Care Is Being Corrupted*
> By PAMELA HARTZBAND and JEROME GROOPMAN
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No, LTL was saying "Why do you care about these existing old Jewish men but not about the unborn (implying: who are more important)?" If she were mourning the death of someone, would you say, "It's okay he died because at least we prevented some fetuses from dying"?


Yeah, and they think it makes sense.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> But of what use is it. Jesus only lived here on earth. How will ET be saved?


Every creature for themselves. That's the lesson from earth's GOP.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> WOW...you're even more twisted around than is Maid. I don't want to put words in LTL's mouth, but IMO she was asking that if you can see how horrible are the deaths in the Jewish synagogue can you not see how similarly tragic are the deaths of unborn children? Some of us really cannot understand how liberals can be so outraged by one and yet complacent about the other.


I'll try to explain this simply. We have different opinions and beliefs. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt that this is the reason you can't understand. Give up. You're not really trying.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She managed to post on another thread - without bringing up the deaths of unborn children - a message about a veteran who just died. Surely if she can mourn a veteran who died in his 90s, she should also be mourning the dead unborn.
> 
> She even apologized for possible disrespect she may have shown. Well, her possible disrespect in the case of the Jews (who were not Israeli, btw, but American and British) was actual.
> 
> You're even less respectful than LTL.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What do you know about "their lives"? Are you making guesses on the basis of your own?
> 
> Never mind. Go jump in the lake.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Splash. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: There's always the long walk off a short dock. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IYO.


Gerslay said:


> But never so low as you.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> True words
> 
> By the way Maid aka Seattle was studying to be Catholic, but I guess that went by the side; probably because she supports the killing of the unborn and the Church will not budge on that issue.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Judge ye not.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I would never think to ask them such a question, SQM. Their suffering is apparent and to make them compare it to other atrocities is highly insensitive IMO.


IMO, LTL is the one who made the original comparison, and who said liberals are complacent? Many, in fact probably most, liberals who are pro choice would not have an abortion themselves, but believe it is a choice that only a woman and possibly her physician have the right to make.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> But never so low as you.


That wasn't even clever. It probably outnastied my message. At least it wasn't unexpected.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> True words
> 
> By the way Maid aka Seattle was studying to be Catholic, but I guess that went by the side; probably because she supports the killing of the unborn and the Church will not budge on that issue.


Why, thank you. Since they're from your Bizarro World, I'll accept both your remark and Gerslay's as compliments.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The AOLW are really running out of slanderous names to call people. Let's see there were: racists, homophobes, repugs, anti Semites, Tea Baggers, terrorists, hypocrites.....
> 
> Too many to list. But you get the point


You keep behaving like those, we'll keep calling you out. And I'll continue to call you COWs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will repeat myself - the men who were killed were ideologically on the same page as you are on abortions. However, ask the widows and children if they would equate the killings to abortions now.


Why bring abortion into it at all? It's not as if any time someone dies, LTL and GS compare it to abortion. It's only when 5 Jewish men are murdered that they start to scream.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I would never think to ask them such a question, SQM. Their suffering is apparent and to make them compare it to other atrocities is highly insensitive IMO.


Of course you wouldn't ask them that or any other question. But LTL and you don't see it as insensitive to use the deaths of their husbands as an opportunity for anti-choice propaganda.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'll try to explain this simply. We have different opinions and beliefs. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt that this is the reason you can't understand. Give up. You're not really trying.


Thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> IMO, LTL is the one who made the original comparison, and who said liberals are complacent? Many, in fact probably most, liberals who are pro choice would not have an abortion themselves, but believe it is a choice that only a woman and possibly her physician have the right to make.


Thank you, Cindy. Very clearly expressed.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That wasn't even clever. It probably outnastied my message. At least it wasn't unexpected.


Once upon a time you and I agreed to be civil with one another. Of late you have broken that tacit agreement, including twice today, and when I respond in kind you have the nerve to cry foul. I'm not surprised!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'll try to explain this simply. We have different opinions and beliefs. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt that this is the reason you can't understand. Give up. You're not really trying.


You claim to never read me and always ignore me but you seem to have quite a habit of contradicting yourself again, and again, and again....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> IMO, LTL is the one who made the original comparison, and who said liberals are complacent? Many, in fact probably most, liberals who are pro choice would not have an abortion themselves, but believe it is a choice that only a woman and possibly her physician have the right to make.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree with your assessment of liberal's actions regarding pro-choice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You keep behaving like those, we'll keep calling you out. And I'll continue to call you COWs.


And they keep mooing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One more time. I try to ignore you because you have nothing of substance to say. Some times your comments are designed to annoy my friends. I reserve the right to express my opinions. You'll just have to live with it.



Gerslay said:


> You claim to never read me and always ignore me but you seem to have quite a habit of contradicting yourself again, and again, and again....


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> One more time. I try to ignore you because you have nothing of substance to say. Some times your comments are designed to annoy my friends. I reserve the right to express my opinions. You'll just have to live with it.


My comments are specifically designed to annoy you! Get used to it!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> My comments are specifically designed to annoy you! Get used to it!


Tut Tut Ms. Gers. You know you are supposed to take the high road. You should set a better example. Raise the bar. Be a good citizen. Do unto others.....


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> My comments are specifically designed to annoy you! Get used to it!


Of course, and that is so much more adult than having an honest debate on the subject at hand. Time for you to go to bed, child.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Tut Tut Ms. Gers. You know you are supposed to take the high road. You should set a better example. Raise the bar. Be a good citizen. Do unto others.....


You know those little toys you get at the dollar store...there's a rubber band inside them and you wind them up and they go scooting across the table? That's what playing with her Ladyship is like! Mild amusement, nothing more!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You know those little toys you get at the dollar store...there's a rubber band inside them and you wind them up and they go scooting across the table? That's what playing with her Ladyship is like! Mild amusement, nothing more!


Not buying it. You might be hurting her feelings. Is it worth it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My comments are specifically designed to annoy you! Get used to it!


Well, at least you're forthright about it. :roll:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Tut Tut Ms. Gers. You know you are supposed to take the high road. You should set a better example. Raise the bar. Be a good citizen. Do unto others.....


So true, SQM. Aren't the devout Christians supposed to be role models for us all?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread needs a new topic. Bill Cosby? Guilty or a victim of scheming white women??????


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not buying it. You might be hurting her feelings. Is it worth it?


Have you ever asked her if it's worth it to her to hurt people's feelings, SQM?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Have you ever asked her if it's worth it to her to hurt people's feelings, SQM?


We must ask Our Grace:

Have I ever asked you if you find it worth it to hurt people's feelings?

(I am following a suggestion not making an accusation.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're my personal ant hill. Where's my can of Raid?



Gerslay said:


> My comments are specifically designed to annoy you! Get used to it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure. I believe you. Satire alert.



Gerslay said:


> You know those little toys you get at the dollar store...there's a rubber band inside them and you wind them up and they go scooting across the table? That's what playing with her Ladyship is like! Mild amusement, nothing more!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My feelings are fine. I thought you enjoyed roller derby.



SQM said:


> Not buying it. You might be hurting her feelings. Is it worth it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's just not very good at it.



susanmos2000 said:


> Well, at least you're forthright about it. :roll:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> You're my personal ant hill. Where's my can of Raid?


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> My feelings are fine. I thought you enjoyed roller derby.


Love roller derby. I just need to take care of my fellow skaters. Don't forget to use elbows and shoulders around the bends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My gut feeling says he's guilty. He's done nothing to make me doubt my inclination. Too many women saying the same things. Same MO's. Their details are sharp. Tells me that these were young girls who lived with the memories for many years. 'Jokes' tell us he was insensitive to women. The times they are a changing.....



SQM said:


> This thread needs a new topic. Bill Cosby? Guilty or a victim of scheming white women??????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No you have been too polite to ask? Or perhaps we know the answer.



SQM said:


> We must ask Our Grace:
> 
> Have I ever asked you if you find it worth it to hurt people's feelings?
> 
> (I am following a suggestion not making an accusation.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. You just like me because I don't whine.



SQM said:


> Love roller derby. I just need to take care of my fellow skaters. Don't forget to use elbows and shoulders around the bends.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thanks for the reminder. You just like me because I don't whine.


I like you because you are you. (Am I sounding like Mr. Rogers?) Where is your tormentor? Did Super Sloth discourage her?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Once upon a time you and I agreed to be civil with one another. Of late you have broken that tacit agreement, including twice today, and when I respond in kind you have the nerve to cry foul. I'm not surprised!


I thought it was you who broke it, when you said I was twisted or something. You're not the only one of your bunch that does it. Solo will insult me, and when I do the same to her she complains that I'm abusive.

If I'm mistaken, I'm sorry, but first I'll look it up.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Look it up Purleee? Why bother?

No one has bothered me in a long time. Thus I am chaste and innocent and can judge others' behaviors. Maybe tomorrow I will have a better day here and someone will irk me so I can lace up my skates. In the meantime..........


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gone like KPG. We must be scary.



SQM said:


> I like you because you are you. (Am I sounding like Mr. Rogers?) Where is your tormentor? Did Super Sloth discourage her?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Once upon a time you and I agreed to be civil with one another. Of late you have broken that tacit agreement, including twice today, and when I respond in kind you have the nerve to cry foul. I'm not surprised!


Here's the sequence, with links:



Gerslay said:


> Why must you twist her words, Maid? There was no 'undertone'. She's saying that the attack on the synagogue is as wrong as she believes abortion is wrong. Both are tragic!





PP said:


> No, LTL was saying "Why do you care about these existing old Jewish men but not about the unborn (implying: who are more important)?" If she were mourning the death of someone, would you say, "It's okay he died because at least we prevented some fetuses from dying"?


This is all about LTL, not you. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298131-92.html#6385945

[quote-GS]Since when do the Libs get to control who is outraged and offended? LTL is not only outraged and offended by the attack on the synagogue (as are most right-thinking people) but also outraged and offended by the attack on the unborn child (as also are most right-thinking people.)

Plain and simple![/quote]


PP said:


> You can be as outraged and offended as you like. But she doesn't cry out against abortion in every message. Why, I've seen messages from her about spinning that don't mention a single fetus.
> 
> It's her choice of when to do it (and your complicity with her) that shows how the murdered living - at least in this case - are of less importance than her desire to show how much she loves the unborn. Unlike spinning, which is apparently more important.


 Again, about LTL, not you. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298131-93.html#6385991

And here's where it starts:



GS said:


> WOW...you're even more twisted around than is Maid. I don't want to put words in LTL's mouth, but IMO she was asking that if you can see how horrible are the deaths in the Jewish synagogue can you not see how similarly tragic are the deaths of unborn children? Some of us really cannot understand how liberals can be so outraged by one and yet complacent about the other.


 http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298131-94.html#6386448

I'm finding this tedious, but I see no need to go on. Once you called me twisted, you opened the door. I still can't beat "Not as low as you."

If you're at all interested in why liberals are outraged by the murder of grown people, who have wives and children and probably grandchildren, friends and relatives and co-workers who will be marked by their deaths, but not by the loss of a potential life that will be missed at most by the people involved in the pregnancy, why don't you ask?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ahhhh, bullfeathers. Hit her with your best shot. Fire away!!!!!



Poor Purl said:


> I thought it was you who broke it, when you said I was twisted or something. You're not the only one of your bunch that does it. Solo will insult me, and when I do the same to her she complains that I'm abusive.
> 
> If I'm mistaken, I'm sorry, but first I'll look it up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Tut Tut Ms. Gers. You know you are supposed to take the high road. You should set a better example. Raise the bar. Be a good citizen. Do unto others.....


Shouldn't that be Mrs. Slay?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Of course, and that is so much more adult than having an honest debate on the subject at hand. Time for you to go to bed, child.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not buying it. You might be hurting her feelings. Is it worth it?


Worth it? She'd love if that happened. Fortunately Dame knows GS too well to be hurt by what she says.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, SQM. Aren't the devout Christians supposed to be role models for us all?


Especially those kissy-face ones on D&P.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Look it up Purleee? Why bother?
> 
> No one has bothered me in a long time. Thus I am chaste and innocent and can judge others' behaviors. Maybe tomorrow I will have a better day here and someone will irk me so I can lace up my skates. In the meantime..........


Chaste? or chased? In either case, I don't trust you to judge others' behavior. You've gotten it wrong a couple of times.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> You're my personal ant hill. Where's my can of Raid?


damemary
I have the 3 gallon canister standing by.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, SQM. Aren't the devout Christians supposed to be role models for us all?


susanmos2000
they are role models alright in a very unexpected way and not received well by us. We do not embrace their satanic showmanship.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is no such thing as *potential life*. Once the egg is fertilized there is *LIFE*.


Joey, so true. She is just trying to justify her absolutely correct outrage over the massacre in the Temple but still justifying her approval of abortion.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298131-94.html#6386448
> 
> I'm finding this tedious, but I see no need to go on. Once you called me twisted, you opened the door. I still can't beat "Not as low as you."
> 
> If you're at all interested in why liberals are outraged by the murder of grown people, who have wives and children and probably grandchildren, friends and relatives and co-workers who will be marked by their deaths, but not by the loss of a potential life that will be missed at most by the people involved in the pregnancy, why don't you ask?


I thought it began when the posts were implying that LTL must be anti-semitic and you added that I was complicit with her.

And continued on when you said that I was even less respectful than LTL.

However, I will give you that when I said that you were twisted probably did twist you up a little bit. I didnt mean that you were twisted. I meant that you were continuing to twist LTLs words and her meaning, as had Maid previously.

I knew what I meant when I posted that but I didnt read it to see how it would be received.

Im sorry about that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She's not the one who is sick. You have no sense of proportion. Anti-abortion may be your most important issue, but there are times when you leave it out of the conversation.
> 
> You once wrote a message about going to a relative's funeral, and when I answered it with a condolence, you chose to call my message "back door." I guess you assumed I was doing what you would have done in those circumstances: ignored a person's real grief and used the chance to preach and/or insult.
> 
> That's what you're doing here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> WOW...you're even more twisted around than is Maid. I don't want to put words in LTL's mouth, but IMO she was asking that if you can see how horrible are the deaths in the Jewish synagogue can you not see how similarly tragic are the deaths of unborn children? Some of us really cannot understand how liberals can be so outraged by one and yet complacent about the other.


I'll say this again, *some tragedies demand to stand on their own. * The deaths of unborn children might not be similarly tragic. Has it never occurred to you that the deaths of unborn children might be a greater tragedy? *Don't you understand the importance of not detracting from the tragedy of one event by comparing it to any other events?*


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> My gut feeling says he's guilty. He's done nothing to make me doubt my inclination. Too many women saying the same things. Same MO's. Their details are sharp. Tells me that these were young girls who lived with the memories for many years. 'Jokes' tell us he was insensitive to women. The times they are a changing.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> There is no such thing as *potential life*. Once the egg is fertilized there is *LIFE*.


You seem to have forgotten that some pregnancies result in natural miscarriages. A miscarriage is the end of a potential life.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Another bothersome double post. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Especially those kissy-face ones on D&P.


Plenty of Christian Luv there, to be sure. But unfortunately not enough to keep a few like Gerslay and LTL from straying.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I have the 3 gallon canister standing by.


I favor the green approach. How much would it cost to rent this guy for an hour or two?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> My gut feeling says he's guilty. He's done nothing to make me doubt my inclination. Too many women saying the same things. Same MO's. Their details are sharp. Tells me that these were young girls who lived with the memories for many years. 'Jokes' tell us he was insensitive to women. The times they are a changing.....


I agree, Dame--these stories do have a ring of truth to them, and it's not like the women involved are going to profit in any way from coming forward. The one detail I'm skeptical of is the allegation that Cosby drugged some of them. Somehow I can't quite see that, although I suppose plying them with alcohol until they passed out (which I do believe) is just as bad.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Worth it? She'd love if that happened. Fortunately Dame knows GS too well to be hurt by what she says.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are the keeper of the can. Keep it filled. 
Thanks Huck.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I have the 3 gallon canister standing by.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'll say this again, *some tragedies demand to stand on their own. * The deaths of unborn children might not be similarly tragic. Has it never occurred to you that the deaths of unborn children might be a greater tragedy? *Don't you understand the importance of not detracting from the tragedy of one event by comparing it to any other events?*


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who do I call? Anteaters are cute and most effective. You know how we libs love the green approach!



susanmos2000 said:


> I favor the green approach. How much would it cost to rent this guy for an hour or two?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Alcohol is a handy drug.



susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Dame--these stories do have a ring of truth to them, and it's not like the women involved are going to profit in any way from coming forward. The one detail I'm skeptical of is the allegation that Cosby drugged some of them. Somehow I can't quite see that, although I suppose plying them with alcohol until they passed out (which I do believe) is just as bad.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'll say this again, *some tragedies demand to stand on their own. * The deaths of unborn children might not be similarly tragic. Has it never occurred to you that the deaths of unborn children might be a greater tragedy? *Don't you understand the importance of not detracting from the tragedy of one event by comparing it to any other events?*


Tsk tsk, all this yelling.

For someone that was/is studying to be Catholic, what a sinful thing to say about God's unborn children


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302936-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

